# Late Period + No BFP = Come Join The Limbo-ers!



## StrongerDust

Hey y'all!

This thread is for those who are *LATE* for their period and are waiting for AF to arrive or a BFP. :haha:

It can be an agonizing wait, so don't wait alone, come and join us!

Be positive! 
*You're not out until AF arrives.* :coffee:


*Limbo-ers who got a BFP!*

Sunshine88 - :bfp:
chloe18. - :bfp: 
MrsD140810 - :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







be-positive-patient-and-persistent.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Flibberty87

Tickers removed becuase everyone had changed hah


----------



## Lawmonkey

Me too! Same with the cm mine is a bit like lotion. I'm 2 days late bfn yesterday!
Have u been having any symptoms? 
Good luck!


----------



## StrongerDust

So glad I'm not the only one!
Are you currently late for AF as well?
I'm really considering taking a test but might wait until tomorrow morning?
I need some reassurance, as long as AF doesn't show, you aren't out yet, correct?


----------



## StrongerDust

Lawmonkey said:


> Me too! Same with the cm mine is a bit like lotion. I'm 2 days late bfn yesterday!
> Have u been having any symptoms?
> Good luck!

My CM is mainly clear right now and not much at all, if any.
I've got slight lower back pain, just on one side though (right side)?
I've not really been symptoms spotting to be honest.


----------



## Lawmonkey

Yeah I'm 2 days late. As long as af shows there is always a chance! The horrible thing is the longer its late the more we get our hopes up! If ur not sure about doing a test maybe set a day to do one? I was so down a few days ago with bfn wasn't as bad yesterday. Now I have said to dh we will wait till mon which will be day 40. 
From my obsessive googling I read somewhere that testing 18 (or wa it 19) days after last time you bd should show the correct result. By day 45 that would be me. Seems like a long wait lol!


----------



## StrongerDust

Lawmonkey said:


> Yeah I'm 2 days late. As long as af shows there is always a chance! The horrible thing is the longer its late the more we get our hopes up! If ur not sure about doing a test maybe set a day to do one? I was so down a few days ago with bfn wasn't as bad yesterday. Now I have said to dh we will wait till mon which will be day 40.
> From my obsessive googling I read somewhere that testing 18 (or wa it 19) days after last time you bd should show the correct result. By day 45 that would be me. Seems like a long wait lol!

I'm cycle day 32 right now. Which is weird because for a year my periods have been between 25-29 days each cycle, apart from June 2013 which was a 34 day cycle.
I know how you feel with the waiting! It's killing!
I am really thinking about testing tomorrow... I'm going away on Saturday afternoon so I think if AF doesn't show by then, I need to test for sure. 

However, I'm a bit worried because right now I have a pain on my right side of my lower back... normally the whole of my lower back hurts when I'm on my period... do you think if I am pregnant, the pain could be from where I ovulated? I don't have any other symptoms right now. Though I did feel quite dizzy upon waking up today.


----------



## Flibberty87

I think you need to do a test! Lower back pain could be a symptom of pregnancy. I doubt it would be from where you ovulated this late in your cycle. Unless you're only just ovulating!


----------



## Phyrea

Hi there,

I'm new to this site but have been reading loads of comments and posts and am so happy that there are other people out there who are like minded! - I'm starting to think the worst part about TTC is the absolute paranoia!!

AF was due yesterday, hasn't arrived but I have been feeling queasy, crampy and tired for the past week, and today I noticed lots of little red spots on my chest. Totally don't want to get my hopes up and I think its probably too early to have symptoms before a missed period is it?

Have you taken the test yet or are you going to wait until the morning?


----------



## Lawmonkey

Not sure what the pain could be obviously back pains a sign of pregnancy but it's so hard to tell. I ge a really painful lower back every cycle the day before af. I really hope you ge a bfp!!


----------



## StrongerDust

Lawmonkey said:


> Not sure what the pain could be obviously back pains a sign of pregnancy but it's so hard to tell. I ge a really painful lower back every cycle the day before af. I really hope you ge a bfp!!

Hmm, the pain is gone now. Only lasted about 30 minutes.
But I've heard lots of people who get their BFP's have some sort of on/off cramps?
Thanks.. :haha:


----------



## StrongerDust

Phyrea said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm new to this site but have been reading loads of comments and posts and am so happy that there are other people out there who are like minded! - I'm starting to think the worst part about TTC is the absolute paranoia!!
> 
> AF was due yesterday, hasn't arrived but I have been feeling queasy, crampy and tired for the past week, and today I noticed lots of little red spots on my chest. Totally don't want to get my hopes up and I think its probably too early to have symptoms before a missed period is it?
> 
> Have you taken the test yet or are you going to wait until the morning?


Hey!
Welcome :)
Well, some people experience symptoms earlier or later, it's different for everyone. Generally though you won't start having symptoms until the egg has implanted and started producing HCG. 
As you're now overdue for AF, you could test now. 
I haven't taken the test yet, no. I think I'm gonna wait until tomorrow.


----------



## salu_34

I am currently 3 days late for AF. Have had on and off cramps for the past little while. Noticed that my bowel movements were a lot more loose than normal, but I have been informed that it could be because I'm taking prenatals as well. I am going to be testing on Saturday if AF hasn't shown up yet.


----------



## Babym

I'm a day late,was really hoping for bfp this month but I've done 2 tests and both were bfn so not holding put much hope....we shall see though. Hope you all get your bfps!


----------



## StrongerDust

salu_34 said:


> I am currently 3 days late for AF. Have had on and off cramps for the past little while. Noticed that my bowel movements were a lot more loose than normal, but I have been informed that it could be because I'm taking prenatals as well. I am going to be testing on Saturday if AF hasn't shown up yet.

We seem very alike in our symptoms!
I've been having, not loose, but more && softer bowel movements than what's normal for me.

I'm going to be nearly 4 days late soon!
It's killing me. I'm just sat here at the computer, staring at the Clearblue Digital Pregnancy Test.. URGHH. I wanna do it now, but I bet as soon as I pee on that stick, a huge gush of blood will come flowing out before I even get the result, so it'll be a big fat slap in the face.
This is only the second time I've been late in the past year... 
I'm going to wait and see what tonight/tomorrow morning brings.
Please let me have my BFP, it'd be the best birthday present ever! :haha:


----------



## StrongerDust

Babym said:


> I'm a day late,was really hoping for bfp this month but I've done 2 tests and both were bfn so not holding put much hope....we shall see though. Hope you all get your bfps!

I wouldn't lose hope until AF shows!
Have you been having any symptoms?


----------



## Babym

StrongerDust said:


> Babym said:
> 
> 
> I'm a day late,was really hoping for bfp this month but I've done 2 tests and both were bfn so not holding put much hope....we shall see though. Hope you all get your bfps!
> 
> I wouldn't lose hope until AF shows!
> Have you been having any symptoms?Click to expand...

No Af symptoms, usually get really bad cramps the day before but nothing yet. I'm pretty tired but waking a 5 ish and not being able to sleep, feel like I'm peeing loads bit feel it's all in my head! We over analyse everything in the wait don't we! If Af is going to come just want it over with so we can try again. My cycle has been 25 days since I had my son really,so I'm wondering if it's going back to the 28 days that it used to be? 

But let's keep positive! All the time af is away there's a chance!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm currently CD36. My cycle is usually 28 with the odd 32 thrown in there so I'm late too. BFN on all tests so far although I was CD43 before getting a positive with my son


----------



## squeak01

Hi, i was due af today and it hasnt arrived. Ive decided to give it to monday to see if it shows. I think i may not hv ovulated (which has never happened before) because i didnt hv the usual pain this time. There has been no symptoms to spot thjs month. I usually hv tender breasts but havent until tonight they got really sore and nipples sensitive. Ive been having mild cramping on and off. I hv felt slightly queasy at times but i dont trust tht i think its in my head cause your ghinking about it 24/7. Good luck everyone i hopd you get your bfp's


----------



## salu_34

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm currently CD36. My cycle is usually 28 with the odd 32 thrown in there so I'm late too. BFN on all tests so far although I was CD43 before getting a positive with my son

My god, I don't think I'd be able to hold out until CD43 !!! I'm CD 37 right now, not that that's any different! AF was four days last last month, putting me on a 34 day cycle, and now she's 3 days late. Testing Saturday to see what happens.


----------



## wendyk1

Hi ladies, can I join?

I'm on CD 31, 15 dpo. I should have gotten my period yesterday or today, and nothing so far!! I tested on a CB digi at 12dpo, in the evening, and got a BFN. I have been too scared to test since then! Usually I spot before my period starts, and there has been no spotting whatsoever. I don't want to get my hopes up as I have so many times before. I think I may wait a few more days. My cycles are so irregular these days, so I just never know.

Hope we see some BFP's on this thread!!!

:hugs:


----------



## StrongerDust

wendyk1 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join?
> 
> I'm on CD 31, 15 dpo. I should have gotten my period yesterday or today, and nothing so far!! I tested on a CB digi at 12dpo, in the evening, and got a BFN. I have been too scared to test since then! Usually I spot before my period starts, and there has been no spotting whatsoever. I don't want to get my hopes up as I have so many times before. I think I may wait a few more days. My cycles are so irregular these days, so I just never know.
> 
> Hope we see some BFP's on this thread!!!
> 
> :hugs:

Hey!
Yeah, course you can join!
Are you having any symptoms?
I've been feeling sick on/off, some lower back pain and hardly any CM at all... Normally I get tons of the stuff before my period. I'm 4 days late now, haven't taken a single test yet. It's 4am and still no AF! :D I pray and hope I don't find she's arrived when I wake up! :) 
BFP PLEASEEEE<33


----------



## StrongerDust

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm currently CD36. My cycle is usually 28 with the odd 32 thrown in there so I'm late too. BFN on all tests so far although I was CD43 before getting a positive with my son

Really?
How come you had to wait that long for a positive? 
Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't know. Guess the hormone wasn't strong enough. Even the doctors test came back negative!

Yeh I'm nauseous, can't sleep, crap taste in mouth, boobs are sore at the side, slight cramps that are nothing like period pains and heartburn!


----------



## StrongerDust

brunettebimbo said:


> I don't know. Guess the hormone wasn't strong enough. Even the doctors test came back negative!
> 
> Yeh I'm nauseous, can't sleep, crap taste in mouth, boobs are sore at the side, slight cramps that are nothing like period pains and heartburn!

So at least when you're waiting for your BFP, you can keep in mind that your HCG levels take a while to reach a level where a pregnancy test can pick it up. :)

I'm now 4 days late for my period, still haven't tested... :blush: I'm so scared... but I will test by tomorrow if AF doesn't show.
It was my birthday a few days ago and a BFP would be such an amazing birthday present! <3


----------



## Phyrea

It's so hard to not get super excited! Ahh! Do the test already! You said this is only the second time you have been late this year? :happydance:

AF still hasn't arrived for me. I feel like she is imminent though, but not here yet! :D


----------



## Babym

Fingers and toes crossed for you StrongerDust! Hoping it's a bfp! Still no af for me either, no signs of it arriving yet but feel very queasy today.


----------



## Flibberty87

It would be an awesome present! I was hoping for one for my birthday (29th) but I didn't get it :( there was two other ladi was chatting to had their birthday a day or two after mine. One of them got a bfp for her bday!

Fingers crossed you get yours too x


----------



## StrongerDust

Y'all are getting me excited now! :haha:
Yes, this is the second time in the past year that I've been this late. All cycles were 25-29 days long, apart from the one before last (June) which was 34 days long. Last period was an exact 28 day cycle.... 
I will do the test within the next 24 hours if no AF.


----------



## Flibberty87

Keep us updated! !


----------



## StrongerDust

I will do!
How's everyone else today?


----------



## StrongerDust

I took the test just now... BFN :cry::cry::cry::cry:
I got a 'Not Pregnant' - does this mean I'm deffo out now?
I'm still late for my period, and didn't use FMU. :/


----------



## brunettebimbo

No doesn't mean your out. Your levels may not be high enough yet. BFN for me too :(


----------



## StrongerDust

Even 4 days past my period due date?
:'(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep. Mine are 28-32 days. I didn't get a positive until CD43 with my son


----------



## fxforbabyb

I've read that the cb digi test is not very sensitive and since you took it mid day with less concentrated urine it could be why it came back negative


----------



## Lawmonkey

Strongerdust my mum didn't know she was pregnant with me till after 8 weeks kept getting bfn. I had another bfn this morning, I did say I would stop testing till mon on one of these thread but apart from my obsession I'm going out tonight and thought it would put my mind at rest about drinking. 

I don't feel any better just in case so am going to drive! Bet af shows up 2mo to really smack me in the face! I'm cramping more often and my bb are so swollen but not sore only a little tender at sides to touch. Cervix still really high. 

Why oh why do our bodies do this to us! 

Keep ur head up and fingers crossed! X


----------



## salu_34

Still no sign of AF, and four days late. Noticed some spotting after wiping earlier but think it's just cause I cut myself down there, lol. Usually if its spotting before AF there's usually some CM mixed in with it.
CM has been a bit creamy the past couple of days, so don't know what to think of that. I keep looking at my stomach (mind you its a little pudgy), too see if it looks any different ! haha.
Went and bought a couple of $ store cheapies today, so going to test tomorrow and see what the result is.


----------



## icklefish

Hi ladies

I hope you don't mind me jumping on board, I've not been on here ages but need advice, I haven't confided in the DH as I don't want to get his hopes up.

I'm on my 2ww currently I'm on CD31 (I average 26 days) probably about 16/17dpo and no AF show, I have been getting ewcm these last few days, what's all that about? I have no symptoms at all, AF should well have been here by now. Too scared to test as we've been waiting over 5 years for a BFP and I'm positive I'm just having a messed up cycle. 

Thanks in advance ladies

xxx

Oh btw my ICSI failed in August, also we had all the immunology tests done in Jan of this year and there is no medical reason they say for us not getting pregnant, it just wont happen, we are giving it till September to try naturally again before going for acupuncture and then a self financed round of IVF.


----------



## Flibberty87

Icklefish! You need to do that test! Come and join us poasaholics!

I hope we all get our lovely bfps soon!


----------



## icklefish

Flibberty87 said:


> Icklefish! You need to do that test! Come and join us poasaholics!
> 
> I hope we all get our lovely bfps soon!

I don't think I can, I'm sure i:witch: will show tomorrow. Think I'm going to try and hang off until Monday, eeeeek.


----------



## StrongerDust

fxforbabyb said:


> I've read that the cb digi test is not very sensitive and since you took it mid day with less concentrated urine it could be why it came back negative

I'm really hoping thats why! 
Then again, I have to keep saying to myself, if theres no AF yet, there is STILL a chance. I'm not out to the witch arrives! When I got my BFN a few hours ago, I went straight online and brought my OPK's for next month. :dohh:


----------



## StrongerDust

icklefish said:


> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> Icklefish! You need to do that test! Come and join us poasaholics!
> 
> I hope we all get our lovely bfps soon!
> 
> I don't think I can, I'm sure i:witch: will show tomorrow. Think I'm going to try and hang off until Monday, eeeeek.Click to expand...


Let us know if the witch turns up hun. <3


----------



## Prissypeachcb

Feels so long of wait


----------



## icklefish

I will update in the morning. Thanks for the support ladies. Good luck 

xxxx


----------



## StrongerDust

I've been reading online and it says a lot of people have had 'false negs' with Clearblue Digital.


----------



## Babym

My bfns were both clearblue digutals, lets hope there is a faulty batch  I've got some cheap tests now but think it's going to wait til next week, not sure when though. Will see if AF arrives first I guess.


----------



## StrongerDust

I don't think mine comes from the 'faulty batch' - i've had it in my drawer since the end of last year (it's still in date). 
So many people have said Clearblue Digital doesn't show up positive until they are 6 weeks, 2 weeks late for their period. I'm only 4 days. It could also be because I used late afternoon urine instead of first morning urine and/or the hormone hasn't build up enough in my system yet to be picked up. I have to remember though I'm not out until AF arrives.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mine were negative on a digi until I had a dark positive


----------



## StrongerDust

^^ So you had a faint positive on an IC/FRER and until the line was pretty dark it didn't say Pregnant on a digi?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I tested and tested. Didn't get a positive until CD43. It was really dark straight away. Did a digi that afternoon


----------



## Flibberty87

I'm going to be a good girl and not test tomorrow. I'm going to try and wait until Monday if I can


----------



## brunettebimbo

Me too!


----------



## icklefish

My hormone spots on my chin have just come out, I get them before every period, looks like AF will show tomorrow. I've never had a cycle this long before, how unfair.


----------



## Flibberty87

I got lots of spots in my last pregnancy!


----------



## StrongerDust

Can I ask... If AF doesn't show how long should I wait until I test again?


----------



## StrongerDust

I'm now five days late.... Cycle day 34.... Even though I get a BFN early... I can't help thinking somewhere in my mind it must be wrong... Like I feel different... I think... I don't have the ton of white CM that I normally do before my period... The thought of chocolate makes me feel sick and normally it's all I crave throughout my period... I feel sick off and on... I'm not getting all that lower back pain I get before and during AF. I have had some back pain but it was different. :/ I just... Really think I might be... But then it could be just my body playin tricks on me.


----------



## Lawmonkey

Strongerdust I really hope ur bodies not playing tricks on u and That u get a bfp! We really never know till the witch shows! 

My dh an I have been ttc for 5 years with 1 failed iui, 2 cancelled iui, one for under responding and one for over responding. We r waiting to start ivf but hoping and waiting fo a bfp, u never know! I hate our bodies being able to fool us it sucks! I wish af came or didn't much easier to deal with than not knowin. 

Really god luck to u! Xx


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi ladies,
Mind if I join? Read all your posts and its so nice to know other people are going through the same thing as me!
I am on CD37 with no sign of AF. I'm wary to get my hopes up as I did have a 40 day cycle a few months back. However with that, I was spotting for a few days beforehand. This month, nothing!
Trying not to symptom spot but can't help it! I have felt short of breath at times, queasy, stomach cramps on and off, a little dizzy too. Also I'm tired but not sleeping well at night. 
I have taken a few cheap tests and on a couple I was sure I saw a really faint line. Since then I took some more and took a clear blue that was both negative!
If it is just late AF I just want to know. This wait with just BFN is sooo frustrating!
I've ordered a few more decent tests but not planning on taking one until at least Monday. 
Hope you all get your BFPs soon!


----------



## Flibberty87

Still awaiting the witch here too. Not testing... will.. be.. strong...

I would wait 2-3 days then test again if she hasn't reared her ugly head!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Still waiting too. CD38. My temperature has risen today to 36.99! Hoping that's a good sign :)


----------



## Flibberty87

Mine has literally been up and down I have no idea whats going on ha I only started temping about two weeks ago to get into the habit for next cycle. 

It dropped a full degree a week ago!


----------



## icklefish

Still no AF for me either, however woke up cranky and AF feels like she's on her way, I have dull cramps. 

If I work off a 28 day cycle I am now cd32 4 days late, I don't think I've ever had a 32 day cycle. However if work off the period tracker app, which says I average 25 days, I am actually 6 days late. Oh what to do! Still not told the OH.

How is everyone else this morning? Hope the witch has stayed well clear of you all.


----------



## Gorgeouserin

Hi all, I am in the same boat, 2 days late today, had some spotting a few days ago. Breasts very tender, but both those symptoms show for me every month....did a OPK and that was positive....will wait another couple of days just in case, good luck everyone!


----------



## MrsD140810

Some hope for you all..

Hi ladies,

I posted here this morning as my AF was late. Had few symptoms. Felt really sick this morning and cheap test was showing a faint line.

Went out to the shop and got a clearblue digital.

BFP!!!!!!!

I can't believe it!! It feels so strange!

Wishing all you lots of luck and hope you get your BFP's soon!


----------



## icklefish

Congrats on your BFP. What fantastic news for you!

How many days late are you? I'm too scared to test! 

xx


----------



## fxforbabyb

currently on CD37, usually I have a 31-32 day cycle. BFN this morning makes me feel like I am making up all the symptoms in my head... breasts are tender, had some spotting CD 27 thought could be IB, sore throat, tired, slightly nauseous at times. Why can't this be easier!!!
will hold off for a couple of days if AF doesn't show will test again :headspin:


----------



## salu_34

Currently on CD39, so 5 days late, based on a 34 cycle from last month...Took a test and a clear as day BFN :( Hate that the body is doing this to me two months in a row, really not fair at all


----------



## sunshine88

I'm cd 33 tomorrow and my average cycle is 30 days. Had 4 bfns in the last week on ic's - so confusing! Congrats for everyone that got bfps. Hopefully us gals with late afs will get our bfps very soon! Baby dust x


----------



## icklefish

Off to Boots now with the DH to buy some tests..........


----------



## icklefish

BFN on a boots own and on a clearblue


----------



## StrongerDust

Hi y'all,
AF has stayed away again this morning. I'm 5 1/2 days late now. This is now the latest I've been in the past year. I tested yesterday with a BFN on a Clearblue Digital. I've heard digis take a lot of hormone to come up BFP? Some people keep getting BFN till they're over a week late. I'm hoping this is the case for me.


----------



## Flibberty87

MrsD140810 said:


> Some hope for you all..
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I posted here this morning as my AF was late. Had few symptoms. Felt really sick this morning and cheap test was showing a faint line.
> 
> Went out to the shop and got a clearblue digital.
> 
> BFP!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't believe it!! It feels so strange!
> 
> Wishing all you lots of luck and hope you get your BFP's soon!

Congrats! H&H 9Mos to you!

How many days late were you?


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

I came on here to post my own, and found this thread. I'm in the same boat and going MAD! I've really been good the last few months with not testing at all, and had consistent 31 day cycles. Now I'm on CD 35 and *no AF!* I tested last night- which I almost expected it to be negative because I'd peed so much that day and figured it would be diluted, and it was, but part of me thought this must be it since I haven't been late like this before. Tested again this morning, BFN. My husband thinks I'm crazy- says I always think I'm pregnant, what he doesn't realize is that I'm just not usually late like this. 
I've had cramps on and off for days now- which usually only happens day before/day AF comes, but still nothing. 
My bbs usually hurt after O and didn't this month, though they don't really hurt now either except the occasional pain- or if I press on them. 
I just might go mad.... can AF just show up already if she is coming?? Glad to see there are others in the same boat, though I do not wish this on anyone!


----------



## Flibberty87

StrongerDust said:


> Hi y'all,
> AF has stayed away again this morning. I'm 5 1/2 days late now. This is now the latest I've been in the past year. I tested yesterday with a BFN on a Clearblue Digital. I've heard digis take a lot of hormone to come up BFP? Some people keep getting BFN till they're over a week late. I'm hoping this is the case for me.

I'm a whole 5-7 days late now :wacko:

Digis are less sensitive tests yes, I think they're 50milu?

I'm hoping for a shy bean also!


----------



## comet1234

10 days late for af, I always have a 30 day cycle and start at 10/11am. So this is really unusual. Tested 3 days ago and bfn.. trying to hold off testing till Wednesday.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Goodluck to you too Comet! You are stronger than I if you can wait till Wed! I'm just trying to make it through the weekend at this point :)


----------



## MrsD140810

Flibberty87 said:


> MrsD140810 said:
> 
> 
> Some hope for you all..
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I posted here this morning as my AF was late. Had few symptoms. Felt really sick this morning and cheap test was showing a faint line.
> 
> Went out to the shop and got a clearblue digital.
> 
> BFP!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't believe it!! It feels so strange!
> 
> Wishing all you lots of luck and hope you get your BFP's soon!
> 
> Congrats! H&H 9Mos to you!
> 
> How many days late were you?Click to expand...


Thank you! We went with a relaxed approach this month and weren't tracking ovulation or paying much attention to when AF was due. So not sure exactly how late I was. But I was on CD37.
All the best. Hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Lawmonkey

Ladies I am officially going mad it is so hard not to poas! I'm meant to wait now till mon but it seems forever away! It doesn't help that dh asks every time I go to the toilet if af has come - 'Any sign?' - I think he will know by my face when there is lol! 

More milky discharge today and cervix seems even higher. It doesn't help that I don't know when/if I ovulated as we were on a break and holiday before ivf so didn't track, we just bd every second day. Would be even more of a blessing to get a +ve and not need ivf! 

Really hope we see some more bfps on here, it gives us all hope! Good luck ladies!


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Lawmonkey- I just want to go to the store and buy out their entire stock of test, so I can POAS even though I just got a BFN this morning, so I sympathize with you! Doesn't help that I've had cramps all week but no AF. 
This is definitely maddening, would rather move on to the next cycle then be stuck in limbo! Though of course still hoping that we aren't out this month!!


----------



## salu_34

My OH hasn't really bugged me about if AF has arrived yet or not. It's more of my mom and one of my friends. Always texting me asking if it's come yet or not, lol.

Sddnly: My bb's haven't been sore either at all, slight itchy feeling to my nipples on occassion, but no soreness. Mind you, they never get sore before and during AF, so I'm wondering if that will happen when the time comes.


----------



## Lawmonkey

SddnlyBbyCrzy- It's terrible! I'm off work for another week (school hols) so plenty of free time to obsess! I've had cramping as well probs for about 5/6 days now it started off and on but now more on. It's nothing like af cramps is that the same for u? 

Tmi but normally when I check my cervix before af I have some spotting up there then af arrives within the next 2 days, having nothing but milky discharge.

I really hope we get our bfps soon and if not at least get on to the next cycle!


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Lawmonkey- the cramps have been different, usually I know that AF is here before I ever go to the bathroom because it is a strong and extremely painful. These cramps have been more dull and sort of come and go- hard to explain but almost more aware of it then in pain. 

My DH just sort of rolls his eyes at me when I say the test is negative- like here we go again it is all in your head, but this time I'm actually late, ugh.


----------



## Lawmonkey

Salu_34 I know the feeling! This time other than my mum and dh I haven't told anyone. My mum skirts over it coz she knows I've been here before and doesn't want to get my hopes up. 

SddnlyBbyCrzy that's the same feeling here, I think if I was working I wouldn't even notice them half the time. I normally have excruciating cramp and struggle to walk with the pain, have been known to pass out lol! God help me when I do give birth lol! 

I normally get bad back pain in the days leading to af where I can't get up easily from bed and sore bbs and wear a sports bra to bed. Nothing this month complete opisite of a normal cycle.

Mind u I think we can all say wot is normal!!


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Yes I agree- not like a normal cycle at all, if AF does show up my entire view on what is normal for me is going to be shot! Having waited until I was actually late to test I really thought this would be it. So confused now.


----------



## Flibberty87

I've been so good today and not tested! I've even surprised myself!

My OH keeps asking me if I'm pregnant yet. Every time I pee he wants me to poas! He's really not helping my addiction :wacko:

I'm going to try and hold off until Monday!

Hope you're all feeling ok and :witch: stays away from all of us and we all get our BFPs :)


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

I do hope we get our BFPs!! I've been researching and researching and it is just so 50/50- so many people with some symptoms have gone either way... I guess only time will tell!! Good Luck to Everyone!! FX!


----------



## comet1234

Sddnlybbycrzy: thank you! Trying to be strong as I don't want to see a negative so the longer I leave it hopefully the hormones will be high enough if I am pregnant!

Good luck to everyone and hopefully we have something to celebrate soon!! X


----------



## sunshine88

Sddnly - I'm the same with the AF cramps. I find I get really bad pains the day in gonna come on - so bad I have to take painkillers and sofar no sign of any pains like these. If I get to Monday and no AF then this will be my longest ever cycle. Feeling very jealous of those ladies that get their bfps at 10/11 DPO - it's so infuriating not knowing!


----------



## Flibberty87

I know what you mean sunshine! I wish we could just know the day we BD that we were UTD hah would make life so much easier!

Or would it? Would it drive us insane? Even more than we already are?!


----------



## salu_34

Sddnly: I research too! I was laying on my stomach the other and it hurt a lot, and felt really sore like I had just done sit-ups, so I googled it and of course some say it's common pregnancy sign and some say it isn't, lol. I've tried to stop searching every little symptom, because it just makes me want it more, and twists my views on if I am or not. I just don't want to get my hopes up for nothing! Mind you, I reacted a lot better this morning when I tested and it came up BFN, than last month.


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Yes, it does get a little easier to deal with the BFNs, I almost expect it... and if it is before AF is due then its easier for me to accept, but now that I am late, I just want to know either way!


----------



## StrongerDust

I'm getting pretty annoyed to y'all. :( I'm six days late now. I got a creamy discharge earlier, just one big blob. :/ I've been almost dry before now and I normally get LOTS of CM before AF arrived. I'm officially the latest I've ever been in a year now. :/ the longest cycle before this was 34 days and that was in June just gone and that was because it got a little messed up when I had a super short cycle in May (22 days). :/ I don't know what to think. I'm getting so annoyed. :'(


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

I know it doesn't solve the issue, but we're here with you Stronger! Though only 3 days, this is the longest I've ever gone also. Trying not to over think symptoms- or to lose hope, but both are hard!


----------



## StrongerDust

Thanks :)
Hopefully it won't be much longer till our BFPs!!!


----------



## icklefish

Still no AF for me either today. Didn't bother POAS this morning, I will hold off until tomorrow morning I think.

I don't know how us girls do it, I think we all deserve a medal.


----------



## Flibberty87

No AF for me today either. Now on CD50. Waiting sucks. But I'm not going to test!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Still no AF. CD39.


----------



## sunshine88

Still no AF for me. Bfn this morning. By tomorrow this will be my latest ever (CD34). Cm was thinner and wetter this morning (tmi). My LP is normally always 14 days and I'm pretty sure I O'ed on 19th. What's going on! Glad I'm not alone x


----------



## comet1234

So af hit my very hard this morning. CD 40 very very late. Had some weird lumps come out in it too :/ good luck to the rest of you x


----------



## Flibberty87

Sorry to hear that comet :( lots of baby dust for next month!

When is everyone testing? 

My cm changed today I've dried up and gone sticky so I think af may be coming soon


----------



## comet1234

Thank you, wishing you all your bfps x


----------



## icklefish

Sorry to hear the news comet, lots of luck for next month xx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Comet sorry to hear af came, best of luck next cycle. 

Afm I tested this morning cycle day 39 and bfn. The bfns are getting easier to take lol am now pretty sure I won't get that longed for bfp. That doesn't stop me checking though haha! My cm changed to really watery last night, this morning it's a mix of watery and lotiony! I literally just managed to make contact with cervix this morning it is so high! 

Nothing else for it ladies, keep pushing on one way or the other! Good luck x


----------



## Flibberty87

I feel the same way. I'm accepting that I won't get a bfp and af is inevitable its just a case of waiting now. If she's not here by Friday and I'm still getting bfns I'm going to call my doctors and get a blood test done if that's also negative then I'm going to take my pills and force the witch to visit. I can't stand this not knowing and living in limbo!!


----------



## Lawmonkey

It's the worst just not knowing and it stops us from trying again. I'm normally up to 35 days. 4 years ago on clomid I went to 52 days it was horrendous that's th longest ever! I know my doc will only do a poas test until I miss a 2nd af. Will ur doc do bloods for u? X


----------



## Flibberty87

I bloody hope so! My doctor loves me though she was so excited when I got pregnant last time. And now I've had three losses they will keep a closer eye on me if/when I get pregnant again. They alreafy know I had positive opks and so hopefully they will do a little blood test just to make sure! 

I'm cramping again today so I think the witch may arrive. Although last weekend my cramps were quite bad and I thought my uterus was going to fall out. But nope, nothing at all. Only a tiny smear in my cm on Monday.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Morning all! 
Well I'm officially 1 day late, still o AF, and I'm not going to test!!! 
I know I'm not pregnant... :-( 
I'm beginning to think the pregnacare vits have f*@ked me over!!!!
Xoxo


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Oh no Comet, sorry to hear. I've also given up and am just waiting for AF at this point. I'm chalking it up to stress. We've got a lot going on right now and I sort of feel like everything in our lives is in limbo- so why not add this also! I'm having trouble sleeping now too, wake up in the middle of the night and its all I can think about. 
Officially 4 days late now!


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Oh no Comet, sorry to hear. I've also given up and am just waiting for AF at this point. I'm chalking it up to stress. We've got a lot going on right now and I sort of feel like everything in our lives is in limbo- so why not add this also! I'm having trouble sleeping now too, wake up in the middle of the night and its all I can think about. 
Officially 4 days late now!


----------



## Lawmonkey

I'm sorry about ur losses had read that on ur signature, it must be so hard to deal with! Its good though that uve got a good relationship with ur doc and that they will be keeping a close eye on you. 

The cramping things wot gets me, wot causes it when no af or pg? Slowly driving myself insane! X


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Lawmonkey said:


> The cramping things wot gets me, wot causes it when no af or pg? Slowly driving myself insane! X

I'd like to know this also! At this point my bbs feel pretty normal, and are not any bigger then usual. I started getting really bloated the last couple days so I think AF might be ready to show her ugly head... but why the cramps for the last week?? :shrug:


----------



## StrongerDust

Hey girls. Sounds like y'all are getting bored of being in limbo now! I'm now six 1/2 days late. When I woke up I had another glob of CM like last night but it was a lot thicker. :/ I'm officially the latest I've ever been. 

sorry to those who've had AF arrive. Next month lots of baby dust. :) xxx


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Yeah I can not think of any other time I have been so late, except for maybe the first month when I have gone off bcp I've had 5 week cycles, but the last time I took any of those was in October! Since then I've been on track with 31 day cycles almost every time.


----------



## Lawmonkey

Lates always a good sign though! I'm so glad u ladies r all here goin through the same things otherwise I thinkid go completely crazy. 

I now feel hungover don't know how else to describe it, not had a drink for at least 3 weeks so def isn't alcohol related. I wonder if being late is making me feel like this. It's that yucky naseous way with a bad taste in my mouth. I think I'm gonna curl up in a ball and feel sorry for myself lol!


----------



## salu_34

Well, I'm out ! I believe AF has arrived, 6 days late to boot. 

Fingers are crossed for you ladies that she stays away this month :)


----------



## bananabump

Heyy! So glad I've found this thread.. I'm also going slightly crazy! I had my implant taken out in November and we've been TTC since then but my cycles have been all over the place ranging from 35 days to 39 days! The last 2 months I've had 29 day cycles so I though my body was finally getting back to normal but now I'm currently on CD36 and no AF yet but BFN 2 days ago! I thought I'd ovulated around CD18 so AF should be here by now! I've been having AF type cramps and lower back pain on and off all this week plus I feel a bit nauseous so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a late BFP! Not testing again now until CD40. Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Aw salu_34 sorry to hear that, it's just plain unfair x


----------



## Lawmonkey

Welcome bananabump, fingers crossed for u we def need more good news on this thread! X


----------



## salu_34

Lawmonkey said:


> Aw salu_34 sorry to hear that, it's just plain unfair x

Thanks. I think I knew last night was coming. Last night we went out to dinner/movie with friends, and all through the movie I just felt uncomfortable. We DD last night, and I told OH that I had a feeling AF was coming, and sure enough when I woke up, had some light pinkish when I wiped.

I think we're going to try a different approach this month. Instead of doing it every day before I O, we're just going to do it every other day after AF is done and before she is suppose to arrive. Hopefully increase our chances a bit.


----------



## Bartness

Hi I'm 2 days late today...and no sign of AF...


----------



## Flibberty87

Lawmonkey said:


> I'm sorry about ur losses had read that on ur signature, it must be so hard to deal with! Its good though that uve got a good relationship with ur doc and that they will be keeping a close eye on you.
> 
> The cramping things wot gets me, wot causes it when no af or pg? Slowly driving myself insane! X

Thanks hun yea it's awful to deal with.The last one was the worst as I made it so close to 2nd Tri and felt so positive about it :( It will happen when it's meant to I suppose :shrug:

The cramping gets me too, I don't know why we do it! Stupid body playing stupid tricks. 

I've been so awfully good and not tested all weekend. 

D-Day tomorrow!


----------



## StrongerDust

Sorry Salu_34 that AF has arrived :( Xxx


----------



## northern_me

Hi everyone, just jumping in.

2 days late even after my "latest possible" ovulation date. No symptoms whatsoever so I'm not leaning in any particular direction right now. Kind of nervous to test. With my luck in the past few months it has just been a really expensive way to get AF to start :(


----------



## chloe18.

Still currently 9 days late :/


----------



## icklefish

I'm convinced AF is going to show tonight/tomorrow. I have been getting AF like cramps all day. Going to POAS in the morning if the witch doesn't get me first.


----------



## comet1234

Salu_34 : sorry to hear she got you today too. Fingers crossed for both of us this month xx


----------



## Flibberty87

To the ladies who got AF, tonnes of :dust: for your next cycle!

To everyone else, I AM GOING INSANE! What the hell is the witch playing at?! Is she coming or not?!

ARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH

Hope you're all ok :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Flibberty I feel you! CD39. My cycles are usually 28 days with the odd 32 thrown in!


----------



## mtoto1977

I think i am 8dpo,i started feeling tingling and alittle breast soreness since 30 July upto now and i have notice its swelling too,no spotting upto now.I did HPT yesterday and just only one line appear,i am waiting untill 10 DPO to test again,I have never felt the tenderness and soreness of my breast this long...is this an early sign i might be prgnt??


----------



## fxforbabyb

On CD 38, no idea what is happening. Dont want to test, just so paranoid that af will show up


----------



## Flibberty87

I am on CD50 now and I'm scared to test tomorrow. I don't know what I'll do if I see that BFN again :(

OH was adorable earlier, I was laid on the bed (trying to remove my headache) and he came over and put his head on my tummy and said "hello sproglet. You had better be in there!"

I feel sick just thinking about it. I NEED to know either way, it's taking up all of my free thought time now, it's just constantly jumping around in the back of my mind.

Really ladies, I'm so glad you are all here <3


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Flibberty, I understand how you feel, can't think of anything else. Today I have a terrible headache as well... I'm not sure if it is because I didn't have any coffee today or what. I've been drinking mostly decaf to wean myself off just in case, though I only ever have one cup a day anyway, but today I skipped it all together and my head is killing me. 
I'm also not sleeping at night, I wake up and all I can do is think about it. I just want a difinitive answer!!


----------



## Flibberty87

I feel kinda lost at the minute if that makes any sense? I just don't know what to do with myself :(


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Yes! It makes a lot of sense. This is the first time I have been late at all since trying and I feel this way. So I can not imagine, having been through everything you have and being in this situation.


----------



## Amber4

Just popping over. I am 5 days late for AF. I can go a couple of days over sometimes but not this long. No symptoms to suggest I could be pregnant. Took a test and it was BFN but was in the middle of the day and I drink lots of water. Don't wanna test again though because seeing BFN makes me gutted even though we aren't TTC or anything x


----------



## Flibberty87

I'm just going to man up and see what the morning brings. I shall update you all x


----------



## RavenRose

Can I join in? I'm overdue and I have watery CM. I hate waiting! Wish either my period would come so we could try again or a BFP!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

No sign of witch and no witch related symptoms yet... Im 15 dpo today.

I'm convinced I'm not pregnant though, and I've accepted that, I just wish the witch would show and I could get on with next month!

I also nearly positive that my delayed AF is due to the Pregnacare Vits.. Ive stopped taking them now, and just take my Folic Acid from now on!


----------



## roni_75

RavenRose said:


> Can I join in? I'm overdue and I have watery CM. I hate waiting! Wish either my period would come so we could try again or a BFP!

I am on my 3rd day overdue, felling kind of queasy. Not sure if it's because I am nervous or what. How late are you?


----------



## roni_75

:cry:


Amber4 said:


> Just popping over. I am 5 days late for AF. I can go a couple of days over sometimes but not this long. No symptoms to suggest I could be pregnant. Took a test and it was BFN but was in the middle of the day and I drink lots of water. Don't wanna test again though because seeing BFN makes me gutted even though we aren't TTC or anything x

We are not either, but this late AF has me very obsessed and hopeful! Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## roni_75

Bartness said:


> Hi I'm 2 days late today...and no sign of AF...

Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## binxyboo

Hello ladies. Been TTC #2 for a while now, but I am currently 4 days late. Been feeling dizzy and nauseous in the last 24hrs too, but not sure if its a symptom or me me creating a symptom. Don't want to test in case I am just 4 days late and AF is just playing a cruel joke!!


----------



## roni_75

binxyboo said:


> Hello ladies. Been TTC #2 for a while now, but I am currently 4 days late. Been feeling dizzy and nauseous in the last 24hrs too, but not sure if its a symptom or me me creating a symptom. Don't want to test in case I am just 4 days late and AF is just playing a cruel joke!!

That's where I am too! Scared to test :wacko: 
I love your signature BTW


----------



## Phyrea

I am absolutely driving myself demented. I think half the time I do be making more out of a slight twinge than is necessary lol! I get a cramp and I'm soo hopeful that its something good when in actual fact its probably just that.. a little muscle cramp or gas lol!

The mental torture of this waiting to test is actually doing my nut.

I just needed to vent that a little bit lol!

baby dust to all!! xxx


----------



## StrongerDust

I'm now officially seven days late! :O I haven't been this late in over a year. Tested 3 days ago, BFN. :( still no AF at all. No signs of her either.


----------



## roni_75

Phyrea said:


> I am absolutely driving myself demented. I think half the time I do be making more out of a slight twinge than is necessary lol! I get a cramp and I'm soo hopeful that its something good when in actual fact its probably just that.. a little muscle cramp or gas lol!
> 
> The mental torture of this waiting to test is actually doing my nut.
> 
> I just needed to vent that a little bit lol!
> 
> baby dust to all!! xxx

I was just thinking the same thing and so I decided to do something else for awhile, then BAM I am at the computer again, obsessing!


----------



## Bartness

roni_75 said:


> Bartness said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm 2 days late today...and no sign of AF...
> 
> Do you have any symptoms?Click to expand...

No not really..just tired and have a headache which is fairly normal for me all the time...lol


----------



## roni_75

lol yeah me too! Life with a two year old is never boring.


----------



## icklefish

Tested with a clearblue, BFN, wtf is going on?? CD34 and by the end of today I will be 6 days late. I have never had a cycle this long. 

How is everyone else's this morning? Has anyone had any good news?

xx


----------



## Flibberty87

Just tested and it's a bfn for me :(


----------



## icklefish

Flibberty87 said:


> Just tested and it's a bfn for me :(

It's so unfair! I'm kidding myself that I got a faulty batch, either that or I ovulated late this cycle, however that's highly unlikely.

Are you going to keep testing?


----------



## Flibberty87

I'm going to test until Friday and if still bfn then I'm forcing the witch to come. I can't stand this :(


----------



## icklefish

Flibberty87 said:


> I'm going to test until Friday and if still bfn then I'm forcing the witch to come. I can't stand this :(

How are you able to force it to come? I've not been on any meds now for 12 months. Am absolutely gutted as this is the closest I have ever to come to the hope of being pregnant in over 5 years, even with my IUI's & IVF's I just knew it hadn't worked.:cry:

Mother Nature is sure playing a mean game.


----------



## roni_75

icklefish said:


> Tested with a clearblue, BFN, wtf is going on?? CD34 and by the end of today I will be 6 days late. I have never had a cycle this long.
> 
> How is everyone else's this morning? Has anyone had any good news?
> 
> xx

If your that late, this has never happened before, and still no AF, then see the doctor. It might be you don't have enough hormone for the tests to pick up. :hugs:


----------



## icklefish

[/QUOTE]

If your that late, this has never happened before, and still no AF, then see the doctor. It might be you don't have enough hormone for the tests to pick up. :hugs:[/QUOTE]

I've had that conversation with the DH this morning, going to try and get an appointment at the doctors for Wednesday, although that in itself can be an impossibility. 

I keep feeling that :witch: is going to show up.

p.s obviously I'm also unable to post quoting correctly, DOH


----------



## icklefish

[/QUOTE]

If your that late, this has never happened before, and still no AF, then see the doctor. It might be you don't have enough hormone for the tests to pick up. :hugs:[/QUOTE]

I've had that conversation with the DH this morning, going to try and get an appointment at the doctors for Wednesday, although that in itself can be an impossibility. 

I keep feeling that :witch: is going to show up.


----------



## icklefish

Sorry for the double post, the phone went a bit mad on me


----------



## Flibberty87

icklefish said:


> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to test until Friday and if still bfn then I'm forcing the witch to come. I can't stand this :(
> 
> How are you able to force it to come? I've not been on any meds now for 12 months. Am absolutely gutted as this is the closest I have ever to come to the hope of being pregnant in over 5 years, even with my IUI's & IVF's I just knew it hadn't worked.:cry:
> 
> Mother Nature is sure playing a mean game.Click to expand...

I have magic pills that make her visit. Well not really magic, it's just progesterone :p

Then if she comes I can take my clomid again and try properly. 

This is my first cycle since mc and I'm thinking maybe my positive opks and ewcm were wrong and I didn't actually ovulate.


----------



## jessy_jaysus

Hi Ladies,

Hope it's ok to jump on board.

Today is CD35, this is my longest cycle in well over a year my cycles range from 28-33 days. I last tested on Saturday CD33 at about 5pm BFN with CB+. I'm going to wait until tomorrow morning CD36 to test again.

Fx'd for you all waiting to test again

:dust:


----------



## icklefish

I've managed to get an appointment at the docs tonight, eeeeek


----------



## northern_me

Good luck at the doctor's tonight!

Officially 3 days late. Negative test. I'm not testing again until Friday morning if I don't start.


----------



## Lawmonkey

Morning ladies and welcome to all all the newbies on this thread! Nothing beats having other ladies to obsess with lol! 

Flibberty and icklefish don't give up hope yet, I will def keep my fx for u both! 

A wee update last night I woke up a few times with cramping and terrible dreams again. The dreams are often violent - last night I was with my silvercross pram trying to get my keys ready when a man came round the corner and chopped my hand of with a machete and ran away with my pram and baby! They are just bizarre! 

This morning I ran to the bathroom as I could feel af waiting to gush out, when I got there nothing but cm. Again cervix still high and I feel like I'm swollen in there (harder to get to cervix) tmi lol! Please just come already and get me onto next cycle!!!! 

Good luck ladies! X


----------



## jessy_jaysus

Lawmonkey, I'm with you on the dreams. Mine are just really strange and don't make sense at all. I'm dreaming about people I haven't seen or spoke to in years and these strange dreams have been going on for the past week or so.

I also checked my cervix this morning and yesterday... it's high and the surrounding area feels swollen. When I checked my cervix 3 days ago it was very low. To be honest I'm not sure if this means anything but I'm in obsessive mode at this stage and have been poking and prodding at myself for the past week lol


----------



## Lawmonkey

jessy_jaysus said:


> Lawmonkey, I'm with you on the dreams. Mine are just really strange and don't make sense at all. I'm dreaming about people I haven't seen or spoke to in years and these strange dreams have been going on for the past week or so.
> 
> I also checked my cervix this morning and yesterday... it's high and the surrounding area feels swollen. When I checked my cervix 3 days ago it was very low. To be honest I'm not sure if this means anything but I'm in obsessive mode at this stage and have been poking and prodding at myself for the past week lol

It's so wierd lol! I'm the exact same if I try to distract myself for any length of time I'm right back on here or google! That's between checking my cervix and prodding my bbs to see if any change! I've said so man times I doubt I am but it doesn't stop me checking! 

Good luck and lots of baby dust! Xx


----------



## binxyboo

I am normally 27-29 days. I am now on day 32!
I bit the bullet and tested this morning - :bfn:

I still feel a bit dizzy and my stomach keeps churning, but I'm now beginning to think I am going to get one horrendous AF in the next day or 2 :cry:


----------



## Flibberty87

This waiting is so sucky! 

Dear God (if you're reading this forum),
Pretty pretty please can you grant myself and all the other lovely ladies stuck here (in this land that shall henceforth be known as tww limbo) a lovely blazing bfp. Sooner rather than later if it's really not too much trouble. (I don't ask you for much almighty one. But I want this sooooo much!)

If that's too much to ask can you at least instruct the evil witch to come visit so we can start this game all over again?

Kind regards. 

Ms F.Libberty.


----------



## StrongerDust

icklefish said:


> Tested with a clearblue, BFN, wtf is going on?? CD34 and by the end of today I will be 6 days late. I have never had a cycle this long.
> 
> How is everyone else's this morning? Has anyone had any good news?
> 
> xx

Hey!! I tested with a clearblue digital when I was four days late and got a BFN then. I haven't tested since and I am now a full week late (not happened in the past year) apparently lots of people get false negatives with clearblue and it doesn't show up until you're a week late for some people.


----------



## StrongerDust

I'm a full week late now. :U CD36. I haven't tested since 4 days late, BFN. I've got no AF symptoms still. I had some CM yesterday but again none today. Been pretty much none and normally I have a ton? I don't know when I'm gonna test again yet. This is the longest I've been late in the past YEAR. That's what is getting me. *sigh*


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Flibberty87 said:


> This waiting is so sucky!
> 
> Dear God (if you're reading this forum),
> Pretty pretty please can you grant myself and all the other lovely ladies stuck here (in this land that shall henceforth be known as tww limbo) a lovely blazing bfp. Sooner rather than later if it's really not too much trouble. (I don't ask you for much almighty one. But I want this sooooo much!)
> 
> If that's too much to ask can you at least instruct the evil witch to come visit so we can start this game all over again?
> 
> Kind regards.
> 
> Ms F.Libberty.



Dear God! 
I second the above!!! 

Yours sincerely 

Ms S Queen


----------



## fxforbabyb

CD 39, it's been two years since I've had a cycle this long. Tested two days ago bfn, was so close to testing today but didn't do it. Just didn't want to get all depressed and down when another bfn shows up again. But on a positive note, I am thankful to have you ladies to keep me sane.


----------



## icklefish

northern_me said:


> Good luck at the doctor's tonight!
> 
> Officially 3 days late. Negative test. I'm not testing again until Friday morning if I don't start.

Thanks northern_me, I'll keep everything x'd for you


----------



## icklefish

StrongerDust said:


> icklefish said:
> 
> 
> Tested with a clearblue, BFN, wtf is going on?? CD34 and by the end of today I will be 6 days late. I have never had a cycle this long.
> 
> How is everyone else's this morning? Has anyone had any good news?
> 
> xx
> 
> Hey!! I tested with a clearblue digital when I was four days late and got a BFN then. I haven't tested since and I am now a full week late (not happened in the past year) apparently lots of people get false negatives with clearblue and it doesn't show up until you're a week late for some people.Click to expand...

Sounds promising about the false negs on Clearblue!

Maybe we should start a book on AF showing before my 6.10pm appointment tonight! That should keep us amused for a while:winkwink:


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Tested again last night BFN.... officially 5 days late... I'm thinking about calling the doctor as well. 

Good Luck Icklefish!!


----------



## jessy_jaysus

My OH persuaded me to test again so I did... TMU CB+ and a :bfn:

This is getting ridiculous I'm driving myself nuts :wacko:... I even took the test apart, found a second line only to notice it was in the wrong place and nowhere near the window lol. 

Thank god I have no tests left, just waiting on AF now :(


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

I called the doctor, they said to wait until I am at least a full week past due and if still getting BFN with FMU then to call again. Ugh, can't they just release me from this misery and give me a blood test?!?!


----------



## jessy_jaysus

SddnlyBbyCrzy said:


> I called the doctor, they said to wait until I am at least a full week past due and if still getting BFN with FMU then to call again. Ugh, can't they just release me from this misery and give me a blood test?!?!

I feel for you... the waiting is the worst part. If only our bellies would glow bright green at the moment of conception, there would be no such thing as TWW or Three Week/Four Week Wait in some of our cases lol :happydance:


----------



## Flibberty87

Keep us updated icklefish! Fingers crossed the doctor says your tests are wrong and you're really pregnant :)


----------



## Flibberty87

I'm loving this little group we've got going on here :) you ladies have been my saviour the last few days. 

Mainly because you're all going as insane as I am!


----------



## perfect plan

Hi everyone, would love to join you guys and i can only hope you haven't been waiting as long as me for af or bfp... Drum roll please! I am 3 weeks late. Will be 4 weeks late on Wednesday. I have know idea what is goin on. Went to tho doc last week and he said just wait. I had a chemical pregnancy in April but had a period after that so thought i would be back to normal. Well no such luck! I used to be happy about it all but now i just feel a bit worried that something could be very wrong


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Yip, Im right there with you! Trying to hide it from OH... failing miserably!!
Im in work today for a couple of hours, its a bank holiday here, but I was on leave last week, so decided to sneak in and clear emails/post etc! So at least Ill have a clear desk for the morning!

Still no sign of AF or any AF symptoms... Lots of CM, kinda chalky (tmi - soz), but nothing else... have threatened to drink a bottle of wine every nite this week, but every time I think about opening it, I think ... what if?!?!?! 

Im gonna give myself until next saturday, and test if no AF, if its BFN, Im gonna call the doctor. I really want to get started on next month's cycle already!!!!

xxx


----------



## northern_me

I tried to hide that I was late from OH but ended up breaking down and telling him last night. I can't keep anything to myself!

I find this difficult because I teach prenatal education classes and every couple of hours someone calls in looking to sign up. I'm about to tantrum because I want it to be me (childish, I know!). 

Just had a wave of nausea but it has passed. I literally have zero symptoms of anything. Normally I have dull aching cramps for a few days before AF. The only thing is yesterday I had two painful twinges really low down when I was at the park with my daughter. Enough to make me stop and say "ouch". Other than that - no sore boobs, no headaches, nothing. I did have a ridiculous dream on Thursday that I lied to someone I haven't even spoken to before about being pregnant.


----------



## Flibberty87

Oh my days. That is a very long time! 

Welcome to our very own limbo :)


----------



## StrongerDust

Welcome to all the newbies! :)


----------



## shorty42383

I am currently 4 days late... I have irregular cycle lengths but I have never gone over 42 days... I am currently on CD 46. I got my last positive OPK on July 23(CD33). 

I tested last night and got a BFN. I have hardly any CM, a few cramps here and there, a little dizziness last Friday, and my Boobs are killing me (they have been hurting since July 27, CD37). Usually my Boobs hurt for a good week and half before AF shows up. I also have a cold that started a couple days ago (stuffy nose, cough, plugged ears) which is most likely not a symptom but I figured I would throw is in here.

I dont want to get my hopes up that I am one of those people that has too wait for awhile before she gets her BFP. Ugh....


----------



## Wannabemama1

I'm currently CD32 (normal 28). No AF symptoms, and normally she makes her presence well known! BFN on dollar store test CD28. Very light spotting CD25-26 that was pinkish brown and mixed with a good bit of CM and only when I wiped. Never have spotting without AF making her appearance within hours. Trying to hold off until at CD35 to test again. Hoping for BFP!!


----------



## Bartness

AF got me early this morning and she brought along cramps that have left me reduced to rears as ib and tylonal are not working...oh and did I mention a head splitting migrane headache?


----------



## RavenRose

Well here's some pictures of tests I am unsure about. I took these tests on the second wee of the day (about 1:30pm). My OPK is + and I think I see a line. Either that or I have line eye! I'd love to you know all your opinions. <3


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=653243&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1375712965

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=653245&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1375713236


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Wannabemama- that sounds promising, maybe IB. Good luck!


----------



## Amber4

roni_75 said:


> :cry:
> 
> 
> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> Just popping over. I am 5 days late for AF. I can go a couple of days over sometimes but not this long. No symptoms to suggest I could be pregnant. Took a test and it was BFN but was in the middle of the day and I drink lots of water. Don't wanna test again though because seeing BFN makes me gutted even though we aren't TTC or anything x
> 
> We are not either, but this late AF has me very obsessed and hopeful! Are you having any symptoms?Click to expand...


AF still not here. No signs though really. I was so sick with my little girl it was really obvious I was pregnant. Don't feel like at all. OH is going Morrisons later for a test so I can do it first thing tomorrow. Feel so nervous x


----------



## RavenRose

Bartness said:


> AF got me early this morning and she brought along cramps that have left me reduced to rears as ib and tylonal are not working...oh and did I mention a head splitting migrane headache?

Awww I'm so sorry to hear the witch got you :(


----------



## Sofaqueen77

We should call ourselves 'Ladies wot Limbo'
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## StrongerDust

Hahahaha!! ^^ totally! :')


----------



## StrongerDust

I'm just about to buy my first ever FRER.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Woohoo! Get me one too, but a positive one please !!!


----------



## jessy_jaysus

StrongerDust said:


> I'm just about to buy my first ever FRER.

Are you going to test today? FX'd for you, keep us updated :)


----------



## StrongerDust

Brought it :) now just wait for it to arrive. 7 days late.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Where did u buy?


----------



## icklefish

Hello everyone. It's been busy on here this afternoon.

Good luck testing Strongerdust, I hope you get your BFP.

I'm going to miss my Docs appointment, I'm stuck in traffic!!!!! Grrrrrrrr


----------



## ac2010

I think I'm about 3-7 days late for my AF. I tested today but it said not pregnant. I feel different this month than I normally do and have been sick a few times today. Was planning on waiting a year before we tried for a baby but I'd love one. Came off my pill last month so wondering if its that that's causing me to be late.


----------



## icklefish

ac2010 said:


> I think I'm about 3-7 days late for my AF. I tested today but it said not pregnant. I feel different this month than I normally do and have been sick a few times today. Was planning on waiting a year before we tried for a baby but I'd love one. Came off my pill last month so wondering if its that that's causing me to be late.

I know lots of people who were caught on their 1st month off the pill. Sounds promising.
x


----------



## ac2010

Thanks :) it was a clear blue pregnancy test I took. Got 2 so ill take it again in a week or so. Dunno if I can wait that long tho!


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

When I came off the pill I was late and had all sorts of strong symptoms. For me I think it was just the hormone (or lack thereof) adjustment, but I have heard of tons of people who got their BFP right off. FX for you!


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

Icklefish- I hope you make it to doctors on time... we need some good news on here!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

SddnlyBbyCrzy said:


> When I came off the pill I was late and had all sorts of strong symptoms. For me I think it was just the hormone (or lack thereof) adjustment, but I have heard of tons of people who got their BFP right off. FX for you!

How late were you?

I came of BCP on 24th June and had withdrawal bleed 26-27th and nothing since. Whenever I've come off contraception in the past my periods have returned to normal quickly.


----------



## roni_75

If your that late, this has never happened before, and still no AF, then see the doctor. It might be you don't have enough hormone for the tests to pick up. :hugs:[/QUOTE]

I've had that conversation with the DH this morning, going to try and get an appointment at the doctors for Wednesday, although that in itself can be an impossibility. 

I keep feeling that :witch: is going to show up.[/QUOTE]

Fx for you that she doesn't! :hugs:


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

I was usually a week late any time I came off BC. 

Since then my cycles have regulated to 31 days, always one time... until now :growlmad:. I'm now on CD 36, and no sign of AF. I called the doctors this morning and they said they won't do anything until I get a BFN at a week late because it is probably just that the hormone is too low. So now I wait :cry:


----------



## ac2010

I've came off the pill before and AF showed up as normal. I'm not sure when my AF is due as wasn't concerned and now I've forgot. I've been sick 3 times today and I'm really bloated. Maybe AF will come soon. Ill wait a week or two before testing again and going to the doctors.


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

ac2010 said:


> I've came off the pill before and AF showed up as normal. I'm not sure when my AF is due as wasn't concerned and now I've forgot. I've been sick 3 times today and I'm really bloated. Maybe AF will come soon. Ill wait a week or two before testing again and going to the doctors.

Everyone is different, wait a few days and try again :)


----------



## ac2010

Thanks :)


----------



## StrongerDust

jessy_jaysus said:


> StrongerDust said:
> 
> 
> I'm just about to buy my first ever FRER.
> 
> Are you going to test today? FX'd for you, keep us updated :)Click to expand...

Well I have to wait for it to be delivered. But I'm not sure when to test. Ill leave it a few more days I reckon. I just holding out cause I can't face the disappointment. My grandmother isn't giving me any encouragement because I'm not THAT late (I'm a week! Longest I've been in the past year) I think that's pretty long. Apparently in her day you had to wait until you missed a period for three months before a doctor would do a pregnancy test.


----------



## icklefish

SddnlyBbyCrzy said:


> Icklefish- I hope you make it to doctors on time... we need some good news on here!!

I made it to the docs and he asked me to compromise and wait till next Monday before sending for blood test, I've only waited 5 1/2 years for a positive so I guess another week won't kill.

He said that a number of hpt's fail to pick up early positives, it's very common.

So I will test again in the morning with a boots own brand and then again on Wednesday with my last clearblue, that is so long as :witch: doesn't get me in the meantime. I really do feel like she may show tomorrow, I feel heavy in the uterus, or maybe it's all in the head. :shrug:

xx


----------



## Flibberty87

Oooh I've missed so many posts whilst getting stuck in traffic, getting drowned by rain and havibg to go to three different shops for a pair of bloody black smart trousers for my interview tomorrow. Absolute joke of an afternoon! 

I don't think I want to test tomorrow. I know what it will say and I don't want it :'(


----------



## StrongerDust

SddnlyBbyCrzy said:


> I was usually a week late any time I came off BC.
> 
> Since then my cycles have regulated to 31 days, always one time... until now :growlmad:. I'm now on CD 36, and no sign of AF. I called the doctors this morning and they said they won't do anything until I get a BFN at a week late because it is probably just that the hormone is too low. So now I wait :cry:

I'm not being mean but what your doctor has told you has given me hope! I'm a full week late today. Last tested at four days late and BFN. I'm too scared to test again right now.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Ooh interview?


----------



## StrongerDust

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Where did u buy?

Online.


----------



## sunshine88

How's everyone doing? No AF for me today still. That's 18dpo tomorrow. I've ordered more ic's off ebay yesterday. Can't wait for them to come so I can test again. Don't want any more bfns though!


----------



## StrongerDust

icklefish said:


> SddnlyBbyCrzy said:
> 
> 
> Icklefish- I hope you make it to doctors on time... we need some good news on here!!
> 
> I made it to the docs and he asked me to compromise and wait till next Monday before sending for blood test, I've only waited 5 1/2 years for a positive so I guess another week won't kill.
> 
> He said that a number of hpt's fail to pick up early positives, it's very common.
> 
> So I will test again in the morning with a boots own brand and then again on Wednesday with my last clearblue, that is so long as :witch: doesn't get me in the meantime. I really do feel like she may show tomorrow, I feel heavy in the uterus, or maybe it's all in the head. :shrug:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

How late for you period are you?
What does your doctor mean by 'early positives'?? Before a week late?


----------



## northern_me

For those of you a week or more late, I was just discussing this with my very pregnant coworker (getting a membrane sweep tomorrow! We will have a little office baby!) and she said she tested at 4 days late and had a negative and didn't get a positive until 9 days late.


----------



## StrongerDust

sunshine88 said:


> How's everyone doing? No AF for me today still. That's 18dpo tomorrow. I've ordered more ic's off ebay yesterday. Can't wait for them to come so I can test again. Don't want any more bfns though!

How late for your period are you?


----------



## StrongerDust

northern_me said:


> For those of you a week or more late, I was just discussing this with my very pregnant coworker (getting a membrane sweep tomorrow! We will have a little office baby!) and she said she tested at 4 days late and had a negative and didn't get a positive until 9 days late.

OOOhhh! That makes me hopeful! I'm a week late today. Last tested at 4 days late and BFN. So I'm gonna wait and see....


----------



## fxforbabyb

So I caved and tested...BFN. just don't know what is going on. Roni, I believe you had mentioned this happening to you before where you were two weeks late before you got your positive. Did u have any spotting or symptoms before hand?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hands up .... So has just finished watching emmerdale... Is currently making a cuppa, and then back to Corrie??? 

:hi:


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

StrongerDust said:


> I'm not being mean but what your doctor has told you has given me hope! I'm a full week late today. Last tested at four days late and BFN. I'm too scared to test again right now.

Not mean at all- I kinda felt the same way.... like they were assuming I am pregnant for the time being- it was a little reassuring!


----------



## icklefish

Flibberty87 said:


> I'm loving this little group we've got going on here :) you ladies have been my saviour the last few days.
> 
> Mainly because you're all going as insane as I am!

The definition of insanity : Doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result.

We are not insane as we do the same thing over and over but expect the same result 

We are all just slightly doolally :haha:

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is today's test. I see a line BUT I've had a million indents already! Testing with a superdrug one tomorrow as its hubby's birthday so hoping for a positive even more so! I didn't get a positive until CD43 last time. 

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/null_zps81bfc1af.jpg


----------



## Flibberty87

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Ooh interview?

Yes my dear! I have a job interview in the morning! And another one on Thursday morning!

Apparently jobs are like buses...


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Excellent!! Best of luck.... Just imagine the interview board all naked with flashing swirling dicky bows!!!


----------



## Flibberty87

Ahh it's just the one guy! And he sounds younger than me!!

The one on Thursday is somewhere where I used to work and a guy that I used to work with is now the manager and he will be doing my interview.. That will be very strange indeed!


----------



## sunshine88

AF was due Friday/Saturday so only 3/4 days late but I'm sure I O'd on the 19th and normally always have a 14 day LP. So glad it's not just me going through all this- just want to know one way or another so that I can either start trying again or start preparing to be a mum! X


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

How are you feeling Sunshine? We are all going crazy waiting here! We really need some BFPs!!


----------



## Flibberty87

I've had a thought for a few days now, I'm not sure if everyone will be up for it but..

Those of you that have facebook, I'm considering making a (secret!!) facebook group for us limbolanders.

Would be by invite only and nobody would see anything about it on your newsfeed etc.

If you'd be interested, send me a PM with your name, I'll find you on the book of faces and add you in :)


----------



## icklefish

StrongerDust said:


> icklefish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SddnlyBbyCrzy said:
> 
> 
> Icklefish- I hope you make it to doctors on time... we need some good news on here!!
> 
> I made it to the docs and he asked me to compromise and wait till next Monday before sending for blood test, I've only waited 5 1/2 years for a positive so I guess another week won't kill.
> 
> He said that a number of hpt's fail to pick up early positives, it's very common.
> 
> So I will test again in the morning with a boots own brand and then again on Wednesday with my last clearblue, that is so long as :witch: doesn't get me in the meantime. I really do feel like she may show tomorrow, I feel heavy in the uterus, or maybe it's all in the head. :shrug:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> How late for you period are you?
> What does your doctor mean by 'early positives'?? Before a week late?Click to expand...

8 days off my regular period cycle, however I've decided to work off a 28 day cycle so am 6 days late.

The doc says hpt's can sometimes fail to detect pregnancy in the early stages, so what you see as a negative could be a positive.

Sorry if my post made no sense, I really do need to start reading what I've written before I hit reply :dohh:


----------



## ac2010

So many people waiting for a BFP! Hope you all get it soon :)


----------



## icklefish

Flibberty87 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh interview?
> 
> Yes my dear! I have a job interview in the morning! And another one on Thursday morning!
> 
> Apparently jobs are like buses...Click to expand...

Good luck for your interview tomorrow.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Flibberty87 said:


> I've had a thought for a few days now, I'm not sure if everyone will be up for it but..
> 
> Those of you that have facebook, I'm considering making a (secret!!) facebook group for us limbolanders.
> 
> Would be by invite only and nobody would see anything about it on your newsfeed etc.
> 
> If you'd be interested, send me a PM with your name, I'll find you on the book of faces and add you in :)

Sounds good! :)


----------



## Flibberty87

Forgot to add my reasoning behind that suggestion.

You've all been fantastic throughout this horrible waiting and I would like to keep in touch when (inevitability) eveeyone will move away from here!

Then we can hopefully change it from a limbo group to a pregnant lady group!!


----------



## Flibberty87

icklefish said:


> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh interview?
> 
> Yes my dear! I have a job interview in the morning! And another one on Thursday morning!
> 
> Apparently jobs are like buses...Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck for your interview tomorrow.Click to expand...

Thank you kindly :)


----------



## Amber4

Frustrated today. Period is still not showed up. I go to Slimming World too and really struggling to lose weight the last few weeks. =/ x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Amber4 said:


> Frustrated today. Period is still not showed up. I go to Slimming World too and really struggling to lose weight the last few weeks. =/ x

Me too but more so because I'm being a fat greedy bitch! I've just sat and scoffed biscuits!


----------



## Amber4

brunettebimbo said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> Frustrated today. Period is still not showed up. I go to Slimming World too and really struggling to lose weight the last few weeks. =/ x
> 
> Me too but more so because I'm being a fat greedy bitch! I've just sat and scoffed biscuits!Click to expand...

That did cheer me up :haha: sorry! lol. The mood I'm in I could just order a big fat pizza and eat the whole thing. I wouldn't mind but I have 100% been good. Sigh!! :nope: x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Flibberty let me know when you start the group!


----------



## StrongerDust

icklefish said:


> StrongerDust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icklefish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SddnlyBbyCrzy said:
> 
> 
> Icklefish- I hope you make it to doctors on time... we need some good news on here!!
> 
> I made it to the docs and he asked me to compromise and wait till next Monday before sending for blood test, I've only waited 5 1/2 years for a positive so I guess another week won't kill.
> 
> He said that a number of hpt's fail to pick up early positives, it's very common.
> 
> So I will test again in the morning with a boots own brand and then again on Wednesday with my last clearblue, that is so long as :witch: doesn't get me in the meantime. I really do feel like she may show tomorrow, I feel heavy in the uterus, or maybe it's all in the head. :shrug:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> How late for you period are you?
> What does your doctor mean by 'early positives'?? Before a week late?Click to expand...
> 
> 8 days off my regular period cycle, however I've decided to work off a 28 day cycle so am 6 days late.
> 
> The doc says hpt's can sometimes fail to detect pregnancy in the early stages, so what you see as a negative could be a positive.
> 
> Sorry if my post made no sense, I really do need to start reading what I've written before I hit reply :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh no you're fine. Don't worry about it. :) yeah I'm hoping mine was a false negative. My sister got 3 false negatives when she tested. It wasnt until she was five months gone that she found out she was pregnant.


----------



## Flibberty87

brunettebimbo said:


> Flibberty let me know when you start the group!

I need to add you as a FB friend first! PM me your name and I shall get right on that..

Instead of preparing for my interview :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Flibbertys Facebook page "Limboland" is up and running! Is anyone else coming to join?


----------



## ac2010

Just been sick again. God I wish I could just find out if I was or not.


----------



## icklefish

I'm convinced AF will show tomorrow. Have strong AF like cramps and more spots on my chin.

This is torture!


----------



## ac2010

Sending you some hugs icklefish.


----------



## icklefish

ac2010 said:


> Sending you some hugs icklefish.

Thanks ac 

Eughhhh on being sick 

Xx


----------



## amariee1991

im a day late.


----------



## icklefish

amariee1991 said:


> im a day late.

Yipppeeee, (almost want to say welcome to hell). When are you testing?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Come on girls Limboland needs some members! It's a secret group so no-one can see!


----------



## ac2010

How do you join?


----------



## brunettebimbo

PM your name to Flibberty and she will add you :)


----------



## northern_me

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow! I think most of you are way ahead of me time-zone wise! Bought more tests, going to try tomorrow morning. My other test was in the middle of the day. Going to give OH the other one to hide if it is negative. I'm not responsible enough not to test!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hahaha hubby has been hiding mine too! :lol:


----------



## Flibberty87

I have a box full of ics in my drawer.. its so conveniently right next to me when I wake up..


----------



## roni_75

fxforbabyb said:


> So I caved and tested...BFN. just don't know what is going on. Roni, I believe you had mentioned this happening to you before where you were two weeks late before you got your positive. Did u have any spotting or symptoms before hand?

I had tiredness and the implantation bleeding. It was only a spot twice in two days. Then at the two week mark I had major nausea, breast tenderness, fatigue. It was like as soon as I tested positive I had major symptoms. It was maddening!


----------



## northern_me

Anyone else experiencing stabbing breast pain? My right breast keeps getting really painful shock-like pain through the nipple.

I feel crazy. With my daughter I had totally different, really strong symptoms. I had really sore nipples and basically vomited up my soul before my period was even late.


----------



## StrongerDust

I've got a weird stitch like feeling in my tummy. Does that sound like a good symptom?


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

I'm out! AF came. Can't believe it, kinda assumed at this point she'd never come.... On to the next month!


----------



## StrongerDust

Sorry to hear that Hun! :( 
Xxx


----------



## northern_me

StrongerDust- sounds good to me!

So sorry about AF, the evil thing :-(


----------



## salu_34

brunettebimbo said:


> Flibbertys Facebook page "Limboland" is up and running! Is anyone else coming to join?

Even though AF showed, I'd like to join, Limboland ! How do I join? I'll offer support, and can suffer through Limbo next month !


----------



## roni_75

Nothing yet here and no breast pain either. Got a two pack and hubby wants me to get one over with tonight. We'll see.


----------



## icklefish

Tested again this morning, not sure what I'm doing up at 5.15am!

BFN!! Arghhhhhhh

Going to call the fertility clinic this morning, they said that if I ever did end up getting pregnant then they'd monitor me regardless. Hopefully they'll do a blood test before Monday next week.


----------



## icklefish

SddnlyBbyCrzy said:


> I'm out! AF came. Can't believe it, kinda assumed at this point she'd never come.... On to the next month!

So sorry to hear that xx


----------



## Flibberty87

SddnlyBbyCrzy said:


> I'm out! AF came. Can't believe it, kinda assumed at this point she'd never come.... On to the next month!

Noooooooo! :dust: for next cycle. So sorry :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

salu_34 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Flibbertys Facebook page "Limboland" is up and running! Is anyone else coming to join?
> 
> Even though AF showed, I'd like to join, Limboland ! How do I join? I'll offer support, and can suffer through Limbo next month !Click to expand...

Send Flibberty your name and she will add you. 

BFN this morning. I'm done. I can't handle this much longer :(


----------



## Flibberty87

The witch has an evil plan for me, I just know it!

I'm going to be sat in this interview, all business like, babbling on about how I'm the best and you should totally let me work for you.

Then she's going to come.

Mid-interview.

And I shall die.


----------



## Gorgeouserin

I finally plucked up the courage yesterday and got a BFP!! Due in April, so all my symptoms which I thought were my period coming were actually pregnancy. It has taken 2 years for this and I am ever so slightly excited. Will wait to tell my 4 year old girl as she is desperate for a brother or sister and will tell the world!! ;)


----------



## icklefish

Flibberty87 said:


> The witch has an evil plan for me, I just know it!
> 
> I'm going to be sat in this interview, all business like, babbling on about how I'm the best and you should totally let me work for you.
> 
> Then she's going to come.
> 
> Mid-interview.
> 
> And I shall die.

Don't die mid interview, you'll never know if you got the job or not!

I'm the same as you this morning, convinced AF is going to show the minute I phone the clinic! Evil evil evil woman.


----------



## Flibberty87

Gorgeouserin said:


> I finally plucked up the courage yesterday and got a BFP!! Due in April, so all my symptoms which I thought were my period coming were actually pregnancy. It has taken 2 years for this and I am ever so slightly excited. Will wait to tell my 4 year old girl as she is desperate for a brother or sister and will tell the world!! ;)

Massive congrats!! H&H 9 months to you :D



icklefish said:


> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> The witch has an evil plan for me, I just know it!
> 
> I'm going to be sat in this interview, all business like, babbling on about how I'm the best and you should totally let me work for you.
> 
> Then she's going to come.
> 
> Mid-interview.
> 
> And I shall die.
> 
> Don't die mid interview, you'll never know if you got the job or not!
> 
> I'm the same as you this morning, convinced AF is going to show the minute I phone the clinic! Evil evil evil woman.Click to expand...

That is true.. I'm going prepared. I shall wear a pad just in case. I don't think I could face the humiliation!


----------



## icklefish

Gorgeouserin said:


> I finally plucked up the courage yesterday and got a BFP!! Due in April, so all my symptoms which I thought were my period coming were actually pregnancy. It has taken 2 years for this and I am ever so slightly excited. Will wait to tell my 4 year old girl as she is desperate for a brother or sister and will tell the world!! ;)

Whoooooo hoooooooo congratulations, what fantastic news, so happy for you. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

How late were you when you got BFP and what symptoms did you have, I'm hoping you can give me hope.


----------



## ac2010

Feel rough today. Think AF might show up :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Gorgeouserin said:


> I finally plucked up the courage yesterday and got a BFP!! Due in April, so all my symptoms which I thought were my period coming were actually pregnancy. It has taken 2 years for this and I am ever so slightly excited. Will wait to tell my 4 year old girl as she is desperate for a brother or sister and will tell the world!! ;)

Congratulations! :)


----------



## chloe18.

Congratulations :D 

11 days late now :(


----------



## Flibberty87

10 days late now! 

Although someone said the other day that it sounded like I ovulated last Saturday. If that's the case then I've got only a tiny chance! And makes me only 9-10dpo


----------



## ac2010

Wishing you luck flibberty. I thought AF was coming but not so far.


----------



## Gorgeouserin

icklefish said:


> Gorgeouserin said:
> 
> 
> I finally plucked up the courage yesterday and got a BFP!! Due in April, so all my symptoms which I thought were my period coming were actually pregnancy. It has taken 2 years for this and I am ever so slightly excited. Will wait to tell my 4 year old girl as she is desperate for a brother or sister and will tell the world!! ;)
> 
> Whoooooo hoooooooo congratulations, what fantastic news, so happy for you. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> How late were you when you got BFP and what symptoms did you have, I'm hoping you can give me hope.Click to expand...


Hi, I actually did an OPK 1 day after AF due, positive, then I waited another 3 days for the actual test. Symptoms, I actually felt like my AF was going to start, tender breasts, spotting (which I now know was implantation, but thought I was about to bleed), headache, VERY noisy tummy, like bubbling? and very hot! Hope this helps, I remember searching everywhere for symptoms every month good luck xxx


----------



## icklefish

I've phoned my fertility clinic and I'm in tomorrow to have a hcg test. My nurse, who is fab btw, said it could be a squiffy cycle, I'm hoping not as the only time I had a cycle this long was when I was down reg'd in Dec/Jan 2012, I've not had any meds since Aug 2012 OR that it could have been a late implanter which is why none of the HPT's are showing a positive, I'm hoping for the latter.


----------



## Flibberty87

Everything crossed for you icklefish


----------



## northern_me

Negative test for me this morning :-( 4 full days late


----------



## northern_me

Congrats on your BFP! 

And good luck at the clinic.


----------



## comet1234

Congratulations on your bfp!! 

Sddnlybbycrzy: sorry your af came but you'll have me and salu_34 to tww with 

Good luck the rest of you.. now we have one bfp hopefully the rest will follow x


----------



## StrongerDust

I'm now 8 days late. Still no period symptoms. Though I had a stitch like feeling in my tummy late evening last night. Then about 3am I had a achey pain all in my right side. Does this sound good? I'm still holding off testing.


----------



## StrongerDust

Congrats to those who got their BFP.


----------



## fxforbabyb

Congrats on the BFP!!! 

Boo to the witch showing up :(


I have a little bit of spotting happening, so think I will be out soon


----------



## ac2010

I really thought AF was showing today as had cramps in my stomach. She's still not showed up yet though. I feel sick today still maybe it's a sign.


----------



## jessy_jaysus

Still no AF for me either... CD36 today, going by my longest cycle which is 33 days I'm officially 3 days late.

Congrats on the BFP... and to those of you that AF arrived lots of :dust: for your next cycle.

I have no idea what my next move is... I really don't want to test again just to see a BFN :(... I think we all deserve a medal at this stage lol


----------



## northern_me

Ac- I had really bad cramps last night too and no AF!


----------



## ac2010

I had them when I woke up this morning. Was sure it was coming! Must have been wrong. Maybe tomorrow :( ill test again soon with a FRER I think.


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

:dust:Thanks ladies, glad to see most of you are still in the game. :dust: to all of you! I hope the rest of you get your BFP out of this retched wait!


----------



## SddnlyBbyCrzy

ac2010 said:


> I really thought AF was showing today as had cramps in my stomach. She's still not showed up yet though. I feel sick today still maybe it's a sign.

Sounds promising! Hang in there!!


----------



## Babym

Im out, Congrats to all those who got :bfp: and lots of luck to those who are all still waiting, i hope you all get the good news you are wanting. And to those who are out with me, lots and lots of luck for the next cycle! 

x


----------



## Phyrea

Still waiting on AF. Took a test yesterday and it had the faintest..faintest line! So faint I couldn't even tell if it had colour. I could barely see it! I inverted the picture and I can see something but I'm so not sure...

What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0059.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 38


----------



## northern_me

I do see a little something there! Very faint


----------



## northern_me

I'm half ready to flip out every second of the day. I don't usually get really angry during PMS (normally I get weepy if anything) but I have been so absolutely mad over everything the last two days for no reason whatsoever. I'm hoping this means something.


----------



## ac2010

I see a line! Here's hoping :)


----------



## Starmie

IF I ovulated perfectly on time then I should have been due on 6 days ago. I've tested a few times but I keep getting negatives so I have no idea if I've even ovulated because a positive would have shown by now wouldn't it? It's hard to know if my periods are regular because of my weight and in the past I've been irregular. I just want a bloody positive and not all of this waiting and getting frustrated. I either want a period or a positive, then at least I'd know either way and could just focus on next month. Best of luck to everyone else anyway. Feeling a bit fed up currently. :(


----------



## jessy_jaysus

Phyrea said:


> Still waiting on AF. Took a test yesterday and it had the faintest..faintest line! So faint I couldn't even tell if it had colour. I could barely see it! I inverted the picture and I can see something but I'm so not sure...
> 
> What do you guys think?

There is definitely something there Phyrea, it's faint but I see it. When was AF due?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Flibberty! Howd the interview go?

I havent tested yet today.. back at work so Im very distracted thank God!
I have no tests left anyway, but due 40 in the post from ebay any day now!

Still have no AF symptoms either.... God I wish I knew one way or the other!!!

xxx


----------



## StrongerDust

I keep getting achey pain on my right side... almost like a pinch/stitch. Does that sound good? I've decided not to test yet though. I tested when I was four days late and BFN. So I'm waiting quite a bit, cause I really don't want to see a BFN. I'm now 8 1/2 days late. Never been this late. I was talking to my sister as well and she got about 3 negatives in the early stages of pregnancy and because of those falss negatives, she didn't find out she was pregnant until she was five months gone.


----------



## Flibberty87

I have one job in one metaphorical bag! 

And still no AF.

Today is a good day!


----------



## StrongerDust

How's everyone else holding up?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

in the metawhatnow?


----------



## jessy_jaysus

This is my week of work... I sure picked the right week to take off lol

I can only stay away from the laptop 30 minutes before I'm back on it again and googling :).

Yesterday and today I have been very emotional, today I feel slightly queasy and lots going on in my belly, twinges and pulling etc. I've had increased appetite over a week now too. Lots of great signs but still getting BFN's... Sooooooo irritating!! :growlmad:


----------



## Flibberty87

Sofaqueen77 said:


> in the metawhatnow?

Job.. In the bag.. not a literal bag.. a metaphorical one!

Basically

I GOT IT!


----------



## Pixxie

Add me to the madness! 2 days late and :bfn: yesterday :(


----------



## roni_75

Phyrea said:


> Still waiting on AF. Took a test yesterday and it had the faintest..faintest line! So faint I couldn't even tell if it had colour. I could barely see it! I inverted the picture and I can see something but I'm so not sure...
> 
> What do you guys think?

I see a line. Test again in 24hrs and you should know for sure as the hormone doubles every 24hrs (Doctors say anyway). :happydance:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Flibberty87 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> in the metawhatnow?
> 
> Job.. In the bag.. not a literal bag.. a metaphorical one!
> 
> Basically
> 
> I GOT IT!Click to expand...

Teehee... I get it! U GOT IT!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## roni_75

:cry: So, I'm out! The :witch: showed up not one hour ago, on the 5th day late! I've never been late, except for pregnancy. Seeing the doc later. 



Here's some Baby Dust for the rest of you!!! This thread has saved my sanity the past few days!! 
:dust:


----------



## jessy_jaysus

roni_75 said:


> :cry: So, I'm out! The :witch: showed up not one hour ago, on the 5th day late! I've never been late, except for pregnancy. Seeing the doc later.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some Baby Dust for the rest of you!!! This thread has saved my sanity the past few days!!
> :dust:

Sorry to hear about AF roni... FX'd for your next cycle :dust:


----------



## ac2010

Sorry to hear that Roni :( maybe next time :) No AF for me still.


----------



## StrongerDust

roni_75 said:


> :cry: So, I'm out! The :witch: showed up not one hour ago, on the 5th day late! I've never been late, except for pregnancy. Seeing the doc later.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some Baby Dust for the rest of you!!! This thread has saved my sanity the past few days!!
> :dust:

Oh sorry to hear that Hun :(( xx


----------



## Wannabemama1

Still in limbo. About 5 or 6 days late and keep thinking AF is going to show but nothing! No new symptoms aside from a lot of random indigestion and burping (not sure that is even a real symptom). Plan to test Thursday with FMU!


----------



## icklefish

StrongerDust said:


> I keep getting achey pain on my right side... almost like a pinch/stitch. Does that sound good? I've decided not to test yet though. I tested when I was four days late and BFN. So I'm waiting quite a bit, cause I really don't want to see a BFN. I'm now 8 1/2 days late. Never been this late. I was talking to my sister as well and she got about 3 negatives in the early stages of pregnancy and because of those falss negatives, she didn't find out she was pregnant until she was five months gone.

As my nurse said this morning to me, it could be a late implanter so would not be picked up on a HPT. Fingers x'd for you xx


----------



## Flibberty87

Wannabemama1 said:


> Still in limbo. About 5 or 6 days late and keep thinking AF is going to show but nothing! No new symptoms aside from a lot of random indigestion and burping (not sure that is even a real symptom). Plan to test Thursday with FMU!

That was the only symptom my friend has was burping! Another nurse kept telling her she was pg but she wouldn't believe her as she wasn't even late. Did a test to humor her and boom. Bfp.

If it gives you any hope, last time I got pregnant I had mega cramps for a full week before af was due!


----------



## Wannabemama1

I haven't had any cramping since CD 24 and 25. Then very light spotting CD 25 and 26. Since then I've had off and on low back pain, random pains and flutters in my belly, and now the burping. BFN at drs office CD 26 and at home with dollar store test CD 28 (the day AF was due).


----------



## Flibberty87

Wannabemama1 said:


> I haven't had any cramping since CD 24 and 25. Then very light spotting CD 25 and 26. Since then I've had off and on low back pain, random pains and flutters in my belly, and now the burping. BFN at drs office CD 26 and at home with dollar store test CD 28 (the day AF was due).

Sounds like you could have had a late implanter possibly.. Cramping then spotting the next day.. Could have been IB. Or you may have ovulated late and implanted then. 

What colour was the spotting?


----------



## Wannabemama1

Flibberty87 said:


> Wannabemama1 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't had any cramping since CD 24 and 25. Then very light spotting CD 25 and 26. Since then I've had off and on low back pain, random pains and flutters in my belly, and now the burping. BFN at drs office CD 26 and at home with dollar store test CD 28 (the day AF was due).
> 
> Sounds like you could have had a late implanter possibly.. Cramping then spotting the next day.. Could have been IB. Or you may have ovulated late and implanted then.
> 
> What colour was the spotting?Click to expand...

It was a pinkish brown with a lot of CM mixed in


----------



## Flibberty87

Definitely sounds like it could have been IB!!

What DPO are you now?


----------



## icklefish

Flibberty87 said:


> I have one job in one metaphorical bag!
> 
> And still no AF.
> 
> Today is a good day!

Hey, congrats in the job xx


----------



## Wannabemama1

Of I O'ed according to when the calendar said I was supposed to then I am 18 DPO now.


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi ladies

Sorry to hear there have been more bfns :hugs:

Congrats Flibberty on the new job! :happydance:

More of the same from me today bfn, high cervix, no sign of af and cramping. Keep running to toilet thinking af has reared her ugly head and it's just cm. a few other things today bbs more painful and even bigger (sign of af probably) and really nauseous today, that's now day 2 of feeling sick. Back at work on mon so hope af comes by then so I can start to feel better!! 

Good luck everyone! X


----------



## icklefish

roni_75 said:


> :cry: So, I'm out! The :witch: showed up not one hour ago, on the 5th day late! I've never been late, except for pregnancy. Seeing the doc later.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some Baby Dust for the rest of you!!! This thread has saved my sanity the past few days!!
> :dust:

Awww so sorry Roni. I'll keep my fingers x'd for you on your next cycle.


----------



## northern_me

Sorry Roni :(

I had a slight bit of brown spotting earlier (almost so little I didn't notice) so I stuck a tampon in thinking AF was showing up. Checked again later and there was barely anything there. Just a little tiny tiny bit. I'm just hoping she stays away :(

Is it too late to have something like that and it not be AF?


----------



## icklefish

I've been peeing for Britain today, approx every 45-60 mins, I wouldn't mind if I'd drank loads but I haven't, maybe my jeans are too tight and pressing on my bladder? I have been getting lower back ache too and a weird sensation in my belly, I also have a heightened libido (not gonna let the DH know about that one though, Hahahahahaha)

How everyone else? Sorry didn't mean to turn the post into symptom watch!


----------



## Flibberty87

Thanks for the 'grats guys :)

Wannbemamma1 - if you didn't use OPKs or charting etc and you're going off only an app, then I would say there is every possibility you ovulated late. 

:dust: and fingles crossed!!!!


----------



## ac2010

icklefish said:


> I've been peeing for Britain today, approx every 45-60 mins, I wouldn't mind if I'd drank loads but I haven't, maybe my jeans are too tight and pressing on my bladder? I have been getting lower back ache too and a weird sensation in my belly, I also have a heightened libido (not gonna let the DH know about that one though, Hahahahahaha)
> 
> How everyone else? Sorry didn't mean to turn the post into symptom watch!

I've been sick for the past 2 days too. Got a weird feeling in my belly too :) I've also got one sore bb lol. No AF so far for me.


----------



## Phyrea

jessy_jaysus said:


> There is definitely something there Phyrea, it's faint but I see it. When was AF due?

It's 2-3 days late at the moment. About 15dpo I think... I did another brand of test today which came up a rather conclusive BFN! - Totally bummed out now after a tiny bit of hope there now yesterday. Having said that, AF has still not arrived!

To those of you for which AF has arrived, sending mucho baby dust for August :) And the others still in limbo.. lets be mental together :D xxx


----------



## jessy_jaysus

Phyrea said:


> jessy_jaysus said:
> 
> 
> There is definitely something there Phyrea, it's faint but I see it. When was AF due?
> 
> It's 2-3 days late at the moment. About 15dpo I think... I did another brand of test today which came up a rather conclusive BFN! - Totally bummed out now after a tiny bit of hope there now yesterday. Having said that, AF has still not arrived!
> 
> To those of you for which AF has arrived, sending mucho baby dust for August :) And the others still in limbo.. lets be mental together :D xxxClick to expand...

I really hope the test you did today was wrong... and you know what they say, you're not out until AF has arrived ;)


----------



## icklefish

ac2010 said:


> icklefish said:
> 
> 
> I've been peeing for Britain today, approx every 45-60 mins, I wouldn't mind if I'd drank loads but I haven't, maybe my jeans are too tight and pressing on my bladder? I have been getting lower back ache too and a weird sensation in my belly, I also have a heightened libido (not gonna let the DH know about that one though, Hahahahahaha)
> 
> How everyone else? Sorry didn't mean to turn the post into symptom watch!
> 
> I've been sick for the past 2 days too. Got a weird feeling in my belly too :) I've also got one sore bb lol. No AF so far for me.Click to expand...

Oooh which one, left or right? Not that it makes a difference, just curious. I've had a funny taste in my mouth all day, eughhhh.


----------



## roni_75

northern_me said:


> Sorry Roni :(
> 
> I had a slight bit of brown spotting earlier (almost so little I didn't notice) so I stuck a tampon in thinking AF was showing up. Checked again later and there was barely anything there. Just a little tiny tiny bit. I'm just hoping she stays away :(
> 
> Is it too late to have something like that and it not be AF?

It could be a late implant. Menstruation is supposed to show up b/c of Ovulation so if you ovulate, late, then you would implant late! ~hugs~ FX for you!!


----------



## ac2010

icklefish said:


> ac2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icklefish said:
> 
> 
> I've been peeing for Britain today, approx every 45-60 mins, I wouldn't mind if I'd drank loads but I haven't, maybe my jeans are too tight and pressing on my bladder? I have been getting lower back ache too and a weird sensation in my belly, I also have a heightened libido (not gonna let the DH know about that one though, Hahahahahaha)
> 
> How everyone else? Sorry didn't mean to turn the post into symptom watch!
> 
> I've been sick for the past 2 days too. Got a weird feeling in my belly too :) I've also got one sore bb lol. No AF so far for me.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh which one, left or right? Not that it makes a difference, just curious. I've had a funny taste in my mouth all day, eughhhh.Click to expand...

Right one lol. No funny taste in my mouth but pizza smell makes me feel sick! Maybe it's a sign.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh I feel like I might be getting thrush :(


----------



## jessy_jaysus

I have really dull cramping now... AF is definitely on the way :(


----------



## icklefish

ac2010 said:


> icklefish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ac2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icklefish said:
> 
> 
> I've been peeing for Britain today, approx every 45-60 mins, I wouldn't mind if I'd drank loads but I haven't, maybe my jeans are too tight and pressing on my bladder? I have been getting lower back ache too and a weird sensation in my belly, I also have a heightened libido (not gonna let the DH know about that one though, Hahahahahaha)
> 
> How everyone else? Sorry didn't mean to turn the post into symptom watch!
> 
> I've been sick for the past 2 days too. Got a weird feeling in my belly too :) I've also got one sore bb lol. No AF so far for me.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh which one, left or right? Not that it makes a difference, just curious. I've had a funny taste in my mouth all day, eughhhh.Click to expand...
> 
> Right one lol. No funny taste in my mouth but pizza smell makes me feel sick! Maybe it's a sign.Click to expand...

Hahahaha yeah, a sign that we are all crazy.:fool:


----------



## ac2010

Just had a sniff at the OHs dinner and about poked! Peeing a lot and also got cramping on my left side. Also a bit gassy (sorry TMI) maybe it's AF...maybe it's a baby who knows!


----------



## ac2010

icklefish said:


> ac2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icklefish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ac2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icklefish said:
> 
> 
> I've been peeing for Britain today, approx every 45-60 mins, I wouldn't mind if I'd drank loads but I haven't, maybe my jeans are too tight and pressing on my bladder? I have been getting lower back ache too and a weird sensation in my belly, I also have a heightened libido (not gonna let the DH know about that one though, Hahahahahaha)
> 
> How everyone else? Sorry didn't mean to turn the post into symptom watch!
> 
> I've been sick for the past 2 days too. Got a weird feeling in my belly too :) I've also got one sore bb lol. No AF so far for me.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh which one, left or right? Not that it makes a difference, just curious. I've had a funny taste in my mouth all day, eughhhh.Click to expand...
> 
> Right one lol. No funny taste in my mouth but pizza smell makes me feel sick! Maybe it's a sign.Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahaha yeah, a sign that we are all crazy.:fool:Click to expand...

Haha!! I agree I'm going symptom mad now!


----------



## StrongerDust

brunettebimbo said:


> Eurgh I feel like I might be getting thrush :(

Awh that's horrible!
My sister had thrush for ages and the doctor didn't know why it hadn't gone away after treatment - turns out she was pregnant!


----------



## StrongerDust

I'm got an abnormal amount of spots on my chin. I never normally get THIS many before my period. :/ good sign?


----------



## ac2010

I too have heard of people getting thrush and turned out to be preg.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ooo fingers crossed!


----------



## ac2010

Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## icklefish

fingers x'd


----------



## Flibberty87

I think tonight I shall say my prayers for the first time in a while and ask the great lord to grant us peace from this madness. 

Although I'm quite happy stuck in this madness with you lot, you make me feel like I'm at least a tiny bit still sane!

We've already had one BFP, we need more!!


----------



## StrongerDust

I've changed the first post of the thread ladies, check it out.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Well everyone, 
How you guys doing this evening?
I got my batch of tests from eBay ...... And obviously couldnt resist, BFN :-(

I pee'd just before I left work and tested around an hour later, but I know regardless of how concentrated my pee is, it's probably still gonna be bfn...


----------



## ac2010

I'm gonna test again on Friday if AF doesn't show. It's gonna be a long wait!


----------



## StrongerDust

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Well everyone,
> How you guys doing this evening?
> I got my batch of tests from eBay ...... And obviously couldnt resist, BFN :-(
> 
> I pee'd just before I left work and tested around an hour later, but I know regardless of how concentrated my pee is, it's probably still gonna be bfn...

How late are you hun?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey, 
17 dpo today...


----------



## brunettebimbo

StrongerDust said:


> I've changed the first post of the thread ladies, check it out.

Looks good :)

You need a good thread title now too! 

AFM - I am going to retest on Sunday if still no AF. I will then be 14 days late.


----------



## Flibberty87

I don't know when I will test again. I'm running out of ICs :( I have loads of OPKs though I may just pee on them until I get some pennies for tests


----------



## StrongerDust

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hey,
> 17 dpo today...

Argh, DPO makes me confused! Sorry.
How late for your period are you?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Sorry chick 
AF was due last Saturday at the latest! xx


----------



## icklefish

We have to have some bfp's soon!

Huge AF like symptoms for me tonight, well all day tbh! Can't wait to get my hcg test tomorrow, finally I will know once and for all.

How's everyone feeling tonight?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Love the new thread title!


----------



## ac2010

I'm feeling less sick which I hope is ok. Bit crampy on my left hand side. Needing to pee a lot lol. Just wish it would hurry up and tell me.


----------



## Flibberty87

Love the new name! 

I'm so tired I'm considering going to bed already and it's only 8:35 :(

And I'm still getting cramps and pinchy/pully pains near my left hip.

I really hope we are all pregnant and just have shy beans


----------



## icklefish

Like the new title too! 

Is there anyway to copy and on to one post who we have how many dpo or late we are and how many bfn's we had at what stage? 

Icklefish cd35 7 days late bfn cd32 bfn cd34 bfn cd35


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Good idea... Although the details will change everyday...

Sofaqueen, cd37, 3 days late.... Daily BFNs!


----------



## sunshine88

Sunshine88 cd 36, 18dpo, 5 days late for af, 5 bfns so far


----------



## icklefish

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Good idea... Although the details will change everyday...
> 
> Sofaqueen, cd37, 3 days late.... Daily BFNs!

:dohh: sometimes I'm a bit like a lava lamp, interesting to look at but not very bright


----------



## Phyrea

I'm loving this thread, what a great little support group we have going on!

Phyrea, cd36, 16dpo and 3 days late.. One super faint bfp, and a more recent bfn.. :(


----------



## Flibberty87

Maybe Strongerdust can have all of this on the first post and update it each day orrrrrr make everyone a ticker that will update itself each day!

Flibberty, CD52, 24dpo, 10 days late!


----------



## Lawmonkey

Great idea, finding it hard to keep track of who is where lol! 
Lawmonkey CD41, 6 days late, multiple bfns!


----------



## Flibberty87

https://lt3f.lilypie.com/UB9jp1.png

I don't know if that will show up but something like that for each of us on the first post would make it a lot easier to keep track


----------



## Amber4

6 days late and no period. Feel run down today. Don't know if that's because AF is gonna show up. Just have a headache and really miserable with everyone. Testing in the morning x


----------



## icklefish

Icklefish cd35 7 days late bfn cd32 bfn cd34 bfn cd35

Sofaqueen, cd37, 3 days late.... Daily BFNs!

Sunshine88 cd 36, 18dpo, 5 days late for af, 5 bfns so far

Phyrea, cd36, 16dpo and 3 days late.. One super faint bfp, and a more recent bfn.. 

Flibberty, CD52, 24dpo, 10 days late!

Lawmonkey CD41, 6 days late, multiple bfns!

I think I've got everyone who posted so far

xx


----------



## northern_me

Northern_me - CD 33, 5 days late, 3 BFN


----------



## brunettebimbo

CD41, 9 days late, multiple BFN


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think tickers for the first page is good! They will automatically update then!


----------



## icklefish

Icklefish cd35 7 days late bfn cd32 bfn cd34 bfn cd35

Sofaqueen, cd37, 3 days late.... Daily BFNs!

Sunshine88 cd 36, 18dpo, 5 days late for af, 5 bfns so far

Phyrea, cd36, 16dpo and 3 days late.. One super faint bfp, and a more recent bfn.. 

Flibberty, CD52, 24dpo, 10 days late!

Lawmonkey CD41, 6 days late, multiple bfns!

Northern_me - CD 33, 5 days late, 3 BFN

brunettebimbo CD41, 9 days late, multiple BFN


Ta da! I wouldn't have a clue what to do with or even what a ticker is, can someone else do the ticker?


----------



## Flibberty87

https://lt3f.lilypie.com/UB9jp1.png

Like this!

I just realised I have the second post in this thread, I could always chuck all the tickers on there?


----------



## icklefish

Flibberty87 said:


> https://lt3f.lilypie.com/UB9jp1.png
> 
> Like this!
> 
> I just realised I have the second post in this thread, I could always chuck all the tickers on there?

Good with me.

I have this awful feeling I'm going to get a neg hcg tomorrow


----------



## icklefish

Flibberty87 said:


> https://lt3f.lilypie.com/UB9jp1.png
> 
> Like this!
> 
> I just realised I have the second post in this thread, I could always chuck all the tickers on there?

Oooooohhhhhh very pretty


----------



## brunettebimbo

Please can you do mine Flibberty. I'm on my phone!


----------



## Lawmonkey

Flibberty my post is under urs so I could do some 2 if it helps?


----------



## StrongerDust

Hey y'all. I'd be happy to updated the first post of all of us. Can everybody fill in the questions below so I can edit the first post of the thread. 

Username:
DPO:
Average Cycle Length: 
Amount of BFN's:
Days Late for Period:

I will then update (add another day on for missed period each day unless you post to say you got AF or BFP and also update of you tell me you've got another BFN.)

Y'all happy with that?


----------



## icklefish

Please can you do mine too Flibberty? xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That may be a massive job!!


----------



## ac2010

I'm guessing I'm about 4-5 days late. 1 BFN so far.


----------



## Flibberty87

I'm working on it ladies, it may take a while!

I can only put in one bit of info so I'm going for the days since AF was due


----------



## ac2010

If you don't mind can you do one for me flibberty?


----------



## icklefish

StrongerDust said:


> Hey y'all. I'd be happy to updated the first post of all of us. Can everybody fill in the questions below so I can edit the first post of the thread.
> 
> Username:
> DPO:
> Average Cycle Length:
> Amount of BFN's:
> Days Late for Period:
> 
> I will then update (add another day on for missed period each day unless you post to say you got AF or BFP and also update of you tell me you've got another BFN.)
> 
> Y'all happy with that?

Thanks strongerdust

Username: icklefish
DPO: 21dpo
Average Cycle Length: 25 
Amount of BFN's: 3 and a half 
Days Late for Period: 7 or 9 days (7 for 28 day or 9 for 25)

xx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Username: Sofaqueen77
DPO:17
Average Cycle Length: 32 days
Amount of BFN's: countless 
Days Late for Period: 3


Xxxx


----------



## ac2010

Username: ac2010
DPO: no idea any help please?
Average Cycle Length: 30 days
Amount Of BFN: 1
Dates Past Period: 4-5 days


----------



## icklefish

ac2010 said:


> Username: ac2010
> DPO: no idea any help please?
> Average Cycle Length: 30 days
> Amount Of BFN: 1
> Dates Past Period: 4-5 days

If you have a 14 day luteal phase then you may have ov'd on cd16 (but please don't hold me to that) everyone is different xx


----------



## sunshine88

Thank you!
Username: Sunshine88
DPO: 18
Average Cycle Length: 30
Amount of BFN's: 5
Days Late for Period: 5


----------



## Flibberty87

I've done all the tickers I can currently do lol


----------



## Flibberty87

Username: Flibberty87
DPO:24
Average Cycle Length: HA! 
Amount of BFN's: Too many to count!
Days Late for Period: 10


----------



## icklefish

Flibberty87 said:


> https://lt3f.lilypie.com/UB9jp1.png
> 
> https://lt3f.lilypie.com/drKDp1.png
> 
> https://lt3f.lilypie.com/0Ek5p1.png
> 
> https://lt3f.lilypie.com/6xjqp1.png
> 
> https://lt3f.lilypie.com/Kr34p1.png
> 
> https://lt3f.lilypie.com/LLy9p1.png
> 
> https://lt3f.lilypie.com/VsPTp1.png
> 
> https://lt3f.lilypie.com/ISvhp1.png​


They're brilliant, thanks Flibberty xx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

U are a STAR Flibberty!!!!


----------



## Flibberty87

They were the only people who had posted their details.

I'm going to watch a film now and relax after my busy day. See y'all tomorrow :)

OH is already asleep. Taking up alllll of the kingsize bed.

Goddamit.


----------



## ac2010

I'm watching Juno lol.


----------



## Phyrea

Awesome job Flibberty! Thanks very much for putting that up there :) There's no need to update the first post and cause more work for you StrongerDust but I'll fill in my details anyway! 

Username: Phyrea
DPO: 16
Average Cycle Length: 32
Amount of BFN's: 1 & 1/2 (lol)
Days Late for Period: 3

Tomorrow is another day, so we shall all have to update how we are getting on :) xx


----------



## StrongerDust

No it's fine. Keeps me distracted.


----------



## StrongerDust

I keep feeling sick. But I can't tell if its from anxiety.


----------



## Lawmonkey

Strongerdust that's what I'm wondering if thinking too much about all this has made me nauseous! I just want something to give now, preferably a bfp but if not af. At least if af comes this feeling will go away or if I get a bfp I will be happy because I know why it's happening! God we really will drive ourselves nuts with all this! 

Username: lawmonkey
DPO: ?
Average Cycle Length: 35
Amount of BFN's: god knows lol! About 8! 
Days Late for Period: 7 
I've been miss counting I think, LMP was 27th of June gonna need to check my numbers lol!


----------



## alex_coocoo

Hey guys seen this thread by accident but love all the comments. I'm only a day late :( but still have hope. I'm currently 14 dpo and still getting bfn but have all the symptoms as I write this I am feeling nauseous :( lots of luck to everyone


----------



## brunettebimbo

Username: Brunettebimbo
DPO:no idea!
Average Cycle Length: 28-32 Days
Amount of BFN's: Too many to count!
Days Late for Period: 10


----------



## Nini Lopez

Hello all!!! I am coming to you all waiting :( Not sure if I am or not. I had an early mc last month and we started again right away. I am not sure how to even count the days. Do I begin on the day I had the mc. It was like a period and lasted my normal 7 days. Either way, if I go by that day I should've started on 8/4 and nothing yet. I have been cramping and have a bloated hard stomach for a few days. Today, tmi sorry, I wiped and there was pink blood. I went back and the blood was darker but only when I wipe. This went on throughout the day but AF didn't come. I haven't spotted for the last 3 hours. I don't want to get my hopes up :(


----------



## icklefish

Hello new ladies and welcome.

Nini, sorry to hear about your early mc, unfortunately I am not able to help with your questions.

Hi Alex, a day late is still a day late! Fingers x'd for you.

Update from the waiting room at the ACU, just had my blood taken for hcg testing, results back this afternoon.

I have AF like cramps this morning and had another BFN on a clearblue. I hate this waiting game.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck icklefish!


----------



## Flibberty87

Good morning all and welcome newbies :)

Nini - You count from the first day of the MC as CD1. At least that's what my doctor said to me, day of D&C is DC1. But saying that, because of the MC, your cycles may be messed up so it can take up to around 6 weeks to get a period after a loss. Hopefully not for you as your symptoms sound quite promising!

Icklefish - I hope you don't have to wait there all day for the results?! Figers and toeas and everything crossable crossed that it's excellent news!

How's everyone else doing?

AFM - I was so close to testing this morning, I even peed in the pot. Then I poured it down the loo. I don't know why? Maybe I'm finally learning some willpower! Or maybe I just didn't want to see another BFN :(

Testing day is Saturday if the witch hasn't came. I'm having cramps still. Not painful, just really really irritating me!


----------



## chloe18.

Hi ladies still no AF :( 12 days late now! Will try and hold off from testing till Saturday xx


----------



## Mrs_Wright

Don't know if I count as don't know when AF is due.. Had nexplanon implant out 4 weeks 1 day ago.. 2 BFN's so far :( just want to know what's going on with my body! :flower:


----------



## ac2010

Couldn't resist testing today...BFN :( no AF though so gonna wait until the weekend and get some FRERs.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Morning all!!:flower:

No news from me! Tested this morning...bfn!

Hope everyone is doing ok? 

xxxxx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Morning ladies 
Same old here, ho af and another bfn. Bbs have been getting worse and are really sore today so sure af will be along shortly. 
We really need another bfp on here to give us all hope! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
We need lots of it! X


----------



## binxyboo

well - I'm out.

7 days late and the Witch got me this morning. 
I had a little cry in the bathroom.


----------



## Flibberty87

aww binxy I'm sorry :(

:dust: for next cycle!


----------



## chloe18.

So sorry binxy :( xx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Really sorry Binxy :hugs:


----------



## Amber4

:( xx
BFN this morning for me x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry binxy :(


----------



## Pixxie

AF was due for me on Sunday morning, which now makes me 4 days late... Had :bfn: on Monday evening. 

Bbs are very sore and swollen, nipples painful purplish and veiny, cervix still high, firm and closed and now I feel like I'm going to spew up my breakfast :sick: also been unusually tired past few days.


----------



## Phyrea

Binxy I'm so sorry for you! Totally have been there with the little cries in the bathroom :( Lots of baby dust for the next round!

I'm still waiting... Like you flibberty I came so close to testing this morning! But decided not to, the bfn was yesterday so I'm going to wait until Fri or Sat.. Looks like a few of us are waiting until Saturday!

Willpower...! Let's hope the witch stays away, although I have a feeling I'll be out soon. I really just feel like I'm already on my period if that makes sense. My whole abdomen just feels YUCK! *fingers crossed*

Come on ladies! BFPs!!! xxx


----------



## icklefish

So sorry Binxy xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I best be pregnant otherwise I've really let myself go. My clothes feel tight. I've been greedy recently. Back to weigh in tonight! Definitely in for a gain! :(


----------



## ac2010

brunettebimbo said:


> I best be pregnant otherwise I've really let myself go. My clothes feel tight. I've been greedy recently. Back to weigh in tonight! Definitely in for a gain! :(

Same here but not greedy as I feel sick all the time.


----------



## northern_me

I'm out. Af showed up after a fight with OH over the whole thingw.


----------



## ac2010

Ah no northern! Wishing you luck for next time.


----------



## Phyrea

northern_me said:


> I'm out. Af showed up after a fight with OH over the whole thingw.

Ah I'm so sorry for you :( Fighting only makes it worse for you I'm sure!!

*hugs* :hugs:


----------



## icklefish

So sorry northern_me, lots of luck for the next cycle.

I'm out, clinic have just called and the results have come back negative.

They've told me to give it another week and if still no AF then they'll give me something to bring it on.

I have decided that Mother Nature is an evil witch!


----------



## Flibberty87

Ladies, today is not a good day! Sorry to you all :(

I just checked my Tesco vouchers and had £23 to spend. So I went to Tesco.

Can anybody guess what I bought with my free money?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

You bought..........................................tests!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lawmonkey

So sorry to everyone that's had a bad day, keep positiv and will keep u in my thoughts and prayers for next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Flibberty87

You know it!

I have even treated myself to some FRERs last one in thle shop, obviously they were meant for me!

I would never pay £10 for something to pee on normally. But as it was free money, I thought why the devil not?!

Also grabbed a pack of their own ones and some food for tea.

And I spent a whole 70 pence. 

And still have £2.50 voucher to spend.

That's my kind of shopping!


----------



## ac2010

Free tests I wish! I bought some FRERs today gonna test at the weekend. I'm craving bacon so I'm off to the shops lol. Tingles in my belly today and feel sick but not been sick today.


----------



## Flibberty87

I could murder some dumplings. 

Last pregnancy before I even thought I could be pregnant I woke up at 2am with a taste of peaches and cream flavoured sweeties in my mouth, then the next day at 9:30 I was almost crying because I wanted dumplings so bad (hormonal much?!)


----------



## Nini Lopez

Flibberty87 said:


> Good morning all and welcome newbies :)
> 
> Nini - You count from the first day of the MC as CD1. At least that's what my doctor said to me, day of D&C is DC1. But saying that, because of the MC, your cycles may be messed up so it can take up to around 6 weeks to get a period after a loss. Hopefully not for you as your symptoms sound quite promising

Thank you Flibberty that helps a lot!

I keep thinking AC is coming because of the cramps, but nothing. Last night was hard and I couldn't sleep because of the lower back pain. This morning they are still there but not aa bad. Just wish she would show her ugly face already :l or give me some good news.


----------



## Nini Lopez

I meant AF stupid auto correct lol


----------



## Flibberty87

Cramping in pregnancy is very much normal :)


----------



## northern_me

Good luck with all the free tests!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey Flib, when are you going to test?
I dont think Id have the resolve with hold off until the weekend if I had a FRER within reach! 

I got 40 ICs in the post yesterday.... I now have 37


----------



## Flibberty87

Ha I'm keeping it until the weekend! I may cave in the morning and use an IC but them FRERs are being kept until I'm 2 weeks late! 

That's going to be the deciding factor on me taking meds to bring the witch on. If i get a negative on the FRER then I know I'm not pregnant and will take pills.

I'm dying for a brew, get the kettle on!


----------



## StrongerDust

Ah, I messed up the first post so I deleted the info. Sorry. Im keep getting stressy with myself, probably all this waiting! I'm 9 days late today. Haven't tested since I was 4 days late (5 days ago). I'm still too scared to and waiting for the delivery of FRER.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Lads,
I have to say that this thread is a lifesaver! 
Every time Im feeling down I check it, and usually someone has posted, be it a happy or sad post, I just kinda feel like we have a little support group going on!

xxxxxx


----------



## Flibberty87

That we do ms queen, that we do :)

I've loved coming and checking up on you all :)

And of course remembering I'm not the only mental one ;)


----------



## Flibberty87

I hope when (inevitably) this cycle ends, one way or another, you all keep talking to me! I'll feel very sad if you all sod off as soon as it's finished


----------



## ac2010

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one in this situation. No AF as of yet still.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Flibberty I never got a BFP on a FRER and I was pregnant!


----------



## ac2010

When did you find out you were pregnant brunettebimbo?


----------



## Flibberty87

Madness! I'm still saving them until I'm later just because they're so expensive!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Im afraid ur stuck with me guys!!!


----------



## icklefish

I'm still here albeit sat on the loo having a wee, which was disturbed by the person in the cubicle next to me (who clearly didn't know I was in there) loudly farting, oh I had to stifle my laughter


----------



## Flibberty87

Haaa thanks for the chuckle! I literally laughed out loud ha


----------



## Sofaqueen77

icklefish said:


> I'm still here albeit sat on the loo having a wee, which was disturbed by the person in the cubicle next to me (who clearly didn't know I was in there) loudly farting, oh I had to stifle my laughter

You should have clapped!!! Any maybe gavea little "WooHoo"


----------



## ac2010

icklefish said:


> I'm still here albeit sat on the loo having a wee, which was disturbed by the person in the cubicle next to me (who clearly didn't know I was in there) loudly farting, oh I had to stifle my laughter

Haha just spat out my tea lol


----------



## Flibberty87

These FRERs are staring at me...


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Flibberty87 said:


> These FRERs are staring at me...

How many have you? Would an IC satisfy you? :wacko:


----------



## Flibberty87

I only have 2. I think my ICs are dodgy. I peed on one anyway just to tide me over hah afternoon pee after multiple drinks today, of course it was a BFN


----------



## ac2010

My FRERs are staring at me too but I will wait until sat or sun.


----------



## brunettebimbo

ac2010 said:


> When did you find out you were pregnant brunettebimbo?

With my son. I didn't find out until 11 days late. Was all BFN before then.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

brunettebimbo said:


> ac2010 said:
> 
> 
> When did you find out you were pregnant brunettebimbo?
> 
> With my son. I didn't find out until 11 days late. Was all BFN before then.Click to expand...

Hi Brunette...

Can I ask a really personal question... the month you got ur BFP at 11 days late... do u think u O'd late? Did you cover all possibilities with your BD timing?

Im wondering if I O'd late... cos of last months CP, or the Vits, or the Slipped Disk... I did have EWCM when I thought I was O'ing (i.e. around the right date for me), but then I had it again about a week later! We covered BDing for my suspected O, but didnt the second EWCM Days ?!?

I hope the above makes sense!! 

xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

We were NTNP so never tracked anything I'm afraid! I found out 17th February 2010 and was given the due date of 23rd October but had him 18th if that helps?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cramping today. Nice big blob of snot like EWCM that's really stretchy. Sore boobs and heartburn. Either AF is on her way or a BFP! Praying for the latter! 


O and I'm constipated!!


----------



## StrongerDust

I had a dream I got a BFP on a FRER last night. I've never used a FRER...


----------



## StrongerDust

And I found this on the net..

What can I learn about myself from dreaming about being pregnant? "Pregnancy dreams are often multi-layered and speak about something inside -- represented by the fetus -- that has not yet been acknowledged or presented to the world," Mead says.


----------



## ac2010

I too had a dream I got a positive test yesterday! Maybe it's a sign.


----------



## Flibberty87

I used to dream it all the tine. When I looked it up it said something about new ideas being born or some crap.

But when I was actually pregnant I dreamt one night that I had a boy and called him max.


----------



## Flibberty87

So this evening it has been pointed out to me that my boobies look huge. I'm hoping that's a good thing! 

Also my nipples have been realllly itchy all day and boobs hurt if I press them a little. 

I never get hurty boobies even with AF or pregnancy. Well no previous pregnancy anyway!

I'm turning into a crazy symptom spotter even though I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant now.

But we're not out until the witch dons her cape and gets on her broomstick!


----------



## sunshine88

Hey ladies
Sorry to the girls that got AF - wishing you good luck for next month. My ic's arrived in the post today so I'm not gonna drink anything hardly this evening and POAS a bit later on. Haven't tested in 4 days - so scared. Has anyone that was late got their bfp yet? X


----------



## Lawmonkey

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm going totally mental with all this!!! Bbs really painful and big, cramping has stopped now just a dull feeling that's almost not there at all! Nauseous all morning again till after lunchtime, this normally comes back later in the night it's horrible! I think lack of sleep is maybe a factor not getting off till after 3 at night even though I'm exhausted! 

Rant over!!hope u ladies aren't going too crazy :hugs: x


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is today - https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/null_zpsaec719aa.png


----------



## Flibberty87

Holy bejeezus brunette! Looking promising :)

Forgot to add I feel like I could burst into tears at any second. I very rarely cry.

Has anyone gone like properly mental yet?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I just nipped to Asda on way to fat club and bought some cheap tests. I can't hold out until Sunday :lol: Embarrassing thing is it beeped as I walked out!


----------



## Lawmonkey

Brunette where did u get that checklist is it an app?


----------



## Flibberty87

Its fertility friend mobile version :)

I haaaate buying tests instore, today in tesco I used self service but they were security tagged. Even the tescos own £3.80 ones. Which means that I had to get the lady over to take tags off.

They always look at me so disapprovingly. It's not like I'm a child!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Fertility Friend


----------



## StrongerDust

I've had a leg cramp today. I've never had a leg cramp.


----------



## Lawmonkey

StrongerDust said:


> I've had a leg cramp today. I've never had a leg cramp.

Imhad leg cramps a few nights ago, let's hope it's a good sign!


----------



## Flibberty87

Cramps in the legs/toes are EVIL! I got them a lot last pregnancy! Fingers crossed! 

Getting a lot of muscle spasms in my legs the last couple of days.

Stronger dust when are you testing again?


----------



## Phyrea

Hey Flibberty, I just wanted to say that now that I've found this forum and other equally mental ladies I won't be going anywhere.

As much as I really want a baby, if I get a BFP I will more than likely shit an actual brick of fear lol as it would be my first baby and my mother would react terribly (despite the fact that I am 29). 

Ladies, this limbo is shockingly annoying. Like most of you I just want a BFP or AF at this stage, so I can get out of this limbo!

However, symptoms-wise, my boobs have gotten massive, and my stomach directly underneath belly button has become rock hard, I had to get the hubby to confirm this as I thought I was losing my marbles. Nausea, Constant feeling like I have my period, bleedy gums, headaches and sleepiness.

Has anyone else experienced massive boobies without any pain??

Also, boots have FRER for Buy 1 Get 1 free.. so I'm saving those if AF doesn't arrive..

Best of luck ladies!! xxx


----------



## sunshine88

Hi Girls
I've had those muscle spasms in my legs whilst lying in bed at night - didnt know what they were! Also my stomach is constantly bloated and poking out like I can't suck it in any more and bbs are definitely more veiny than usual. That's my main symptoms at the mo x


----------



## Flibberty87

Anyone testing in the morning? We need some dirty great bfps!


----------



## StrongerDust

I'm a bit worried. I'm constantly wet 'down there' (clear water like CM?) sometimes after a BM ill have about a teaspoon of creamy white CM and that's all. Normally before my period I get a TON of creamy white discharge.... So does this mean something bad is going on? I'm 9 days late and haven't tested in five days.


----------



## Mrs_Wright

Didn't pop in for long! Think AF is about to come! 
I have not missed period pain! First period since before my son, so September 2011! Almost 2 years! :( 
Baby dust to all x


----------



## ac2010

StrongerDust said:


> I'm a bit worried. I'm constantly wet 'down there' (clear water like CM?) sometimes after a BM ill have about a teaspoon of creamy white CM and that's all. Normally before my period I get a TON of creamy white discharge.... So does this mean something bad is going on? I'm 9 days late and haven't tested in five days.

I'm the same as you. Very wet but hardly any cream CM. I dunno what that is all about.


----------



## Phyrea

StrongerDust said:


> I'm a bit worried. I'm constantly wet 'down there' (clear water like CM?) sometimes after a BM ill have about a teaspoon of creamy white CM and that's all. Normally before my period I get a TON of creamy white discharge.... So does this mean something bad is going on? I'm 9 days late and haven't tested in five days.

How long more are you going to wait before you test? - I have no idea what to make of CM most of the time. It changes nearly from day to do.

Argh... the FRER is staring at me also!! Must have willpower!


----------



## ac2010

Loving fertility friend! Never knew about it til now.


----------



## Nini Lopez

I think AF is coming :( I have more light bleeding, dark brownish. I never had IB with my other 2 children so I don't know what to think. I keep telling myself that its AF and its just messed up from the mc last month. Ugh.....


----------



## brunettebimbo

Couldn't help it. This is tonight. I think I see something but probably a mixture of line eye and wishful thinking!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/null_zpsfe25fd36.jpg


----------



## Lawmonkey

Phyrea said:


> Has anyone else experienced massive boobies without any pain??
> 
> Also, boots have FRER for Buy 1 Get 1 free.. so I'm saving those if AF doesn't arrive..
> 
> Best of luck ladies!! xxx

Hey Phyrea how many days late r u? My bbs have gotten really large over the last 1-2 weeks. When it started I had no pain, then about 5 days ago (I think) they started being tender to touch on the sides. Last night and getting worse today the have been really painful - I'm now a week late. Good to know about FRER thank you! 
Good luck! X


----------



## ac2010

I was in boots today and they didn't have the buy one get one free :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

They didn't when I went either :(


----------



## ac2010

I'm thinking I'm not as far gone as I think I am. Ill still test at the weekend but keep the other one for the next week.


----------



## Phyrea

I'm in Ireland, maybe the Boots promotion is only over here?

Are you having cramps in your tummy as well Lawmonkey?


----------



## Flibberty87

ac2010 said:


> I'm thinking I'm not as far gone as I think I am. Ill still test at the weekend but keep the other one for the next week.

That's what I'm thinking too. Someone said it sounded like I was o'ing last sat. The same day my temp dropped a full degree. So I'm wondering if my positive opk was me trying to o but didnt manage it. Bases on that I would only be 11dpo


----------



## icklefish

brunettebimbo said:


> This is today - https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/null_zpsaec719aa.png

Just curious, what do they mean by 'injury'? My DH came close to being injured (by me) on a few occasions, but other than that I just don't get it?! :wacko:


----------



## Flibberty87

Hah I've never noticed that and I use the same app lol


----------



## Lawmonkey

Phyrea said:


> I'm in Ireland, maybe the Boots promotion is only over here?
> 
> Are you having cramps in your tummy as well Lawmonkey?

I have they were at the worst last Friday and Saturday but every othe day on and off. They have woken me up a few times and I think af must hav came but nothing. They hav lamed down a lot today it's almost like little twinges now bug I've had really bad trapped wind instead which has been painful an lots of bloating:wacko: so confusing! X


----------



## StrongerDust

ac2010 said:


> StrongerDust said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit worried. I'm constantly wet 'down there' (clear water like CM?) sometimes after a BM ill have about a teaspoon of creamy white CM and that's all. Normally before my period I get a TON of creamy white discharge.... So does this mean something bad is going on? I'm 9 days late and haven't tested in five days.
> 
> I'm the same as you. Very wet but hardly any cream CM. I dunno what that is all about.Click to expand...

Do you usually get a fair amount before AF?


----------



## StrongerDust

Flibberty87 said:


> Cramps in the legs/toes are EVIL! I got them a lot last pregnancy! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Getting a lot of muscle spasms in my legs the last couple of days.
> 
> Stronger dust when are you testing again?

In all honesty I don't know. :'(


----------



## Flibberty87

Let's all test Saturday! At least one of us needs to get a bfp!


----------



## StrongerDust

Phyrea said:


> StrongerDust said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit worried. I'm constantly wet 'down there' (clear water like CM?) sometimes after a BM ill have about a teaspoon of creamy white CM and that's all. Normally before my period I get a TON of creamy white discharge.... So does this mean something bad is going on? I'm 9 days late and haven't tested in five days.
> 
> How long more are you going to wait before you test? - I have no idea what to make of CM most of the time. It changes nearly from day to do.
> 
> Argh... the FRER is staring at me also!! Must have willpower!Click to expand...

Well I really don't know. I'm not exactly a POAS addict  I think it's because I struggle seeing the BFN. So it's just easier not to see the BFN and feel overwhelmed with disappointment by putting off testing. Make sense? I haven't tested since I was four days late and that was on a clearblue digital (everyones been telling me they're not very sensitive at all) I'm nearly 10 days late now. I've ordered my first ever FRER so just waiting for it to arrive. I think it'll come tomorrow morning but even then ill be unsure if i should test or not. I don't know what I'm doing. I've got a few symptoms as well. I keep feeling sick on and off. Not my usual CM. twinges in my right side. Lower back pain that feels a bit different from the type I get with AF. Leg cramps. Dizzy. Headachey. Though I don't think ive got pain in my boobs - my boobs never hurt at all, not even with AF. I'm only small. 34A. I don't think they're bigger either :/ the first BFN discouraged me so much. :( *sigh*


----------



## StrongerDust

I think I might have a positive sign! My tummy is making lots of noises! Like bubbling and popping and gurgling... It's not trapped wind or anything... Not hunger either. I've googled it and its a proper good sign apparently.


----------



## Gorgeouserin

icklefish said:


> Icklefish cd35 7 days late bfn cd32 bfn cd34 bfn cd35
> 
> Sofaqueen, cd37, 3 days late.... Daily BFNs!
> 
> Sunshine88 cd 36, 18dpo, 5 days late for af, 5 bfns so far
> 
> Phyrea, cd36, 16dpo and 3 days late.. One super faint bfp, and a more recent bfn..
> 
> Flibberty, CD52, 24dpo, 10 days late!
> 
> Lawmonkey CD41, 6 days late, multiple bfns!
> 
> I think I've got everyone who posted so far
> 
> xx

Icklefish, don't forget me! BFP


----------



## 5ummer

So AF was due yesterday, she still hasn't arrived today so did my first test and BFN. :o/ has anyone had a BFN the day after AF is due and then gone on to get a BFP? My boobs are very sore today, really painful if my arms brush against them. Maybe that means AF is on her way?


----------



## Pixxie

5 days late now, another :bfn: this morning for me :( had a cruel dream I got a blazing positive last night too.


----------



## Flibberty87

5ummer - all you can do is wait :( i know it's sucky!

I had really crazy vivid dreams last night. Usually my dreams are kinda fuzzy (like real life looks when I don't wear my specs) last night everything was so clear and focussed. That in itself was strange. Then the content of the dream...

I had a hospital appointment (nothing strange there, i have them often) they did a pregnancy test before changing meds (again nothing strange there) but then the doctor gave me this package and said I had to take it home. When I opened it, it was a doppler. And I put the gel on the end and put it on my tummy. Sure enough, I heard a heartbeat. Too fast to be my own. Then my SIL who is a nurse was jumping about screaming that I was pregnant and that proved it. So I called the doctor back up and he laughed on the phone and said that my test had come back positive but he wanted me to find out for myself in a nicer way than peeing on a stick.

Also the doppler was pink...hmm!

I REALLLLY hope it means some good news is coming my way!

Symptoms today include: really sharp stabby/shooting pain in my right booby, mega headache, extreme tiredness but that could be because I slept so crappy last night (which could be a symptom in itself!)

Hope you ladies are all ok and :witch: has stayed away!

I must go make myself look professional now for another job interview :)


----------



## 5ummer

Good luck with your job interview!


----------



## brunettebimbo

5ummer said:


> So AF was due yesterday, she still hasn't arrived today so did my first test and BFN. :o/ has anyone had a BFN the day after AF is due and then gone on to get a BFP? My boobs are very sore today, really painful if my arms brush against them. Maybe that means AF is on her way?

Yes. I didn't get one until 11 days late with my son


----------



## Alita

hello ladies , thank god im not alone, going crazy here .
I am usually posting in the over 35 section but I am feeling really confused at the mo so is nice to see some ladies in the same boat.
I am 4 days late , high temps , sore boobs , nausea and a terrible head cold.
4 BFNS @ 11 DPO ,12 DPO and 13 DPO 
today I am at 16 DPO and would like to wait till tomorrow to test again.
my period is usually like a clock!
whats going on ?
a


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Flibberty87 said:


> 5ummer - all you can do is wait :( i know it's sucky!
> 
> I had really crazy vivid dreams last night. Usually my dreams are kinda fuzzy (like real life looks when I don't wear my specs) last night everything was so clear and focussed. That in itself was strange. Then the content of the dream...
> 
> I had a hospital appointment (nothing strange there, i have them often) they did a pregnancy test before changing meds (again nothing strange there) but then the doctor gave me this package and said I had to take it home. When I opened it, it was a doppler. And I put the gel on the end and put it on my tummy. Sure enough, I heard a heartbeat. Too fast to be my own. Then my SIL who is a nurse was jumping about screaming that I was pregnant and that proved it. So I called the doctor back up and he laughed on the phone and said that my test had come back positive but he wanted me to find out for myself in a nicer way than peeing on a stick.
> 
> Also the doppler was pink...hmm!
> 
> I REALLLLY hope it means some good news is coming my way!
> 
> Symptoms today include: really sharp stabby/shooting pain in my right booby, mega headache, extreme tiredness but that could be because I slept so crappy last night (which could be a symptom in itself!)
> 
> Hope you ladies are all ok and :witch: has stayed away!
> 
> I must go make myself look professional now for another job interview :)

Sweet Divine Jesus Flib!!!! I didnt read the first para.... I didnt know it was a dream.... I just jumped from my desk with my arms in the air!!!!!!!!

Jesus, I need a strong coffee now!!!


----------



## 5ummer

Alita, I've been having the same symptoms as you. Convinced AF will show up but like you she normally arrives on time but she is now late and no sign of her at all.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Morning all!!
DPO 18.... bfn!
I know Im out... but I keep testing... I really really really want AF to just arrive so I can make a plan!
We have so much on in August... a foreign wedding (Im chief bridesmaid), OH is away at a gig for another weekend! So Im really hoping we can co-ordinate ourselves!

Hope you guys are all keeping well?

xxxxx


----------



## Flibberty87

Haha thanks for the giggle sofa!


----------



## babyvaughan

Stronger Dust, besides the amount of days late our symptoms like CM being watery/wet and the stitch feelings. I'm one day late for AF, I had a NEG clearblue with FMU yesterday, going to wait to test until friday its going to be hard but I also don't like the huge let down!


----------



## jessy_jaysus

I'm out...AF arrived yesterday 

This thread really helped keep me sane over the past few days so thanks to all the girls. 

FX'd and best of luck to everyone

:dust:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I wish I had something to update but nope. Same shit different day :(


----------



## Sofaqueen77

brunettebimbo said:


> I wish I had something to update but nope. Same shit different day :(

:hug:


----------



## chloe18.

13 days late now :dohh: gonna test this evening x


----------



## ac2010

Really felt like AF was coming but not so far. Wish I could just find out! I'm feeling sick and sore! It's so unfair.


----------



## Amber4

Think AF may have got me 8 days late. Went the loo this morning and wiped and there was a tiny bit of blood (tmi sorry!) but since nothing. AF is being cruel! xx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Amber4 said:


> Think AF may have got me 8 days late. Went the loo this morning and wiped and there was a tiny bit of blood (tmi sorry!) but since nothing. AF is being cruel! xx

Hey Amber.... Im in the exact same position! Just went to loo before lunch, and CM/Brown discharge, with slight bright red spotting...

Ya know Im actually really happy now... I can plan!
I knew I wasnt going to get my BFP this month anyway! 

Ye are all stuck with me tho!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Flibberty87

Job interview number two of the week done. I think I may have got it yeeeeaaaah!

I'm so irritable today. Just at my mothers and I would like very much to kick her. And my Gran has proper peed me off aswell. 

I'm just going to sit over here and have a sulk..


----------



## ac2010

Is it ok to dye my hair if it turns out I was pregnant?


----------



## StrongerDust

The chemicals in permanent and semi-permanent hair dyes are not highly toxic. Most research, although limited, shows that its safe to colour your hair while pregnant.
Some studies have found that very high doses of the chemicals in hair dyes may cause harm. However, these doses are massive compared to the very low amount of chemicals a woman is exposed to when colouring her hair.
Using hair dye when youre pregnant
Many women decide to wait to dye their hair until after the first 12 weeks of pregnancy, when the risk of chemical substances harming the baby is much lower. If youre colouring your hair yourself, you can reduce the risk further by making sure that you:
wear gloves
leave the dye on for the minimum time
work in a well-ventilated room
rinse your scalp once the dye is applied
Highlighting your hair, by putting the dye only onto strands of hair, also reduces any risk. The chemicals used are only absorbed by your hair, and not by your scalp or bloodstream.
Semi-permanent pure vegetable dyes, such as henna, are a safe alternative.
Do remember that pregnancy can affect your hairs normal condition. For example, your hair may:
react differently to colouring or perming than it usually does
become more or less absorbent, frizzy or unpredictable
Its always a good idea to do a strand test first, using the hair dye or treatment that you intend to use. Speak to your hairdresser for advice.


----------



## StrongerDust

I had a vivid dream last night. I don't usually get them. :/ 10 days late now. Still not tested yet.


----------



## Flibberty87

You can but not so often. I thought I couldn't do it but was informed I could :)


----------



## ac2010

Thanks guys :)


----------



## Flibberty87

I really want to test but it's much too late in the day! I may do an IC just for the hell of it. I'm foinf to hold out with the decent ones till the weekend if the witch doesn't show.


----------



## ac2010

Think I'm gonna order some of amazon. Are they any good?


----------



## Flibberty87

A lot of them are. I'm 99% sure mine are dodgy though. Nowhere near as sensitive as advertised and didn't go positive with the coke test


----------



## Starmie

Still lurking and still no period. I can't keep wasting money on tests so unless I get definite symptoms and of course no period then I won't be testing again any time soon. Best wishes to everyone else still. :) x


----------



## StrongerDust

The coke test?


----------



## StrongerDust

My FRER arrived today. Not sure when I'll take it though. :(


----------



## Flibberty87

StrongerDust said:


> The coke test?

Yea, dipping a test in coke (or some other branded beverages) usually turns it positive. There's a full thread about someone who had pregnant coffee!


----------



## ac2010

Flibberty87 said:


> StrongerDust said:
> 
> 
> The coke test?
> 
> Yea, dipping a test in coke (or some other branded beverages) usually turns it positive. There's a full thread about someone who had pregnant coffee!Click to expand...

Haha I seen that lol. Made me chuckle.


----------



## StrongerDust

Does coke have HCG in then?


----------



## StrongerDust

babyvaughan said:


> Stronger Dust, besides the amount of days late our symptoms like CM being watery/wet and the stitch feelings. I'm one day late for AF, I had a NEG clearblue with FMU yesterday, going to wait to test until friday its going to be hard but I also don't like the huge let down!


Apparently the Clearblue isn't very sensitive at all. Many people have false negatives in the early days.


----------



## Phyrea

I'm sorry your AF arrived Jessy :( Best of luck for the next round! 

I had a dream that I had a positive, jumped out of bed to go POAS and... BFN! I was so upset.. and still no AF. Although Flibberty I enjoyed your dream sequence quite a lot! :) (Also hope job interview went super).

So if I get a negative 6days late on a FRER its highly unlikely that I am actually pregnant because they are so sensitive right?

In other news... I'm a high school teacher and jobs here are so few at the moment, I can't get a job in a school. BUT I got a call today to possibly work a few hours in a playschool. OMG, BABIES!! and guess what? Mondays is LEGO day! 

Interview on Monday *fingers crossed*


----------



## icklefish

Ladies this thread is getting funnier by the day, crazy dreams, hair dying, coke test! Love it. Still no AF for me but I obviously know I'm out, just wish she'd show up so we can get at it again.

I hope someone posts a BFP soon
xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Phyrea when I was pregnant with my son I tested and tested and kept getting BFN, tried CB, FRER etc. I finally got my BFP 11 days late with a Boots own!


----------



## sunshine88

I see alot of us are still in limbo - sooo annoying! Another bfn for me this morning that makes me on cd38 tomorrow. 8 days late - really hope this turns into a bfp and doesn't mean all my cycles have now gone from being regular, to being all messed up! 
Ttc is so much fun lol!


----------



## Flibberty87

StrongerDust said:


> Does coke have HCG in then?

I think it's just the colouring sticks to the dye strip or something, I actually have no idea :wacko:



Phyrea said:


> I'm sorry your AF arrived Jessy :( Best of luck for the next round!
> 
> I had a dream that I had a positive, jumped out of bed to go POAS and... BFN! I was so upset.. and still no AF. Although Flibberty I enjoyed your dream sequence quite a lot! :) (Also hope job interview went super).
> 
> So if I get a negative 6days late on a FRER its highly unlikely that I am actually pregnant because they are so sensitive right?
> 
> In other news... I'm a high school teacher and jobs here are so few at the moment, I can't get a job in a school. BUT I got a call today to possibly work a few hours in a playschool. OMG, BABIES!! and guess what? Mondays is LEGO day!
> 
> Interview on Monday *fingers crossed*

OHMYGODLEGO!

Interview went well I think, was a little strange as the 2 people that interviewed me worked beside me last year and now they are managers. They're both very lovely though :)



I have just awoken from a glorious nap :) I feel a little better now.

Also, this limbo is driving me to see pregnancy literally everywhere.

Driving home from my mothers, most of the way home there was this care in front of me. License plate was N**3 HCG (starred out for privacy there lol) I'm actually going demented!


----------



## ac2010

StrongerDust said:


> ac2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StrongerDust said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit worried. I'm constantly wet 'down there' (clear water like CM?) sometimes after a BM ill have about a teaspoon of creamy white CM and that's all. Normally before my period I get a TON of creamy white discharge.... So does this mean something bad is going on? I'm 9 days late and haven't tested in five days.
> 
> I'm the same as you. Very wet but hardly any cream CM. I dunno what that is all about.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you usually get a fair amount before AF?Click to expand...

Nope never had it before. 

Really annoyed right now! OH keeps saying I'm not pregnant but I feel I am. He keeps saying I'm making myself be sick cause I think I'm pregnant but I'm not. Feel like crying right now :(


----------



## StrongerDust

brunettebimbo said:


> Phyrea when I was pregnant with my son I tested and tested and kept getting BFN, tried CB, FRER etc. I finally got my BFP 11 days late with a Boots own!

I'm so hoping this is me! Haven't tested in 6 days. 10 days late now. Tested 4 days late with CB digital. BFN. But apparently there aren't very sensitive? Plus when I tested it wasn't FMU. Plus my FRER arrived in the post today.... I still don't have any idea when to test.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Test with FMU tomorrow morning!


----------



## StrongerDust

sunshine88 said:


> I see alot of us are still in limbo - sooo annoying! Another bfn for me this morning that makes me on cd38 tomorrow. 8 days late - really hope this turns into a bfp and doesn't mean all my cycles have now gone from being regular, to being all messed up!
> Ttc is so much fun lol!

I use an app because my cycles vary every month and then it's tells you what your average length cycle is.


----------



## StrongerDust

Flibberty87 said:


> StrongerDust said:
> 
> 
> Does coke have HCG in then?
> 
> I think it's just the colouring sticks to the dye strip or something, I actually have no idea :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Phyrea said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your AF arrived Jessy :( Best of luck for the next round!
> 
> I had a dream that I had a positive, jumped out of bed to go POAS and... BFN! I was so upset.. and still no AF. Although Flibberty I enjoyed your dream sequence quite a lot! :) (Also hope job interview went super).
> 
> So if I get a negative 6days late on a FRER its highly unlikely that I am actually pregnant because they are so sensitive right?
> 
> In other news... I'm a high school teacher and jobs here are so few at the moment, I can't get a job in a school. BUT I got a call today to possibly work a few hours in a playschool. OMG, BABIES!! and guess what? Mondays is LEGO day!
> 
> Interview on Monday *fingers crossed*Click to expand...
> 
> OHMYGODLEGO!
> 
> Interview went well I think, was a little strange as the 2 people that interviewed me worked beside me last year and now they are managers. They're both very lovely though :)
> 
> 
> 
> I have just awoken from a glorious nap :) I feel a little better now.
> 
> Also, this limbo is driving me to see pregnancy literally everywhere.
> 
> Driving home from my mothers, most of the way home there was this care in front of me. License plate was N**3 HCG (starred out for privacy there lol) I'm actually going demented!Click to expand...

Argh I know what you mean! I read the paper and pregnancy stories all over. I put the news on just now and I hear "and our main stories tonight, Britain is in the middle of a baby boom!!"


----------



## brunettebimbo

I keep seeing pregnant women everywhere! Never noticed before TTC!


----------



## Flibberty87

ac2010 said:


> Really annoyed right now! OH keeps saying I'm not pregnant but I feel I am. He keeps saying I'm making myself be sick cause I think I'm pregnant but I'm not. Feel like crying right now :(

Men can be so mean sometimes. Take a break and go for a walk or something? 

:hugs:


----------



## ac2010

Thanks flibberty :) I know I'm most likely not but come on be a bit more understanding! Think I might go to my mums for a bit.


----------



## Flibberty87

I'm lucky in that sense, oh wants me to be pregnant more than I do I think! 

Strongerdust I've just seen that baby boom thing on the news. It's like the world is taunting us! I'll be testing Saturday which is when ill be two weeks late. If that frer is negative then I know the chances are almost impossible that I'm pregnant. I'll book a blood test and move onto the next cycle.


----------



## StrongerDust

brunettebimbo said:


> Test with FMU tomorrow morning!

I shall see! Lol. *sigh*


----------



## Phyrea

StrongerDust said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Test with FMU tomorrow morning!
> 
> I shall see! Lol. *sigh*Click to expand...

Do it!! There is always a chance when AF is not here right?

Like brunette said! She didn't get a positive for ages!


----------



## ac2010

I'm off to the doctors tomorrow. Gonna use an FRER on sat if not positive tomorrow. Wish I knew when my period was! I'm keeping track from now on!


----------



## StrongerDust

Phyrea said:


> StrongerDust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Test with FMU tomorrow morning!
> 
> I shall see! Lol. *sigh*Click to expand...
> 
> Do it!! There is always a chance when AF is not here right?
> 
> Like brunette said! She didn't get a positive for ages!Click to expand...

I'm clinging to that hope!
I know, I know. I'm dying to test but can't face the disappointment. It's like I'm just happy AF isn't here. I mean 10 days is a long time to be late for someone who 98% of the time has 25-29 day cycles. It's just that BFN I got when I was 4 days late really knocked me.


----------



## StrongerDust

ac2010 said:


> I'm off to the doctors tomorrow. Gonna use an FRER on sat if not positive tomorrow. Wish I knew when my period was! I'm keeping track from now on!

I use an app to keep track of my cycles. I just tap when it starts and then tap again when my period has finished and it does the rest for me (i.e, working out when I'm next due on with an average cycle lenght it's build up over time as I vary each month from 25-29 day cycles)


----------



## Phyrea

Can I ask what may appear a silly question? You know they way many of you are even over 8 days late. Your cycle might be normal or at least trackable, 28 days, 32 days etc.

If AF is late, and arrives say 10 days late. Is your cycle for the next tracking ridiculously long? Like.. if you're usually 28 days, are you now on a 38 day cycle? Sorry.. This confuses me.


----------



## ac2010

StrongerDust said:


> ac2010 said:
> 
> 
> I'm off to the doctors tomorrow. Gonna use an FRER on sat if not positive tomorrow. Wish I knew when my period was! I'm keeping track from now on!
> 
> I use an app to keep track of my cycles. I just tap when it starts and then tap again when my period has finished and it does the rest for me (i.e, working out when I'm next due on with an average cycle lenght it's build up over time as I vary each month from 25-29 day cycles)Click to expand...

Got that app now :) very easy to use.


----------



## Phyrea

ac2010 said:


> StrongerDust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ac2010 said:
> 
> 
> I'm off to the doctors tomorrow. Gonna use an FRER on sat if not positive tomorrow. Wish I knew when my period was! I'm keeping track from now on!
> 
> I use an app to keep track of my cycles. I just tap when it starts and then tap again when my period has finished and it does the rest for me (i.e, working out when I'm next due on with an average cycle lenght it's build up over time as I vary each month from 25-29 day cycles)Click to expand...
> 
> Got that app now :) very easy to use.Click to expand...

Is this the fertility friend app or a different one?


----------



## ac2010

Got fertility friend and one called menstrual calendar.


----------



## StrongerDust

Do y'all like my LIMBO STATION? :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







1095045_151331275069644_231993535_n.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## StrongerDust

Phyrea said:


> Can I ask what may appear a silly question? You know they way many of you are even over 8 days late. Your cycle might be normal or at least trackable, 28 days, 32 days etc.
> 
> If AF is late, and arrives say 10 days late. Is your cycle for the next tracking ridiculously long? Like.. if you're usually 28 days, are you now on a 38 day cycle? Sorry.. This confuses me.

Well no, not really. My cycles vary from 25-29 days.
I put in how long my cycles are on this app and they work out the AVERAGE cycle. So I go by that.


----------



## Flibberty87

StrongerDust said:


> Do y'all like my LIMBO STATION? :coffee:

Haha love it! I have a box full of ICs, opks, frer and tescos own. Then in the same drawer I have lady supplies ready to go!

We're very organised lol


----------



## ac2010

StrongerDust said:


> Do y'all like my LIMBO STATION? :coffee:

That's well prepared! I hope you get a BFP though! :)


----------



## StrongerDust

Thankies :)) me too :D


----------



## Amber4

Well I thought AF got me this morning as I wiped and there was a tiny amount of blood. But no more blood all day. So confused with this period =/ x


----------



## StrongerDust

It's so annoying isn't it! When we don't have a clue what's going on :(


----------



## StrongerDust

It's been a week since I tested now. I'm 11 days late. :U


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you tested this morning?

Well something weird happened with my FF chart this morning. I was adamant that I ovulated on CD15 or CD20 and that I had charted wrong. Turns out not. I'm now only 8DPO and AF is due a week today!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/null_zps380bcd80.png


----------



## Flibberty87

I tested this morning just with one of my ICs, BFN. Also did an OPK just for the hell of it and that's quite dark. So I have zero clue what the hell is going on!


----------



## ac2010

No AF as of yet. Going to the doctors today as the NHS direct woman made me feel like s**t cause I've not been :(


----------



## Flibberty87

My temperature dropped today from 97.2 to 96.3, been cramping a lot and my cervix is low and firm. Soooo it sounds to me very much like the witch is on her way.

Silly witch, why must she play such evil games?!

Good look at the doctors ac2010!


----------



## Lawmonkey

Morning ladies

Don't think I posted yesterday, tried to keep myself busy and stop obsessing lol! No news anyway from me, everything is still the same painful bbs, high cervix, cm back to creamy, some nausea, some aches in my hip and back. At one point yesterday I forgot and thought I had my period (no reason y I thought this) but I actually felt relieved! It only lasted a few seconds before I remembered but god did it actually feel good. 

Now I know I won't feel too badly if af comes! 

Good luck everyone! X


----------



## Flibberty87

That's how I'm feeling at this point lawmonkey. Just want an answer either way!


----------



## ac2010

Sitting in an office full of babies!


----------



## Phyrea

Where are all the BFP's!! Grr! - Still no AF today, and don't feel any symptoms at all! Its like I had my period already, minus the bleeding and now I'm feeling right as rain.

...I hate my body.

BabyDust to all!!! xx


----------



## StrongerDust

Hey y'all!
I'm 11 days late today. Still haven't tested. Had another vivid dream last night. CM still super watery which is unusual. Normally it's thick and creamy. It's been a week since I tested. :/ still don't feel like testing again yet.


----------



## ac2010

Well test was negative. She doesn't want me taking anything for being sick. She says I've to go back in two weeks and they will do another test and bloods cause they are worried I am with my medication. She says if I am they will refer me as urgent due to my meds.


----------



## Flibberty87

StrongerDust-I know how you feel I don't want to see anymore bfns now. I'll be 2 full weeks late tomorrow. 

Ac2010-did the doc tell you to keep testing? 

AFM-I don't know if this counts as a symptom but I was just making the mother in law a cup of tea and got an overwhelming urge to drink the milk :/ 

I dislike drinking milk. It makes me thirsty. 

My mouth is watering at the thought of itright now.. I may have to go get a glass.


----------



## ac2010

I told her I had tests at home but she said I might need a blood test to find out. She also said I might have a urine infection so gave me anti biotics.


----------



## sunshine88

Ohh this is so depressing girlies. I hope at least one of us gets a bfp after all our time in limbo! I'm testing tomorrow am but not expecting much and if still no Af by
Monday then I'm phoning the doctor


----------



## Flibberty87

OH has just been in absolute stitches laughing at me because I was telling him about the milk incident. He knows I don't like drinking milk (because it makes me thirsty) so through fits of laughter he was saying he's going to get me a glass of milk and a glass of water to cure the thirst.

I'll be testing with a FRER in the morning... D-Day is soooon.

At least one of us had better be pregnant because this is all very ridiculous!


----------



## Lawmonkey

Good luck 2mo sunshine! I really need to c some bfps on here even if they r not mine lol! Gives us all hope! 

I'm obsessing over google again, hubby finishes work in 30 mins so can't wait for he distraction! So fraustrated that my cervix is still high and still have creamy cm that means no sign of af anytime soon argh! 

I can't believe how often and to how many women this happens!


----------



## Lawmonkey

Good luck to u 2 Flibberty! I was googling that on ur behalf lol (sure u have too) and its quite common in pregnancy to crave milk! Wierd!


----------



## Flibberty87

I haven't actually! Eee well. Learn something new every day! Last time I craved veg and fruity sweeties. I don't like sweeties lol

I really don't think I'm pregnant now it will be a miracle if I get a bfp. I just want to know either way now. 

If test tomorrow is negative I'll call the doctor on Monday and see if it's ok to take my pills or if they will do a blood test first. 

I'm so fed up now :(

Got my 2 year old step daughter staying tonight and it's making me feel bad that I can't give oh another baby :( he's such a good daddy and I want to give him the chance to be a full time Dad!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I went totally off milk when I was pregnant! In fact I went of anything that wasn't a potatoe! :lol:

I'm fucked off that I haven't ovulated until so late in my cycle but at least now I have some sort of answer as to why AF hasn't arrived yet! Not so Limboish now!


----------



## StrongerDust

I'm considering testing when I'm 2 weeks late, as long as AF doesn't show up. 
Fingers crossed. <3
I haven't tested in a week (7 days). I'm now 11 days late.


----------



## Lawmonkey

Aw don't feel guilty I'm sure we will all have our turn! I know how it feels a couple of years ago I was thinking I should leave my dh to let him move on and have kids with someone else. I've now realised as great as he is with them and as much as he wants one he would rather have me! I'm one lucky lady! 
After giving birth a friend said to me 'nothing brings you closer than having a baby' I just smiled. In the car my dh and I both turned to each other and said 'really?!' we have a much better and stronger relationship because we haven't had a baby and because it has been so hard! 
I really will keep my fingers crossed for u and will be on here first thing hoping and praying to c that bfp! 
Enjoy ur night with the little one running around - soon u will have tha full time! 

Baby dust x


----------



## Lawmonkey

StrongerDust said:


> I'm considering testing when I'm 2 weeks late, as long as AF doesn't show up.
> Fingers crossed. <3
> I haven't tested in a week (7 days). I'm now 11 days late.

I don't know how u can hold out! I have no tests in now to stop myself! At least after waiting u should get (fingers crossed) an accurate result! U r one strong lady! X


----------



## Flibberty87

Aww Lawmonkey that brought a little tear to mey eye :')


----------



## StrongerDust

Lawmonkey said:


> StrongerDust said:
> 
> 
> I'm considering testing when I'm 2 weeks late, as long as AF doesn't show up.
> Fingers crossed. <3
> I haven't tested in a week (7 days). I'm now 11 days late.
> 
> I don't know how u can hold out! I have no tests in now to stop myself! At least after waiting u should get (fingers crossed) an accurate result! U r one strong lady! XClick to expand...

I think I'd just rather not test than see a BFN. That's just me. I don't know how others can keep taking tests and cope with seeing all the BFNs. Would make me so upset. Just the one is enough.


----------



## Lawmonkey

Stronger I know wot u mean. I used to cry with every bfn and get in such a state, now I'm that used to them it only happens once in a while when I get a bfn. I think maybe I test so much coz I'm convinced if I keep doing it its gotta come up at some point lol! Stupid I know probably make it worse for myself! 

I actually wonder how many hpts I've taken in 5 years! I just asked my hubby and he said 'ffs, I have no idea maybe 45!' I laughed my ass off! Maths was never his strong point, but I'm guessing more the 500 mark! :haha:


----------



## chasemanzmum

Going past the 2WW is killing me. With my first 2 I got BFP early. My other ones didn't show up till a week late. I was suppose to start 8/07. Now I'm going on 8/10 and going bat shit crazy.


----------



## StrongerDust

Argh, girls! I'm proper breaking out bad. I've got lots of spots. I don't get it this bad, hardly ever. I've got a spot on my chin, cheek, forehead, armpit, tummy and now just popped a HUGE one on my vulva in the pubic hair (TMI so sorry!) it's quite a bump and had lots of pus come out and now it's a bloody red. :( I've put some cream on it now. :(


----------



## Flibberty87

I don't think I can bring myself to test :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

StrongerDust test already! 

It's Saturday. I thought a few of you were going to test?


----------



## Flibberty87

I did it. OH made me do it. BFN. 

I'll call the doctor on Monday and if they don't want to do a blood test I'll take the pills.

When are you testing brunette?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm now not due on until Friday. FF recommends 20th. 

Sorry you got BFN. Do you chart?


----------



## Flibberty87

I started temping mid cycle to get myself into the habit for next cycle


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you got crosshairs yet?


----------



## Flibberty87

No but I started temping like a week after my positive opks


----------



## brunettebimbo

Did you add you +OPK?


----------



## Flibberty87

I did but it still hasn't give me them lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

How strange!!


----------



## Flibberty87

Its driving me bonkers now lol


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Morning all! X
Sorry about BFN Flibberty xx

I'm not sure what's going on wih me.... Spotted on Thursday, spotted on Friday, and well.... I'm still in bed so bit sure what's happening yet today   

I know it couldnt be implanation bleed... Last BD was 20/7/13..... 21 days ago!!!!!


----------



## Flibberty87

I reckon everybody should test today. Surely one of us is due a bfp!

Just won't be me! Who have I got for next cycle?


----------



## ac2010

I'm not testing as yesterday I was negative. Ill wait a week and then test. Hope someone gets their BFP.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

I tested! Bfn!


----------



## Flibberty87

I'm done counting dpo and days till testing. I'm now counting days until speaking to the doctors and starting a new cycle!


----------



## icklefish

Hey ladies, how are we all doing? Still no AF for me, I have never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever had a cycle this long. Maybe it's the menopause come to get me early?

What does everyone have planned for the weekend? I plan to consume alcohol, lots of it too!

xxxx


----------



## StrongerDust

I've got an increase of CM today. Milky like.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Test already!


----------



## ac2010

icklefish said:


> Hey ladies, how are we all doing? Still no AF for me, I have never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever had a cycle this long. Maybe it's the menopause come to get me early?
> 
> What does everyone have planned for the weekend? I plan to consume alcohol, lots of it too!
> 
> xxxx

I plan to sleep it away lol.


----------



## Flibberty87

I've had my head battered by kids all morning now 2 of them have just gone home and I'm left with the little angel :)

She's going home in an hour and then I may need a nap!


----------



## StrongerDust

Arghh!!!! :( I just tested with a FRER and BFN at 12 days late!!! First time I tested since four days late. Where the hell is my period?! Never had a cycle this long before!!! Ever. What do I do now?!?! STILL in limbo and starting to consider myself out now.... Even though still no AF.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Do you chart? Could be because it wasn't FMU?


----------



## Lawmonkey

Sorry to hear of more bfns :hugs: to all who got one. We surely must have at least 1 bfp in here amongst us?! 

I've just quickly read through the whole thread and can only spot 2bfps so far. MrsD140810 back at the beginning and Gorgeouerin around the middle. If I have missed anyone out I apologise :wacko: Surely statistically there must be more than that with bfps! 

This is so annoying! I'm going loopy lol! X


----------



## Flibberty87

I'm sure at least one more of us, statistically speaking, should get a bfp! Surely!!


----------



## Lawmonkey

Exactly Flibberty! Glad someone else is thinking the same :thumbup:

At this point I'd be happy to c a bfp from anywhere, I might need to start stopping people in the street and ask them to poas! X


----------



## Phyrea

God I wasn't on all day, I was hoping I'd log on to see someone got a BFP!! Whats going on!?

I'm starting to think that I musn't have ovulated. I recently went onto medication for an underactive thyroid and I'm guessing the hormones in that have messed with my cycle.

Still no AF, and I've got my fingers crossed for you all.

I'm so sorry to hear about the BFN's :( *hugs* and babydust to all! xxx


----------



## Flibberty87

I am too thinking I didn't ovulate and my body played tricks on me! 

Monday is the day of the FRER and call to the doctors either way.

COME OOOOOONNNNNN BFPS!!


----------



## sunshine88

Hey girls, bfns are sooo annoying!
i had bfn again yesterday with ic - gonna test tomorrow with fmu and a different type of hpt but not expecting much. 
I've had no sign of AF or spotting or anything since 3rd July - I think I'm on cd40 tomorrow and this has never ever ever happened to me. I think the longest I've had this year was 34 days and that's because I was at Glastonbury and it more than likely messed me up. What is going on with us all!? 
Just want us all to get the bfps that we deserve for all this patient waiting! Lolx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

I'm usually 32 days, but I have to say I thought AF was kicking off on Thursday, but I've had minimal brown spotting and nothing else.... Now I KNOW that there's no way it could be implanation bleeding, cos the last time we BD'd was 20/7/13...... 21 days ago! 
I'm still not counting my AF as officially here, I really hope it starts proper red flow tonight or tomorrow.... It would mean next month I'd be testing on OH's birthday!!!!


----------



## poppygirl05

9 days late here. No symptoms and bfn as of 4 days ago.


----------



## sunshine88

Another bfn!
Doctors tomorrow :(


----------



## Lawmonkey

Sunshine hopefully 2mo u can get a clear picture of what's going on, sorry for ur bfn.

No change here either - lay in bed for ages as I was convinced af had started but it was just cm. I've not tested now in a few days think I'm just going to wait. Mind u going to buy some today as out near a cheap chemist, so c how long I hold off when they r in my hands!! 
Back at work 2mo and keep thinking a bfp in the morning would make it so much nicer to go back lol! Only 11 days late though. 

Baby dust x


----------



## Flibberty87

Now 15 days late 

it's OHs birthday tomorrow, I would love so much to give him a positive test for his birthday!


----------



## Lawmonkey

Aw that would be amazing! Have u got a docs appointment yet or r u holding off a while longer? X


----------



## Flibberty87

I'll call them in the morning. My doctor's office is ace, you call the day you need an appointment, the doc calls you back and decides if they need to see you or can just advise over the phone :)

All I need to know from them is if I can take my pills. TBH I think she'll tell me just to take them anyway


----------



## ac2010

I think she'll wanna do bloods first just incase.


----------



## Flibberty87

I hope they do but we shall see!


----------



## ac2010

I hope you get your BFP. I'm still waiting to find out if I'm getting my AF or BFP. No sign of AF yet def late now! Going back to the docs in 2 weeks for another test and bloods. Gonna do a test with FRER on Saturday.


----------



## Flibberty87

When do you get your blood results? Or did they not do one this time? 

I'll be testing with a FRER in the morning and calling the doctor whatever the outcome


----------



## StrongerDust

I'm now 13 days late. I got a BFN yesterday.... This is the longest I've EVER been. Can somebody tell me what I should do now?


----------



## Flibberty87

Test in the morning with a FRER if you have any and then call your doctor. Because seriously, if it's the longest you've EVER been, there may be some underlying issue if you aren't pregnant. Maybe stressing is making AF stay away? They may even give you something to bring it on if you're not pregnant.

For me, I already know there is an underlying issue. So I'm going to ask for a blood test, if that's negative then I'm moving onto next cycle.

I reallllly hope you get your BFP hun x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you been charting Stronger?


----------



## ac2010

Flibberty87 said:


> When do you get your blood results? Or did they not do one this time?
> 
> I'll be testing with a FRER in the morning and calling the doctor whatever the outcome

Doing bloods in 2 weeks time as don't think I'm actually that far past my period. Gonna test on Saturday tho :)


----------



## Flibberty87

I don't know how I feel about tomorrow y'know.. I'm relieved that I'll be leaving limbo either way but also really sad about the likely BFN..

I don't even know how to explain it!


----------



## ac2010

I feel for you flibberty. I hope you get it! If not ask for bloods just incase :)


----------



## Flibberty87

Thanks petal. I want us all to have dirty great BFPs and have something to show for all of our time in Limbo!


----------



## StrongerDust

Flibberty87 said:


> Test in the morning with a FRER if you have any and then call your doctor. Because seriously, if it's the longest you've EVER been, there may be some underlying issue if you aren't pregnant. Maybe stressing is making AF stay away? They may even give you something to bring it on if you're not pregnant.
> 
> 
> For me, I already know there is an underlying issue. So I'm going to ask for a blood test, if that's negative then I'm moving onto next cycle.
> 
> I reallllly hope you get your BFP hun x

Is it still possible for me to get a BFP?! My sister got lots of negatives in the early stages and didn't know she was pregnant until she was five months gone with her first child. I'm thinking I might of ovulated late? I don't chart either nor was I using OPK's this month.


----------



## Flibberty87

until AF gets here there is always a chance!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey all!
Well AF is definitely here! I'm crippled today with cramps etc, so today is officially CD1!
How are you guys all doing? I'm really hoping someone gets a BFP!!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Flibberty ur doctors sounds great! My new doctor is good but wish I could jus get a phone chat now. No point in making an appointment when I have been later before though I thought it was roughly a year ago just realised it was when we went to Murcia which was 4 years ago! 

Strongerdust although the longer we wait the more doubt creeps in, we need to remember we r not out till the witch shows, I have to keep reminding myself though! 

Sofa queen sorry to here af came, lots of baby dust for this brand new cycle and here's hoping u never experience limbo land again!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Thank you!
Ive started a little September Testing Thread.... Septembers Sticky Beans!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Flibberty87

Sorry to hear that Sofa :( You had better not abandon us!

Lawmonkey - do you have any updates from your end? I can't believe you forgot about the 3 years in between hah

I feel so crappy today, I've got spots and I NEVER get spots :( Also got a horrible pain in my tummy, like cramps but not.

I keep worrying about an ectopic pregnancy... They show up late don't they? What if this pain in my side is a little bean snuggling into the wrong place?

I'm driving myself mad. Seriously.

Who lives closest to me? Shall we go for a cup of tea to distract me lol


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Ok so NE England to NW Ireland.... about 7 hours? Car/Ferry/Car? See ya around 2am? 
Ill have the kittle on!!!!


----------



## Flibberty87

Haha when I can afford that much petrol I'll be right over hahah

how about you come to me instead lol

I haven't started my job yet! I'm still poor!


----------



## ac2010

Scotland for me :) I fancy a cuppa might have one now :)


----------



## Flibberty87

That's close enough hah which part of Scotland?


----------



## ac2010

Fife so in the middle. I'd come down for a cuppa if my car didn't eat petrol!


----------



## Flibberty87

Mine's a bit of a twat for that too at the minute, no idea why, it's only a 1.2!


----------



## ac2010

Mines a 2.0 but loves petrol lol! It's a good car though. Dunno if it's good for a car for a baby though haha. OH has a fiesta though so maybe that would be better lol.


----------



## Flibberty87

My first car was a Fiesta :) it was ace! Until I scrapped it :( I miss her, she served me well. And I only paid £250 for her!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

So what stage is everyone at re testing etc?


----------



## ac2010

Lol I prefer my car to the fiesta but the fiesta is better on fuel :) 

I'm testing on Saturday. Maybe before if I get more tests.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sofaqueen77 said:


> So what stage is everyone at re testing etc?

Probably in about 10 days :)


----------



## Phyrea

Hey ladies, hope you all had a good weekend! Sorry AF arrived sofa queen :( 
I'm still in limbo, AF has not arrived nor do I feel her imminent. Really dunno what's going on :( I should probably call a doc. 
Best of luck with the doc flibberty! Hope it's a sticky bean in the right place xxx


----------



## Flibberty87

Sofaqueen77 said:


> So what stage is everyone at re testing etc?

Tomorrow morning with a FRER.

Then phone call to Mrs Doctor Lady. (Who in a very old nursery rhyme went to Gloucester...lol)

Will keep you all updated :)


----------



## beautifultime

Hi ladies! jumping in on this forum today for the first time. I am one day late for AF to arrive. And trying to decide how long to wait to even take a test! Me and my fiance have been TTC for 5 months now and this was our first cycle using pre seed! Hopefully that helps me this cycle! Mild symptoms but nothing too strange. Im trying not to symptom spot!! This is.the first cycle in 4 months that I am late. Normally I get it 3 days before expected! Could this be my month?!? Waiting waiting waiting!! :) 


& i would love to join that Facebook page!!


----------



## poppygirl05

Still no af here. On Cd 38. No symptoms. Tested and.bfn.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130811_201525.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 30


----------



## brunettebimbo

Poppy that's a :bfp: !


----------



## brunettebimbo

AFM - Massive temperature dip this morning so looks like AF is on her way :(


----------



## Flibberty87

Poppy that's definitely a line!!


----------



## Flibberty87

BFN AGAIN :(

Time to call the doctor. Well, at 9am when they open.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Flibberty :(


----------



## Flibberty87

Just waiting for the doctor to give me a call back now...

I have all my hundreds of tablets ready to take, they're looking at me!

TBH, I'm not that bothered that I didn't get a BFP, I'm just glad to be moving on. It's all been really getting me down the last few days. Today I feel kind of relieved because I know it's going to be over very soon!


----------



## Flibberty87

Waiting to get blood taken and every ad on the monitor screen is about midwives and babies. And the waiting riom is full of kids. And all the leaflets on the walls are for breastfeeding and baby immunisation. 

Tormenting me much?!

Also have bad heartburn and am burning up. They need to hurry up!!


----------



## StrongerDust

Hi girls. Sorry to those who had AF show. I'm now officially 2 weeks late. The very latest I've ever been. I can't test or ring the doctors as I'm away from home right now until tomorrow evening. So... I guess just more waiting.


----------



## ac2010

Sorry to hear flibberty. Hope the bloods give you the right result :) you getting them done today? When will you find out? 

I dunno how you do it stronger! I'd be going insane!


----------



## Flibberty87

I'll get tge results either this evening or tomorrow depending on how quickly they do the processing! The nurse was lovely and telling me about her fertility journey and she hopes I am pregnant just too early to show x


----------



## ac2010

Glad to hear :) I keep expecting AF to show but not so far. Does anyone think these tests would be any good? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-x-ULTRA-EARLY-10mIU-PREGNANCY-TTC-STRIP-TEST-KITS-/140551433664?pt=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item20b984adc0


----------



## Sofaqueen77

ac2010 said:


> Glad to hear :) I keep expecting AF to show but not so far. Does anyone think these tests would be any good? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-x-ULTRA-EARLY-10mIU-PREGNANCY-TTC-STRIP-TEST-KITS-/140551433664?pt=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item20b984adc0

Hey AC,
They are the tests I ordered! I find them ok! 

xxxx


----------



## ac2010

Cool. Think I'll pick some up just so I can test without using my FRERs.


----------



## Flibberty87

Thats what I was using but ran out :( 

Now only have the ics I don't like lol


----------



## ac2010

Ordered 20 from Amazon :) only like £2.66 or something like that!


----------



## Flibberty87

Thats cheeeeap!

My one steps were donated lol but I got my ics from ebay, £2.60 for 30 supposed to be 10mlu sensitivity but not. They're either 20 or 25 according to the manufacturer. Lying little buggers!


----------



## ac2010

These ones say 10mlU. They better be lol! What are FRERs?


----------



## Flibberty87

FRERs are something like 6 I think


----------



## ac2010

Oh are they!? Gonna take one on Saturday I think as long as AF hasn't come. I don't feel her coming though like before. I have cramps but they are not as noticeable.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I read FRER are 12?


----------



## ac2010

I just opened my box but can't see anywhere on it that tells you. I read online it was 25.


----------



## poppygirl05

Just tested again. So far, bfn. What the heck, body?


----------



## ac2010

Your other test looked good too :(


----------



## katiecakes

Poppy the picture of the last test you took looked like a :bfp: to me!


----------



## Flibberty87

ac2010 said:


> I just opened my box but can't see anywhere on it that tells you. I read online it was 25.

The normal first response are but the frer are more sensitive. I looked online and found a study that showed them to pick up as low as 6.5 but usually about 10


----------



## ac2010

Ah I got you. Did you hear back from the doctors?


----------



## Flibberty87

Nope, but the nurse said if I don't get a call from the doctors tonight then to call tomorrow afternoon. Obviously they didn't get done as quick as they thought!


----------



## ac2010

That's ok then. Hope they find something!


----------



## Flibberty87

I hope they find a bean! But if not, I'll be ok :)


----------



## chloe18.

17 days late now :( longest I've ever been and bfn 2 days ago :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

poppygirl05 said:


> Just tested again. So far, bfn. What the heck, body?

You posted a 2nd picture on another group and that looked positive too :)


----------



## poppygirl05

Think so??


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yes :)


----------



## chasemanzmum

5 days late and got 9 bfn. Going nuts myself, then again. The last time I found out I was pregnant I was a week late.


----------



## poppygirl05

Think the witch got me. Spotting.


----------



## Nini Lopez

poppygirl05 said:


> Think the witch got me. Spotting.

Sorry poppy :hug:


----------



## poppygirl05

Just brown spotting so far and no cramps.


----------



## Nini Lopez

poppygirl05 said:


> Just brown spotting so far and no cramps.

Then maybe the :witch: isn't coming. Sending baby dust your way....


----------



## Lavinator

Think it's time I joined you ladies. I'm now 2 days late on a 27 day cycle. We've been trying for over 6 months and I've always been regular, never late. But as of this morning I still have all the symptoms but still a BFN. This isn't how I imagined this month to turn out. I really thought this was my month.


----------



## EMYJC

Hi. can I join you all. I am not 100% sure my cycle is spot on as I stopped the pill in May. I have had 2x 35 day cycles since though. Did an OPK around 16th July and it looked positive. I felt really horny too (TMI). I expected my period on 1st Aug. I had a test that made me go 'Wow this is it Im pregant' and get all excited. The line appeared at 3 mins but had vanished by 10 mins. Ever since, any other test has been BFN. :( I have cramps on and off, gone off coffee, was being sick yesterday morning just bringing up bile. I am shattered constantly and keep feeling dizzy. Hate my body. :( Good luck to the rest of you. x


----------



## Flibberty87

Welcome to all the new lyadies! All your symptoms sound promising!

Stronger - are you testing today or calling the doctor?

ac2010 - What's going on with you?

Brunette - When are you testing again?

AFM - I'm still in limbo for just a few more hours..... I feel sick!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Flibberty87 said:


> Welcome to all the new lyadies! All your symptoms sound promising!
> 
> Stronger - are you testing today or calling the doctor?
> 
> ac2010 - What's going on with you?
> 
> Brunette - When are you testing again?
> 
> AFM - I'm still in limbo for just a few more hours..... I feel sick!

:hugs:


----------



## Flibberty87

Thakns sofa :)

How you holding up? Did AF come full flow?


----------



## ac2010

Flibberty87 said:


> Welcome to all the new lyadies! All your symptoms sound promising!
> 
> Stronger - are you testing today or calling the doctor?
> 
> ac2010 - What's going on with you?
> 
> Brunette - When are you testing again?
> 
> AFM - I'm still in limbo for just a few more hours..... I feel sick!

Still waiting on a BFP or AF. I ordered some tests but won't be here until end of the week. Ill be testing with a FRER on Saturday.


----------



## Flibberty87

See, I know they're going to tell me that I'm not pregnant. But there's a little part of me keeps saying there is still a tiny chance! I actually feel sick with nerves!


----------



## Phyrea

Flibberty87 said:


> See, I know they're going to tell me that I'm not pregnant. But there's a little part of me keeps saying there is still a tiny chance! I actually feel sick with nerves!

*fingers and toes crossed for you!*


----------



## Flibberty87

Thanks Phyrea :)

How are you getting on?


----------



## chloe18.

Think the :witch: has finally showed her face after 17days late :happydance:
Think this is the happiest I have ever felt about my period :haha: I can focus on the next cycle now :thumbup:

FX crossed and lots of baby dust xx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Flibberty87 said:


> Thakns sofa :)
> 
> How you holding up? Did AF come full flow?

Hey Flib!
Yip AF arrived with a bang on Sunday! So Im now on CD3, woohoo!! :haha:
Im thinking I'll be testing on OH's birthday, but Im not going to tell him... it might be a nice present! 
Im also ordering a little babygro in his soccer teams kit to hopefully present him with on his birthday with a BFP wrapped up inside!!!

Keep us posted Flib! Try and do something to distract urself!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Flibberty87

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> Thakns sofa :)
> 
> How you holding up? Did AF come full flow?
> 
> Hey Flib!
> Yip AF arrived with a bang on Sunday! So Im now on CD3, woohoo!! :haha:
> Im thinking I'll be testing on OH's birthday, but Im not going to tell him... it might be a nice present!
> Im also ordering a little babygro in his soccer teams kit to hopefully present him with on his birthday with a BFP wrapped up inside!!!
> 
> Keep us posted Flib! Try and do something to distract urself!!
> 
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...

That's adorable!!

OH's birthday was yesterday, I wanted to do something awesome like that but alas, I did not get my BFP :shrug:

I really need to move on now.. Only 2 more hours until results time.. Time to keep busy.. :dishes: :laundry: :hangwashing: :iron: :shower:


----------



## ac2010

Good luck flibberty. Really hope you get it :)


----------



## Flibberty87

So I couldn't wait anymore and called them, my heart was pounding the entire time...

Results aren't even back yet. I have to call back tomorrow afternoon.

Annoyed!!

Nurse told me they should definitely be back by lunch time :(


----------



## ac2010

I'd be annoyed too! You should have had them back by now. 

My doc phoned me today to say the urine test was fine so no urine infection. She's going on holiday for 2 weeks so ill need to see another doctor for bloods. Still gonna test on Saturday tho with my FRER. Got 2 so I'm prepared lol!


----------



## Flibberty87

I just want to knooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwww :cry:


----------



## ac2010

I wanna know too! Make sure you update us tomorrow :)


----------



## Flibberty87

Of course I will! either way I'm going nowhere :)


----------



## Phyrea

The wait is so frustrating!! Ahh! Well hopefully the wait will be worth it and there will be good news for you tomorrow :) All this stressing! Argh!!

I'm 11 days late now, still not sign of AF.. All period symptoms I was having have completely disappeared now and I feel.. Grand. Its disappointing :(
So I'm not sure what to do now.


----------



## ac2010

I had AF symptoms for ages now everything's gone apart from the bloat! Still think I'm out though.


----------



## Flibberty87

My symptoms have all but gone now.. Still getting cramps (mostly around the left side :wacko:) had real bad heartburn for 2 days now, feel really sick today (but I think that's just the nerves..) 

Getting seriously irritated at the smallest things but that could be a lot of things really!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Today I woke a little nauseous and my temperature went up to 37.08. By the afternoon AF had arrived. I'm guessing all my symptoms have been from my pill leaving my system. Part of me is gutted but the other half is relieved. I've never had a cycle this long before and it's been hell worrying! At least now we can start a fresh and hope that my cycles are returning to my normal. 48 days this cycle. Never thought it would end!


----------



## Flibberty87

brunettebimbo said:


> Today I woke a little nauseous and my temperature went up to 37.08. By the afternoon AF had arrived. I'm guessing all my symptoms have been from my pill leaving my system. Part of me is gutted but the other half is relieved. I've never had a cycle this long before and it's been hell worrying! At least now we can start a fresh and hope that my cycles are returning to my normal. 48 days this cycle. Never thought it would end!

I'm glad you have an answer finally! I'm on CD59 now so I know that feeling very well!

Loads of :dust: your way for next cycle <3


----------



## sunshine88

Can I ask what your experiences have been with the doctors.

Fibberty is it a urine test that you've given. They've asked me drop a sample off tomorrow to be sent off and tested but I'm sure it will be negative! 

Ac2010 did you get a negative urine test so they have now done a blood test or you? 

Brunette - sorry to hear AF arrived, hope this cycle is better for you.

I'm on cd 42, my doctor said it could just be hormones and didn't seem too worried. It's really not normal though! Lol


----------



## ac2010

CD59! I'm only on 35 according to fertility friend. I'm hoping I can show up in a test soon. I no longer have symptoms though :(


----------



## Flibberty87

sunshine88 said:


> Can I ask what your experiences have been with the doctors.
> 
> Fibberty is it a urine test that you've given. They've asked me drop a sample off tomorrow to be sent off and tested but I'm sure it will be negative!
> 
> Ac2010 did you get a negative urine test so they have now done a blood test or you?
> 
> Brunette - sorry to hear AF arrived, hope this cycle is better for you.
> 
> I'm on cd 42, my doctor said it could just be hormones and didn't seem too worried. It's really not normal though! Lol

I spoke with the doctor and they didn't even bother getting a urine sample, she sent me straight for bloods. I'm surprised they didn't ask for a urine sample aswell tbh. They love my wee in there lol I get UTIs ALL THE TIME!! They love to dip it just for the fun of it :)


----------



## ac2010

Hi sunshine :) yeah it was a urine sample they took. Going for another test and bloods in 2 weeks.


----------



## sunshine88

Thank you for our replies, i hope you get good news.
So if the urine test comes back neg should I request a blood test just to be sure. I've read online that there are rare occasions that some women don't ever register in their urine. Only about 1% of women but we could be in that 1%!! Lol 
I'm in the UK btw
Xxx


----------



## ac2010

I would ask for a blood test but they make take one anyway.


----------



## Flibberty87

Well that's why they went straight for bloods, I told them I was having negative home tests and that I had positive OPKs weeeeks ago so she just took loads of blood instead.

I still know they're going to tell me I'm not but I'm still hoping!!

Also that then means I can move onto next cycle and I'll stop being mental.. Who am I kidding?! I'll always be mental :D


----------



## sunshine88

Lol thanks girls
How long have they had you waiting for your blood results?
As if we haven't waited long enough lol! A little more waiting wont hurt


----------



## Flibberty87

That's what I said to MIL earlier hah I've waited all this time, one more day won't hurt will it :)

They took the blood yesterday lunch time and said the results may be back the same day, if they were doctor would ring and if not then call this afternoon for results.

I rang at lunch time today and they said they aren't back yet and to call tomorrow at the same time.

I may still POAS in the morning and prepare myself...


----------



## StrongerDust

Hii. Nothing's changed with me! I'm 15 days late now. I'm starting to think I ovulated super late? I also BD'ed then... So I haven't given up hope yet. Haven't re-tested or been to the docs yet. Don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## Flibberty87

I've already prepared myself for them to say it's negative. Got all my tablets ready to go and even got an estimated testing date worked out!


----------



## Flibberty87

StrongerDust said:


> Hii. Nothing's changed with me! I'm 15 days late now. I'm starting to think I ovulated super late? I also BD'ed then... So I haven't given up hope yet. Haven't re-tested or been to the docs yet. Don't know what I'm doing.

The doctor will usually tell you to wait until you're 4 weeks late before they will do anything. 

I am now officially 17 days late and about 31dpo if my tests and CM were right. I seriously doubt them now though!


----------



## ac2010

I'm craving a drink but no I really shouldn't! Lol! I just wish I knew!


----------



## Flibberty87

ac2010 said:


> I'm craving a drink but no I really shouldn't! Lol! I just wish I knew!

What kind of drink? Alcohol? A little bit is ok :)

I don't really drink anyway so that never bothers me! I might have a glass of wine once a month or so lol


----------



## chloe18.

Need some advice ladies...I'm 18 days late and what I thought was the start of AF but not sure what the hell is going on :( had the tiniest spot on my panty liner last night and when I wiped this morning it was like pink discharge (sorry tmi) has that at least 3 times today now nothing...?!


----------



## ac2010

Might run to ASDA and get the alcohol free kopperberg. Tastes exactly the same without the alcohol! It's amazing lol. 

No advice Chloe apart from take a test in a few days :) hope you get the outcome you want :)


----------



## Flibberty87

Sounds delicious! 

You know I said earlier that little things are irritating me? Well.. ohs niece is staying tonight (shes 16) and she heard me saying I was gunna take a bath and we have only a little bit of hot water and cant top up the meter till tomorrow morning so there's only enough for one bath and maybe a sinkful of water.

She disappeared off while I was tidying up and I heard the bath running. She literally lives round the corner... shw could have used her own dammit!!

So that means I can't have a soak, I'll have to have a sink of hot water instead. Great.

Then I goes in the bedroom and find oh ASLEEP! I woke him up and said it's only 8pm get up or you won't sleep tonight (he works with children, I understand it's hard tiring work but 8pm... seriously?!) But he wouldn't get up. 

So now I'm left sat downstairs on my own stewing in my own fury. 

I'm so unbelievably angry for no reason!!


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi ladies

Sorry to hear more bfns and sorry to those who got af. Baby dust for next cycle! 
Still no news here and not been testing I will on sat if nothing and if I can be bothered going to get a test from shop! I know it will bfn anyway.
Symptoms are gone only thing is that bbs are still big and now only very slightly tender though hurt a lot when running lol! Still creamy cm and high cervix. Fed up with all this!!!
Good luck ladies and Flibberty I hope u have some good news 2 share 2mo! X


----------



## Greekgrl77

Hiii everyone!Todays y 1st day here as amember lol been reading the posts for a few weeks. Me & Hubby started TTC July 5th 2013..I usually have irregular periods my whole life but I have 2 son's 16 & 12 yrs old. I had Endometrial Hyperplasia that was cured with Megasis ab 1 yr ago.

My symptoms are = Light period May & in June seen bLOOD FOR 2 DAYS ,Cramps here and there ,SORE BOOBS (about 2 weeks now)!!Omg they r sore to squeeze or run or jump and my nipples (not areola) seem darker almost like bruise color ..My breast never hurt this long ..Maybe just to soon to get a BFP. These symptoms are driving me crazy:wacko: So for now Im in tHE GAME UNTIL i SEE bLOOD FLOW.


----------



## Flibberty87

Welcome! 

Are you not going to test at all?


----------



## ticklemonster

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining in.. My last period was 16th June, I only just got my positive on the 10th August. There is hope for you all xxx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Ticklemonster congratulations H&H 9months! How late where u then b4 bfp about 2?


----------



## ac2010

Congrats Ticklemonster!


----------



## sunshine88

Congrats tickle monster 
Please tell us more! Xxx


----------



## Flibberty87

Congrats tickle monster! My lmp was also the 16th of June! You have gave me hope! At least until tomorrow hah


----------



## Greekgrl77

Thank you!!


----------



## Newlywed2012

Hi again ladies, so I had one day of so called AF which was extremely light and have had nothing yesterday or today. I'm actually thinking of testing tomoz. Still having symptoms and actually today my glands are up a treat. Am I just holding on to a dream and is it possible to have a medium flow for a day and still even be pregnant. I know it sounds ridiculous but my period is normally the same way month and I haven't even had AF symptoms. Ahhh driving myself mad!


----------



## Greekgrl77

ticklemonster said:


> Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining in.. My last period was 16th June, I only just got my positive on the 10th August. There is hope for you all xxx


HI!! OH WOW SO YEA MAYBE MY BFP WILL BE LATER!! I just dont get why my boobs are soo sore and just feeling different ...so how many BFN did u get before BFP???


----------



## Phyrea

Oh congrats ticklemonster! That does give me hope :)

Again Flibberty, will be hoping for a happy update from you tomorrow! BABYDUST!!

How is everyone else doing now who's still in limbo? 

I've decided I am not going to test again for a while, my BBT is waaay too low I think for anything out of the ordinary to be going on, checked it this morning at 35.7


----------



## Greekgrl77

No Im not gonna test for another 2 weeks at least..I just tested 3rd time some days back & BFN:wacko: so I dont wanna keep feeling down after I see BFN! I just have all these symptoms ,but mainly my breasts are sore and never this many days ..I don't get it at all! Plus my nipples seem darker(not areola) and even when they are not hard they still seem to appear a little hard at thetips....also I layed down to press see if I feel anything but I don't ..just hurts when I push down under my bellybutton / inch above my pubic bone..my husband said my skin seems hotter than usual too.:shrug: so just waiting this out 2 more weeks because Not sure when my period is supposed to have come because its been irregular but I know for a fact we started trying July 5th.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Flib!
How are you doing? Hope ur ok today?
Waiting patiently for an update!! xxxx


----------



## Flibberty87

I'm ok. Feeling sick and nervous... will be calling at half past one!


----------



## ac2010

Good luck flibberty. I've been thinking about you.


----------



## Greekgrl77

1st off I'M OUT! Quick background----So Me & Hubby started trying July 5th2013..I had all these symptoms:
*Sore Boobs(omgSOO SORE) FOR 2 WEEKS & still sore!
*Mood swings 
*bloated
*tired
*Cramping here and there

I thought maybe Im preggo took4 HPTthis month all BFN..Then last night noticed light pink when I wiped (thought maybe could be implantation spotting) well wrong The Witch is def here! So Im out this time.(last month she only came for few days usually i have her for 7).but Now how do I start really tracking?? My period has been irregular throughout my life but I have 2 son's 16 & 12 yrold. So do I start tracking as Yesterday being 1st day..someone help!:shrug


----------



## Flibberty87

Well ladies. Here's a shocker for you!

My results still aren't back. I have to call back later again.

Grr.


----------



## ac2010

Doctors! They are all the same! Especially when it's something important! Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Flibberty87

It's ridiculous! Even the receptionist was shocked that they weren't back yet and is calling the labs to get them. But then they have to be sent back and go into a doctors mailbox and blaaaahhh.

I'm feeling very impatient today!!


----------



## ac2010

Hold in there! Think I might do a test tomorrow or should I wait? Hmmm....


----------



## Flibberty87

I did one this morning thinking it would prepare me for whatever result.

Damn test was invalid lol


----------



## ac2010

Ah! Go get more lol. I wanna know! 

I think ill maybe wait until Saturday. If I knew when I ovulated this would be a lot more easier for me lol!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Flibberty87 said:


> I did one this morning thinking it would prepare me for whatever result.
> 
> Damn test was invalid lol

Awww Chick! Sit tight! Is the doc going to ring you, or do you have to ring them?


----------



## sunshine88

Good luck Flibb!
Speaking of tests,.. I was wandering down past the reduced section in tesco and only stubbed across a twin pack of clear blue down from £9.00 to £2.00! Couldn't believe it - must have been meant for me! Gutted there was only one left! Expires 2015 !


----------



## Flibberty87

Sunshine - That's silly cheap!!

Sofa - I'm hanging in there lol I have to call them back at half 4.

Ac2010 - I have no tests funds at the moment. I still have my frer but im not wasting it when I know I'll get my blood results very soon!


----------



## Flibberty87

Results are back...

The doctor hasn't actioned it yet so she has no idea if the number on the screen means positive or not.

So from that I gather I have hcg in my blood. But I still think negative. 

Has to be over 5 doesn't it?

Have to wait for the doctor to call me.


----------



## ac2010

Good luck flibberty! I'm praying for you.


----------



## Nini Lopez

Flibberty87 said:


> Results are back...
> 
> The doctor hasn't actioned it yet so she has no idea if the number on the screen means positive or not.
> 
> So from that I gather I have hcg in my blood. But I still think negative.
> 
> Has to be over 5 doesn't it?
> 
> Have to wait for the doctor to call me.

Good luck!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Flibberty!


----------



## Flibberty87

They close in like five minutes. Cutting it fine aren't they! 

Tick tock tick tock


----------



## ac2010

Did they call you?


----------



## Flibberty87

Well ladies.

Bloods were negative.

Tablet time!! May even have a glass of wine tonight.

I hope the rest of you get your bfps!

Thanks to you all for the support and well wishes :)


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hey Flibberty just popped home for 5 mins and came on here to c how u got on. I think that's appalling how long it has taken! I hope by what's happened with doc hadn't actioned part that it means good news for u! It's a bit of an insensitive way to deal with it though, leaving u hanging. I really hope u got the news u deserved, will keep my fingers crossed and check in later... Off to fat club lol! X


----------



## Lawmonkey

Oh no! U posted whilst I was typing! I'm sorry Flibberty was really hoping it was ur turn. X


----------



## Flibberty87

You guys won't believe this. 

Doctor just called me back.

There's still a chance I'm pregnant.


----------



## brunettebimbo

What did they say? Fingers crossed!!


----------



## sunshine88

Omg can't believe it! So what are they going to do now? That's good news though! FX'ed that you are! Sending some baby dust your way x


----------



## Flibberty87

That test doesn't cover any bding in the last three weeks apparently. And my hcg level was 2. And as we bd'd last night(and most nights in the last three weeks) I must now wait three more weeks and if still no af do another test.

In the meantime I'm not to take any meds only my asprin folic acid and metformin. No af pills and no clomid. And none of my special cream that stops me getting a man beard (haha major over exaggeration there) because it contains hormones.

No unprotected sex for the next three weeks then if still no af and no bfp then I can take af pills. 

How much of a drama has today been lol I'll be glad when it's over!


----------



## ac2010

Jeezo what a nightmare! I hope you get a BFP soon :)


----------



## Flibberty87

It's all crackers! OH just came home from work and I told him about the whole ordeal. Then informed him no unprotected sex for 3 weeks. I laughed inside at his little sad face!

He knows its all for a good cause though :)

Also, my other blood results may be back by then! Highly unlikely if the last couple of days is anything to go on!

So for now, I'm still in limbo! And probably will be for the foreseeable..

Now, can I wait a whole three weeks before testing again?.... Hmm....

I'll have to keep myself occupied with looking at all your tests :p


----------



## Nini Lopez

Oh what a crazy deal! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lawmonkey

Wow! I'm back home and to some very exciting and hopeful news! That's great Flibberty (apart from the no sex!:cry: ) at least u know ur still in with a chance! We r all rooting for u x


----------



## ac2010

Anyone thought of ways to tell their OH?


----------



## Flibberty87

It was OHs birthday on Monday, I was hoping to give him a wrapped up BFP lol

Last time I got pregnant I just pretty much shoved the test in his face because I didn't believe it hah I just did a test, thought it was negative walked away. Then I realised I had only waited about a minute so went back and checked it.. Sure enough BFP!

So I ran back in the bedroom and pretty much jumped on the bed, showed him the test he was like "wuuuut? What does that mean? Does that mean you're pregnant?" *Cue me jumping on the bed screaming yes* "awesome. Can I go back to sleep now?"

When he woke up properly he was buzzing and rang everyone in the world and told them.


What are you all up to this evening? I am indulging in a small glass of rose with the mother in law after having a lovely bath :)

Also, I would like to put faces to names! (I know I've seen some of you on Facebook)


----------



## ac2010

I'm looking at stuff online whilst the OH watches the football. Heard screaming earlier so either a good sign or bad haha!


----------



## Flibberty87

I dare you all to take a picture RIGHT THIS MINUTE and post it. Just for fun lol I can't take pictures of myself so will get MIL to do it.


----------



## Phyrea

Oh my God.

Those last few posts were a rollercoaster for me! I can't imagine how you were feeling today, you deserve that glass of wine!!

From invalid test.. to hmm not sure and ring back.. then nope its a negative, take your pills, to NOOOOOOOOOOOO! Wait you may still be preggo!!

Jesus. Enjoy that wine.

I'm sending virtual hugs across the interwebs! *HUGGLES*

Really hope this is good news for you!!!!!!


----------



## ticklemonster

Lawmonkey said:


> Ticklemonster congratulations H&H 9months! How late where u then b4 bfp about 2?

I'm not really sure with not having a period since June, I should be 8 weeks pregnant realistically but they are thinking I ovulated really late as the drs/scan people seem to think I'm only 4 weeks gone. I have had a recent miscarriage and my cycles where not back to normal yet. I have a re scan in 3 weeks xx


----------



## ticklemonster

Greekgrl77 said:


> ticklemonster said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining in.. My last period was 16th June, I only just got my positive on the 10th August. There is hope for you all xxx
> 
> 
> HI!! OH WOW SO YEA MAYBE MY BFP WILL BE LATER!! I just dont get why my boobs are soo sore and just feeling different ...so how many BFN did u get before BFP???Click to expand...

I had around 5 negatives, I obviously tested after the first month then nothing then was doing them every week, tested on the 2 nd aug it was negative then tested again on the 10th and it was positive. I have sore boobs and feeling the need to go to wee in the night which is a pain at this early stage. 
I had an early scan yesterday, they think I'm either only 4 weeks gone or poss miscarriage. They did seem to go on the side of early on in pregnancy. Will find out at my re scan in 3 weeks xx


----------



## StrongerDust

Awhh flibberty!! Hope you get a BFP SOON!!! :) what a day, eh?? 

I'm still in limbo!! 16 days late now. Longest ever cycle since I started my periods! :O hmmm, the waiting is starting to take its toll. :(


----------



## Phyrea

ticklemonster said:


> I had around 5 negatives, I obviously tested after the first month then nothing then was doing them every week, tested on the 2 nd aug it was negative then tested again on the 10th and it was positive. I have sore boobs and feeling the need to go to wee in the night which is a pain at this early stage.
> I had an early scan yesterday, they think I'm either only 4 weeks gone or poss miscarriage. They did seem to go on the side of early on in pregnancy. Will find out at my re scan in 3 weeks xx

Well fingers crossed for you ticklemonster :) Thanks also for coming on here and giving us hope!


----------



## Phyrea

StrongerDust said:


> Awhh flibberty!! Hope you get a BFP SOON!!! :) what a day, eh??
> 
> I'm still in limbo!! 16 days late now. Longest ever cycle since I started my periods! :O hmmm, the waiting is starting to take its toll. :(

damn this limbo business! AF hasn't arrived on my end either, do you chart your BBT Stronger? I have just started doing that lately!


----------



## Flibberty87

Here I am enjoying my little glass of wine :)

I definitely need it after the day I've had!

Looks like you'll be stuck with me for at least another 3 weeks!

(excuse the one purple nail, I dyed SILs hair and the glove broke and got dye allover me :( )
 



Attached Files:







20130814_191500-1.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Phyrea

Hello kitty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also I have facebook, if you wish to put faces to names :)


----------



## Flibberty87

HAHAAAA!! You would notice that lol

It lives in my car usually but I may (or may not..) have got my stepdaughter obsessed with Hello Kitty...

So it's now in the house so she can play with it :)

I also got her a hello kitty bed cover, hairbrush, toothbrush & toothpaste, magnadoodle sketcher thing, t-shirt and sandals. 

I am an awesome stepmummy :D


----------



## ac2010

Can't take a photo of me the now, but here's one of my sister and I. I'm on the right.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

This is me at my henparty!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Flibberty87

Haha loving these pictures :)

I should have found an awesome one of me :(

I have an amazing picture from my 24th birthday where I dressed up as a massive geek. That was a fun night :)


----------



## ac2010

Lets see it flibberty!


----------



## Lawmonkey

How do u post pics? I'm on iPad and think files r either too big or not in the right format?!


----------



## Flibberty87

I hope that worked lol
 



Attached Files:







24bday.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Flibberty87

Lawmonkey said:


> How do u post pics? I'm on iPad and think files r either too big or not in the right format?!

can you use the imgur thingy on ipad?


----------



## ac2010

Loving the outfit!


----------



## Flibberty87

Put it together myself lol I did have a really cutesy tiny backpack aswell but I don't think I had it on on there


----------



## Lawmonkey

Flibberty87 said:


> Lawmonkey said:
> 
> 
> How do u post pics? I'm on iPad and think files r either too big or not in the right format?!
> 
> can you use the imgur thingy on ipad?Click to expand...

Aw thanks but just tried it and said ur version of iOS does not support file uploads. 

I bought a tonne of apps to trying to get my hpt pics onto that can u see a line thingy. Never worked once lol! Believe it or not I'm a ict coordinator at my school, clearly only know how to deal with pcs! X


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Lawmonkey said:


> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawmonkey said:
> 
> 
> How do u post pics? I'm on iPad and think files r either too big or not in the right format?!
> 
> can you use the imgur thingy on ipad?Click to expand...
> 
> Aw thanks but just tried it and said ur version of iOS does not support file uploads.
> 
> I bought a tonne of apps to trying to get my hpt pics onto that can u see a line thingy. Never worked once lol! Believe it or not I'm a ict coordinator at my school, clearly only know how to deal with pcs! XClick to expand...

I upload all my pics with my iPad!


----------



## Flibberty87

You teach her Sofa!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Law monkey use photobucket. It's free!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Upload from here...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lawmonkey

Thanks Sofa, so got as far as ur screen shot, took a photo of my wedding pic but when I press upload it says please select a file to upload?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Take the pic first, then go to that screenshot, then click choose file, then click from existing, then when's see the little file attachment look over to the right of the screen and click upload


----------



## ac2010

So how late is everyone now? I'm about 6 days late I think anyway haha.


----------



## Flibberty87

18 whole mother effing days!


----------



## Lawmonkey

Right still not happening on the uploady bit but think I managed to get a pic on profile, e will see lol! Thanks for all the help, I (obviously) never do stuff like this - no Facebook etc but actually was lovely to c all the ladies I've been chatting to! X


----------



## Phyrea

Oh we're all doing the picture thing are we? lol, look what you started Flibberty!!

Ok posting one from my Hen Night, hopefully..

Also, 12 days late now! Have not tested in 5 days. Just charting BBT at the moment to see if anything unusual is going on.
 



Attached Files:







HenNight.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## StrongerDust

I'm now 17 days late. Y'all must be super bored of me now! Still no AF, I haven't tested for nearly five days now, I'm going to hold off a little bit longer... Can't believe how late I am. :/ it's weird I've never missed a period in my life and if I am late it's about four-five days maximum! With ONE 11 day late cycle. (To do with BC) That's it. I'm so confused. I was even looking at baby clothes today as well... :/ my boobs kinda hurt, but more itch like? Don't know it that's a symptom of anything. I'm a bit moody also today. :/ I think it's just getting overwhelming the waiting now. I still have a little hope in me though. I'm sure I must of ovulated quite late? I don't track though so I don't know for sure, but that would explain this awfully long cycle, plus add the waiting time of implantation and waiting for hcg to start producing... To think of it... Last week I checked my CM in the evening and I swear I saw the smallest amount of faint pink CM in the clear discharge. I've never gotten that before. So yeah. I'm gonna stop rambling now.


----------



## mommy2maddox

Hi! I'm new to BnB. I am now 15DPO and scared to take a test. I have a 3.5 yo boy and I had my fourth m/c (in 10 years) in November. 

Tested on 11DPO with a dollar store test and it was a BFN. 

Anyways, HI!


----------



## mommy2maddox

I'm 2 days late, btw.


----------



## Flibberty87

Arrrrrrgh! Ladies!! I think AF is coming!! I don't think I've ever been so excited about this in my 17 years of having periods haha

Had cramps all morning and when I just went to the loo I had brown tinged watery CM. Cervix is low firm and slightly open (I think)

:dance: *happy dance* :dance:


----------



## Phyrea

StrongerDust said:


> I'm now 17 days late. Y'all must be super bored of me now! Still no AF, I haven't tested for nearly five days now, I'm going to hold off a little bit longer... Can't believe how late I am. :/ it's weird I've never missed a period in my life and if I am late it's about four-five days maximum! With ONE 11 day late cycle. (To do with BC) That's it. I'm so confused. I was even looking at baby clothes today as well... :/ my boobs kinda hurt, but more itch like? Don't know it that's a symptom of anything. I'm a bit moody also today. :/ I think it's just getting overwhelming the waiting now. I still have a little hope in me though. I'm sure I must of ovulated quite late? I don't track though so I don't know for sure, but that would explain this awfully long cycle, plus add the waiting time of implantation and waiting for hcg to start producing... To think of it... Last week I checked my CM in the evening and I swear I saw the smallest amount of faint pink CM in the clear discharge. I've never gotten that before. So yeah. I'm gonna stop rambling now.

What is wrong with us!? Still waiting on AF now too.

That faint pink you saw in your CM could potentially be implantation, or is it too late for that now? I'm not really sure.. If you ovulated late it totally could be!! Ugh... and if it IS implantation bleeding its too early to test, so you would need to wait another few days at least..

I'm sorry you feel like AF is coming Flibberty... On the upside it means you don't have to avoid the whole sex thing once its over :) New cycle and loads of baby dust!! - But AF hasn't arrived full flow has it??

I'm like... Sorry for TMI, dry as a bone down there, not a single sign of AF, but my basal temps have shot up in the last 2 days. Ultra confused now, because if I was ovulating, I should have some CM. Not dryness.


----------



## Phyrea

Also welcome mommy2maddox!! You are now stuck with other limbo-ers now for the next 2 weeks at least! :D


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Flibberty87 said:


> Arrrrrrgh! Ladies!! I think AF is coming!! I don't think I've ever been so excited about this in my 17 years of having periods haha
> 
> Had cramps all morning and when I just went to the loo I had brown tinged watery CM. Cervix is low firm and slightly open (I think)
> 
> :dance: *happy dance* :dance:

Im sorry ur not pregnant hugs:) but Im glad you know whats happening! :happydance:
I did a happy dance with I got AF too, it was nearly a relief!!

Onwards and upwards to September!! 

xxxxx


----------



## Flibberty87

I'm not sorry phyrea! She's still not here properly, just had the brown spotting when i wiped, nothing more. Was nothing last time I went though


----------



## StrongerDust

Phyrea said:


> StrongerDust said:
> 
> 
> I'm now 17 days late. Y'all must be super bored of me now! Still no AF, I haven't tested for nearly five days now, I'm going to hold off a little bit longer... Can't believe how late I am. :/ it's weird I've never missed a period in my life and if I am late it's about four-five days maximum! With ONE 11 day late cycle. (To do with BC) That's it. I'm so confused. I was even looking at baby clothes today as well... :/ my boobs kinda hurt, but more itch like? Don't know it that's a symptom of anything. I'm a bit moody also today. :/ I think it's just getting overwhelming the waiting now. I still have a little hope in me though. I'm sure I must of ovulated quite late? I don't track though so I don't know for sure, but that would explain this awfully long cycle, plus add the waiting time of implantation and waiting for hcg to start producing... To think of it... Last week I checked my CM in the evening and I swear I saw the smallest amount of faint pink CM in the clear discharge. I've never gotten that before. So yeah. I'm gonna stop rambling now.
> 
> What is wrong with us!? Still waiting on AF now too.
> 
> That faint pink you saw in your CM could potentially be implantation, or is it too late for that now? I'm not really sure.. If you ovulated late it totally could be!! Ugh... and if it IS implantation bleeding its too early to test, so you would need to wait another few days at least..
> 
> I'm sorry you feel like AF is coming Flibberty... On the upside it means you don't have to avoid the whole sex thing once its over :) New cycle and loads of baby dust!! - But AF hasn't arrived full flow has it??
> 
> I'm like... Sorry for TMI, dry as a bone down there, not a single sign of AF, but my basal temps have shot up in the last 2 days. Ultra confused now, because if I was ovulating, I should have some CM. Not dryness.Click to expand...

Yeah that's what I'm hoping! <3 
Just keep waiting I guess 

How late are you now?

Awh Flibberty! :( sounds like you're nearly out of limbo! Finally!


----------



## mommy2maddox

Thank you!! 



Phyrea said:


> Also welcome mommy2maddox!! You are now stuck with other limbo-ers now for the next 2 weeks at least! :D


----------



## Flibberty87

Well, AF still isn't here :wacko:

Not even anymore spotting as of yet.

I'm still in Limbo!!


----------



## ac2010

Maybe that's a good sign?


----------



## Flibberty87

Maybe. Or maybe the witch just wants to tease me for just a little bit longer lol


----------



## Lawmonkey

Welcome to the new ladies! 

Nothing new here but sure af must come soon. Totally over reacted over something stupid with my mum and went on a mad rant about it! Mmm pms kicking in! Had some cramping this morning so took tampons to work but nothing yet and still no sign of it starting other than being a moody cow lol! X


----------



## EMYJC

Hi all. I am CD 45 now. All BFN's and no AF. This happened with my son though. Very similar to Tickle monster. With him I had a period in April and then nothing at all. I was something mad like CD70 odd and did a test due to looking like a greasy chip pan hair and face and eating raw crumble dough and a BFP came out of nowhere. There is hope for us all! x


----------



## sunshine88

Hey girls 
I am in a similar situ to most of you still. Now 2 weeks late! Never been more than 3 days late ever! Haven't tested in 5 days either.
Due a doctors call tomorrow with urine results. Not very hopeful though! :(

Has anyone still got any symptoms? 
Mine are:
frequent urination
Bigger, veiny bbs
More bloated stomach
VERY vivid dreams every night!
High cp and dry cm

Think that's about it lol


----------



## sunshine88

Oh yer I forgot the gross breakouts I'm getting all along my jawline!


----------



## Flibberty87

Sounds like a few of us will be out of limbo very soon!

Sunshine and EMYJC - symptoms sounding good :)

Lawmonkey - I don;t know wether to say sorry or congrats hah

The spotting I had has stopped completely. Nothing at all since that Cm earlier.. What is my body playing at?! I need answers dammit!


----------



## ac2010

I'm having no symptoms at all now. Not even cramps dunno if that's bad or good lol.


----------



## Lawmonkey

Definately congrats Flibberty! I can't wait to get it now, how sad! Only thing is I've been doing really well on my diet and the longer it stays away the better as I can lose more weight for starting ivf! To phone hospital 1st day of cycle. I had origanally planned to wait till 2nd cycle anyway as it would give me more time healthy eating and better chance.
Maybe this limbo has been a blessing! 
Have u had any more spotting yet? Hope things work out for us all soon! X


----------



## Flibberty87

Nothing so far.. I'm secretly hoping it was IB or something lol but I can't believe how happy I was to see that little bit earlier. 

I did a proper happy dance round the bathroom thinking the witch had came hah ran down the stairs and said in code that I thought I was bleeding. 

SIL and 3 year old niece were here so had to tell SIL carefully lol niece is at the 'million questions about everything' stage of life.

I usually start through the night so if nothing in the morning then I have no idea!


----------



## ac2010

Well I hope you get AF soon Flib! Or a BFP!

I'm giving up if Saturday doesn't show anything! It feels like ages ago!


----------



## Lawmonkey

Ha that's hilarious I think I will be dancing 2 when it does come! U never know it could be IB. If nothing 2mo that sounds quite hopeful. 
I always start through the night 2, if anything before it's pink spotting. So u should def know by the morning. 
Good luck either way! X


----------



## Flibberty87

Thanks girls :) I'll remain hopeful for now :)


----------



## StrongerDust

I've had quite a bit of CM this evening. Still no AF though. 18 days late now. I've also got a really bad achey pain on my right side lower back right now.


----------



## mommy2maddox

ac2010 said:


> I'm having no symptoms at all now. Not even cramps dunno if that's bad or good lol.

I'm 16DPO and I'm having no symptoms other than exhaustion and a little bit of nausea. 

How many DPO are you?


----------



## Flibberty87

Would you all like to join me in some hilarity? 

FF has just given me crosshairs. For CD59.

Putting me at 3dpo.

I don't believe this! If that's right then my chances of having caught that eggy are slim :(


----------



## ac2010

mommy2maddox said:


> ac2010 said:
> 
> 
> I'm having no symptoms at all now. Not even cramps dunno if that's bad or good lol.
> 
> I'm 16DPO and I'm having no symptoms other than exhaustion and a little bit of nausea.
> 
> How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

I'm about 15dpo I think.


----------



## Phyrea

Flibberty87 said:


> Would you all like to join me in some hilarity?
> 
> FF has just given me crosshairs. For CD59.
> 
> Putting me at 3dpo.
> 
> I don't believe this! If that's right then my chances of having caught that eggy are slim :(

Slim! But not totally gone? You weren't doing any OPK's anymore right? Either way if you definately O'd 3 days ago, surely you must be nearly out of the woods! With either a BFP soon or AF!

I got so depressed this morning.. I did a FRER and completely negative. I'm just getting so down now, I wish my body would just do something.


----------



## Flibberty87

Slim.. we only bd'd 3 days before that.

Hopefully that was some ib. If not then it must have beenovulation spotting! I did do a random opk on sunday and monday which were completely negative. Like not even a noticeable line


----------



## ac2010

Well I tested today. Bfn! What is going on!


----------



## ac2010

I've started a thread in the pregnancy test part if anyone wants to join.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1966807-testing-until-af-bfp.html#post29017589


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi everyone

So here's the latest, last night I woke up on and off due to the pain in my bbs. Everytime I moved I was in agony, they have never been this sore! I think I've said this already but I feel as I they will explode - massive, swollen and weirdly really hard to touch at the top. I drove home from work today convinced my af had come as I was so wet. Nothing... What the hell is goin on?! 
I'm going out tonight and had been going to buy a test to do just incase but because I thought I had af no point. Should I go uh one now or is it a waste of time? I mean obviously urine would be diluted but on the other hand if by some miracle I am pregnant I would be 7 weeks and 1day by lmp. Surely then diluted or not it should show if I do one? 

So confused and don't know what to do!! 

Good luck Flibberty, remember a slim chance is a chance - u never know could happen when u lead expect it!


----------



## Lawmonkey

Ac2010 sorry u got another bfn - the don't get any better! Will check out new thread good luck! X


----------



## StrongerDust

I know, it's getting really annoying now, all this limbo!
I personally would hold off testing. Have you been to the doctors? When you did you last test?

I got a few symptoms.. I've got dry skin on my cheeks - not had this before... and still achey lower back pain on the right side, and wet white-ish CM... It's driving me crazy now! I'm planning on waiting until I'm 21 days late before deciding if I want to test then or not. I'm currently 18 days late.


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi Strongerdust 

Thanks, I just hate feeling should I drink or not! 
I know exactly how u feel going crazy isthe only way it seems! I think ur right to set a day to test as it gives you a focus. I was going to test 2mo coz that's over a week since a last tested (need to check when that was). I haven't bothered going to docs as last time (4 years ago) the jus did a urine test which I can do here! If I get to 70 days and nothing then I will call coz tha should be when I start my next cycle, maybe my body has just decided to skip one!! 
Did u call/ go to docs? If so what did they say? X


----------



## ac2010

I say you go out and have a good time. One or two wont hurt :)


----------



## StrongerDust

Ah, yes the alcohol!  I just don't do alcohol of any sort or smoke! So that's never a problem for me! Yes, I can see why you wouldn't wanna go to the doctors for just a urine test. Ahh, it's a week tomorrow since I tested last as well, but I'm holding off till Monday at least. No, I haven't been to the doctors. I don't find it as difficult as others to hold off testing because I'd rather not test than see a BFN if that makes sense?


----------



## Lawmonkey

Thanks ac2010, I highly doubt I am anyway but if I found out I was later it's an added worry! Think I will just enjoy myself if I relax and have fun I will probs wake up with af 2mo lol! 

Lucky u Strongerdust! I only drink one night at weekends and even then not every weekend but have to say I look forward to it after a hard week at work lol! Wish I didn't at all it's so much better, hate wasting check on it from diet though still doesn't stop me! 
I just checked and last tested on the 8th of August. I understand what u mean about it I go through stages though. I can kinda tell by how I'm feeling as to how another bfn will affect me! Sometimes I just can't stop myself though! 

I hope u get good news on Monday! Will keep my fingers crossed for u! X


----------



## StrongerDust

So you haven't tested for well over a week now then?
Awh, thank you!


----------



## sunshine88

Hey girls, some of your stptoms are sounding really promising!
I got a call from the doc today saying my urine test was negative (I could have told her that) she said test again at home in 2 weeks. (Very unlikely as I will probably end up testing tomorrow morning) lol. She said if its been 3 months since lmp then I've gotta go back. 
Annoying
I am now officially over 2 weeks late
My new symptom this evening has been a painful pea sized lump in the left armpit that hurts if I lift my arm/touch it etc.
Any thoughts? 
X


----------



## Timetotry

I'm officially in Limbo too.

AF is 2 days late, urine preg tests all BFN.

I'm super gassy today (which is normal for me before AF), but no spotting yet

This is annoying!! Our calendar looked so good this month!


----------



## StrongerDust

^^ welcome to the crazy wait of limbo! 
I'm now 19 days late.... Tick tock.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sunshine, lumps are not normal, I would definitely get that checked


----------



## sunshine88

Omg I'm shaking

Is this my 1st ever:bfp: !!?!


----------



## ac2010

Looks like it to me! Congrats :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Looks like it is to me!! Go get a another test to confirm!! Eeeeek!


----------



## Flibberty87

Oh my god sunshine!!!! Exciting!!!!!!


----------



## Flibberty87

I would love to say I have developed morning sickness the last couple of days but I'm pretty sure my sickness and heartburn is down to me starting my metformin again :( it's an evil medicine but it's all for the greater good!

Now, please excuse me whilst I vomit :)


----------



## Phyrea

Oh sunshine! That looks very hopeful!! Please keep us updated!

Please get that lump checked out though. Lumps of any kind should be checked, especially in that area near lymph nodes.


----------



## sunshine88

Thanks girls, I will definitely mention the lump to the doctor, it's not so painful this morning but still there. Gonna do some more tests over the weekend and give the doctor another call Monday.

Really hoping you girls have some more bfps soon. Don't give up, especially if this isn't normal for our body. I've always had 29-31 day cycles.

I'm just praying its bfp again tomorrow morning when I test. Don't want to get my hopes up too much. I know it's not normal to get such a late bfp


----------



## ac2010

I'm sure lots of people don't get their BFP for a while. Let us know how the test tomorrow goes.


----------



## brunettebimbo

sunshine88 said:


> I'm just praying its bfp again tomorrow morning when I test. Don't want to get my hopes up too much. I know it's not normal to get such a late bfp

I didn't get my positive result until CD43 with my son. My cycles were usually 28-32 days. The doctors test also came back negative up until that point. 

I did read somewhere that you get a BFP later for a boy and earlier for a girl. Don't know how true that it is but it worked for me :)


----------



## StrongerDust

Late BFP's don't mean anything is wrong. Could be that you ovulated late in the cycle or implanted later.... Hope this is your BFP! Please keep us updated. Now share all your info and symptoms!


----------



## StrongerDust

I'm 19 days late today. My boobs are quite itchy and maybe a little sore today. Hmm.


----------



## ac2010

Negative again today. Boobs are sore, I'm starving and peeing a lot. Hmm... Well only a week left until blood test time.


----------



## sunshine88

Thanks so much for all your comments girls.
Frequent peeing is definitely a good sign ac!
I would say I have only really had symptoms the last week which have been the peeing, very mild AF like bloated feeling, breakouts on my jawline, chin, neck and top of my back. Very vivid dreams!


----------



## Flibberty87

This evening, I have spotted again.... Only brown and only when I wipe.

What does this meeeeeeeean?!

I'm driving myself mad :(


----------



## StrongerDust

Did you say you're over 2 weeks late?
I've been breaking out quite a bit lately, dry skin on my face, feel bloated, pain on the right side of my lower back...


----------



## StrongerDust

No full blown AF yet Flibberty? :U


----------



## Flibberty87

StrongerDust said:


> Did you say you're over 2 weeks late?
> I've been breaking out quite a bit lately, dry skin on my face, feel bloated, pain on the right side of my lower back...

When are you planning on testing again?


----------



## StrongerDust

Monday, hun. 
Thing is, I'll be three weeks late then - like this is NOT normal for me, this is the longest I've been in my life! like EVER, not even kidding. Tested a week ago today.


----------



## StrongerDust

This limbo has driven me to start my christmas shopping as a distraction!


----------



## StrongerDust

That's why sunshine88 has given me hope because I think she was over 2 weeks late?
I've never been 2 weeks late in my life, let alone THREE!


----------



## Flibberty87

She was indeed!

I was shocked yesterday when I went to get a birthday card to find a whole aisle of christmas cards out. IT'S AUGUST DAMMIT! 

I too am being driven mad. Even more so now. 

I don't know why I would be spotting.. Surely this would be too early for IB (if that's even a possibility)? FF has me at 4/5dpo (at 3 weeks late) and I spotted 3 days ago. 

This is making me even more crazy :(

I'm going to go crawl in a corner and sleep. Someone wake me when it's all over?


----------



## StrongerDust

Are your periods quite irregular?


----------



## Flibberty87

I usually have maybe 1-2 a year without medication. BUT I have NEVER spotted between periods (apart from IB) but I had positive OPKs after negative ones and had negative ones follow. 

I guess only time will tell ey? It seems nobody has any idea what it could be or why it's happening, it's all just a waiting game!


----------



## StrongerDust

Well you never know  It could be IB. Does it seem like the IB you've had before?
Can't believe I'm almost 20 days late! It's nearly time for my next period! :U


----------



## sunshine88

Flibberty - good luck, it's definitely a waiting game which I hope pays off for you. You definitely deserve it especially after all the messing around with the doctor etc this month. Have you got a testing date in mind?

Stronger - I am the same as you. Never ever late like this- i nearly always have 29-31 day cycles. came off bcp in December and my cycles have been like this for 8 months. i was on bcp for 9 years. I knew this was not normal for me and I am 2 weeks and 1 day late from my longest average cycle length of 31 days. I was looking at the first page where it shows how late we all are and saw your were in a similar situation to me. Really hoping you get a bfp Monday


----------



## StrongerDust

^^ we are very similar. 
When did you last test before today? I last tested when I was 12 days late.


----------



## sunshine88

I last tested myself last Sunday - bfn. I had a test done at the doctors Wednesday and she rang me with the results Friday to say it was negative. So today's test was 3 days after doctors test. I'm testing tomorrow am with another ic and then if that looks positive too I'm gonna buy a digi in town. I'm about 75% sure I O'ed on 19th July.
Are you gonna test tomorrow or wait til Monday?
Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## StrongerDust

Ahhh!! You give me so much hope <3 I tested last Saturday and you tested Sunday... We both got BFN's! And now this weekend you got a BFP! I'm so hoping I'll get mine as well.

Can I ask what y'all do with your positive HPT?


----------



## StrongerDust

Officially 20 days late! :U this is unbelievable.


----------



## sunshine88

Your definitely still in with a good chance I would say Stronger!
Sending lots of :dust:

This is my hpt this morning. This is fmu it's now 7am. I pee-ed in the cup at 5am cos I was desperate. Dipped for about 5 seconds and this result came up in about 90 seconds.
Yesterday's bfp was done with smu
Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Flibberty87

Definitely a bfp sunshine!! Congrats!!!! 

This has made me happy :)


----------



## Flibberty87

StrongerDust said:


> Ahhh!! You give me so much hope <3 I tested last Saturday and you tested Sunday... We both got BFN's! And now this weekend you got a BFP! I'm so hoping I'll get mine as well.
> 
> Can I ask what y'all do with your positive HPT?

Last time I kept them. Sad I know. But I wanted to do a baby journal and put my positive test in page one!

It is like what I had before but less.. it was only one occurrence and brown but there was more. This time it's only when I wipe. 

Hope you get your bfp x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay finally a BFP on this group!!

I kept all mine, they are in a box on top of my wardrobe :lol:


----------



## sunshine88

Hopefully more bfps will follow on. It's all a waiting game. Just really unsure why it has taken this long to get the positive and hoping it isn't a bad sign and is just a sign that it could be a boy :) what is everyone hoping for boy or girl? X


----------



## Flibberty87

I honestly don't mind. Oh wants a boy as he already has a girl but I really don't mind :)

Aww I'm so glad we finally got a bfp!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would like a girl just so we have one of each plus Hubby has 2 older boys but of we get another boy I will still be happy :)


----------



## cherrished

Congrats sunshine, I'm having the same as you Hun over 2 weeks late, also breaking out, cramps & bloating & vivid dreams too, also how weird but I have the pea size lump under my armpits on both lol  

Baby dust to everyone  xxx


----------



## KC6

Congrats on your BFPs ladies, can I join in? I've been reading this thread on and off for a while. We are newly weds, TTC no.1, this is our first month trying and my AF is now 9 days late, all BFNs! Oh man, think i'll make a Drs appointment tomorrow as no sign of AF. I'm so confused and not sure what to think! :wacko:


----------



## sunshine88

Cherished - very strange about the lump isn't it? I was hoping it was to do with milk ducts starting to develop or something like that but I'm probably way off the mark! Lol

Kc6 - we are also trying to conceive #1 and this is the first month. I got my bfp at 15 days late for AF so keep testing! Good luck x


----------



## KC6

Thanks Sunshine, that has given me hope :thumbup:


----------



## Timetotry

Congrats Sunshine! (How late was AF? Sorry I know you said it somewhere but I can't remember!)


CD37. Still BFN.
My longest cycle was the month I came off BCP, and that was 39 days. My cycles had been steadily decreasing since then, but if AF shows up, then they have increased again! Gah.
No AF symptoms this morning, no pregnancy symptoms either (that I am aware of!)
Checked my cervix high (which apparently mine is in the morning, but lowers during the day?). Mucus is clear, sticky last night; not egg white but I could stretch it.
How long do I wait before asking for a serum test??


----------



## Flibberty87

I think they would usually ask you to wait until your 2-4 weeks late and no bfp before they will do anything other that urine.

I'm not too sure tbh as my doc is spot on with me because of my history. She requested bloods and didn't even do a urine test.


----------



## sunshine88

Thanks timetotry
I was 2 weeks and one day late but I had been getting bfns all the way up to that point! X


----------



## Phyrea

Congratulations Sunshine!!! So delighted for you :) I'm glad someone has got their BFP! Come on ladies, lets hope the rest of us get them too!

I am currently on CD47, still no sign of AF althought (TMI ladies) I noticed some creamy CM today when I wiped, so I wonder could the witch be on her way, as boobs have also started to get a bit tender.

At this point, at least if she arrives I'll know where I stand and can get onto a new cycle!

Stronger, 20 days late! When will you test again? Sunshine has given us all so much hope!!

Any more development on the impending AF Flibberty?


----------



## Flibberty87

Nothing as yet. Tiiiiiiniest bit of brown spotting only when I wipe last night/this morning. That's it. I wouldn't have noticed if I wasn't looking for it!


----------



## StrongerDust

KC6 said:


> Congrats on your BFPs ladies, can I join in? I've been reading this thread on and off for a while. We are newly weds, TTC no.1, this is our first month trying and my AF is now 9 days late, all BFNs! Oh man, think i'll make a Drs appointment tomorrow as no sign of AF. I'm so confused and not sure what to think! :wacko:


Welcome! :)
Are you periods normally regular? Are you normally late?


----------



## StrongerDust

sunshine88 said:


> Your definitely still in with a good chance I would say Stronger!
> Sending lots of :dust:
> 
> This is my hpt this morning. This is fmu it's now 7am. I pee-ed in the cup at 5am cos I was desperate. Dipped for about 5 seconds and this result came up in about 90 seconds.
> Yesterday's bfp was done with smu
> Xxx


ooo I hope so! <3
Awhh, congrats on your BFP hun. :)


----------



## StrongerDust

Flibberty87 said:


> StrongerDust said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh!! You give me so much hope <3 I tested last Saturday and you tested Sunday... We both got BFN's! And now this weekend you got a BFP! I'm so hoping I'll get mine as well.
> 
> Can I ask what y'all do with your positive HPT?
> 
> Last time I kept them. Sad I know. But I wanted to do a baby journal and put my positive test in page one!
> 
> It is like what I had before but less.. it was only one occurrence and brown but there was more. This time it's only when I wipe.
> 
> Hope you get your bfp xClick to expand...

Baby journal? That sounds like such a good idea! I might do one of those if I get my BFP! :D

Hmmm, strange, keep us updated Flibberty!


----------



## StrongerDust

sunshine88 said:


> Hopefully more bfps will follow on. It's all a waiting game. Just really unsure why it has taken this long to get the positive and hoping it isn't a bad sign and is just a sign that it could be a boy :) what is everyone hoping for boy or girl? X

As said, it may be nothing more than you ovulated late or implanted late. :)
My sister didn't get a single positive pregnancy test till she was five months. She just kept getting negatives.


----------



## StrongerDust

Phyrea said:


> I am currently on CD47, still no sign of AF althought (TMI ladies) I noticed some creamy CM today when I wiped, so I wonder could the witch be on her way, as boobs have also started to get a bit tender.
> 
> At this point, at least if she arrives I'll know where I stand and can get onto a new cycle!
> 
> Stronger, 20 days late! When will you test again? Sunshine has given us all so much hope!!

Yeah 20 days! THREE weeks tomorrow. I've never been 2 weeks late on my period in my life, let alone three. :wacko:
Sunshine88 has given me a lot of hope. I last tested 8 days ago (at 12 days late) and it was BFN, so that was before I was two weeks late and Sunshine88 said she got her BFP at 15 days late... So I'm hoping I'm the same. I'm thinking about testing tomorrow... but then I'm thinking of waiting to see if my next period arrives... on the 26th Aug (I think). I know so many people test and test and test... but with me, I can quite happily keep putting it off just so I don't have to see a BFN because it makes me feel so miserable the rest of the day and I hate feeling like that...


----------



## Flibberty87

Yea, it's a plan I've always had since I was little lol

Start with a positive test and write something about it then throughout the pregnancy update it with scans and write about how I'm feeling. Nauseous, excited etc.

I thought it would be nice to be able to look back on years later :)

I still have a box with like 7 positive tests from last time hidden away in a drawer. I can't bring myself to throw them away! (Yes I did soooo many! I couldn't believe it ha)

I may do a test in the morning. It's been a week since last urine and blood test!


----------



## ac2010

I think you should test again flibberty. I'm still late and getting bfns. God knows what's going on.


----------



## Lawmonkey

FINALLY another bfp!! Congratulations Sunshine, that's great news! H&H 9months to u!

I've still not tested ladies, think there is no point. Probably just my nobody playing tricks. Am I right that u get af roughly 2 weeks after ovulating? Although I wasn't tracking this month as we were just waiting for ivf to start over the last 2-3 weeks I haven't had ov cm, does this mean I can't get my af yet?!
I sometimes feel like it is going to come still but nothing. 
Still high cervix, creamy cm, sore bbs, some (rare) dull cramps. My bbs are mostly painful at night in bed like anytime I move they wake me up. They r only tender to touch during the day or sore if I run downstairs.

Good luck to any testers 2mo! X


----------



## StrongerDust

I keep having dizzy/headachey spells at the moment..


----------



## StrongerDust

I keep getting dizzy/headachey spells. :(


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hey everyone just another wee update my right bb is leaking fluid, this is the second time in the last week. It starts white then looks kinda dusky clear. I hope I don't now have something wrong on top of everything else!


----------



## Flibberty87

I think you need to test Lawmonkey!

I'm scared to test, I know I'll get another BFN and it makes me sad :(


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Lawmonkey said:


> Hey everyone just another wee update my right bb is leaking fluid, this is the second time in the last week. It starts white then looks kinda dusky clear. I hope I don't now have something wrong on top of everything else!

:test::test::test::test:


----------



## Lawmonkey

Haha peer pressure, love it! Surely it would be far to early for all that a by lmp would only be 7+3 weeks def not any longer coz that af was sheer hell, the worst in a long time! Going shopping after work 2mo so think I will get some tests then. Thanks x


----------



## Flibberty87

Eee we're awful aren't we! See what limbo does to us nice normal ladies!!

I'm not going to drink anymore tonight now so I can brew some nice FMU for a test in the morning. I'm already expecting a BFN so I'm not holding out any hope at all then I won't be disappointed!

I just want AF to get here already!

I keep getting shooty pains in my uterus area. From maybe around my cervix up to under my bellybutton. And on and off cramps. I had forgot about them until I just got one whilst typing this hah


----------



## Lawmonkey

U never know Flibberty! U might finally get that bfp!I will keep my fingers crossed for u! I just keep thinking how long can his all go on without one or the other! X


----------



## gerbera35

I'm going to join you ladies..I m due AF today, usually have a day or so of spotting beforehand but absolutely nothing this month. I've had CM the past few days and really bad indigestion. Took a cheapie test yesterday and today and both were negative...so the wait shall start.


----------



## ac2010

I've had the exact same pains flibberty. Maybe it means something.


----------



## Flibberty87

I hope so!

Still no AF, just had a tiiiiny bit more brown yak when wiping.

We shall hopefully know in the morning!


----------



## Nini Lopez

Keep my fingers crossed for you Flibberty....


----------



## sunshine88

Welcome to all the new girls & Good luck to all the Monday morning testers x
:dust:


----------



## StrongerDust

I'm officially THREE WEEKS late now.


----------



## Flibberty87

BFN this morning. Had a really clear vivid dream again last night. Very odd.

Looking at the test at the 10 minute mark is BAD! I swear there is a hint of a line. Probably an evap though.

I will wait another week then according to ff af will be due.


----------



## EMYJC

Many congratulations sunshine. Thats fab news. So happy for you. xx I didnt get a BFP with my son until like day 70 of a cycle so noone give up hope until a period shows. x I am not testing today- Gonna wait another few days. Bloated, and when I stetch up I get weird pull low down in my groin iykwim, also back aches a lot easier than normal from doing normal things like hoovering. Spotty chin but nothing much else. Good luck to anyone testing today. x


----------



## EMYJC

Fingers crossed for you Flibberty x


----------



## ac2010

Did you take a pic flibberty?


----------



## ac2010

Another test today. Looks BFN but I swear I saw a line in it.

https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p569/astro20111/null-1.jpg


----------



## Flibberty87

I did take a picture at about 5 mins. I don't know if I can upload from my phone.. I'll try but I'm out with the stepchild atm so if not I'll upload when I get home.


----------



## EMYJC

Ac2010 I used a test same as that and had a line but jr disappeared by ten minutes. Been told a true positive should stay at least 48 hours. Hope yours comes back a strong positive x


----------



## Flibberty87

Sorry for the tmi ladies but I am obviously checking every wipe now. Well there was just a teeny bit of brown this AM and I mean like a teeny bit. Just now when I wiped there was this like glob of creamy yellowy cm. Cervix this morning was very high and soft. Any clues?


----------



## Timetotry

Well, I'm out.
Went to check my cervix this morning and found blood.
It's was just our first time trying, but I was really hoping for a honeymoon baby!
I'm a little disappointed, more so because my cycle has gotten longer for the first time since Jan coming off BCP. My body was going in the right direction until now! Dammit.
I'm thinking with my cycles being a bit variable, maybe I should try temping.
I know everyone is different, but it kinda sucks when all of my friends have gotten pregnant their first try. (Trying not to compare... )


Good luck to everyone else!!!


----------



## sunshine88

Tmi alert
I was having those globs flibbery in a whitish colour with yellowish flecks in it. It was strechy but not like ewcm. I haven't got them now but I was gettin them between 5 and 11 DPO and the globs got bigger as the days went on. Then when AF was due it went back creamy again. Hope this is a good
sign for you x


----------



## sunshine88

Sorry to here :witch: arrived timetotry. :Hugs: Wishing you luck next cycle. Have you tried preseed? If I didn't get positive I was gonna invest in some from ebay it's about £12 I've heard lots of good thing about it x


----------



## ac2010

Got some FRERs in the house so may try one tomorrow. Someone said it looked like an evap on that pic.


----------



## sunshine88

ac2010 said:


> Got some FRERs in the house so may try one tomorrow. Someone said it looked like an evap on that pic.

Good luck hun, let us know what happens, hopefully the faint line you saw was the sign that stronger bfps are coming x


----------



## Flibberty87

Hmm interesting! According to ff I'm 6/7dpo now.. I didn't have time to see if it was stretchy etc as I'm out and had a two year old waiting for me lol just seen the glob on the paper and made a mental note to ask about it!


----------



## ac2010

Thanks guys. Does anyone see anything on the pic? I can't see it on the pic but could in person.


----------



## brunettebimbo

AC I had loads of tests like that :( Take a look in my journal for pictures. Those tests are cruel!

Flibberty I had that, strange because I've never had it before!

Keeping my fingers crossed that all you girls still in limbo get your BFPs soon :)


----------



## HopefulInNL

Sunshine..I guess I am just following you from thread to thread :haha:!

Hi Ladies...I hope you don't mind me joining the group! I am now on cd 43 with no signs of AF. I'm really trying not to symptom spot, but yesterday I felt great until about 2pm and then I felt sick - all I wanted to do is lay down! Then, around 5pm I felt fine again! I also have a slight pressure in my lower right side that has been pretty constant for the last 3 weeks or so. I have taken a FRER almost every day now, going on three weeks! I don't know exactly how many DPO I am, as we didn't do and predictor kits this month and my cycles have been anywhere from 28-36 days for the past 6 months or so (which were regulated by Clomid) - also took the month off of clomid, too.

My husband and I have now been TTC since December 2011 with one :angel: in February 2013.

All I can do it wait. :coffee:


----------



## ac2010

I'm gonna try a FRER tomorrow.


----------



## Lawmonkey

Bfn after work, 100% convinced I'm out but just took one last test to check, as if it was gonna change lol! 

Have sat attempting to tweak it as thought I could see a faint line (I know this late it should be dark) but pretty crap at tweaking anyway lol! 

Sorry Flibberty, u may just be too early now though. 

Good luck everyone! X


----------



## chasemanzmum

I am out! Started 6 days late. Good luck to you other ladies.


----------



## StrongerDust

I have an important question.
I'm three weeks late. My LMP was 1st July.
If I am pregnant, I would be seven weeks today.
But if you don't get a BFP until three weeks after your period is due, do doctors still canculate your due date from your LMP?


----------



## Nini Lopez

I would think they would schedule an us to see how far long you are


----------



## StrongerDust

Last night I felt like I had wet myself, turns out I just had lots of watery discharge. Like urine, but it wasn't. It was like water. I don't normally get watery discharge, normally it's creamy/white, if i get any. But I found this online "You may notice an increase in discharge as your vaginal walls soften and relax and a watery substance is produced. Pregnant women have a lot of watery discharge during pregnancy, epecially first trimester as an early sign of uterus wall softening"


----------



## Flibberty87

StrongerDust said:


> Last night I felt like I had wet myself, turns out I just had lots of watery discharge. Like urine, but it wasn't. It was like water. I don't normally get watery discharge, normally it's creamy/white, if i get any. But I found this online "You may notice an increase in discharge as your vaginal walls soften and relax and a watery substance is produced. Pregnant women have a lot of watery discharge during pregnancy, epecially first trimester as an early sign of uterus wall softening"

Did you test today?

Either way I think you need to call the doctor soon! 3 weeks late is a lot!


----------



## Flibberty87

Today's test. Photo taken at 4-5 minutes
 



Attached Files:







20130819_071603.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## StrongerDust

Flibberty87 said:


> StrongerDust said:
> 
> 
> Last night I felt like I had wet myself, turns out I just had lots of watery discharge. Like urine, but it wasn't. It was like water. I don't normally get watery discharge, normally it's creamy/white, if i get any. But I found this online "You may notice an increase in discharge as your vaginal walls soften and relax and a watery substance is produced. Pregnant women have a lot of watery discharge during pregnancy, epecially first trimester as an early sign of uterus wall softening"
> 
> Did you test today?
> 
> Either way I think you need to call the doctor soon! 3 weeks late is a lot!Click to expand...

Nope, I didn't test. I know, I know! I'm too scared! I just CANNOT cope seeing that BFN! I've never been this late in my entire life. I have no idea what's going on! I haven't tested since I was 12 days late, I'm now 21 days late. I'll be making a doctors appointment soon anyhow (for other reasons).


----------



## HopefulInNL

StrongerDust said:


> I have an important question.
> I'm three weeks late. My LMP was 1st July.
> If I am pregnant, I would be seven weeks today.
> But if you don't get a BFP until three weeks after your period is due, do doctors still canculate your due date from your LMP?

StongerDust...I am in the same boat as you, just one week behind. My LMP was July 8th, but still getting bfn.


----------



## StrongerDust

:) hey. When do you last test? Have you ever been this late before?


----------



## ticklemonster

StrongerDust said:


> I have an important question.
> I'm three weeks late. My LMP was 1st July.
> If I am pregnant, I would be seven weeks today.
> But if you don't get a BFP until three weeks after your period is due, do doctors still canculate your due date from your LMP?

They do but when I went for an early scan, the dr thought I was 8 weeks pregnant going by my last period but when I went for scan they said I was only 4 weeks, I have to go back for a re scan in two weeks to see if baby has grown if not its going to be another blighted ovum. Keeping my fingers tightly crossed

So it could be that you just ovulated really late xxx


----------



## StrongerDust

Well I've just checked now and my CM is now very wet and milky! Which I would say is a good sign.


----------



## HopefulInNL

StrongerDust said:


> :) hey. When do you last test? Have you ever been this late before?

I tested yesterday...in the afternoon. Didn't test today, but I am going to try again tomorrow morning with FMU.


----------



## Flibberty87

I _think_ my boobies are showing veins more. I only just noticed when cleaning my piercings. Also when I walked in the bedroom in just my underwear, OH's actual words were "Oooh babe your rack looks awesome" So from that I'm gathering they're bigger aswell hah

I've also developed a ton of spots :( I *NEVER* get spots. Maybe one when I have AF but usually not more than that. 

Overall I just feel generally gross!


----------



## sunshine88

I have so many spots over my lower cheeks, chin, jawline, neck, shoulders and back. It's gross! Hope this symptom doesn't last that long!


----------



## Flibberty87

So sorry for this TMI ladies but I need to talk to someone about all of this!

Basically, my 'spotting' has mostly been a really pale brown coloured creamy cm. Until that glob earlier. Since then it has changed to cloudy/almost clear and watery. But it has brown bits in it. I don't even know how to describe it really. Some bits are kinda stringy and some are just specks. They're all small. But this is all confusing to me :( 

I seriously feel like I am going mad :(

Talk some sense to me? Or help me find answers as Dr Google is rubbish tonight!


----------



## ac2010

I've never had that Flibberty so no help here.

Am I the only one with no symptoms? No spots or that for me, only thing is kinda wet CM and feeling a bit sick now and again.


----------



## StrongerDust

My boobs have been quite itchy lately. :/ like so itchy. I look at them now and there is quite a few red bits, almost like tiny insect bits everywhere, but they're not. Any idea?


----------



## Phyrea

Welcome to all the new limbo-ers!! And babydust for the next cycle to all who had a visit from AF!!

Hmm Flibberty that sounds promising but I have no idea.. Could it be implantation bleeding? possibly? Old blood that is now coming down with CM?

Stronger, I know you don't wanna see a BFN but I think you need to test again!!

I had a disasterous two days.. In short, my feet got stung and I had itchy little bites. So I put some sudo cream on them to stop them itching so much. Fast forward a couple of hours, I'm in the out of hours doctors with HUGE swollen feet full of fluid. I got Cellulitis from some bacteria that got in through the bite wound. I have been put on heavy antibiotics last night, the swelling hasn't gone down at all now so I may need to go to hospital.

Can antibiotics interfere with conception/implanation? God I really hope not. I know its crazy, my feet are massively swollen and I'm only concerned about whats going on in my uterus lol.


----------



## Flibberty87

I really don't know about that one.. I've only ever seen cellulitis in elderly people myself so I'm pretty sure they weren't ttc lol

Not saying it's an old persons disease there.. just I've worked with elderly people for years lol

As for possible IB, ff has me at 6/7dpo and its been happening for about 3 days now I think. Implantation doesn't happen that early does it? Of course ff could be completely wrong!


----------



## Phyrea

Well you can implant from as early as 3dp0 can't you? I really don't know, but if it is thats exciting! You can just wait about 3-4 days and test again?

I had never seen/heard of cellulitis before ever. All I can tell ya is that it was scary to watch my foot get bigger and full of fluid. Hence I'm up so early with the pain and waiting to call the doctors! BOO!


----------



## Flibberty87

Yea it sucks! At 6am every day I had to massage cream into this ladies giant legs. I could tell it hurt because they were red hot! 

I though implantation happened at 8-9dpo? I really don't know tbh! I'll test again in a few days.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ac2010

Looks like another BFN for me.

https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p569/astro20111/null-2.jpg


----------



## sunshine88

Hi girls

Flibberty- I'm think you can implant as early as 3dpo I'm sure I've read that's the earliest some girls implant.

Stronger- you definitely need to test again! Lol

Ac2010- how many DPO/ days late for AF are you now? Is this really abnormal for you?

Phyrea- that sounds awful, hope you feel better soon x

My new symptoms is constipation last night and just woke up with a couple new spots on my chin.


----------



## ac2010

I'm about 8/9 days late I think. Never been this late before.


----------



## KC6

Hey!! Im currently 11 days late and on CD 40. I went to the Drs today, she said they don't usually do urine or blood tests for pregnancy as HPTs are so reliable but it's not unusual for people not to get a BFP for a few weeks. However as I'm travelling to an area with a high risk of malaria soon, it would be wise to find out so they know what anti malarial I should be on, the blood results should be in in 2 days!


----------



## sunshine88

If your that late for af and it's really not normal for you then it's a really good sign! :happydance:
Everyone's bodies are different but I knew 15 days late was just not normal for me!! You know your body best, better than any doctor.
Hopefully it's just a shy bean and not ready to make an appearance just yet.
But,.. even if your stark white on the test one day, there can still be 2 lines show the next day! 
Fingers crossed you girls are just days away from your :bfp:
Xx :dust:


----------



## ac2010

Thanks sunshine :)


----------



## HopefulInNL

Well, I tested again today and got another bfn. Still no signs of af, but I woke up this morning feeling like this just isn't the month and I have kinda lost hope this time around. I have a feeling my cycle is just messed up and I am going to have to go on Provera yet again to get the witch to show...today is cd44, ugh!


----------



## StrongerDust

Hey everyone, 
Sorry for those STILL in limbo.
Nothing new here, apart from I'm now 22 days late.
Still haven't got the nerve to test, I find y'all must be pretty brave to keep testing!
I've decided to wait until it's been two weeks since I last tested which is in *four days * time and see how things are then. (then again, my next period is due in six days time, so may actually wait and see what happens then!) I know I keep putting it off, I'm dreadful! :coffee:
Another symptom I've started to notice is a very dry mouth/throat/thristy at night time... Sunshine88 did you experience this at all?


----------



## sunshine88

Hi stronger, no I haven't had that but my cm has now changed to wet and milky which is how you described yours the other day so that's a good sign. I'm sure you do get an increase in cm when pregnant. I can't wait for you to test! 4 days is on Saturday. My first positive was on a Saturday so hopefully it's a lucky day for :bfp: ! Lol x


----------



## StrongerDust

When you say wet, do you mean like the feel of water? slippery? because mine is very wet and milky right now, I just checked. I'm worried this isn't a good sign...


----------



## Lawmonkey

Sorry to all those who have got a bfn.

Well ladies it's celebration time for me, I am finally getting my af. Some very slight pink spotting when i wipe (tmi) and that normally means af 2mo morn!!! Wooohoooo! I am so glad, it is a huge relief. 
That means 2mo I will be calling the hospital finally to book in for ivf! I really have noT wanted to do it tbh and was planning to take an extra cycle before calling the hosp but after that limbo I'm not holding off in case it takes forever again lol! 
After 5 years of ttc I am finally approaching my final option and either way this will all be over for us - a bit like this limbo - so hopefully no matter the result I will manage to be happy! 

Good luck to everyone and try to stay positive, we will all get there one way or another and when we do we will be the best mothers in the world. I will be checking in to c how it goes for u all, best of luck and lots of baby dust! X


----------



## capture182

Hi everyone. 4 days late for AF, took a test this morning and it was negative. Not sure what to expect but it doesn't feel like AF is coming anytime soon. Only symptoms I have is increased cm and lower back pain. 

:dust:


----------



## sunshine88

Good luck with everything hopefull and sorry to hear AF showed lawmonkey but at least your happy and celebrating the outcome and I hope the ivf is really successful for you.
Stronger - my cm is like thin white lotion but not like waterey.
My new symptom is now and again a 2-3 second long stabbing-type pain in my right boob


----------



## sunshine88

capture182 said:


> Hi everyone. 4 days late for AF, took a test this morning and it was negative. Not sure what to expect but it doesn't feel like AF is coming anytime soon. Only symptoms I have is increased cm and lower back pain.
> 
> :dust:

Welcome and good luck 
If AF doesn't feel like its gonna make an appearance that's a really good sign. Have you ever had longer cycles or been late before?x


----------



## StrongerDust

sunshine88 said:


> Good luck with everything hopefull and sorry to hear AF showed lawmonkey but at least your happy and celebrating the outcome and I hope the ivf is really successful for you.
> Stronger - my cm is like thin white lotion but not like waterey.
> My new symptom is now and again a 2-3 second long stabbing-type pain in my right boob

Okay, stupid question coming up... Are we meant to be wet-ish 'down there' regardless of CM. because my CM is milky white and very thin but I guess the watery question is because I'm wet 'down there'.


----------



## StrongerDust

Sunshine88... Before you got your BFP did you even get a super faint line when you tested before you were 15 days late?


----------



## StrongerDust

Lawmonkey said:


> Sorry to all those who have got a bfn.
> 
> Well ladies it's celebration time for me, I am finally getting my af. Some very slight pink spotting when i wipe (tmi) and that normally means af 2mo morn!!! Wooohoooo! I am so glad, it is a huge relief.
> That means 2mo I will be calling the hospital finally to book in for ivf! I really have noT wanted to do it tbh and was planning to take an extra cycle before calling the hosp but after that limbo I'm not holding off in case it takes forever again lol!
> After 5 years of ttc I am finally approaching my final option and either way this will all be over for us - a bit like this limbo - so hopefully no matter the result I will manage to be happy!
> 
> Good luck to everyone and try to stay positive, we will all get there one way or another and when we do we will be the best mothers in the world. I will be checking in to c how it goes for u all, best of luck and lots of baby dust! X

Awhh! Hun! I bet your pleased to finally be out of limbo!!


----------



## StrongerDust

How are you doing flibberty?


----------



## Flibberty87

Still no af ha. She's playing wicked tricks on me :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm sure I read you can implant from 5DPO!

Lawmonkey glad your now out of limbo, good luck with your IVF!

I'm currently CD9. I'm really hoping this will be a normal cycle. I want to be pregnant so badly!


----------



## Flibberty87

Me too Brunette! Why can't having a baby just be so much simpler?! 

CD67 for me. 8dpo. possibly 9. FF can't make up it's mind. No more spotting. BFN this morning. Ordered some new ICs though as I don't really trust these ones. They should be here today so of course I will have to test one out!


----------



## brunettebimbo

When's your next blood test? X


----------



## sunshine88

Good luck with testing brunette, flibbery and stronger. I was weary of the ic's too but it's too expensive to keep testing with other brands. I think they do take longer to go positive than frer and clear blue though cos the ic's were showing very faint lines 2 days ago still, but when I did the clearblue + yesterday the test line was actually darker than the control line.

Stronger - tmi alert - yes i definitely got a general wet feeling down there. Also, my tests were completely white as a none leading up to my bfp, I never even saw any hint of a line until last Saturday and I had only been testing with ic's and one unrine test at doctors exactly a week ago. The doctor rang me last Friday and told me the result was negative over the phone and I didn't believe it so the next day I tested and bfp.


----------



## sunshine88

***thay was supposed to say white as a bone*** lol


----------



## Flibberty87

I think you used the same ICs as me sunshine.. They were advertised as 10milu but when I researched they were 20-25 and really unreliable anyway according to reviews. one woman said she didnt get a positive until 9 weeks with them. So I haven't trusted them.

Also I tried the coke test and they didn't get a line so I'm sure mine were faulty!


----------



## sunshine88

Yer I saw your picture the other day flibberty and noticed it was the same ic as mine. Think they were £1.70 for 10. I've had two batches and I'm sure my first batch was faulty! Maybe this is why it took me so long to get a positive - but then that wouldnt explain the doctors test - they probably use the same brand!x


----------



## ac2010

I'm gonna order some new ones too. Don't trust the ones I have.


----------



## Flibberty87

Which ones are you using ac2010?


----------



## ac2010

Been using these ones -https://www.amazon.co.uk/Highly-Sensitive-Ultra-Early-Pregnancy/dp/B0076ASBTY/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1377088901&sr=8-11&keywords=pregnancy+test

Has anyone tried these? - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Suresign-Pregnancy-Test-Strips-Pack/dp/B009FAM09U/ref=sr_1_22?ie=UTF8&qid=1377088790&sr=8-22&keywords=pregnancy+test


----------



## Flibberty87

So my ICs arrived.. And the goddam dog chewed the package. So out of my 50 tests I have 39 that I can use. She's bitten through 11 of the packets. The sticks are still in tact as far as I can see.

Ac2010 - Those green ones I've not used but the blue ones you're using look like my old ones. And as you're in the uk would you like the details of where I just got my 50 tests for £3.79?


----------



## ac2010

What ones did you just order? Yeah send me the details :D


----------



## Flibberty87

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221094742299?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I also got my ovulation tests from them too.

So I of course had to test them out. I think it was SMU lol can't remember! It wasn't completely diluted but was quite clear. And according to FF I'm only about 8dpo so not expecting a positive. Yet.

You guys can judge! Both pictures taken at 5 minute mark.
 



Attached Files:







20130821_140649.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 22









20130821_140612.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## ac2010

I think I see a line Flibberty!

How long did they take to come?


----------



## Flibberty87

Really?!

I paid an extra twenty pence to have it first class. Ordered them monday evening so pretty quick!


----------



## ac2010

Yup I still see it :D

I paid the extra 20p too.


----------



## Flibberty87

See I thought I could irl but thought maybe I had line eye lol will test fmu tomorrow :)


----------



## StrongerDust

sunshine88 said:


> Good luck with testing brunette, flibbery and stronger. I was weary of the ic's too but it's too expensive to keep testing with other brands. I think they do take longer to go positive than frer and clear blue though cos the ic's were showing very faint lines 2 days ago still, but when I did the clearblue + yesterday the test line was actually darker than the control line.
> 
> Stronger - tmi alert - yes i definitely got a general wet feeling down there. Also, my tests were completely white as a none leading up to my bfp, I never even saw any hint of a line until last Saturday and I had only been testing with ic's and one unrine test at doctors exactly a week ago. The doctor rang me last Friday and told me the result was negative over the phone and I didn't believe it so the next day I tested and bfp.

Hey :)
Oh! That's good cause I've been feeling pretty wet down there as well. I checked my CM today and there's quite a bit of it! Very thin and slippery! Milky white, which I take is a good sign? My boobs are still itchy today and I have quite a few bumps all around the areola... I'm not blessed in the boobs department at all, but maybe they're itchy because they're growing/getting bigger? This is never an AF symptoms. My boobs have no changes associated with AF. Today marks 23 days late. I had another headache for 2 hours yesterday evening. I seem to be getting daily headaches. Still quite thirsty at night. Hmmmm.


----------



## Flibberty87

When I was last preg my boobs didn't hurt but my nips were itchy and tingly all the time lol


----------



## ac2010

I'm quite wet too which I've never had before. My boobs hurt a bit but nothing major. I felt sick earlier today but that's about it.


----------



## wbee

Edit. Never mind.


----------



## Pearly86

Hey count me in today is CD 36 and no AF yet ...:baby dust to all
Planning to check on sunday i am at 13DPO today!!


----------



## StrongerDust

Flibberty87 said:


> When I was last preg my boobs didn't hurt but my nips were itchy and tingly all the time lol

Oh really? Sounds like a good sign then. Do they itch because they're growing/getting bigger? Like my boobs don't hurt/get sore/itch/ache AT ALL with AF, like I have no problems with them at all. Never have done. So maybe that's a good sign?


----------



## Flibberty87

It does indeed :) I really want you to test again!!


----------



## StrongerDust

Maybe I do secretly want to test, but I know I'll get a BFN! :'(
I can't stand seeing it.
My next period is in 5 days. Like what?! I haven't even had this one yet!
I wanna wait until then to see if my period comes, if not, I reckon I will test. Maybe. 
I'll be in labour by the time I test 
Imagine 6 months from now, I still wouldn't have tested and I'll be posting "hey, nothing new again, I'm now 182 days late and seem to of gotten quite fat! I reckon I'll wait a couple more days and maybe test then..." haha, this is gonna go on forever! I reckon I'll be the last one in limbo!


----------



## Flibberty87

Haha I literally laughed out loud at that. 

You know you should test! You never know, you could get a BFP! It all sounds really promising!


----------



## sunshine88

Stronger u gotta :test: ! ! !
I don't know how you can put yourself through all of this not knowing! Lol 
xx


----------



## sunshine88

Flibberty87 said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221094742299?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I also got my ovulation tests from them too.
> 
> So I of course had to test them out. I think it was SMU lol can't remember! It wasn't completely diluted but was quite clear. And according to FF I'm only about 8dpo so not expecting a positive. Yet.
> 
> You guys can judge! Both pictures taken at 5 minute mark.

I think there is a faint line in that bottom test Flibberty!
Was it clearer in real life cos it's hard to see very well from the photo.
When are you testing again? X


----------



## Flibberty87

I'll test again with FMU. I thought I could see something but thought I just have major line eye going on lol looking at it now that it's dry, I can definitley see a faint line but obviously I have to say evap as it's been so long.


----------



## StrongerDust

sunshine88 said:


> Stronger u gotta :test: ! ! !
> I don't know how you can put yourself through all of this not knowing! Lol
> xx


I'm so patient!
No, really I'm just gonna wait until 26th August to see if my next period shows... then prehaps I'll wait until Christmas. :xmas23:

:saywhat:

haha<3


----------



## ac2010

I dunno how you do it Stronger!? You gotta test soon!


----------



## StrongerDust

Flibberty87 said:


> Haha I literally laughed out loud at that.
> 
> You know you should test! You never know, you could get a BFP! It all sounds really promising!

I know. :blush:
Just wanna see if my next period comes in 5 days. 
:coffee:


----------



## StrongerDust

ac2010 said:


> I dunno how you do it Stronger!? You gotta test soon!

Everyone says that! :haha:
They're like... you're crazy.
Good things come to those who wait :winkwink:


----------



## Flibberty87

I couldn't do it. It was hard enough waiting a few days lol Now I can't stop peeing on sticks again. Even though they're all BFNs I'm getting used to it now.

I no longer think I'm pregnant. I just think my body is messing with me! Then if I do get a BFP it will be a lovely surprise :)

Keep getting a stabby pain in my boob :(


----------



## StrongerDust

Off topic, but whats with the little lumps on the aroela(sp?)?


----------



## StrongerDust

Flibberty87 said:


> I couldn't do it. It was hard enough waiting a few days lol Now I can't stop peeing on sticks again. Even though they're all BFNs I'm getting used to it now.
> 
> I no longer think I'm pregnant. I just think my body is messing with me! Then if I do get a BFP it will be a lovely surprise :)
> 
> Keep getting a stabby pain in my boob :(

You ain't out till you know who shows up!


----------



## chloe18.

Right girls I need your help...please tell me what you think of this then I will explain :shrug:


----------



## sunshine88

Definitely an early :bfp: ! Congrats ! X


----------



## chloe18.

sunshine88 said:


> Definitely an early :bfp: ! Congrats ! X

But this is the thing I've posted here a few times about AF being late and had pink discharge on 12th and 13th then full blown bleeding for 3 days which I thought was my period...:shrug:


----------



## Flibberty87

Could have been ib! When was the bleeding? 

Don't want to be a debbie downer but those tests are evil for evaps. It looks like a bfp but I would confirm with a pink dye! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## StrongerDust

Was the bleeding like period blood or was its pink/brown?
Did you have cramps with the bleeding at all?
Tbh, I've heard lots of bad things about blue dye pregnancy tests, I would take a FRER one. If that comes back positive, I would seek medical advice.


----------



## chloe18.

I had pink discharge on the 12th and 13th then bleed for 3 days no cramps but yesterday and today could not get off the sofa and feel sick today trying not to get my hopes up as I've heard about these tests but the line came up within a minute :/ xx


----------



## Flibberty87

Sounds good to me Chloe! Get a pink test!!!!!


----------



## StrongerDust

I would deffo buy a FRER ASAP and if positive, seek medical advise or ring the NHS Direct. (111)


----------



## StrongerDust

Hey y'all, I don't know how many here are between 19-25 years old, but if you are, feel free to come join my thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...younguns-ttc-thread-10-bfps.html#post25868969

*We've got 10 BFP's now! *
<3


----------



## ac2010

I'd join but I'm not trying to conceive yet. In an unplanned tww.


----------



## StrongerDust

ac2010 said:


> I'd join but I'm not trying to conceive yet. In an unplanned tww.

You can still join, hun.
As long as you're WTT for *#1*. :)
No harm coming in early if you want to. :)


----------



## Flibberty87

Goddamit! I was only just 26 3 weeks ago :(


----------



## StrongerDust

Oh Flibbertyy! :(
Maybe we can keep that a secret ;)
You don't look a day over 21!


----------



## Flibberty87

Haha thanks :p

OH's niece didn't realise how old I was until my birthday lol she was really shocked and said she thought I was only about 20. 

She is now my new best friend haha


----------



## ac2010

Ok ill join :)


----------



## StrongerDust

See ;) hahaha.


----------



## Flibberty87

I think she was only saying that because she knows how old OH is and he's a bit younger than me


----------



## sunshine88

I already posted on that thread a few times and I've only just realised that it was your thread stronger! Lol x:dohh:


----------



## StrongerDust

Hahaha! Yeah when I looked and saw you in and thought ohhh! I know you ;) hahaha.


----------



## StrongerDust

Guess who's 24 days late now? :)


----------



## EMYJC

I'm out of that group. I'm an OAP at 34 compared to you lot! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Chloe on first glance it looked grey in colour but when I opened it bigger (I'm on my phone) I see a bit of blue. Maybe get a pink dye one to confirm?

Some women have periods every month even though they are pregnant so it is possible. Good luck!


----------



## Flibberty87

Another BFN this morning. Just waiting for af now! 

I'm now 26 days late but only 9dpo according to ff.

I reckon I'm out. If that spotting was ib I should be having positive tests by now.


----------



## ac2010

Doctors was useless. Wouldn't give me a blood test so gotta go back in 3 weeks time!


----------



## Flibberty87

What a waste of time!


----------



## ac2010

I know! They gave me folic tablets so I've to take them. Why not just give me the blood test and put me out my misery!


----------



## Flibberty87

I want af to hurry up and put me out of my misery. I'm spotting again today. It's driving me mad :cry:


----------



## ac2010

I feel for you Flibberty. I've had no spotting what so ever. Wish it would just hurry up!


----------



## Flibberty87

Got a letter from the hospital yesterday aswell. Just a report from when I went to see the recurring miscarriage team. But it reminded me how hard everything is. All the meds they named and all the tests they're doing.

Why can't this just be easy?


----------



## Phyrea

I think I might be out of limbo, today when I went to the bathroom I had TMI warning. Light pink discharge when I wiped, none on my panty liner but maybe the start of AF? I don't know if that could be implantation bleeding. I never normally see something like that. So I'm going to assume its AF and obviously hope it's IB. 

Either way... I'd like to be out of limbo :)


----------



## Flibberty87

Yey! Same here hah spotting.. Sign of AF or IB.. Hmm 

Waiting patiently!

:coffee:


----------



## StrongerDust

Today I feel awful! I have the WORST sore throat - I can barely talk and earache/cough/muscusy nose and throat. 

Symptom of pregnancy?


----------



## ac2010

I hope you both find out soon :D

I'm still waiting. I sent a pic of my FRER to my mate and she said she can see a faint line so I've to test tomorrow with it lol. Using my last one will be hard!


----------



## Phyrea

Oh god we are both in the same boat lol!! Cd51 here.... Think we ovulated late? And possibly this is it?! I hate trying to be patient.


----------



## Phyrea

Stronger dust, when are you testing again? You said you were 20 days late and sure your next period nearly due. You'll need to call a doctor soon maybe to get bloods done!


----------



## Flibberty87

CD68 here! FF says 9dpo, although I'm 26 days late according to first positive opk..

Testing every day now until af or BFP


----------



## ac2010

Did you test today Flibberty?


----------



## Flibberty87

I did. It was a BFN I think.


----------



## ac2010

Did you take a pic?


----------



## Flibberty87

I did but I just realised one of them focussing on the background instead of the test.

Pic 1 - 3 minutes. Pic 2 - 5 minutes. Pic 3 - 30 minutes and dry.
 



Attached Files:







20130822_073524.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 9









20130822_073602.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 9









20130822_082944.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ac2010

I see a line on the 30 minutes and dry one!


----------



## StrongerDust

Phyrea said:


> Stronger dust, when are you testing again? You said you were 20 days late and sure your next period nearly due. You'll need to call a doctor soon maybe to get bloods done!

I'm 24 days late today. 
I'm due on my next period in four days time. I'm terrible for testing... I haven't tested for 12 days now? Last time I tested I was 12 days late, so less than 2 weeks. :/
I'm planning on waiting until Monday because that's when my next AF is due and see if AF turns up...


----------



## Flibberty87

:test:

Stronger. You are so much more patient than me. And I am literally the most patient person I know. Well, when it comes to things other than ttc ha


----------



## chloe18.

Well girls turns out I am pregnant after all :haha:

Lots of baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## StrongerDust

Ahhhh! OMG!! :) congrats!!! Now spell the beans. How late are you? Symptoms?


----------



## StrongerDust

Flibberty87 said:


> :test:
> 
> Stronger. You are so much more patient than me. And I am literally the most patient person I know. Well, when it comes to things other than ttc ha

Hahaha! Tbh, I don't think it's because I'm patient... More like because I can't stand seeing a BFN.


----------



## chloe18.

That's the confusion I thought I had my period on the 16th full blown period for 3-4 days felt sick yesterday evening and something told me to test and bam no symptoms other than sicky and tired xxx


----------



## Phyrea

Congratulations!!!! That is super :) xxxxx


----------



## StrongerDust

chloe18. said:


> That's the confusion I thought I had my period on the 16th full blown period for 3-4 days felt sick yesterday evening and something told me to test and bam no symptoms other than sicky and tired xxx


Ohh yess! Remember now. Are you contacting your doctor about the bleeding? Was your 'suppose' period on time or were you late?


----------



## Flibberty87

Wooo congrats!! :D :D :D


----------



## chloe18.

Ohh yess! Remember now. Are you contacting your doctor about the bleeding? Was your 'suppose' period on time or were you late?[/QUOTE]

I spoke to the midwife and told her the situation and she said could have been implantation bleeding...so she said just keep an eye just incase anymore if so then contact the doctor xx


----------



## StrongerDust

chloe18. said:


> Ohh yess! Remember now. Are you contacting your doctor about the bleeding? Was your 'suppose' period on time or were you late?

I spoke to the midwife and told her the situation and she said could have been implantation bleeding...so she said just keep an eye just incase anymore if so then contact the doctor xx[/QUOTE]

Awhh good to hear!
What's your CM been like?


----------



## Pearly86

chloe18. said:


> View attachment 661917
> 
> 
> Well girls turns out I am pregnant after all :haha:
> 
> Lots of baby dust to you all xxx

Hey congrats !! on BFP..but i read you got ur full blown periods as well..i really want to know more like what are ur symptoms and what dpo u got ur periods and what dpo are u today at??
sorry for too many ques.hun I am at 14dpo and cd 38 really worried,.no AF yet..and no BFP yet..so pls guide me


----------



## sunshine88

Congrats Chloe on your :bfp: how many weeks do you think you are? Hopefully it was just ib and the bean was getting himself nice and attached! Going by my lmp I am 7weeks+2days but that's probably not accurate. Maybe we're due similar times?

Ac - cant believe how annoying that doctor sounds. Mine was a bit the same though, after the urine was negative she told me to come wait and see her if nothing had happened in three months! No blood test offered.

Flibberty - I'm the same as you trying to get stronger to test I don't know how she can do it cos I tested at least every other day!

Stronger - :test: !!! Lol when you do test what test are u gonna use? X


----------



## ac2010

Prefer my old doctor but she's left now :( she wanted to know due to my illness as the tablets aren't safe if you are pregnant. This guy didn't seem to care. Maybe he forgot who I was haha! 

Congrats Chloe! I'm testing tomorrow with an FRER so maybe ill find out tomorrow.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Congratulations Chloe!!

Stronger test already! :lol:


----------



## chloe18.

Well going by me 'last proper period' which was June 28th makes me 8 weeks tomorrow?! Quite worried ATM as started bleeding not a lot but pinky/red and having cramps :/ xx not sure how many dpo I am as only came off bcp last month so guessing my body is kinda messed up sorry I'm no help to you pearly xx


----------



## chloe18.

StrongerDust said:


> chloe18. said:
> 
> 
> Ohh yess! Remember now. Are you contacting your doctor about the bleeding? Was your 'suppose' period on time or were you late?
> 
> I spoke to the midwife and told her the situation and she said could have been implantation bleeding...so she said just keep an eye just incase anymore if so then contact the doctor xxClick to expand...

Awhh good to hear!
What's your CM been like?[/QUOTE]

Been feeling we down below if that's any help xx


----------



## Phyrea

So good to see more BFP's! Congratulations again ladies :)

How you doing now Sunshine? Any crazy cravings yet? lol!

Flibberty, any sign of ole AF for you yet? That pink/red discharge I had seems to have dissappeared. (TMI Warning) Is yours only showing up when you wipe? Not enough to show on panty liner, but was there when I was wiping for the past like.. 3 hours, now its gone. Also no pain, I'm usually crippled with menstrual pains. Whats your situation?

Stronger, your willpower is amazing! You seem to be showing some symptoms, with the milky cm, and obvious lack of AF! At this stage you might be having a baby pop before you test! :) So another 4 days before your next AF!? Fingers crossed for you!

I'm just hoping there is a happy end to this limbo for us all!! **Babydust**


----------



## Flibberty87

Thats what it's like yes phyrea. It's not getting on my precautionary pad lol just a little when I wipe. It's only brown though has never been red or pink. There seems to be more in the last hour... maybe I only have a 10 day luteal phase and af is due tomorrow or something? I really don't know what's going on!


----------



## ac2010

Looks like I'm moving from WTT to TTC :) OH now wants a baby haha! Men are strange lol! 

He was just worried about me cause I have some health issues but I feel fine now so off we go :)


----------



## StrongerDust

Okay so I just had a major freak out! I got up off the sofa and felt VERY wet in my knickers... Thinking "oh ####, look what the cat dragged in!" I ran to the bathroom and I had so much milky CM! No AF/blood though. Very slippery and (TMI) one or two VERY thick bits of CM, but mostly slippery milky CM. so is this still good, right?


----------



## ac2010

I'm the same stronger! Very wet down there dunno if it's a good sign or not?


----------



## StrongerDust

sunshine88 said:


> Congrats Chloe on your :bfp: how many weeks do you think you are? Hopefully it was just ib and the bean was getting himself nice and attached! Going by my lmp I am 7weeks+2days but that's probably not accurate. Maybe we're due similar times?
> 
> Ac - cant believe how annoying that doctor sounds. Mine was a bit the same though, after the urine was negative she told me to come wait and see her if nothing had happened in three months! No blood test offered.
> 
> Flibberty - I'm the same as you trying to get stronger to test I don't know how she can do it cos I tested at least every other day!
> 
> Stronger - :test: !!! Lol when you do test what test are u gonna use? X

Probably a FRER. I've got one FERR and one digital clearblue Left. I wanna save that one for my confirmation BFP. So I can see it spelt out! Hahaha.


----------



## StrongerDust

ac2010 said:


> I'm the same stronger! Very wet down there dunno if it's a good sign or not?

Some days I'm 'wet' don there without any CM. but right now, just lots of milky CM. which I heard increases in early pregnancy and normally is thin, milky white.


----------



## StrongerDust

chloe18. said:


> StrongerDust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chloe18. said:
> 
> 
> Ohh yess! Remember now. Are you contacting your doctor about the bleeding? Was your 'suppose' period on time or were you late?
> 
> I spoke to the midwife and told her the situation and she said could have been implantation bleeding...so she said just keep an eye just incase anymore if so then contact the doctor xxClick to expand...
> 
> Awhh good to hear!
> What's your CM been like?Click to expand...

Been feeling we down below if that's any help xx[/QUOTE]

Ahh yess! Some days I'm pretty wet without CM.


----------



## StrongerDust

Phyrea said:


> So good to see more BFP's! Congratulations again ladies :)
> 
> How you doing now Sunshine? Any crazy cravings yet? lol!
> 
> Flibberty, any sign of ole AF for you yet? That pink/red discharge I had seems to have dissappeared. (TMI Warning) Is yours only showing up when you wipe? Not enough to show on panty liner, but was there when I was wiping for the past like.. 3 hours, now its gone. Also no pain, I'm usually crippled with menstrual pains. Whats your situation?
> 
> Stronger, your willpower is amazing! You seem to be showing some symptoms, with the milky cm, and obvious lack of AF! At this stage you might be having a baby pop before you test! :) So another 4 days before your next AF!? Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> I'm just hoping there is a happy end to this limbo for us all!! **Babydust**

Hahaha yeah! 
You'll see me posting in nine months time saying:
OMG!!! I got my BFP!! Finally!! After all this time!!! So happy!!! Look at my picture of my BFP:
(and instead of a HPT, you'll just see a picture of my newborn baby)

But yeah in all seriousness, 4 days until I'm next due on. :O never missed a period in my life. Plus today I feel super crappy because I have a sore throat :(


----------



## knobby

Well, my period is officially late and all I've gotten are BFN's. So I should probably post here!

There are a lot of pages in this thread (108?!) and I haven't read through them all. Has anyone gotten a BFP really late yet?

I'm on CD 46 and am 19DPO today. If anyone reads this, I'd like your opinion! :)

So let me start by saying what my usual AF symptoms are. I usually feel bloated for a few days before AF. My breasts also get very sore and bigger leading up to AF. When AF comes, within a couple hours I start to cramp. The first day of AF is the worst, and then the cramping tapers off. Cramping only lasts the first 2 days of my period (on occasion I will have an accompanying headache or get achy calves: like menstrual cramps in my legs). AF lasts about 5 days (2 days of heavy flow, and lighter flow for the last 3 days). And that is pretty much all I have for AF symptoms. My typical cycle is 32-35 days long. Once in awhile I'll have a longer cycle, but the symptoms are the same as any other cycle. 

Now for this cycle:

Last period started July 8th. Today I'm CD 46. I think I ovulated August 3rd (CD 27): left side sharp ovary pain (I thought I had already ovulated a week before this based on my average cycle so at the time I ignored it because I didn't think I could be ovulating that late. Now that AF is super late, this is probably when I ovulated :dohh:).

*5DPO-10DPO: *cramps, mild nausea (cramps started out mild and got worse. They got pretty bad). I had these symptoms for 6 days straight.

*5DPO-7DPO:* intense itchy scalp. Just on the back of my head. I couldn't stop scratching. It was very bad, I even had my husband check me for lice. Got Head and Shoulders itchy scalp shampoo which made it stop. After the fact, I googled "itchy scalp pregnancy symptom" and it seems to be an early pregnancy symptom for some. Weird, but I guess I'll put it here!

*7DPO:* woke up with blood tinged creamy cm. Started out brown tinged, then turned pink tinged later in the morning. Just a hint of brown/pink. Have not had any other "bleeding" since that morning. 

*11DPO:* Waves of nausea hit me throughout the day. Very very bad headache. 
*
14DPO-19DPO:* stuffy nose at random times of the day.

*19 DPO:* canker sore in mouth, haven't had one in several years​
This entire time I've also have been quite tired. Some days are worse than others. Over the last week I've also had back pain. And I swear today my breasts feel heavier and more full.

I also have been having lots of creamy white cm.


----------



## HopefulInNL

knobby said:


> Well, my period is officially late and all I've gotten are BFN's. So I should probably post here!
> 
> There are a lot of pages in this thread (108?!) and I haven't read through them all. Has anyone gotten a BFP really late yet?
> 
> I'm on CD 46 and am 19DPO today. If anyone reads this, I'd like your opinion! :)
> 
> So let me start by saying what my usual AF symptoms are. I usually feel bloated for a few days before AF. My breasts also get very sore and bigger leading up to AF. When AF comes, within a couple hours I start to cramp. The first day of AF is the worst, and then the cramping tapers off. Cramping only lasts the first 2 days of my period (on occasion I will have an accompanying headache or get achy calves: like menstrual cramps in my legs). AF lasts about 5 days (2 days of heavy flow, and lighter flow for the last 3 days). And that is pretty much all I have for AF symptoms. My typical cycle is 32-35 days long. Once in awhile I'll have a longer cycle, but the symptoms are the same as any other cycle.
> 
> Now for this cycle:
> 
> Last period started July 8th. Today I'm CD 46. I think I ovulated August 3rd (CD 27): left side sharp ovary pain (I thought I had already ovulated a week before this based on my average cycle so at the time I ignored it because I didn't think I could be ovulating that late. Now that AF is super late, this is probably when I ovulated :dohh:).
> 
> *5DPO-10DPO: *cramps, mild nausea (cramps started out mild and got worse. They got pretty bad). I had these symptoms for 6 days straight.
> 
> *5DPO-7DPO:* intense itchy scalp. Just on the back of my head. I couldn't stop scratching. It was very bad, I even had my husband check me for lice. Got Head and Shoulders itchy scalp shampoo which made it stop. After the fact, I googled "itchy scalp pregnancy symptom" and it seems to be an early pregnancy symptom for some. Weird, but I guess I'll put it here!
> 
> *7DPO:* woke up with blood tinged creamy cm. Started out brown tinged, then turned pink tinged later in the morning. Just a hint of brown/pink. Have not had any other "bleeding" since that morning.
> 
> *11DPO:* Waves of nausea hit me throughout the day. Very very bad headache.
> *
> 14DPO-19DPO:* stuffy nose at random times of the day.​
> This entire time I've also have been quite tired. Some days are worse than others. Over the last week I've also had back pain. And I swear today my breasts feel heavier and more full.

I'm the same...on cd46! Still no AF and tested a bfn this morning :nope:.


----------



## Flibberty87

Welcome knobby!

Ac2010 - congrats on the transition! You may not have long to wait :p

StrongerDust - are you not testing at al until next af due? 

Come on ladies we need some more bfps!!


----------



## sunshine88

Hi knobby, I was 29dpo when I got my first faint bfp - AF was over 2 weeks late!

Ac - that's lovely news that your now ttc. Like flibberty said, hopefully you don't have to wait long!

Phyrea- no cravings yet! My new symptom yesterday though was that my bottom gums were bleeding for no reason. I could taste metal so I looked in the mirror and when I pushed my tounge against he back of my bottom teeth, there was loads of blood come through. I hadn't even just eaten anything/bushed my teeth etc.

Stronger- excited and impatient for you to :test: lol :haha:


----------



## StrongerDust

Flibberty87 said:


> Welcome knobby!
> 
> Ac2010 - congrats on the transition! You may not have long to wait :p
> 
> StrongerDust - are you not testing at al until next af due?
> 
> Come on ladies we need some more bfps!!

No, afraid not 
Next AF is due on Monday, so not too long!
:coffee:


----------



## StrongerDust

sunshine88 said:


> Hi knobby, I was 29dpo when I got my first faint bfp - AF was over 2 weeks late!
> 
> Ac - that's lovely news that your now ttc. Like flibberty said, hopefully you don't have to wait long!
> 
> Phyrea- no cravings yet! My new symptom yesterday though was that my bottom gums were bleeding for no reason. I could taste metal so I looked in the mirror and when I pushed my tounge against he back of my bottom teeth, there was loads of blood come through. I hadn't even just eaten anything/bushed my teeth etc.
> 
> Stronger- excited and impatient for you to :test: lol :haha:

My sister's first symptom with her pregnancies was always bleeding gums.
For about 2 -3 weeks now, I've had bleeding gums when I brush my teeth and spit in the sink there is blood... Never normally get bleeding gums... but maybe I'm just brushing too hard?

haha,


----------



## StrongerDust

I feel like I'm about to cry. :(
I don't think I'm pregnant... I feel like I ovulated these last couple of days... just because I've been feeling 'very wet' down there with the tinest amount of clear, strechty CM. I've never done OPK's or tracked ovulation or anything, but I dunno... but then I've got a huge amount of milky CM today... and now I've feeling dry. *sigh*


----------



## sunshine88

I got some stretchy cm on the tww but it was more like a glob of jelly-like cm the size of a 5p coin roughly. I could tell it was different to ewcm though. Stronger if you test you may actually be pregnant and upsetting yourself for nothing. X


----------



## Flibberty87

Sunshine that is EXACTLY what I had the other day.

Spotting is what is driving me mad now.


----------



## StrongerDust

Yeah mine was the tiniest glob ever and just feel very wet. Feel dry now than what I did earlier.


----------



## ac2010

Thanks guys I'm excited!! Maybe we won't have to wait testing with FRER tomorrow.


----------



## Pearly86

Hey did u c ur doc,
as you already got ur BFP you must visit doc if there is any kind of blood discharge...wishing u al the luck

also can someone tell me .i just in the afternoon time tested with opk it turned positive..itt cd 38 and 14 dpo for me ,...no sign of AF...morning i test with hpt and it was negative...should i retest now in afternoon or should i wait until morning time??


----------



## knobby

sunshine88 said:


> Hi knobby, I was 29dpo when I got my first faint bfp - AF was over 2 weeks late!

Thank you! That gives me hope. And congratulations!


----------



## sunshine88

Pearly86 said:


> Hey did u c ur doc,
> as you already got ur BFP you must visit doc if there is any kind of blood discharge...wishing u al the luck
> 
> also can someone tell me .i just in the afternoon time tested with opk it turned positive..itt cd 38 and 14 dpo for me ,...no sign of AF...morning i test with hpt and it was negative...should i retest now in afternoon or should i wait until morning time??

Hi pearly 
I read about opks being able to detect hcg but I think it is normally a few days or even a week after a hpt would show up positive.
I'd say definitely wait for fmu I you can. Good luck x


----------



## Flibberty87

They certainly can pick up HCG, I tried and tested this theory at 6 weeks pregnant hah

also, some women do get a surge of LH just before a period...


----------



## StrongerDust

Great. My throat has got worse. I now have white stuff at the back of my throat. Going to the emergency doctor tomorrow morning and most likely be put on anti biotics. :(


----------



## Flibberty87

Sounds like tonsillitis :(

You know they may make you do a test. . Some antibiotics can be harmful :(


----------



## Flibberty87

I... I think there's a second line on my test.. showed up after three minutes. Soooooooo faint but looks thick. I had to come away after snapping pics incase I develop severe line eye. I'll go back and check at thirty mins. Probably a naff test or my half asleep eyes but holy cow I feel sick with nerves.


----------



## EMYJC

Ooh fingers crossed!!!! How exciting. Really hope it is a BFP XX


----------



## StrongerDust

Flibberty87 said:


> Sounds like tonsillitis :(
> 
> You know they may make you do a test. . Some antibiotics can be harmful :(

Ill most likely be put on amoxcillin. Many pregnant women get put on that during pregnancy for UTI's.


----------



## Flibberty87

Oh good


----------



## chloe18.

Good luck flibberty xx


----------



## EMYJC

Please can I just ask you all to look at this. I had what I thought was a positive OPK on 16th July but no AF or BFP since. Just done an OPK this morning and there's a really strong line. Do you reckon it's strong enough to be showing signs of ovulation today or in next day or two? I'm not all that clued up on OPK's. i
is it possible to get a positive and then no AF or BFP?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Flibberty87

It is definitley possible, it happened to me this cycle lol I had a positive OPK on 13th of july and still waiting for AF or BFP


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks Flibberty. Just read your post that you can get this surge before AF. I'll bd tonight jus in case it's the other :). How confusing can our bodies be?! Thought this would be a clear cut sign I was ovulating. :/


----------



## Flibberty87

They're usually a bit iffy for me anyway with having PCOS but I had negative ones then pos then neg again. Also, they do work for me when I take my clomid :)

I'm still spotting and my temperature took a massive dive below coverline this morning so I think the lines on my tests were lying to me :(

Expecting AF any minute!


----------



## EMYJC

Feel like I am too. Mine were very very faint earlier on in the week and now I'm period cramping and ratty and tired. I'd rather AF than this limbo though x


----------



## EMYJC

Keep us updated x


----------



## Flibberty87

I'm not cramping or anything though. Usually I suffer really bad with cramps but not even a hint of a cramp :wacko:

That is true though, rather AF than limbo much longer. CD69 now! I think it's about time I got my ticket out of here :)


----------



## sunshine88

What a difference 6 days can make! :happydance: I must have an addiction I still can't stop POAS. Did you girls that had bfp before keep testing until your first scan or is that just crazy?
Flibberty we need to see your test! Eeeek
Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Flibberty87

I tested literally 10 times after my first bfp last time haha I still have my non digital tests. I had my first scan at 6 weeks so yes technically I did :p


----------



## Phyrea

Flibberty! This second line you saw, post a picture!! Fingers and toes crossed for you!!! AF still hasn't arrived in full force for you has it?! 

Remember I said I was spotting all the pink stuff yesterday? Well in addition I had a massive temperature drop yesterday morning. So, when my temp shot back up this morning I was so excited!! - Except AF has arrived. So so disappointed :( Thought the temp shooting up might have meant the drop yesterday was an implantation dip.

So I'm out of this limbo! On CD2 and while dissappointed, I'm also relieved that it's over for now. Babydust to all still in limbo!!


----------



## ac2010

Can anyone see a line here? Is it my eyes?

https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p569/astro20111/null-5.jpg


----------



## Flibberty87

Still only spotting brown. Yey for you being out of limbo! Will post pics when I'm back on laptop. Just having a cuppa with mil :)


----------



## ac2010

Sorry to hear Phyrea :( least your out of limbo and can start a fresh :D


----------



## sunshine88

At least you can concentrate on the next cycle now phyrea, good luck for September x


----------



## Phyrea

Thanks so much guys, I'm just so bummed out now :(


----------



## Flibberty87

Same as yesterday, pic 1 - 3 minutes, pic 2 - 5 minutes, pic 3 - 30 minutes and dry.

I don't think I can see anything on here :(
 



Attached Files:







20130823_073040.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 18









20130823_073127.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 18









20130823_075021.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## ac2010

Can't see anything flibberty. Annoying eh!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can on 1st but not on the others :( I think a true positive stays around doesn't it?
AC sorry can't see anything on yours either. 

I hope your both out of limbo soon :(


----------



## StrongerDust

Doctors appointment soon. I've never had tonsillitis in my life! :U if that's what this is?! I'm 25 days late now. *sigh*


----------



## Flibberty87

It did stick around. I can still see it now. But I think it's just teasing me :(

Ah well if I don't have a positive by the 2nd of September I have permission to take the magic pills and start all over again :) just counting down the days now! Only 9 more days of limbo!


----------



## Flibberty87

So this isn't limbo related but I need to rant.

I used to work with this girl. She's the same age as me and has 3 children already. Youngest is about 7 I think. 

A few weeks ago, social services decided to pay her a visit... (i was disgusted enough at this next bit, but it gets worse.) 

They found her house had no sofa/chairs. They had been on finance and been repossessed. The children were all sleeping in one bedroom on mattresses on the floor because their beds had been repossessed. There was not a scrap of food in the house for them. Even though the mother is rather laaaarge to say the least so I don't know how.

I thought that was pretty disgusting enough and now she's having to fight to keep them.

I've just found out from facebook that she's PREGNANT AGAIN! 13w4d according to the scan picture she's just put up.

Talking to another girl I used to work with and said I can't believe it. She informed me that the expectant mother discussed with her about 4 months ago that she wanted to have a baby so she can have some time off work. Oh yes, you read that right. SHE'S HAVING A BABY SO SHE CAN TAKE TIME OFF WORK.

I am beyond furious. 

There are people who try for ages and go through so much heartache to have a baby to love and cherish and to become a parent. Then there is this piece of scum that has gotten pregnant because she's too lazy to work 3 6.5 hour shifts a week.

I am so angry about this that I could literally cry!

Sorry for the rant but I really needed to vent!


----------



## HopefulInNL

Wow. That's a blow to the face for all that are trying :( It's people like that, that shouldn't even be allowed to have children. And, I feel so bad for those innocent children that are exposed to a home like that and forced to live there. I feel like I see it everyday when I'm out and about :(


----------



## StrongerDust

So I'm back from the docs. They gave me anti biotics (most expensive ones on the NHS because they're baby friendly if I am pregnant) and she said I could take a pregnancy test when I'm ready an if its negative and still no period... She said its not a problem for her to do a HCG blood test for me. She was super sweet. :)


----------



## Flibberty87

Thats good news :)


----------



## fxforbabyb

Flibberty87 said:


> So this isn't limbo related but I need to rant.
> 
> I used to work with this girl. She's the same age as me and has 3 children already. Youngest is about 7 I think.
> 
> A few weeks ago, social services decided to pay her a visit... (i was disgusted enough at this next bit, but it gets worse.)
> 
> They found her house had no sofa/chairs. They had been on finance and been repossessed. The children were all sleeping in one bedroom on mattresses on the floor because their beds had been repossessed. There was not a scrap of food in the house for them. Even though the mother is rather laaaarge to say the least so I don't know how.
> 
> I thought that was pretty disgusting enough and now she's having to fight to keep them.
> 
> I've just found out from facebook that she's PREGNANT AGAIN! 13w4d according to the scan picture she's just put up.
> 
> Talking to another girl I used to work with and said I can't believe it. She informed me that the expectant mother discussed with her about 4 months ago that she wanted to have a baby so she can have some time off work. Oh yes, you read that right. SHE'S HAVING A BABY SO SHE CAN TAKE TIME OFF WORK.
> 
> I am beyond furious.
> 
> There are people who try for ages and go through so much heartache to have a baby to love and cherish and to become a parent. Then there is this piece of scum that has gotten pregnant because she's too lazy to work 3 6.5 hour shifts a week.
> 
> I am so angry about this that I could literally cry!
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I really needed to vent!





Its crap like this that makes me so mad :growlmad:. She doesnt deserve the kids she has and the fact that she is pregnant again for the stupidest reason in the world just makes me want to kick something :gun:


----------



## Flibberty87

That's why I'm so mad! She really doesn't deserve the children she already has. I may steal the new baby :p


----------



## Pearly86

Hey Cd 39 today no AF.will check myopk today also but we DTD yesterday just in case i am ov this late..
this has happened for the first time in my life...:(.
and hpt i am plannin to take on sunday giving myself soem more time..there


----------



## jrooney624

AF is 2 weeks late! Only Negative HPT's... Any one get a BFP after this long of negatives??? baby dust to all :)


----------



## StrongerDust

Yeah, sunshine88 didn't get her positive until 15 days after her period was due! There is hope. :)


----------



## StrongerDust

You know I had a thought... I might not be as late as what I think I am. Taking into account my cycles vary each month from 25 - 33 days. I'm 25 days late on a 28 day cycle - now if I wasn't late, maybe I would of come on at 32 days... Therefore making me not as late as if I was having a 28 day cycle. Make sense or not? :S


----------



## sunshine88

StrongerDust said:


> You know I had a thought... I might not be as late as what I think I am. Taking into account my cycles vary each month from 25 - 33 days. I'm 25 days late on a 28 day cycle - now if I wasn't late, maybe I would of come on at 32 days... Therefore making me not as late as if I was having a 28 day cycle. Make sense or not? :S

So if that was the case, then you last tested when you were 4 days late and that definitely could have been too early to show on a hpt. It's quite common not to show positove till a week after AF due.

:test: !!


----------



## Phyrea

**babydust**


----------



## StrongerDust

26 days late!


----------



## Flibberty87

Only 2 more days until next period due date!


----------



## Hmurr

Hey ladies, I was hoping someone might be able to give me some insight into this; I'm 5 days late and no af. Slight cramping wicked headache for the last 2 weeks. And the four tests I've taken are all bfns, I haven't taken one since Thursday since I don't want to see another bfn. Maybe I should just wait it out ? Any advice. I've been keeping track of my period for the last 4 months since I stopped taking my bc and started ttc maybe this is my month or maybe af is just around the corner. Thanks!


----------



## HopefulInNL

cd48 for me...bfn this morning :( Still no sign of af...


----------



## sunshine88

Hi hmurr
I'd say maybe wait until your a week late for your longest cycle and then test again and if bfn test again every 3-4 days. I had 10 bfns before I saw any hint of a line. Good luck x


----------



## sunshine88

Ahh hopeful, have you spoke to the doctor recently? X


----------



## HopefulInNL

sunshine88 said:


> Ahh hopeful, have you spoke to the doctor recently? X

They say to wait until I skip another period...if still bfn, then they will put me on provera to get the witch to show.


----------



## Flibberty87

CD70! I've been doing some research on this spotting I've been having. It's been for about a week now and today (TMI alert) I've been getting some brown clots with the brown cm. Only ever when I wipe though and sometimes not at all, sometimes just a watery/milky cm. After researching I found it could be because of anovulation (ovary not releasing an egg) which my body has been known to do. So I've made a decision.

If my hpt is BFN in the morning I'm going to take my witchy tablets. So I can take my clomid and make sure I ovulate.

It's been over 2 weeks since we last BDd without protection so I'm 99% sure it would be showing by now.

I can't do this anymore.. I'm on edge constantly and it's really getting me down. I could honestly cry.

I need to move on from this!


----------



## Flibberty87

As I thought, BFN this morning.

So just to back up my decision, FF removed my crosshairs. Bleurgh.

Tablet #1 about to go down the hatch!


----------



## EMYJC

Think I am going bonkers. Just done two purple handled cheapies and could swear I see the faintest of lines. Probably line eye.ill have to wait til Tom and do a FMU. my temp has gone up by .1 of a degree past three days too. :/


----------



## brunettebimbo

Post a picture :)


----------



## EMYJC

Honestly can barely see them. I think my minds playing tricks on me x


----------



## EMYJC

Think it's an indent now. :(


----------



## Jess812

Hi ladies. Thought id join this thread since AF was due yesterday. Getting BFN on IC's, Temp still up also...


----------



## sunshine88

Hi jess, welcome and good luck, any symptoms?

Stronger did u test??? X


----------



## Flibberty87

Its strongers test day today! I do believe she is now 28 days late!


----------



## Jess812

sunshine88 said:


> Hi jess, welcome and good luck, any symptoms?
> 
> Stronger did u test??? X

Hi, no symptoms, But from CM i think AF maybe on the way today :wacko:


----------



## StrongerDust

Hi y'all. Yes I am 28 days late today. My next period is due today and, of course, no period. I've been pretty ill these last few days. :( today, I have lower back pain, which I haven't had for over a week or so. I haven't re-tested yet and can't at the moment as I'm away from home.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to join this thread as I am now 2 days late. Had a bit of spotting on Friday the 23rd but nothing since then which I veyr unusual for me. Got a BFN this morning. I'm a little worried that the spotting was a sign of late implantation. I've heard this can lead to an early MC. Has anyone else heard this? 

I've also been feeling nauseous and have had yellow/white CM since the spotting stopped. No other symptoms that I can think of. Limbo sucks! I just want to know. If anyone has any advice or thoughts on my situation I'd love to hear it! Also I'm excited to keep updated about everyone else's results! I love looking at pics to see if I can see a line!


----------



## EMYJC

I did another cheapie with FMU today and there's the faintest of lines and its still there now. Not getting my hopes up totally in case it's a shadow or a chemical etc. will keep testing next couple of days and if still a line hopefully getting stronger each morning ill do a FRER.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck!!


----------



## bigbloomerz

2 days late now, no BFP yesterday, Forgot to test this morning (half asleep having a wee), so will test again in the morning, have some cheapies to use, having lower pelvic pain and have had it now for nearly a week :(


----------



## Pearly86

cd 42 no BFP no AF ..doc apptmnt tomm..lets c whats happeing in there....


----------



## StrongerDust

I've been nearly dry all day but started getting some milky thin white CM.


----------



## Flibberty87

It's gone awfully quiet over here! Updates ladies!!

I'm on day 3 of my ticket out of limbo!


----------



## HopefulInNL

CD51 for me, tested Sunday and had a bfn...I actually think I am having some pregnancy symptoms, but could be all in my head :wacko:. No sign of the ugly witch either...ugh. So confused :shrug:


----------



## Flibberty87

Hopeful are you usually regular?


----------



## FruityGurl

wish you all the best &#10084;&#10084; im waiting to have another pregnancy test after i missed my period &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## HopefulInNL

Flibberty87 said:


> Hopeful are you usually regular?

I was pretty irregular the first year of TTC and after being off birth control. But, for the last year I have been regulated by my doctor...and using clomid helped keep it regular. This was the first month off of clomid and my doc said it would still be in my system a bit and I should be regular...she wants me to wait another week before bloods.


----------



## Flibberty87

For me as soon as I stop taking clomid my cycles screw up again straight away. I was told it's completely out of your system about a week after your last tablet?

I'm counting days till I start clomid now! Only 7 more days of tablets left so about 10 days till I start the clomid!


----------



## knobby

BFN again this morning and I am 24dpo :wacko:

But I am still having full ferning saliva.


----------



## EMYJC

I have a glaringly positive OPK today but faintest of faint on HCG and feel totally per menstrual. I'm tense, snappy, could cry, massive chin spot and hair and skin like a chip pan. Also shattered and dizzy :/


----------



## Flibberty87

Emyjc Pictures!! Could be pregnant my dear! I had positive opks when pregnant! Show me the test! 

I have stopped testing now so must satisfy myself looking at others haha


----------



## EMYJC

I honestly can't get a clear pic with I phone or iPad. It goes really blurry. Just charging camera to see if can get clear enough pic. My mums just seen line on HCG test and says can see it. This is one from yesterday. Today's was negative with a raging OPK. I reckon it's more AF's on the way. Just want a result either way as I feel like I a, going to explode! X glad you're nearly out of limbo Flibberty x


----------



## calilove77

May I pretty please join you ladies??? 
I am currently 3 days late. I went 5 days late in January and AF finally came (we were not trying and using protection then) We are now trying and I am going mad (I cannot imagine how some of you ladies feel going weeks late!) I very very very rarely go past CD 28 with out starting.... 
Any who, I had cramps all weekend and just knew AF was on her way. The cramps have pretty much stopped. My boobs just recently started hurting. Itching nipples and some heartburn. Any advice would be awesome! Gunna test again in the morning!!


----------



## Flibberty87

Thanks :) I'm very relieved to be moving on now and am actually really excited about trying properly with temping etc.

Welcome calilove :) symptoms sounding good! Are you ttc number 1 or are you a mummy already? 

I'm feeling so crappy today. I think it's a mixture of the meds and sleep deprivation. Upped my metformin dosage yesterday so I'm on my proper dose now. Just after I got used to the one a day and got rid of all the awful side effects, I have to go to two a day and they all come back :( I'm feeling completely wiped out! Also, since starting my progesterone pills my spotting has stopped completely. I think that 6 days of spotting may have been an anovulatory period :/ bizarre. Never had a period like that in my 17 years of periods!


----------



## knobby

Finally have an answer! Read my thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1987869-blood-home-pregnancy-test-bfp.html


----------



## MrsLake2013

I'm currently 3 days late (16 dpo) and as of the 26th I've only received :bfn:

Hoping to buy a test either tomorrow or Friday, if still a :bfn: will be off to the doctors for a blood test so I can make 100% sure so I can have something to start AF ready for my next Clomid cycle.


----------



## MishishMosh

May I join as well? Posted this elsewhere but no one wanted to talk sooo...I am currently CD32/17 dpo/3 days late and have gotten a BFN on a frer using fmu this morning. My af is never late and I haven't even felt her at all. Just mild pinches & twinges. Oh and also dh and I have bd'd twice since af was due (just for fun) and NORMALLY even a few days before she would be due that would go ahead and welcome her. like I would start right after or very very soon after. So the fact that she hasn't showed and we have done it twice has me really puzzled. Help!


----------



## calilove77

Fliberty- We have a 3 year old girl :) Still no sign of AF. With her, I tested on CD 29 in the evening and got a faint BFP. Going to test in the am again. lol. Fingers crossed for your BFP soon!

Knobby- that is the craziest thing I have ever seen and SO AWESOME! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) 

Mrs.Lake and Mishishmosh- Looks like we are all in the same boat- going to test tomorrow at CD 32- 4 days late!! hoping for BFP's all around!


----------



## Flibberty87

Congrats knobby! 

Welcome to all the knew ladies :)

Ff has made me laugh today. It thinks I've ovulated because my temp is up... I'm on progesterone pills ha


----------



## EMYJC

I'm bloated like mad toda and shattered. Hurry up AF! I've had enough now :(


----------



## Flibberty87

Have you tested again?


----------



## StrongerDust

I'm 30 days late for AF today. I still haven't tested yet as I'm still away from home. I keep having on/off lower back pain. Though I did find this on another website " I just thought I would let everyone now... I am on cycle day 61...30 days late for af..and I have JUST NOW as of today gotten a BFP!!!! 
So it does just take longer for some women to show up...I am almost 9 weeks pregnant. 
I have taken many urine test and one blood test 10 days after af was due..and even that came back negative...
but as it turns out I am pregnant."

So just a little hope. <3


----------



## Nini Lopez

StrongerDust said:


> I'm 30 days late for AF today. I still haven't tested yet as I'm still away from home. I keep having on/off lower back pain. Though I did find this on another website " I just thought I would let everyone now... I am on cycle day 61...30 days late for af..and I have JUST NOW as of today gotten a BFP!!!!
> So it does just take longer for some women to show up...I am almost 9 weeks pregnant.
> I have taken many urine test and one blood test 10 days after af was due..and even that came back negative...
> but as it turns out I am pregnant."
> 
> So just a little hope. <3

:happydance: Congrats!!!


----------



## EMYJC

Congratulations stronger dust! Excellent news xx


----------



## EMYJC

Tested today flibberty and negative. So that line Monday must've been a nasty evap. :( it was still there large as life this morning but I've ripped it all up and thrown it in the bin. X


----------



## brunettebimbo

Stronger hasn't said she's pregnant :lol: She found that on a website!

Stronger you really should test!


----------



## calilove77

Morning ladies. I am no longer in limbo as AF decided to come 4 days late. Boo. On to September! Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone else!


----------



## EMYJC

I was the same with my son Lucas. Didn't get a BFP until CD70 x


----------



## Flibberty87

EMYJC - That's rubbish :( are you planning on going to the doctors at all?

Calilove - sorry to hear that. Good luck for next cycle!


----------



## EMYJC

Yes flibberty gonna book in for mon tue next week and ask for bloods. X fed up


----------



## knobby

StrongerDust said:


> *I'm 30 days late for AF today. I still haven't tested yet as I'm still away from home. I keep having on/off lower back pain. Though I did find this on another website* " I just thought I would let everyone now... I am on cycle day 61...30 days late for af..and I have JUST NOW as of today gotten a BFP!!!!
> So it does just take longer for some women to show up...I am almost 9 weeks pregnant.
> I have taken many urine test and one blood test 10 days after af was due..and even that came back negative...
> but as it turns out I am pregnant."
> 
> So just a little hope. <3

I almost thought you had written that and was so excited. I don't know how you have waited so long! Test, test, test!


----------



## StrongerDust

knobby said:


> StrongerDust said:
> 
> 
> *I'm 30 days late for AF today. I still haven't tested yet as I'm still away from home. I keep having on/off lower back pain. Though I did find this on another website* " I just thought I would let everyone now... I am on cycle day 61...30 days late for af..and I have JUST NOW as of today gotten a BFP!!!!
> So it does just take longer for some women to show up...I am almost 9 weeks pregnant.
> I have taken many urine test and one blood test 10 days after af was due..and even that came back negative...
> but as it turns out I am pregnant."
> 
> So just a little hope. <3
> 
> I almost thought you had written that and was so excited. I don't know how you have waited so long! Test, test, test!Click to expand...

Yeah I lasted tested at 12 days late. 18 days ago! This is my longest cycle ever and saw that on another website and it gave me a little hope.


----------



## EMYJC

Please please can anyone see a faint line here or tweak at all. I've just tested and a lines come up again. This is the 2nd one with some negatives in between. Am I going completely bonkers??? X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think I see something. I'm a bit sceptical though as I had loads of these last cycle. 

Can you get hold of a better test?


----------



## EMYJC

Yes I'm dubious about these too. Ill get a better one if get chance whilst at work Tom. I'm praying its something


----------



## sunshine88

I thought I saw a faint line too but it's hard to see on my phone!

Stronger - what day are u gonna test? Have u had any new symptoms? I've got really bad heartburn! X


----------



## Flibberty87

EMYJC said:


> Please please can anyone see a faint line here or tweak at all. I've just tested and a lines come up again. This is the 2nd one with some negatives in between. Am I going completely bonkers??? X

I seen it before I tweaked it! After tweaking I saw more! However I am on my phone and cant upload the tweaked picture!


----------



## EMYJC

Eek really. I'm scared in case it's a dodgy test but it was there by 3 mins and stayed. X


----------



## EMYJC

Does it look like its the right colour?


----------



## Flibberty87

I looks pinky purple in the tweak so I'll say yes :)

Fingers well and truly crossed for you!!!!


----------



## EMYJC

Thnaks hun. I am still in doubt- the fact had negative yest. Then again though the positive I got on Monday I couldnt take a picture of.


----------



## Flibberty87

Maybe you're urine was too diluted? Either way I'm excited for you! Satisfying myself looking at other people's tests until I test in October! !


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks. It's torture this- just want a blaring ~BFP like Sunshine's! :) Either that or my period. x


----------



## Flibberty87

Are you going to test again tomorrow?


----------



## EMYJC

Won't get time tomorrow. Out the door to work at 615! :/ plus I'm scared of being horrendously disappointed. Silly I know.


----------



## Pearly86

hey guys i am still in the limbo ..on cd 44 got my blood result and it was negative...no AF yet:(...any advice!!


----------



## StrongerDust

Guess who's 31 days late? ^_^


----------



## northern_me

How is everyone doing? I'm back again.


----------



## Flibberty87

Welcome back northern! I hope you're not back in limbo :o surely not already?!


----------



## EMYJC

Please will you put my tweaked pic on flibberty x


----------



## Flibberty87

I can't at the moment, I'm on my phone! I won't be back yo my laptop until this evening :(


----------



## Flibberty87

EMYJC - So the original tweaks I did on my phone and they have decided to run away and I have no idea where they went :( 

Soooo I just did a quick couple of tweaks on my laptop. (I've only just started tweaking so I'm pretty poor. I apologise in advance lol)
 



Attached Files:







EMYJC.BFP1.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 15









EMYJC.BFP2.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## EMYJC

Ah thanks Hun. Doesn't look all that encouraging a line really does it? I'm getting stabbing pains on and off low down today so think period is coming. Also become wetter down there thinking I've started. Been dry all week up until today. Going docs Monday. Fed up of being up in the air. Hope you're ok


----------



## StrongerDust

Hey y'all.
So I'm back home. Haven't tested yet.
Still a bit nervous. I will test soon though.
Welcome to the newbies! :)


----------



## Flibberty87

I could totally see them on my phone :( Are you testing again in the morning?

Stronger, I seriously have no idea how you haven't tested yet! Are you testing tonight?


----------



## StrongerDust

Hahaha, I know! Crazy 
No, highly unlikely. I'm doing my christmas shopping to keep me distracted! 
I'll see what the weekend brings.


----------



## StrongerDust

Did you take your magic pills to make AF start?


----------



## Flibberty87

I did, on day 5 of 10! In approximately 7-8 days the witch will fly!


----------



## StrongerDust

Awh, hope you don't end up in limbo again any time soon!


----------



## Flibberty87

Knowing my luck I'll end up here at least 50 more times in my lifetime lol


----------



## StrongerDust

How's everyone doing today?

32 days late. ^_^


----------



## StrongerDust

It's cool to find other people getting a BFP so late in their cycles, I found this online from somebody:

here's what I think is the relevant part of my cycle:

cd34 - brown spotting
cd35 - large amounts of EWCM, BD
cd39 - BD
cd41 - pink spotting, cramps
cd48 - cramps, stuffy nose, sore throat, start of a large pimple, depressed
cd49 - strong cramps, stuffy nose, sore throat, pimple
cd50-54 - no symptoms
cd55 - cramps
cd56 - BFP

BFN on cd: 34, 37, 40, 42, 46, 49, 52
BFP on cd 56

___________________________________________

i was 20 days late for my af before i got a bfp...and i probably had taken a dozen tests ALL negative...until on my 20th day late for af i got a clear BFP almost immediatly! now i am almost 11 weeks along!


----------



## HopefulInNL

StrongerDust said:


> How's everyone doing today?
> 
> 32 days late. ^_^

Hi Stronger...when was your LMP? Becasue I don't know exactly when I o'd...I can only go off of my lmp...so I am on cd54 today. Tested last night and still a bfn :nope:.

When are you planning to test? I thought you were going to a few days ago :winkwink:.


----------



## StrongerDust

My LMP was 1st July.
I'm on CD62. Haven't tested since CD42, three weeks ago tomorrow.
Never missed a period ever nor ever been this late.
How are symptoms with you?
Yeah, I know, I know! but I'm too scared still. I'm just going to see what the weekend brings.


----------



## EMYJC

Ok exactly same as stronger dust. CD62. LMP 1st July. Stronger dust if you've been regular as clockwork you should test. Sure you'll get a positive result . My cycles are v irregular due to being on the pill. First natural period was that one in July after stopping pill in may. Getting sharp stabbing type pains down there today, more to right side. On and off cramps. Hardly any CM. :( at docs Monday.


----------



## HopefulInNL

I'm the same...pains in my lower right side and some cramping. But that is about it for me.


----------



## StrongerDust

Oh I'm so glad you're the same as me, in a nice way! Makes this a little more bearable. But does it make my periods irregular if my cycles range from 25 - 29 every month?
I'm hardly getting any CM at the moment either.


----------



## Flibberty87

I think im getting everbody elses cm! Since starting my pills I keep feeling like af has arrived there is that much :( I know she won't come until I stop the pills but still.. 

I'm excited for October to start so I can test again haha


----------



## StrongerDust

I had a craving for a certain food last week and had some today cause I really wanted some! I haven't eaten this food for 8 years! And now suddenly craving it. Also I'm very itchy down there. I've got thrush :( sorry TMI. 33 days late now.


----------



## ac2010

When you planning on testing stronger? I was meant to test today but forgot. Might do it later.


----------



## cherryness

I suppose I can join here now! no af despite it being af due day. Not tested today but tested three days ago... BFN


----------



## HopefulInNL

I'm confused...cd55 and this morning when I went to the restroom, I had the smallest amount of light pink blood. So, naturally I assumed the witch is finally showing up almost a month late...but I have gone a few times since then and NOTHING!!! Could it possibly be IB this late (I suppose if I o'd later it could be). Why can't things just be easier and go as they should! :(


----------



## StrongerDust

Hey y'all.
Hope everyone is alright.
Since last night I've had TERRIBLE back pain, like really achey, like I've been lying on concrete for a month. I've still got it now. Hmmm. It's like the whole bottom half of my back that's hurting, with AF it's just the little back bit above my bum, so this is different.


----------



## StrongerDust

cherryness said:


> I suppose I can join here now! no af despite it being af due day. Not tested today but tested three days ago... BFN

Welcome to limbo land! :flower:
Hope you're not here too long, it's awful waiting!
When do you plan on re-testing?


----------



## StrongerDust

ac2010 said:


> When you planning on testing stronger? I was meant to test today but forgot. Might do it later.

Probably 2019. 
Nahh, I'm waiting until Monday because then I will be a week late for my second period and see if anything happens/changes.


----------



## StrongerDust

Random question guys:

Have you thought about where you'd like to give birth?
Home? Birthing Center? Hospital?

Now I personally already know that I'd want to be in hospital so I can have immediate access to obstetricians/anaesthetists/neonatologists/consultants plus the special care baby unit if needed. I wouldn't want to waste time being transferred.


----------



## ac2010

I thought you'd say that haha! It's been ages since you last tested!


----------



## StrongerDust

exactly three weeks today, yeah.


----------



## StrongerDust

Here's another question for y'all:

Bottle or breast?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Breast 100%


----------



## StrongerDust

:) Can I ask why you choose breast?


----------



## StrongerDust

I just heard a rumour that Pregnacare Plus Tablets will be available on NHS prescription from 1st September (tomorrow). Anyone know if it's true?


----------



## Flibberty87

Don't know about pregnacare but my midwife told me I could get prenatal vitamins for free whilst pregnant but I already had a load of my own so didn't bother getting them. 

In answer to your earlier questions, hospital for the same reasons and breast. Because breast is best for baba and I want that nice bonding time with bub. And knowing that I'm the only person who can provide that nutrition for my baby is an ego boost lol knowing how important you are to one person :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Because I was totally against breastfeeding until I got pregnant with my son. I had a dream about breastfeeding and decided to give it a try. I BF my son until 18 months. Would have been longer but he self weaned!


----------



## StrongerDust

Would anyone consider using a birthing pool?


----------



## StrongerDust

Flibberty87 said:


> Don't know about pregnacare but my midwife told me I could get prenatal vitamins for free whilst pregnant but I already had a load of my own so didn't bother getting them.
> 
> In answer to your earlier questions, hospital for the same reasons and breast. Because breast is best for baba and I want that nice bonding time with bub. And knowing that I'm the only person who can provide that nutrition for my baby is an ego boost lol knowing how important you are to one person :)

Okay, see, I still have NO idea which I would go for... like when my sister was pregnant I told her about how good breast-feeding was, but she replied that breast-feeding didn't seem natural? :/ but it's the one of the most natural things in the world, right? 

Is it still okay to use breat milk but use a bottle to feed with?


----------



## Flibberty87

I guess it would be lol baby would still be getting mama milk. As for it being unnatural, that's crazy talk haha its what boobies are for!!

I like the idea of a water birth :)

My friend had a baba yesterday emergency c section he's only 5lb 9oz so small and cute. My ovaries ache at the adorableness lol


----------



## StrongerDust

Awhh :)
Yeah, I know, I tried telling her that and she said she would give it a go, but then she was too tired after giving birth 

Yeah, I like the idea of using the birthing pool but I wouldn't give birth in it, I don't think.
I'd use it as pain relief.


----------



## StrongerDust

I have a very detailed birth plan template from when my sister was pregnant and it includes EVERYTHING. One of the questions are, and I kid you not, "Would like to feel unrestricted in accessing any sounds of chanting, grunting, or moaning during labour?"

hahahaha. :)


----------



## StrongerDust

Another question: Anybody consider using a birthing stool/ball?


----------



## EMYJC

EMYJC
Trying to conceive (TTC)
Chat Happy BnB Member



Join Date: May 2009
Location: Cheshire
Posts: 1,590
Thanked others: 290
Thanked 307 times in 288 posts
Currently Feeling: 
Well another cheapie brought a line up today so I thought time to try with something a bit more trustworthy. Got a tesco test and tried this aft and BFN. those cheap tests must all have been dodgy as been getting lines the past week and a half now so levels should have been rising surely?? But BFN. gutted


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry Emy :(

I tried a birth pool last time, my labour was thirty odd hours long and went tits up so I had to come out of the pool. I would have loved to have given birth in it. I will try again next time. I have friends who have and loved it!


----------



## sunshine88

Hi guys
I would like to give birth at the hospital and would love it to be in a birthing pool - that idea really appeals to me. Also I would really like to breast feed for at least the first year if I can but I know not everyone gets on with it. I'm willin to give it a good go.

Stronger if u are pregnant you are about the same number of weeks as I am and you will need to have you first midwife appointment soon. Mine is on Tuesday which makes me 9 weeks. There was a couple of weeks waiting list for me to get that appointment and I would imagine there will be quite a waiting list for a scan too. So you gotta :test: !! Lol Xxxx


----------



## StrongerDust

sunshine88 said:


> Hi guys
> I would like to give birth at the hospital and would love it to be in a birthing pool - that idea really appeals to me. Also I would really like to breast feed for at least the first year if I can but I know not everyone gets on with it. I'm willin to give it a good go.
> 
> Stronger if u are pregnant you are about the same number of weeks as I am and you will need to have you first midwife appointment soon. Mine is on Tuesday which makes me 9 weeks. There was a couple of weeks waiting list for me to get that appointment and I would imagine there will be quite a waiting list for a scan too. So you gotta :test: !! Lol Xxxx

Yeah I'm sorta not sure if I would breastfeed or not yet. Yeah I know. I'm going to wait until Monday cause then I will be a week late for my second period. But then if I ovulated late, does that make me not as far along as you? 

Since last night I've had awful back pain, all day I've felt like there's a knife in my back. Doesnt feel like AF back pain. I've been wetter down there as well today after being very dry for a couple of days. I seem to go to the toilet more often, I think? 

Sunshine88, have you missed your second period now?


----------



## StrongerDust

Would anyone consider getting one of these when they're pregnant?

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-pregnancy-seatbelt-harness.html#post29305017


----------



## Flibberty87

If you ovulated latr then no you wouldn't be 9 weeks. But also sunshine may not be 9 weeks. You don't find that out until your first scan. They go by your lmp until they scan you x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I discarded Fridays temp and got crosshairs! Do you think it's correct? It would make sense going off last months LP as it would make me 28days again!


----------



## Flibberty87

I would say based on all your other signs aswell then it's definitely likely! Is there a reason you discarded it?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Because it was taken earlier than usual. I think it is correct. If I go off last months LP and its the same this month it will give me a 28day cycle!


----------



## sunshine88

I reckon there can only be a week or so in it for me at most cos of when we bd'd before the bfp. It was well timed for just over a week and then we stopped till I got the positive. That's why I am secretly a little worried and can't wait til my first scan, cos I don't really know why I got the bfp so late if I O'ed at the right time.
Just POAS again - first time in nearly 2 weeks and the test line came up really dark straight away and is alot darker than the control line so hopefully that means things are progressing. 
Yes stronger, i think my second period would be due around this time if I was gonna have one. Good luck testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## Flibberty87

Ah right. Well then yes! It's all looking good! Hoe many days until testing now?

I have a whole month yet so I'm keeping busy spurring everyone else on haha


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well AF would be due 9th September on a 28 day cycle but FF recommends testing on 16th


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just looking at my chart details and I had ovulation pain on Wednesday too!!


----------



## cherryness

Ah mine was a short fleeting visit here. AF is here with avengence :/


----------



## ac2010

Sorry to hear cherryness :( I'm still waiting on AF! Getting annoyed now!


----------



## Flibberty87

I'm on CD78 now but fortunately I know AF will be here in about 5 days :) I'm already getting cramps which sucks but at least I'll be able to properly ttc :)


----------



## StrongerDust

Hey y'all. Well people have said I looked blaoted today. I feel my tummy is bloated. :/ I've had some blood in my nose. Never had nosebleeds or anything before. But I've heard bleeding gums/nose can be signs of early pregnancy? I've still got that backpain today. :( still very uncomfortable. 

I still haven't tested yet. I have a very sad anniversary of something coming up on the 8th September. It'd be great if I tested then and got a BFP.


----------



## StrongerDust

Also a week late for my second period tomorrow.


----------



## LizChase

Hi all! I've been a lurker for awhile, but decided to hop on now because I need some reassurance! I'm 29 years old, and I had a MC at 10 weeks back in June. My husband and I tried again for the first time this month. I'm currently 3 days late. I tested with a FRER 10dpo and got a faint, but obvious, positive. Tested again at 12dpo and if I hadn't already seen a positive I would have called it a negative. I saw a very very faint line, but the hubby didn't see it. Tested again the next day (13dpo) and saw a line, fainter than the first test but stronger than the second. Tested again the next day (14dpo) (I'm an addict, I know) with two blue dye tests (The store was out of FRERs) and both were totally negative. Tested again the next day (15dpo) with another FRER and got another super faint line. Today (16dpo) I broke down and got the digital test and it said "Not Pregnant". Still no period, and the conflicting results are driving me crazy! Decided to stop the testing madness and just wait and see. We've been trying for over two years. My husband got Leukemia 4 years ago and we thought maybe we'd never be able to have any kids after that. We finally got the go ahead to try, and the loss in June was so devastating after trying for so long, I just want so bad for the test to be positive I think I'm psyching myself out a little! Anyway, thanks for reading my long crazy post. :)


----------



## Flibberty87

Welcome liz. Sorry to hear about your loss, I had the exact same. Mc at 10+6 in June.

I would wait a couple of days and test again. This early levels may be too low and different tests may have different sensitivity. 

Fingers crossed for you! We need some good news in here!


----------



## StrongerDust

Welcome! :)

Okays, here's another question....

Would you give your baby a dummy/soother?


----------



## Flibberty87

I think I would if it wanted one. I know when I was a baby I wouldn't have one and many of my friends kids wouldn't have one. I think I would at least try it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yes. I am an Orthodontic Nurse and have seen the mess thumbs make. I would rather a dummy because you can take it away!


----------



## LizChase

I saw earlier in the thread about the facebook group. I would like to join but don't know how to PM! Sorry for the newbness.


----------



## StrongerDust

I think I'd deffo give mine a dummy.

Also... I've just posted this: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1994803-questionaire.html

If you've got a minute and you're bored see if you can answer some of the questions! :)


----------



## LizChase

Oh, I can't send PMs yet since I just joined. Oh well!


----------



## Flibberty87

It will let you once you have posted so many times! Once you're aboe to, PM me and I'll hook you up :p

I feel like I've been hit by another truck today, these pills have really taken it out of me :( Only 2 more days of them to go! Hopefully it will all be worth it. I shall be saying all of my prayers!


----------



## StrongerDust

Okay so I'm now officially one week late for my second period. 35 days late for my first missed period. It's now Monday. As I expected the weekend did not bring about AF, however I've gotten proper uncomfortable back pain for about two days now?! It's different from AF back pain. Also I had blood in my nose today? It wasn't a nose bleed. Hmmm.


----------



## Skywalker

Hm, I'm in this group here as well. 38 days since LMP. Not really sure if I have symptoms or not. Probably will get my AF soon but just was curious to see if anyone else is this late as well? My cycles CAN vary but not this late usually, probably more like 21-35 with 35 being my usual "lateness" 38 seems a bit much, but I do have some very light lower abdominal cramping and grumpiness so we'll see! Anyone else 38 days since LMP?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Test already!


----------



## Flibberty87

I was thinking the exact same thing brunette :p


----------



## Skywalker

You guys are cute :) For the first time in my life I'm scared to test because I DON'T want to see a BFP. I'm scared because I think I will. My relationship with my bf is far from perfect. I've been being careful for many months but think I messed up. If it was BFP, though, I would have and love my baby but it's not an ideal situation. Just came on these boards hoping someone would be like, "Nah, 38 days is nuthin! I'm like 50 days past LMP!" Lol... Out of curiosity, are firm, very tender breasts a sign or is that more like PMS? I've had sore breasts with PMS before but I just noticed they're incredibly firm, like the whole breast on both sides, like rocks?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Could be a sign of PMS or Pregnancy. Only a test will tell!


----------



## Flibberty87

Unfortunately af and pregnancy symptoms can be very similar and the boobies could be either! 38 days since lmp could be nothing. That would mean you're what, 10 days late based on a 28 days cycle. You could have ovulated late? The only way to know is to test.

I wish I was only 38 days from lmp haha I'm now CD79 and 37 days late for af. 

She shall be visiting me very soon though.. I bought her flight so she has to come ;)


----------



## EMYJC

CD63 I think. Waiting to go into the doctors. TMI but just had blood tinged discharge and it was in Jelly like what you get in cat food?! Confused!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I got that just before AF last month! Was strange, I'd never had it before.


----------



## Flibberty87

Keep us updated Emma x


----------



## EMYJC

Ive never had before either. Do feel period coming now tho. Doc was lovely. He only qualified 3 weeks ago. He's just done all my blood hormones to make sure. Feel wet down below like period imminent today. Better than all the days of being dry as a bone. Feel at least my body's doing something! X thanks all.


----------



## MrsLake2013

I'm waiting at the doctors now too. Cd 36 currently. I'm pretty keen to give my next round of clomid a shot so need to get this sorted.


----------



## ac2010

Still no AF or BFP for me. Not bothered now just want it to hurry up! 

We were discussing names and changed the girl to Mindy after the girl in kick ass! It's our favourite film so I think it's a keeper.


----------



## Flibberty87

I like mindy. It's cute! I love the name molly but sister in law's dog is called molly so that's a no go.

We already picked names when I was pregnant last time but I don't know if I want to keep them for next time as they were for that baby if that makes sense?

What would you all do?


----------



## ac2010

Mindy for a girl

Robert, Edward or Benjamin.


----------



## StrongerDust

Have a little milky CM today.


----------



## StrongerDust

Just checked when my next period is due. 23rd September. So three weeks today.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think you should just test!


----------



## StrongerDust

I know, I know. :(


----------



## Flibberty87

You can'y keep putting it off forever! You'll be giving birth before you test hah

I know you said you want to wait until the 8th as it would be nice to get a BFP on that date... If you got a BFN on that date would it make things worse?

Have you heard of the hook effect? Once you get to ten weeks, HCG levels get too high and some HPTs will give you a false negative as the high HCG floods the test and it doesn't work (or something like that).

If you are in fact pregnant, you should be around 9 weeks now yes? You need to do it soon.


----------



## Cara x

Hi everyone, I'm another lady in limbo! 

I've posted a thread on the ttc board, but long story short, I've been off cerazette for only a week, but had missed a few pills in the two weeks before that. I also had a strange period last month, a week early and very light and short. I do usually get normal (heavy) periods on cerazette. I tested just after my last period and it was neg. Tested in the evening of cd28 this month and it was neg. I'm now on cd31 and no af. We also only have 1 or 2 cycles to try before we have to go back to contraception :(


----------



## Flibberty87

Welcome Cara!

Why do you only have a couple of months?

Coming off the pill can really screw with you :(

What was the date of your last test? You should test again if it was more than 3 days ago...

I'm currently pressuring everyone else into testing as I won't be able to until beginning of October :p


----------



## LizChase

Flibberty87 said:


> We already picked names when I was pregnant last time but I don't know if I want to keep them for next time as they were for that baby if that makes sense?
> 
> What would you all do?

I had names picked out for last time and will probably use the same ones. I felt weird about it at first, but I really like the names! And since I never found out boy or girl or anything, I never really thought of my last pregnancy/fetus in terms of a name.


----------



## Cara x

Yeah I've heard some horror stories about cerazette so I'm not maintaining much hope! 

I'm starting my probation year as a teacher in Aug 2014, and if you're pregnant you need to defer for a year, which we can't financially afford to do. So its either before or after! Really hoping its before though, our son is 4 in December and we're getting really worried about the age gap :( Couldn't ttc before now for various work/uni reasons and also because dh wasn't sure about another one until a couple of months ago. 

I haven't tested since cd28 (although it was about 8pm). I think I'll try again with fmu tomorrow, which will be cd32. 

Hope there's some bfps in this thread soon :) x


----------



## bambi90

Well if I am having my normal 33 day cycle last month was a weird 27 day 1 though, I should of had AF yesterday but still no sign. I have bought 2 tests today only cheap supermarket 1s as the other option was clear blue and im not sure about them. I will test in the morning so fingers crossed


----------



## Flibberty87

LizChase said:


> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> We already picked names when I was pregnant last time but I don't know if I want to keep them for next time as they were for that baby if that makes sense?
> 
> What would you all do?
> 
> I had names picked out for last time and will probably use the same ones. I felt weird about it at first, but I really like the names! And since I never found out boy or girl or anything, I never really thought of my last pregnancy/fetus in terms of a name.Click to expand...

That is true.. and the names we picked took us weeks to agree on haha

Bambi and cara - good luck for the morning! Keep us posted!


----------



## StrongerDust

Okay. I tested. Just now.

LMP - 1st July 2013
Next Period Due - 29th July 2013
Tested - 2nd August 2013 (4 days late) - BFN
Tested - 10th August 2013 (12 days late) - BFN
Next Period Due - 26th August 2013
Tested - 2nd September (35 days late) - BFN
Next Period Due - 23rd September 2013

CD64.

Where the hell is my period then?!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Did you do a good hold?


----------



## StrongerDust

Yes 6 hours +


----------



## Flibberty87

I think you need to be calling the doctors Strongerdust!


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sucks :( I think you may need to see a Doctor too. That's a really long ass cycle! How long have you been off contraception?


----------



## StrongerDust

Been off BC since october last year.

I was only on it for two months maximum.

Red - BC messed up cycle length

Here are my cycle lengths:

Jan 2012 - 33
Feb 2012 - 26
March 2012 - 28
April 2012 - 26
May 2012 - 28
3rd June 2012 -27
30th June 2012 - 27
Jul 2012 - 24
2nd September 2012 - 40
30th September - 28
October 2012 - 29
November 2012 - 29
December 2012 - 26
Jan 2013 - 27
Feb 2013 - 25
March 2013 - 27
8th April 2013 - 27
30th April 2013 - 22
June 2013 - 34
1st July 2013 - 28
July 2013 - 64+


----------



## sunshine88

No way stronger! I really thought you were gonna get a bfp! But, when I was late I read alot of posts online about women that never ever got a bfp as the hcg never showed in their urine. It's not common but it does happen. You need to ask the doc for blood tests. 
Also what test did u use? Was it the digi?

Also hello and good luck to all the new ladies in limbo :dust:

I got my first midwife appointment tomorrow- eeeek!

Also about the jelly like cm - I have only ever had that this cycle when I got the positive so it may be a good sign but I guess everybody is different.

Xxxx


----------



## sunshine88

Lol don't know why I just said 'Also' so many times in my last post haha. It has been a long hard day at work and my brain is frazzled!


----------



## Flibberty87

^Wss!

i really thought you were going to get a positive :(


----------



## StrongerDust

It's such a knockback!
I used a FRER.


----------



## EMYJC

Stronger dust thats gutting! I really thought you were. Look at how regular your cycles have been too. Definitely get to the docs. I didn't get a BFP with ds1 until CD70 so there's still hope.

Sunshine I had that jelly cm with some reddy brown blood tinge today. Felt like I've come on all day ever since but when I've been toilet, nothing more. How long after getting that did u get BFP? Good luck Tom x


----------



## brownlieB

*Joins group dragging feet* I don't know why I expected different DD didn't show BFP till I was 2 weeks late, this time I am 2 days late and still BFN.

I ovulated 19th/20th had stabbing pains (which I've had for years around ovulation) and when I wiped pink/old blood stained mucus that day, then stopped the next day, BD'd pretty much every day that week and the days leading up. AF due 1ST Sept.

FRER 30th August said negative, AF a no show though!


----------



## sunshine88

EMYJC said:


> Sunshine I had that jelly cm with some reddy brown blood tinge today. Felt like I've come on all day ever since but when I've been toilet, nothing more. How long after getting that did u get BFP? Good luck Tom x

Thank you hun :) 
I got my bfp about 2 weeks after I had a large amount of jelly-like cm but mine had no red tinge to it, I'd say more like yellowish flecks and see-through. 
You said earlier that with your other child you got a late bfp though so fingers crossed you do get a positive soon xx


----------



## sunshine88

StrongerDust said:


> It's such a knockback!
> I used a FRER.

U gotta get in contact with the doc hun. Have you spoke to them yet at all? Like I said, you may be one of those people that don't show up on urine test and only show on blood - I've read loads of stories about women that have had that happen to them. Go for a blood test - ur not out yet, plus you've got loads of symptoms. Fingers crossed x


----------



## StrongerDust

Yeah but I feel like all my symptoms are fraud now. :( like I've never been this late. I'm nearly 36 days overdue. Urgh.


----------



## StrongerDust

Looking at my cycles. Would you say I was pretty regular?


----------



## Flibberty87

Definitely. Call your doctors today and tell them you're late for your second period. Usually they make you wait for the second one but you've you've already done that!


----------



## Cara x

Bfn for me again. Clear as day :( I had terrible sickness all afternoon and evening yesterday and ended up going to bed at 6pm. I've had other symptoms like crazy for about two weeks now. I don't understand. My gut is telling me I'm not pg but in that case I wish af would hurry up!


----------



## Cara x

Stronger I would definitely call the doc. Even if it turns out you aren't pg, you'll want to know what's causing the missed periods so you can continue trying as normal x x


----------



## EMYJC

I'm out of limbo. Blood tests negative. I'm totally gutted. :( All hormones normal so what on earth is with the constant cramps?! Wish my flamin period would just come.


----------



## EMYJC

Funny tho. I got blood test results as negative with my son Lucas and then two days later tested positive.


----------



## sunshine88

Same with my doctors urine test, that was negative and two days later I tested positive at home. 

Saw the midwife today, just gotta wait for my scan date to come in the post now - hope it comes soon :)


----------



## HopefulInNL

Well, it was one month late...but the darn witch got me today! It's bittersweet, I'm so glad to be out of Limbo...but really thought it would've been my month. On to the next cycle I guess. :nope:

:cry:


----------



## Flibberty87

Just treated myself to some more frers.. only £6 for a two pack in tesco at the minute uk ladies!


----------



## StrongerDust

36 days late.... And guess who turns up this afternoon? 

Yes, aunt flow! So glad to be out of limbo! Wait until AF is over and back to trying again :) wooo.


----------



## Cara x

Haha she must have played a trick on all of us at the same time! She's just appeared for me too!

Good shout about frer, the tesco across from me only stocks their own, must try to get to the bigger one!


----------



## EMYJC

Come on then witch, I wanna be out of limbo! I imagine you ladies are relieved but also a tad upset? I bawled my eyes out before after the doctor rang me. Just looking at my chart tho and I got as close to a positive OPK I've ever had on sat 24th aug. temp went to 36.9 and stayed that way for 2 days but then dropped to 36.3. Got my blood streaked mucus yesterday 2nd and nothing since. In with a chance or has my temp made it a definite no? :/ x new to temping.


----------



## Flibberty87

I paid a tenner for the last pack of frer I bought! And they're not even on offer.. just the price. I was tempted to get a few but I'm not even testing until October haha 

Glad for you ladies being out of limbo! Onto next cycle! Come join me on the October Testing thread.. nobody else has joined yet haha


----------



## Flibberty87

Forgot the link haha
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ctober-hopes-testing-thread.html#post29313089


----------



## ac2010

£6 in ASDA too Flib for a 2 pack.

I tested today but can't see anything :(

https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p569/astro20111/null_zpsdd1bd89e.jpg


----------



## Cara x

Haha she must have played a trick on all of us at the same time! She's just appeared for me too!

Good shout about frer, the tesco across from me only stocks their own, must try to get to the bigger one!


----------



## Flibberty87

Ac - I may see a tiiiiny line.. I want to tweak it but it wont let me save the picture!


----------



## LizChase

Flibberty: Eek, I hope so!


----------



## Flibberty87

Where is ac!? I want her to send me that pic lol unless someone else can save it and post it on the fb group? I'll be able to get it from there!


----------



## ac2010

I'm here!!! Lol! Ill send you the pic.


----------



## bambi90

currently 3 days late and took test this morn but BFN, I think I may of ovaluated late this month though so Im going to give it another week if AF is still a no show I will test again


----------



## Flibberty87

ac2010 said:


> I'm here!!! Lol! Ill send you the pic.

How are you sending it my dear?


----------



## ac2010

I put it on the fb group. You got it?


----------



## StrongerDust

*Okay, wait just one little minute!*
This afternoon I went to the toilet... when I wiped I noticed quite a bit (not loads) of brown mixed in with a tiny amount of red, though it was browny red, not dark/bright red. So I thought 'Ahaha! AF is here!' and put in a super plus tampon (when I come on, I go STRAIGHT to heavy flow, no build up or spotting).

Anyway, I went to the toilet now and though I'd change my tampon at the same time expecting it to be soaked through as usual and, well only the tip was covered with the same browny red? doesn't look like fresh blood? The browny red I saw the first time was more like browny red CM than period type flow. :S

Now I'm thinking implantation bleeding?!

Okay what?!


----------



## ac2010

I hope it is stronger!

Here is a tweak of my photo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## TreenBean

Hi all... I too am a lurker. Dh and I have been ttc for almost 4 yrs. AF was due yesterday. I'm nervous. Scared to test, I just am so tired of seeing the bfn's. I have a normal and extremely regular 27 day cycle.


----------



## TreenBean

ac2010 said:


> £6 in ASDA too Flib for a 2 pack.
> 
> I tested today but can't see anything :(
> 
> https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p569/astro20111/null_zpsdd1bd89e.jpg

Sometimes when I can't tell, I crack that puppy in half so I can see without the plastic being in the way! LOL Goodluck and baby dust!


----------



## Flibberty87

ac2010 said:


> I'm here!!! Lol! Ill send you the pic.

How are you sending it my dear?


----------



## Flibberty87

Welcome!

Yea crack it open now ac! It's been well past the time limit and we won't judge or lecture you for opening it ha


----------



## Flibberty87

StrongerDust said:


> *Okay, wait just one little minute!*
> This afternoon I went to the toilet... when I wiped I noticed quite a bit (not loads) of brown mixed in with a tiny amount of red, though it was browny red, not dark/bright red. So I thought 'Ahaha! AF is here!' and put in a super plus tampon (when I come on, I go STRAIGHT to heavy flow, no build up or spotting).
> 
> Anyway, I went to the toilet now and though I'd change my tampon at the same time expecting it to be soaked through as usual and, well only the tip was covered with the same browny red? doesn't look like fresh blood? The browny red I saw the first time was more like browny red CM than period type flow. :S
> 
> Now I'm thinking implantation bleeding?!
> 
> Okay what?!

How strange! If it was IB you should get a positive test in 2-3 days :)


----------



## ac2010

Cracking it open now!


----------



## Flibberty87

:coffee:

Waiting patiently


----------



## ac2010

Can't see anything.

https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p569/astro20111/null_zps853a3c94.jpg


----------



## Flibberty87

I can still see the teeny line I saw whilst in the case...


----------



## ac2010

I seen it in the tweak.


----------



## ac2010

Anyone thought of ways to tell their oh?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think it's an indent :(

As for tell DH, I'm either gonna do the test with him or flash it at him! Nothing exciting :lol:
As for Family I think I'm gonna get out son a t-shirt that says "Shhhh I have a secret" then on the back "I'm going to be a big brother"


----------



## Cara x

So af stopped within 4 hours... was only a small bleed. What is going on?!?


----------



## Flibberty87

Could it have been an implantation bleed?! How many DPO are you? And when was AF due?


----------



## ac2010

I've been to the doctors today. I've thrown up 4 times already today. Took bloods so ill find out on Thursday. Gave me tablets for being sick thank god.


----------



## ticklemonster

Don't give up hope people, like I've said before, my last period was 16th June, got a positive on 10/08/13. And just seen my little prawn on a scan, I am 8 weeks 1 day xx


----------



## StrongerDust

Well it's not IB I guess. AF is in full force this morning!


----------



## Cara x

Flibberty87 said:


> Could it have been an implantation bleed?! How many DPO are you? And when was AF due?

I only came off cerezatte about 1.5weeks ago, and according to opk I've not ovulated since then. Although I did miss a few pills in the two weeks before that as we had a couple of false starts with trying. Wasn't using opk back then though. 

I'm guessing it's probably withdrawal symptoms from cerazette but I thought I'd get my period on time since they were regular when I was on cerazette, and before I went on it. Last month was the only month my cycle was any different, as it was only 21 days. So I'm either 5 or 12 days late.


----------



## ac2010

It was maybe a withdrawal bleed? I had that when I came off my pill.


----------



## Cara x

That sounds promising ac2010! Although shame you're not feeling great x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cara I made the exact same mistake. I thought mine would be regular after coming off the pill as they always had. Click my chart and look at last months. That was my first cycle after coming off the pill. FX that isn't the case for you!


----------



## ac2010

It's been a horrible day for me. I'm shattered! Sick roughly 6 times! The mints he gave me for being sick are gross :( how's everyone else?


----------



## LizChase

Just got hit with a sudden wave of nausea. I'm taking it as a good sign. My tests get delivered in the mail today!


----------



## Flibberty87

My concieve+ arrived today and my new opks! All set for ttc woop!

I feel hideous today. Cramping like a bitch and keep getting hot flushes, it is most unpleasant! 

OH has been warned that I'm off my tablets and my hormone levels will crash and I may be irritable etc and it's like he's going out of his way just to pee me off! Vame in from work moaning he was hungry so I put the dinner in the oven and he buggered off upstairs and I've just found him asleep!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Pour a jug of water over him!

I've been cramping on and off every day since O. Since yesterday I've been getting hot flushes too!!


----------



## LizChase

Psh, Wake him up! :)


----------



## ac2010

Sounds like my oh Flib. I agree a jug of water would be hilarious lol!


----------



## Flibberty87

He may kill me if I do that!

At least he is out of my way and quiet lol

Only thing is he may be up till the early hours once he wakes up and I have to be up early for a hospital appointment so he needn't even think about keeping me up!


----------



## Cara x

Thanks ac and brunette. Yeah I figure it's probably that. Did an opk today and the test line was visible for the first time, so fxed I ovulate before I have to back to that horrid pill next month x


----------



## StrongerDust

It's sorta nice to have a period after all this time. However today has been quite painful with cramps and back pain :( Urgh. Though ill feel much better in a few days when it's over :)


----------



## Flibberty87

Mine should be here today too and I'm also crippled with cramps. I just know I'll feel better when it's all over :)


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Flibberty87 said:


> Mine should be here today too and I'm also crippled with cramps. I just know I'll feel better when it's all over :)

Yip! Temporary pain on the road to permanent happiness!!! 
Sending lots of virtual hugs to help with the cramps! 
Maybe a glass or two of wine tonight?

xxxxx


----------



## LovemyBubx

Hi ladies can I join you? 

I am 10 days late took a test on Monday negative. Took clear blue digital this morning - negative 

I was so so sure I was pregnant :'(


----------



## Flibberty87

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> Mine should be here today too and I'm also crippled with cramps. I just know I'll feel better when it's all over :)
> 
> Yip! Temporary pain on the road to permanent happiness!!!
> Sending lots of virtual hugs to help with the cramps!
> Maybe a glass or two of wine tonight?
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

I dislike drinking on my meds it makes me feel sick :(

Sat in the hospital awaiting an xray I wasn't aware I was getting! All fun and games. 


Welcome to this crazy place lovemybub! Hopefully you just have a shy bean :) have you tried a regular pink dye line test?


----------



## ac2010

Phoned the doctor who said I'm gonna receive a letter and they wanna check them again in 4 weeks! What does that mean!?


----------



## Cara x

Yeah what does that mean? Would they not tell you on the phone?


----------



## ac2010

Nope! Said I had to wait on the letter! I'm freaking out!


----------



## Flibberty87

This witch seriously needs to hurry up. These cramps are ridiculous and making my barely able to move :( My back is so sore too :(

Tomorrow is the latest she will arrive but I feel like it's going to be any second (or maybe that's me hoping lol)


----------



## LovemyBubx

Flibberty87 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> Mine should be here today too and I'm also crippled with cramps. I just know I'll feel better when it's all over :)
> 
> Yip! Temporary pain on the road to permanent happiness!!!
> Sending lots of virtual hugs to help with the cramps!
> Maybe a glass or two of wine tonight?
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I dislike drinking on my meds it makes me feel sick :(
> 
> Sat in the hospital awaiting an xray I wasn't aware I was getting! All fun and games.
> 
> 
> Welcome to this crazy place lovemybub! Hopefully you just have a shy bean :) have you tried a regular pink dye line test?Click to expand...

Thank you x no I haven't tried any other test I've been under the impression that a digital is bound to give me the straight answer, could a regular test show a bfp if digi is bfn ? 

I will prob test again next week if AF doesn't show. I'm also getting cramps and back ache thinking its on its way all I've got is cm. 

This waiting for AF to show is awful. 

How long have/will you ladies wait before seeing a doctor?


----------



## Flibberty87

Digitals aren't as sensitive as the regular pink dye ones. May get a false negative! 

I would wait until you're a month late before seeing the doctor. Well that's usually what they will tell you. Unless you suspect anything like ectopic. 

Good luck!


----------



## ac2010

I went when I was about 2 weeks late due to my meds. They asked me to come back in like 3 weeks so yeah I'd say a month.

Still waiting on this letter. Just wanna know what it says!


----------



## Flibberty87

I am doing a massive happy dance right now!!!!

AF has arrived woooooop


----------



## sunshine88

Flibberty87 said:


> I am doing a massive happy dance right now!!!!
> 
> AF has arrived woooooop

:happydance:


----------



## Flibberty87

OH thought I had gone mad because I danced out of the bathroom haha when I told him why he pulled a sad face (no bd now lol) until I explained it means I can take my clomid and that means extra bding!

I'm overjoyed lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyyy


----------



## EMYJC

That's great news :)


----------



## ac2010

Boobs are well swollen today! Even OH commented on how firm they were! Hardly slept cause of them :( how's everyone else today?


----------



## Mangoes

ac2010 said:


> Boobs are well swollen today! Even OH commented on how firm they were! Hardly slept cause of them :( how's everyone else today?

So far, nothing much considering it's 7AM. Last night, after a somewhat busy day, I crashed at about 7PM, my husband walked into our bedroom telling me something about my SIL (who is 15) around 10PM and then I didn't wake up until 4 in the morning. I was dead tired.


----------



## brownlieB

Hey i'm still limbo-ing, testing again tomorrow 20dpo, my boobs are busting out my bras, and my nausea is getting stronger. So I think I may just show late like I did with DD XX


----------



## LizChase

AF got me today, 8 days late. Guess the faint positives were the result of a chemical.


----------



## Flibberty87

CD2! First dose of clomid done woop! 

I would be a lot more excited if I wasn't curled in bed with a hot water bottle.


----------



## EMYJC

I have on and off cramping still. Started getting dizzy spells in morning and some nausea. No AF. Either got bad long lasting PMS. Or still in with a chance of a BFP hopefully


----------



## Flibberty87

Keeping my fingers crossed for the latter!


----------



## brownlieB

Finally BFP today, 21dpo! Faint but there all the same! Good luck fellow limboers. Baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## Ineedaname

22 (?) dpo and terrified to test. Year 8 of 'ttc' with a miscarriage two months ago. I just want to cry, vomit, and eat cake. :wacko:


----------



## Flibberty87

brownlieB said:


> Finally BFP today, 21dpo! Faint but there all the same! Good luck fellow limboers. Baby dust to you all xxx

CONGRATS!!!!!



Ineedaname said:


> 22 (?) dpo and terrified to test. Year 8 of 'ttc' with a miscarriage two months ago. I just want to cry, vomit, and eat cake. :wacko:

We're here for you! Good luck!


----------



## sunshine88

brownlieB said:


> Finally BFP today, 21dpo! Faint but there all the same! Good luck fellow limboers. Baby dust to you all xxx

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## EMYJC

Congrats brownlieB. Fingers and toes crossed for you I need aname x


----------



## EMYJC

BrownlieB B. Share your symptoms please? X


----------



## MrsCorny

Too many pages to read thru lol! But hi everyone! I'm in limbo now too, 4 days late.. And that's going off the longest cycle I've had (32 days) I was due 9/4. Tested day i was due and yesterday, both stark white BFNs. 
Still no sign of AF. Normally I'm dry right before it happens, but I've been having a lot of cm recently. Hoping that's a good sign, and my CP is very high and tucked away it seems. That is about it for symptoms. 
I've had a stressful week, cuz my grandma died :( so maybe that is why I am late, but 4 days late seems a bit extensive for it to be caused by stress.

Just noticed a BFP for Brownlie- congrats dear! You give me hope! Happy and healthy 9 months dear! Xoxo


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Brownlie!

I've been stalking this thread for a few days- I'm in this situation too. I'm only in my 2nd cycle TTC and after being off the pill, so not sure what's normal for me yet regarding my cycles or symptoms. But- I'm on CD35 with no sign of AF and BFNs today and two last week.


----------



## MrsCorny

Just got some pink when I wiped, just on 2 wipes. Then nothing. I don't ever spot, just heavy full flow right away. I did have some lower back pain which is indicative of AF for me, but if I look at bright side, thhats also a preggo symptom. Ugh... So confused


----------



## EMYJC

Sounds promising Mrs Corny! Fezzle I'm similar to you. Stopped pill had a breakthrough then first natural period on 1st July which was 35 days since breakthrough. Nothing since. Currently CD71. Keep waking up feeling hungover and sickly and feel urge to eat as keep getting dizzy spells. Not tested for a week now. Go on hols next week so if still no AF gonna test again. Sick of my body making me feel pregnant yet all I get is BFN. :(


----------



## Fezzle

CD71! I think I will go crazy before I get there. Do you chart temps or anything to confirm O?


----------



## HopefulInNL

Well ladies, I am now on cd7. AF is now gone and now we just wait until I O. I think I am going to just take OPKs each day until I get a positive. It's so hard to tell since my cycles have been so off track! I figured it out, and last month I didn't even O until around cd44! I hope this month goes much better! 

Congrats to brownlieB! And good luck to all still in Limbo and to the few ladies that recently got AF and on to a new cycle...we can all be cycle buddies again - hoping this is our month!!!


----------



## wonders10

Hi everyone...can I join in?

I posted my own thread a couple days ago but it wasn't so popular lol.

I'm typically 26-27 days on average. In May I got AF on day 30 which was later than all the other months so far this year. This morning is day 29 and no AF yet, but I have had cramps since day 24 and just an achy feeling, similar to AF cramps, but not exactly like them. Since then, I have also been feeling wet and keep going to the bathroom thinking I have started but nothing. My bbs have also been achy since then which never happens to me at all.

I went back to work mid-august after having summer off and its a sort of new position so I'm wondering if that is throwing me off, but even still my pms symptoms are not usually this. I usually get AF the same day I start my cramps, but not this month I guess. 

Oh an I did take a test on Saturday, an EPT, but it was negative. Saturday was Day 27.


----------



## HopefulInNL

wonders10, your symptoms sound promosing. Fingers crossed for you! Keep us posted :).


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, wonders! I have similar symptoms. Hope it's a good sign!


----------



## wonders10

I'm in between classes and really feel like AF is coming. Feeling very wet but can't get to the restroom because students are coming soon. I did check real quick with my finger and nothing brown or red. I did a BB check and they only seem to hurt a little when I squeeze around the nipple area. I have no tests at home and I'm unsure if I should buy any and waste the money. I have a feeling my body is just playing tricks on me because I started a new job and was feeling stressed the past couple weeks. Feeling good now though. We shall see.


----------



## Flibberty87

HopefulInNL said:


> Well ladies, I am now on cd7. AF is now gone and now we just wait until I O. I think I am going to just take OPKs each day until I get a positive. It's so hard to tell since my cycles have been so off track! I figured it out, and last month I didn't even O until around cd44! I hope this month goes much better!
> 
> Congrats to brownlieB! And good luck to all still in Limbo and to the few ladies that recently got AF and on to a new cycle...we can all be cycle buddies again - hoping this is our month!!!

I'm on CD4 now! Be my friend! Haha also there is an October Testing thread I started, come join :)


----------



## wonders10

I finally had a chance to use the restroom and nothing at all when I wiped, which is usually when I get my first clue that AF is starting. So I'm still in limbo. I have these low cramps, that aren't really like AF cramps. Sort of like butterflies (like when you are nervous) and AF cramps combined if that makes sense. Dull and no need for pain meds but just there. 

I feel like since I took a test Saturday and it was negative that there is no way I could actually be pg, just making things up, wishful thinking?


----------



## EMYJC

Wonders10 I feel like that. I keep thinking I must be imagining all the symptoms. I am gonna test again on Friday if no AF. I keep waking up feeling like I havent been to sleep as well with a cracking headache and nauseous. Slowly wears off by lunch. More promising for you though as least your cycles are regular. Fingers crossed for you. :)


----------



## EMYJC

Fezzle I started a chart on Ovufriend but not from 1st July so its a bit pointless really. I have been doing OPKs and temps though. I swear I got a positive OPK around 23rd-25th Aug. on the 2nd Sep I had one big glob of brown blood tinged mucus and quite a lot of cramping but nothing like that since, just creamy cm. Since then I have been getting dull cramps on and off but not constant- needing a wee a lot, feeling dizzy and tired and headachy. As I go on hols next Monday I am gonna test Friday just to make sure as I dont want to be drinking on an all inclusive if I am. x


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck! Sounds like a good plan! Fx :dust:


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks. I know its gonna be negative again though but best to be safe hey x When are you next planning to test? Oh btw does it mean something if I had a dip around time I ovulated and then a rise again? I also had a dip the day I got that mucus and then it rose again. x


----------



## Fezzle

I think that dip is from a 2nd estrogen surge? 

I'm going to test again on Thursday assuming AF doesn't show up and my temps stay up. I'm not positive that I O'd when FF and ovufriend say I did and it might have been later, but by Thursday I should be late enough!


----------



## MrsCorny

I just got some spotting, little bit of red blood, mostly brown, not enough for even a small tampon, so I'm using pad for now to monitor better. This is VERY unusual for me. Like I said I have never once had spotting before, it's always been full heavy flow immediately...
Idk if I should count this as AF or not. 
Not gonna be able to tell hubby the way I want to if I test tomorrow and get a BFP, so ill be testing Friday if I don't get a full flow. But I'm pretty sure ill get full flow any minute now... :( 
I am going nuts over here. :wacko: But I don't have enough money to buy a test for each day! Hahaha so I'm doing my best to hold off until I'm a week late- thatll be Wednesday. But won't see hubby for more than an hour on Wednesday and Thursday :( so ill just wait til Friday.


----------



## ChiiBaby

May I please join :blush:

I havnt had my AF for nearly 2 months! and its really annoying me now :nope:
My last pregnancy i didnt get a BFP till i was 7 weeks so hopfully its just doing the same!


----------



## HopefulInNL

Flibberty87 said:


> HopefulInNL said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I am now on cd7. AF is now gone and now we just wait until I O. I think I am going to just take OPKs each day until I get a positive. It's so hard to tell since my cycles have been so off track! I figured it out, and last month I didn't even O until around cd44! I hope this month goes much better!
> 
> Congrats to brownlieB! And good luck to all still in Limbo and to the few ladies that recently got AF and on to a new cycle...we can all be cycle buddies again - hoping this is our month!!!
> 
> I'm on CD4 now! Be my friend! Haha also there is an October Testing thread I started, come join :)Click to expand...

YAY! I will look for it, although if this cycle is anything like the last...I won't even be testing until November! Ugh...


----------



## Flibberty87

Its called October hopes :)


----------



## wonders10

Well, I caved during my planning period and ran to the drugstore to buy tests after another trip to the bathroom showed nothing!

I'm sure just the act of me buying them has gotten AF going so she will probably be here in 10 minutes lol.


----------



## Fezzle

Fx! I'm also on AF watch every time I wipe!


----------



## MrsCorny

AF got me, CD1


----------



## EMYJC

What does a second oestrogen surge mean?


----------



## EMYJC

Sorry mrs corny x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looks like I'm coming back girls! AF due today. No signs!


----------



## Fezzle

Fx for the next cycle, MrsCorny!

If you look at a chart with how hormones fluctuate in a normal cycle, there's often a bit of a rise in estrogen during the luteal phase (TWW)- not as high as before O, but enough that it might lower temps. (This coincides with what people call an 'implantation dip', but you can have it happen even if there's no implantation, and you can get pregnant even if you have no dip.)


----------



## EMYJC

Ah right. I'm prob just not ovulating and maybe all the on and off cramping and what looks like positive OPK's have been my body trying to release an egg. All my hormones were in range after blood tests. Wish my body would just work properly. :/


----------



## Flibberty87

brunettebimbo said:


> Looks like I'm coming back girls! AF due today. No signs!

Ohh no way! Chart is looking fabulous though :) figners crossed for you! When are you testing?

If you hadn't discarded the temp on the 30th, FF may move your O day two days later, which would make AF not due yet. (Although I do remember I asked you why you had discarded and it was necessary )


----------



## brunettebimbo

I honestly don't think I ovulated on CD18, I had some crazy ovarian pain on CD16 and lots of EWCM.

Only time will tell! The vitamin B6 may have worked and lengthened my LP!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I tested today. I swear I see something but I'm so unlucky with faint lines! 

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/CD93E5CD-52DE-4003-BAB7-33E30A0964C0-546-0000001FA0A4D699_zps20fa333b.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/DED3345A-94EA-43D8-BE81-94ECC2368302-546-0000001F9AE00A3B_zpsd67c874e.jpg


----------



## wonders10

I think I see a very, very faint line in the 2nd pic!


----------



## Flibberty87

I see a tiny line! Not 100% sure on colour but fingles crossed xD


----------



## EMYJC

I see something! X


----------



## sunshine88

I thought I saw something on the top pic xx. :dust:


----------



## wonders10

I'm an idiot. I bought a 3-pack of tests, and decided to take one when I came home since it had been about 3 hours since my last pee. It was negative of course. My cramps/achy lower belly are still here and now I'm in a grumpy, very emotional mood. It just doesn't seem possible that I could get a BFP after 2 negatives.


----------



## HopefulInNL

wonders10 said:


> I'm an idiot. I bought a 3-pack of tests, and decided to take one when I came home since it had been about 3 hours since my last pee. It was negative of course. My cramps/achy lower belly are still here and now I'm in a grumpy, very emotional mood. It just doesn't seem possible that I could get a BFP after 2 negatives.

It's 100% possible to get a BFP after 2 negatives...don't lose hope!


----------



## ChiiBaby

wonders10 said:


> I'm an idiot. I bought a 3-pack of tests, and decided to take one when I came home since it had been about 3 hours since my last pee. It was negative of course. My cramps/achy lower belly are still here and now I'm in a grumpy, very emotional mood. It just doesn't seem possible that I could get a BFP after 2 negatives.

Your not out till AF comes hun!


----------



## wonders10

Thanks ladies...I just need to get it out of my head and see if AF comes, then test in a few days if needed. Patience is a virtue lol.

Now something funny, I was getting something out of the bag the HPTs came in and with the receipt, there was a coupon for PreSeed lol. A sign that I'm not knocked up perhaps?


----------



## agapelove

Hey! Im New to this thread! Here is my little story...
Hubby and I have been trying to conceive for about 8 months. I am currently 4 weeks late with plenty of bfn along the way. I have been spotting black bloody that would barely even fill.up a tampon but does make it onto my panty liner. When I wipe once it is a lighter brown/rust color but then it is gone. Praying that there is a bean in there!!


----------



## EMYJC

Keep feeling faint today. Like I'm gonna be sick if I don't eat quickly enough. :/


----------



## wonders10

Good morning (for me anyway in the US)!

Woke up with what feels like gas pains but very low down, lower backache and cramps that feel more like AF. Today is CD 30, the latest I've ever gotten AF so I'm feeling like today will be it for me. My boobs don't really hurt anymore either. I was in a foul mood last night, the worst I've been in awhile too. And my chin is breaking out worse than usual. Guess I'm just in for a doozy of a period this month! I'll keep you ladies posted, fxd for all of you!

P.S. has anyone ever tallied how many here on this thread actually got their BFP very late after missing a period? I guess because reading the boards, it seems SO many get their BFPs before they even miss their period!


----------



## EMYJC

With my first I was CD70 before I got a BFP and even bloods had just come back negative. I feel SO pregnant like last time but its all negative. :/ I could fall asleep right now and I keel wanting to stuff my face with carbs. I'm covered in spots too. Cramps have eased off now but were pretty constant for past week. Fed up today. I'm CD71 :(


----------



## wonders10

EMYJC said:


> With my first I was CD70 before I got a BFP and even bloods had just come back negative. I feel SO pregnant like last time but its all negative. :/ I could fall asleep right now and I keel wanting to stuff my face with carbs. I'm covered in spots too. Cramps have eased off now but were pretty constant for past week. Fed up today. I'm CD71 :(

That is crazy you had to wait so long! 

My AF type cramps have turned back into lower abdominal pains. You're symptoms are sounding just like mine! I actually ended up staying home from work today because I just felt gross and my allergies are really bad too. I'm craving junk food and carbs as well lol.


----------



## peachaeo

I'm going insane!! Help!!! 20 DPO and allllll BFNs. Symptoms: extremely emotional (long term TTC), very tired, sneezing/stuffy/runny nose and minor, dull cramping for 10 days. I'm either:

a) not pregnant, just transitioning from a 21 to 28 day cycle so AF is "late" but not really late. 

b) pregnant and it's just not showing up on home tests

Either way, my 2ww has turned into a 3ww and i'm driving myself crazy!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

AF arrived :cry:


----------



## HopefulInNL

brunettebimbo said:


> AF arrived :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## peachaeo

Sorry Brunette :(


----------



## wonders10

Sorry Brunette :flower:

So, I'm sitting here watching bad movies and I should be napping, but I'm realizing i think my cramps have now gone away entirely. Back is a tad stiff. I just want to sleep and eat.


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, BB.


----------



## EMYJC

Sorry brunette :( we need some more good news on this thread x


----------



## EMYJC

Wonders10 I feel exactly the same!


----------



## sunshine88

Sorry brunette xx

Wonders - I got a late bfp on this thread. 2 weeks late for Af after getting 10 bfns. My chin, neck jaw etc. has been breaking out for the last 6 weeks! It's horrible. Normally before AF I would get one big spot appear but I had loads.


----------



## Flibberty87

Aww no brunette :( your chart looked so good too!

Emy - with your son when everything was coming back negative did they still date you from lmp? And how much did your dates change at scan?


----------



## EMYJC

Flibberty. They classed me as from my LMP until my scan which dated me at only 8 wks 1 day. Ill check what date that 1st scan was from getting my BFP.


----------



## EMYJC

With my son I had one natural period on 8th April. Got my BFP on 15th June. 1st scan in 14th July came in at 8wks 1 day so I must've skipped ovulation in the May. :/ I didn't chart or anything that time.


----------



## wonders10

It's now 3:30pm and I just woke up from the nap of all naps lol. Eating oatmeal and still no sign of AF and no symptoms of AF or PG either.

ETA...just went to bathroom and there was some brown when I wiped which is how my AF starts. Middle of Day 30, just like in May. Ugh. I'm out. Knew I shouldn't have bought those tests...


----------



## Hanie22

Hi guys, came off bcp 30th june had w/d af 6th july then proper AF came 4/8 29 days later. I was due af 2/9 now 8 days late :( last test I took was on saturday and that was :bfn: so frustrated :(


----------



## Fezzle

Hanie- we are almost the same with our dates! I came off BCP at the beginning of July, then had my withdrawal bleed on 8 July. I didn't ovulate that cycle but AF came 28 days later on 5 Aug. 

Are you using any methods to confirm or estimate ovulation? I've been temping and charting using Fertility Friend and ovufriend and both think I ovulated this cycle around 20-21 Aug and had my expected AF to come 4 Sept. I tested that day, the day before and then on Sunday after having lots of symptoms since Thurs, and all BFNs. Now I think I might not have ovulated until 28 Aug, so am not actually late yet. 

Fx for you!


----------



## Hanie22

Fezzle- I used the clear blue advanced digital opk got high's CD 10,11,12 & peaks CD 13/14 started getting a headache CD13/14 and then developed cramps CD14 and had them on and off since then. CM was watery/ewcm around that time. Had sticky cm for a couple of days afterwards then been having Creamy cm ever since :( Headaches nearly everyday since suspected Ov, on and off nausea. Although last month my nipples got really sore after suspected Ov, this month nothing! Had Af like cramps last week and thought she's coming but nada! would kinda like her to arrive if she is going to :haha: so I know where Im at!


----------



## EMYJC

Tested this morning for some stupid reason and BFN. I give up charting etc now. I'm just gonna give up for a bit and enjoy my holiday. If still no AF ill see doctor when get back. Really down today. Need to switch off fromit


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you confirmed O with charting?


----------



## EMYJC

I started charting but it was t from 1st July when got period so think this one is pointless. Not seeing any pattern from it at all. :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Can you post the chart please? Ill have a nosey! :)


----------



## Flibberty87

Brunette are you coming to join the October thread? I have a good feeling about this month!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Where is it chick? Xx


----------



## Flibberty87

I ser you already found it lol


----------



## EMYJC

I've tried to. I'm on ovufriend. It's not letting me at the mo. thanks brunette. Could do with some help.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't use ovufriend so not sure how. Is there anything that says share your chart?


----------



## wonders10

Hi Ladies,

So even though I still feel out this month, I have more weird stuff going on...

I started brown spotting yesterday afternoon on CD 30 which is late for me. Typically it starts brown and within a few hours, I see red and it just gets heavier from there. Well now its CD 31 and I'm still getting brown and very dark red blood, heavier than spotting but not like my usual period and there are some small clots (sorry, tmi). And I have no cramps at all. Granted I took 2 advil this morning but I normally feel something by now. I don't even feel like I'm having a period other than feeling wet down there every once in awhile. 

Anyone ever have this? If not pg, what could cause my period to be so unusual this month?


----------



## EMYJC

Brunette bimbo. I can access it on IPad but when I try to copy and paste link it won't let me. I try to log in on phone or computer and it doesn't recognise password and won't let me change. Argh. So frustrating. I'd love someone's opinion as well.


----------



## Fezzle

wonders- I really have no idea, but I had something like that last cycle, but mid-cycle. I went to the Dr because I was worried about something like cervical polyps (after scaring myself with Google) and she had a look, said everything was fine, and said it was probably from just getting off the pill. So I think mine was a specific case.

Still in limbo here- BFNs this morning, no sign of AF. I'm on CD39.


----------



## EMYJC

I have managed to put my chart on as my signature now. As you can see there is no hope for me and my body doesnt seem to be working. I am taking all pre natal vitamins and vitamin B complex. Still BFN, still no AF. CD 73 :( LMP 1st July- didnt start charting until 24th Aug so pretty pointless starting then I guess anyway. 

https://ovufriend.com/graph/2d9a4d35e9e90952a1bd1fd9811a6005


----------



## brunettebimbo

Maybe you haven't ovulated yet!? I found Vitamin B6 helped regulate my hormones!


----------



## StephieBell84

Hey ladies! My AF is a couple days late and this morning got a BFN! Sucks! So I thought I'd join you here :shrug:

I just wish the witch would come so I can start a new month!


----------



## EMYJC

Looks that way doesnt it brunettebimbo. I am taking vitamin b complex and that says it has 100% of RDA of B6. Will that be enough? i am concerned that I have prettymuch zero CM. how can I improve that? I keep reading about people using pre seed, is it easy to get hold of?


----------



## wonders10

Fezzle said:


> wonders- I really have no idea, but I had something like that last cycle, but mid-cycle. I went to the Dr because I was worried about something like cervical polyps (after scaring myself with Google) and she had a look, said everything was fine, and said it was probably from just getting off the pill. So I think mine was a specific case.
> 
> Still in limbo here- BFNs this morning, no sign of AF. I'm on CD39.

I don't know how you ladies do it with the waiting! 

AF is here full force althought luckily my cramps aren't as bad as usual but its red blood now, so definitely AF. I did some googling and have just decided that since my period was late, the blood was more brown and older since it was late coming out. And I think the reason why AF was a little late to begin with was my cycle started right when I was starting a new job and my schedule was changing a lot so I think between the stress and change of schedule, it through my cycle off a bit. We'll see what happens next month. I guess I should clarify that my BF and I are not actively trying, but we don't use condoms and I'm not, nor have I ever been, on the pill. We use pull out most of the time except for right before, after and during my period. So I guess I always wonder if he let an oops get in lol. Obviously we know we take that chance every month but he is REALLY good at pulling out in time lol. 

Good luck to you ladies...I hope you get answers one way or another very soon, preferably with a BFP!


----------



## wonders10

EMYJC said:


> Looks that way doesnt it brunettebimbo. I am taking vitamin b complex and that says it has 100% of RDA of B6. Will that be enough? i am concerned that I have prettymuch zero CM. how can I improve that? I keep reading about people using pre seed, is it easy to get hold of?

I'm in the U.S. and have never used it, but have seen it on shelves in most of the drug stores around here. I would think at least you could order it online...maybe Amazon?


----------



## EMYJC

Ive been thinking and I have a feeling I might have high prolactin levels. I was on anti depressants for 6 months, I am in a really stressful job, and I have been getting milky discharge from my nipples. The doc didnt check this out on my bloods but its niggling at me that this could be whats stopping my period.


----------



## Flibberty87

Get youself booked in pet, it's only a blood test isn't it? They shouldn't have a problem checking you seeing as you are so late for AF.

How's everyone doing? Has anyone seen/heard from strongerdust recently?

AFM - I am waiting to O now after finishing my clomid! Any time from 4 days from today eeeek! 

I am also dying from hot flashes. Eurgh!


----------



## themusiclady

I'm not sure if this is the right place to be posting this, but here goes!

I'm brand new to this site, but I have been lurking for the past two months, as DH and I have started TTC. So glad to finally be able to post! Anyways, like I said, this is month #2 of TTC, and AF was due on Tuesday. I do realize that I'm only 2-3 days late and that I'm only 2 months off of Nuva, but I seem to remember my cycles being pretty regular before starting BC back in the day. I POAS this morning, and got a resounding BFN. Ouch. I know that I'm not out until AF hits, but I'm going a little bit crazy.

Baby Dust to all. :)


----------



## sunshine88

Flibberty - you best get BDing!! And no I haven't heard from stronger dust.

Emyjc- I looked into getting pre-seed and u can get it or around £12 on ebay. Your lmp was 2 days before mine! 

Xxx


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks flibberty I will do when I get back off hols. Thanks sunshine. How's the pregnancy going? X I'm going to go and get some
Angus castus Tom too :)


----------



## sunshine88

Got my letter for my first scan through - its 1st October and il be 13 weeks but I just can't help being a bit scared! im happy and excited too but in the back of my mind im worried something will be wrong. O well, I guess il just have to wait and see! Currently lying in bed with really bad heartburn! X


----------



## Flibberty87

Oooh congrats Sunshine! You had better post pictures!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

EMYJC said:


> Looks that way doesnt it brunettebimbo. I am taking vitamin b complex and that says it has 100% of RDA of B6. Will that be enough? i am concerned that I have prettymuch zero CM. how can I improve that? I keep reading about people using pre seed, is it easy to get hold of?

I'm just taking one from Asda. Just says 180 Vitamin B6 10mg food supplement tablets on the box!


----------



## EMYJC

Ah how exciting sunshine. I love the first scan- well once they turn the screen round so you can see! I think I have a positive OPK this morning! My temp is 36.38 and I have EWCM!! Oh my god. Also I had right sided pains last night for about 30 mins- 1 hour and when I bd'd this morning my cervix felt really tender. Are these good signs? What do I need to look for tom? x


----------



## fxforbabyb

Hey Ladies

Hope everyone is doing good, just wanted to let you all know to not give up hope.
I joined this thread from the beginning when I was late but getting BFN and was getting frustrated. AF eventually showed up 10 days late, stupid cow, so off I went to August.
Figures that I was late again but didn't want to test for fear of seeing BFN that would just crush me. So today, 10 days late, on my birthday I tested and got my first ever BFP after two years of trying.

I am astounded and shocked and surprised, don't give up hope just keep trying. didn't do anything different from the other 23 months of trying so not sure what the difference was this time round.

I know you all can get your BFP's, sending :dust: your way. good luck


----------



## sunshine88

Thanks girls - il keep u updated xx

Congrats - fxforbabyb - that's great news. h&h 9 months X

Emyjc - looks like you've timed it just right! Keep BDing. My skin started breaking out a day or 2 after conceiving and it has got slowly worse ever since! I feel like an oily teenager again! X


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks for the hope! I'd even take AF right now. All the BFNs are getting frustrating and if I'm not pregnant, I'd rather just move on to the next cycle!


----------



## Want2bamummy

Hi ladies, I'm 4 days late.. AF is always on time at 30 days.. But nothing.. Symptoms are cramping,dizziness,fatigue,irritable and sore boobs.. But get a BFN on tests.. Wish AF would just arrive already, my mind won't rest! Good luck to you all though :) x x


----------



## Flibberty87

It's gone awfully quiet in here lately! How is everyone doing?


----------



## Fezzle

I'm still in limbo! I'm on CD43 now with temps staying over the coverline and all BFNs. I think I'm just having some post-BCP wackiness. I even did an OPK today and it was darker than usual but still definitely negative so even open to the possibility of a late O, even if the charts think I already did. :shrug:


----------



## dizzylou

Hi ladies, So glad I found this thread! I'm four days late and BFNs so far, pretty much convinced im out but still holding out hope (maybe I ovulated late???) going to test again Sunday if AF doesn't show, My cycles are usually between 35-37 days....Almost wish AF would just show so I could start trying again..
Lou xx


----------



## softballmom02

Hi ladies! Af was due 2 days ago...thought she showed late cd 28(light pink when I wiped...sorry tmi) but to my surprise there was nothing when I woke up cd29. Tested yesterday evening and got bfn:( and nothing til about noon today cd30 it was very light and pink when wiping and then again a few moments ago it was a pinkish brown but still very light flow. So im just hanging in limbo waiting to see if she is just being s slow starter or if it's IB. Ive had slight cramping but nothing like normal af cramps and trmp is still above coverline. Good luck to you all!


----------



## Flibberty87

Oh no Fezzle that's sucky :( took me until CD eighty something to get AF and that was only because I made her come as I was fed up with her teasing me! On CD11 now and waiting to ovulate! Took al my meds every day like a good girl, using concieve+ aswell this time as clomid can make me a little dry (sorry for tmi) have BD'd every day but one since AF left so I'm hopeful!

Hi lou! I know that feeling, I was praying just for the witch to show so I could get out of limbo, I was going insane!

hope everyone gets their BFPs soon! (Me included :p)


----------



## dizzylou

I'm figuring by Sunday it will have been 20 days since the last time me and OH DTD so if I haven't a BFP by that date then I must just be really late :(


----------



## softballmom02

Just started feeling this super sharp pain...like a stabbing pain in my uterus. Follwed by a stream of brown with a bit of red pretty heavy but very watery. I guess I am out. Temp never dripped so I will check in the morning. Good luck to all of you


----------



## kelowna_mama

uggghhhh!!!!!!! So I have been charting my cycles for 6 months and not once have I ever been late, in fact AF has pretty much come the same time of DAY every time, of course the month we TTC it decides to play tricks on me! I am 2 days late now and had a BFN on a FRER today so I"m pretty much out, at this point I"m just hoping it comes so I can stop obsessing!!


----------



## dizzylou

Im out, AF showed up this morning :( 
fx for everyone elses BFP :) xx


----------



## justagirl2

joining limbo - a place i never wanted to be. AF due last night but nothing yet, not even spotting. all big fat negatives. fingers crossed this limbo is not very long - would love to move on but can't do that in limbo!


----------



## EMYJC

Hi all. I'm on hols in Turkey at the mo. lost count of what CD I am. Must be 80 something. Not charted or anything whilst been away. Looks like ill be off to docs when I get back for meds to start my period! Having a fab time here though. Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Flibberty87

Awww man I'm so jealous I LOVE Turkey :(


----------



## Skylark123

I am now 4 days late and getting pretty fed up waiting it out for either AF to show or finally get a BFP! Anyone else still waiting? X


----------



## Davis_1016

I am 7 days late today.:wacko: still waiting with you Skylark!


----------



## DobbyForever

Me too! 7 days late according to my FMC. Bfn this morning. Never been this late!!! I want my bfp :(


----------



## Davis_1016

DobbyForever said:


> Me too! 7 days late according to my FMC. Bfn this morning. Never been this late!!! I want my bfp :(

:hugs: hopefully you'll get it soon Dobby!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks Davis. :). I hope so. At this point, I feel like a bfp isn't happening. But my body has never done this and I can't expect AF is coming. So I feel like I'm not expecting AF or a BFP so what am I waiting for?! Ugh and I went to Dave n busters last night with se outer circle friends and now they know because I wouldn't take a Jell-O shot out of this amazing looking syringe contraption and I'm a recovering alcoholic (developed it when my first hangover reminded me of my morning sickness from my first pregnancy) so I'm usually the first one to jump on the bandwagon...


----------



## DobbyForever

p.s. I LOVE that hug icon it is so cute


----------



## Gohan3117

Can I join, ladies? I'm 21dpo, almost 10 days late, and have no signs of AF. 

My symptoms aren't WOAH in your face, like...but they are definitely noticeable. I had some off and on brown spotting on 6-8dpo, but have had no bleeding since. I've had this constant wetness on my panties and some EWCM for a few days now. I have waves of nausea and my appetite has become almost non-existent. A new development as of this morning is my right breast and nipple hurt very badly. Also(but these symptoms have been throughout about a week or so) my Montgomery's tubercles are much more pronounced and have seemed to increase in number. Also, my nipples seem to always be "hard". I thought I had seen some faint lines on some Wondfo pregnancy tests, but I took a FRER a few days later and it was stark white. :cry: AF is showing no signs of arrival...but I feel like I'm losing hope...thinking about calling my OBGYN to try to get in and see her... :nope:


----------



## CM Punk

Hi everyone!

My AF is officially 6 days late. BFN with wondfo and EPT digital tests :( The suspense is driving me mad, lol! The only symptoms I've been experiencing are - bloating, cramping and tiredness. I really wish I would get my BFP or AF already...


----------



## Skylark123

We will all wait it out together then! 

I have had a really confusing development. I have been doing OPK tests as well as hpt just in case I was checking for the wrong thing or had skipped a cycle but the OPK came up positive this morning and now I feel really confused and depressed. I am supposed to be 19dpo and 5 days late for AF but now this! Still BFN on hpt although I think I have line eye as sometimes Im sure there is a shadow and others there definitely isnt. I dont know what to do!!! :cry:


----------



## Skylark123

Just to update I am 20dpo and did a test this morning. Can anyone see a line?? 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test178707


----------



## pinkfluffypla

hi everyone. 
well i am 2days late today.
af always starts the next month by the date I started the month before. 
(I started 23rd August so should of started by 23rd September)
so I normal have up to cd of 30 or 2 or 3 days less.
so.. 17dpo... cd 33... BFN yesterday :(

I am hating this more then the tww.

anyone have any suggestion when to test again?

hope all you lates turn into BFP :D


----------



## pinkfluffypla

Skylark123 said:


> Just to update I am 20dpo and did a test this morning. Can anyone see a line??
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test178707

I can see a very faint line :D


----------



## Skylark123

I tested every day and only got that faint line today at 20 dpo so dont give up until you either get your BFP or AF arrives. I know its hard though. I felt like I was going crazy!! GL :thumbup:


----------



## pinkfluffypla

Skylark123 said:


> I tested every day and only got that faint line today at 20 dpo so dont give up until you either get your BFP or AF arrives. I know its hard though. I felt like I was going crazy!! GL :thumbup:

thank you. I might test tomoz with a cheapie or wait until Friday (20dpo)


----------



## EMYJC

I am now about CD90 and awful cramps have come back. My right side, near ovary feels really swollen and tender- going docs Monday. Something wrong I think as feels awful. :(


----------



## DobbyForever

CD90?! I hope you can get to a doctor soon and everything is alright. I don't know how you've managed, I'm CD 40 today and I've sent my doctor five messages and demanded a blood test at a week late (cd35) haha. And I have an appointment next week so she can check out my uterus and make sure I didn't break it, for lack of better wording.


----------



## EMYJC

I know Dobby. Went doctor a few weeks back and he did a blood HCG and checked my FSH and LH levels and all normal and negative HCG. Need to go back to get this ovarian swelling checked and get bloods on Prolactin and Thyroid and progesterone checked. Fed up isn't the word. Taking Angus castus, b complex and pregnancy vits but not regulating at all. Think something more is up.


----------



## DobbyForever

Big hugs. Keep us updated.

I'm so frustrated. I feel pregnant, have so many symptoms. My mom is convinced I'm lying to her and that I am pregnant be auss every time she sees me I'm irritable, napping, or trying not to throw up after I eat. But idk what to think. This late and no bfp. Hubs and I haven't BDed since my "fertile days." Quotes because I don't tempt. So if I Oed late there's no chance of pregnancy, but I've never Oed this late even coming off of bcp. But my blood work was neg at CD35 so maybe I'm just delusional. My first pregnancy I tested two days late on an ept digital and got a BFP.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry for typos I'm on an iPhone with a cracked screen


----------



## stel1

So I just read through all 153 pages of these postings this morning. I have laughed and cried with each person's story. I hope it's okay if I join the mix! 

I am currently 3 days late, ugh the torture. I tested last night with a cheap Equate brand test that I didn't know I had! I don't even remember when I bought it so I took the test and it was BFN. My cycles used to be 30 days each month but they haven't been regular for the past three months. So I am hoping I tested too early. 

I have had so many symptoms this month; nausea, sore boobs, cramping on my sides (mostly the right), and slight back discomfort. We have been TTC for 2 years so I am hoping and praying! My BIL's g/f of three months just found out that she is pregnant. It's been a really hard month for me but I am hoping to see some gold at the end of the rainbow.

I wish all of the ladies here lots of luck with their TTC and waiting for BFPs.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hi there! Regular or not a doctor will tell you 3 days late is still too early. Or at least mine did. :). When do you plan to test again? FXed


----------



## Fezzle

EMYJC- hope they figure out what's wrong and it's nothing too bad! 

I'm on CD55 now- I've made an appointment with the GP on 10 Oct, though since I just got off the pill in July and I'm not having any sort of pains, I don't think they're going to be concerned about anything to test or treat at this point- so I might be waiting it out too.

Fx for everyone that your cycles get regular or you get a BFP!


----------



## stel1

DobbyForever said:


> Hi there! Regular or not a doctor will tell you 3 days late is still too early. Or at least mine did. :). When do you plan to test again? FXed

I may test in the morning if I get enough nerve.


----------



## DobbyForever

FXed!


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks fezzle and dobby and good luck to you both x


----------



## EMYJC

Real positive OPK today. control line paled insignificance. Really painful r sided ovary again today. Maybe it's trying its damnedest to finally release an egg!


----------



## ac2010

Just found out I'm preg 2 days ago. No idea when I conceived but no period in about 3 months now lol. I'll let you all know when I get a scan.


----------



## DobbyForever

What does that mean? I know vaguely what an OPK is, not so sure how they work and then some people say they can be used for pregnancy?

Yay ac! That is so exciting!!! Congrats and H&H 9 to you!

As for me, found a random frer and gave in to temptation. Stark white bfn. Hopefully I'll get some answers on Thursday. Just hoping it's nothing bad. Delusional that I could still be pregnant, but at this point I'd be happy just knowing nothing is wrong.


----------



## EMYJC

Wow ac10 that's fantastic news!!! What CD were you and what of any symptoms were you having? X


----------



## ac2010

CD 80! I dunno when I conceived as had a blood test a month ago which was negative but high prolactin levels. Only real symptoms were period like pain, spots! And now sore boobs.


----------



## EMYJC

I'm back at docs Tom as have those symptoms but also had a neg HCG about a month ago. He didn't check my pro lactin so asking for that to be tested for def this time as been having occasional boob leakage. (Tmi)


----------



## Donna79x

Well AF was due today / yesterday. ...no sign...cervix high and closed and lots n lots of CM. Started with cramps again yesterday n still there ans also still stabbing pains in my ovaries...any ideas ladies? Xx


----------



## lala12308

Hi everyone! I'm currently 15 dpo and going crazy waiting for AF to show or not. 
Been trying to conceive for almost a year now. This month used fertili tea, opks, bd'd evince or twice every day the week of o until day ovulated. Ovulated CD 16

Dpo[/U]
0-3 period like cramps, fatigue
4-5 breasts started to be sore, tingly, periodic cramps, bloating
6 - bfn too early, all other symptoms as above, creamy cm
7-8 breasts hurting badly, swollen enlarged, gassy, indigestion, twinges, pulling feeling
9- bfn - same as above without twinges, exhausted
10-12 same as above, frequent urination, feeling hot/cold at night
13-14 no sign of AF , same symptoms as above , weird throbbing on and off on lower right side, stomach making loud noises, frequent urination, dream I took three hpts and all were positive ( how's that for wishful thinking!)
15- sore breasts, tired, weird stomach noises, mild cramping like AF will start, comes and goes

I haven't tested since bfn @9dpo. Took opk @12dpo around 7pm to try to satisfy poas urge but it was only a light line so got me feeling down. I won't test again unless AF is a week late so just waiting to see if it shows...


16- breasts are still heavy but not as painful as previously( probably not a good sign)
Seems the weird noises have turned into a gassy lion in my stomach. Must have a stomach bug, I got sick after dinner. Stomach cramped with gas pain then diarrhea and nausea (the kind where sweat drips from your forehead) I'm a real peach to be around today. 
No more episodes like that but my stomach is empty. Its 3 am and I can't sleep from the loud mess my stomach is in. When I pushed for gas (again, tmi sorry I swear I'm not usually this unpleasant) I wiped a bit of very light brown cm. That tells me AF must be on the way. :-( boo


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh I hate the bfp dreams! ESP when you wake up groggy with a dumb smile and then realized it was a dream x.x


----------



## lala12308

DobbyForever said:


> Oh I hate the bfp dreams! ESP when you wake up groggy with a dumb smile and then realized it was a dream x.x

Yep exactly! I felt sooooo happy....then couple seconds after had that sinking "oh it was just a dream" feeling :-\


----------



## DobbyForever

But hey! 9dpo was really early. There's still hope!


----------



## EMYJC

Another massively dark OPK this morning. Off to docs. Hope more bloods can be taken and I get some answers. Hope some more ladies wake up to BFP's today!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm off to the doctors too! Stupid ovary!


----------



## EMYJC

Aw hey brunette bimbo. What day are you now? How have things been going? Good luck to you x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Only CD21 but no ovulation yet so looks like it's going the same as the cycle before last! I think it's when I ovulate from the right! Last months was a normal cycle. Ovulated on CD16. 

Good luck to you too :)


----------



## EMYJC

My r ovary has been murdering since Friday. Eased off a bit now. There was visible swelling on that side. Think it's trying its damnedest to work but not managing. :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

I reckon if your temp goes up again you might get crosshairs!


----------



## EMYJC

Really? Ill keep checking it then. Went docs today. Having more bloods taken next wk and he's sending me for a scan. :/ how did you get on? X


----------



## elle1986

Good afternoon ladies,

i have just come across your conversation and im wonding if you can give me any advice as i am going out of my mind !. I have PCOS diagnoses when i was 13. Been TCC 2years Started clomid in july i ovulated and my period was 28 days. Started second round in august. I am now on CD 37 !!! I am now 9 days late no sign of AF and BFN's. I was in rhodes last week and was ill for 3 of them days i went to the chemist and aksed them if they could give me anything. After i told them how i felt the first thing he asked was am i pregnant. I bought 2 test and again both BFN i tested again on friday and BFN.

Its so hard when all you want is a baby. 

xxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

EMYJC said:


> Really? Ill keep checking it then. Went docs today. Having more bloods taken next wk and he's sending me for a scan. :/ how did you get on? X

I had to give a urine sample, swabs tomorrow and been referred for a scan


----------



## Donna79x

Well I am now 16 o 17 dpo..... AF 2 days late and BFN :( Going crazier by the day! 

Back to drs on Friday for blood test results to find out why I am soooo tired and also have pressure feeling constantly in my uterus with cramps! 

:dohh::dohh::dohh: x


----------



## DobbyForever

Hi Elle!

Ugh I know I'm probably not pregnant, but if I am I have to live like it. I have this week off, and my mom wants to have a spa day and get massages and all of these amazing things that I wouldn't do if I was preggers. Not to mention the Stella in the fridge taunting me.

I think I'm CD43 today. So tired. Been sleeping 10-11 hours plus afternoon nap. My back is sore. I want to punch everyone in the face I'm so cranky. Y house is a mess because I have zero energy


----------



## elle1986

Oh no ! Doesn't sound nice at all ! I just feel sick and tired. I'm going to take another test in the morning . Xxx


----------



## DobbyForever

FXed for you! Let us know!


----------



## sunspotss

hey ladies. 
im in limbo with you :shy:
today is CD 43. i think i ovulated a week later than normal because i had some spotting a week after O was supposed to come this month. but even adding a week to the end of my cycle im six days late. bfn this morning :(


it was my only test too.
increased CM, no sign of af.
slight pokey cramps once in a while not very often.
BBs are very sore sometimes, and othertime perfectly fine. so i have no idea whats going on.

have had perfectly regular cycles for the last five months then this!
blech!


----------



## rw7y

Hi Everyone
I'm new here.

I'm 14dpo and bbt is still up, but I had a bfn this morning.

I just started charting this month and before that I had been on the pill for about 5 years. I have no idea how long my cycle is actually supposed to be. The app that I have on my phone is predicting tomorrow is AF.

@sunspotss
it was also my only test >_< I'm wishing that I had waited a few days now.


----------



## Donna79x

3 days late and no sign. Lots of CM and nipples r gettin sorer by the day...ouchie x


----------



## pinkykel

Hi ladies can I join you? I'm 8 days late. I had what I thought were two faint bfp yesterday on ic and the a bfn on a superdrug :( 

I have had really sensitive nipples on and off and lots of cm.But no sign of AF yet so I'm planning on testing again at two weeks late which is Monday if the witch doesn't show her ugly face by then. At the minute I think I'm going crazy. :( x


----------



## sunspotss

rw7y said:


> Hi Everyone
> I'm new here.
> 
> I'm 14dpo and bbt is still up, but I had a bfn this morning.
> 
> I just started charting this month and before that I had been on the pill for about 5 years. I have no idea how long my cycle is actually supposed to be. The app that I have on my phone is predicting tomorrow is AF.
> 
> @sunspotss
> it was also my only test >_< I'm wishing that I had waited a few days now.

yeah haha its funny too because i totally thought waiting a whole week was me being super patient and it would def be positive. goes to show you dont always get good things from waiting, if the waits not long enough!



elle1986 said:


> Good afternoon ladies,
> 
> i have just come across your conversation and im wonding if you can give me any advice as i am going out of my mind !. I have PCOS diagnoses when i was 13. Been TCC 2years Started clomid in july i ovulated and my period was 28 days. Started second round in august. I am now on CD 37 !!! I am now 9 days late no sign of AF and BFN's. I was in rhodes last week and was ill for 3 of them days i went to the chemist and aksed them if they could give me anything. After i told them how i felt the first thing he asked was am i pregnant. I bought 2 test and again both BFN i tested again on friday and BFN.
> 
> Its so hard when all you want is a baby.
> 
> xxxxxx

i know how you feel. i want baby badly as well!
even though my entire family-in-law would be looking down on me for it!
my doctors were trying to diagnose me with PCOS at the age of 12. but it never stuck due to my bloodwork being so normal.
but its always a risk for me!
and it terrifies me because i have some irregular cycles sometimes.
it may be that youre testing too early, and i hope thats the case! id like to see someone with PCOS come out pregnant quickly! good luck. keep testing!



pinkykel said:


> Hi ladies can I join you? I'm 8 days late. I had what I thought were two faint bfp yesterday on ic and the a bfn on a superdrug :(
> 
> I have had really sensitive nipples on and off and lots of cm.But no sign of AF yet so I'm planning on testing again at two weeks late which is Monday if the witch doesn't show her ugly face by then. At the minute I think I'm going crazy. :( x

if you got a faint positive youre probably pregnant. haha
i know for sure if i ever get a fait pos ill be going crazy trying to get to the doctors.
ive never had one, only ever had absolute negetives, haha but thats not to say i dont sit there and stare at the stick for five minutes trying to see a faint line..:wacko:


----------



## callypygous

Hey ladies,

I have kept on almost commenting, and then stopping myself because I am sure AF will arrive the next day. Now I'm now 5 days late - which I know isn't loads but my cycle is normally like clockwork. I tested at 13/15/17 dpo. All BFNs. I'm 18 dpo today but decided to wait until Friday (if AF doesn't show up in the meantime) to test again. 

Such bloomin torture!


----------



## hydmommy420

Hello Ladies,

I am 14 dpo today and 1 day late. I'm a POAS addict...tested several times so far all BFN's(7,9,11,13 DPO). I've been having cramps for the past 1 week and feeling very tired. AF usually arrives on time...I had received +ve OPKS on CD's 18th and 19th. Also, yesterday and today saw brown CM when I wiped just once.

Please advise.


----------



## EMYJC

I am CD 92 now. Had 2 postive OPK's- now back to negative but no temp rise. :( Looks like my body tried to release an egg but yet again failed. I am so gutted :(


----------



## callypygous

Typical, as soon as I pose as being late, the old hag shows her face. Good luck to everyone else waiting for an answer. Lots of baby :dust:


----------



## OoOo

Hi can I join. I'm on my last go of clomid 5 failed rounds. I have 26 day cycles last months was 25. I am one day late. Tested yesterday and today bfn :( I don't think I'll be lucky and get bfp. Tho I have no signs of af. Even been checking for af sorry tmi. I feel crazy. I'm warm nipples are sensitive like same as at O though I had this at o then it went and it came back two days ago. Once when I was pregnant I didn't get a. + until day 28 on a 25 day cycle bring normal for me. So I'm just here in limbo and lonely


----------



## elle1986

LIMBO is not a nice place to be !! I am not 12 days late i have booked in to the DR tomorrow to have a blood test to see what is going on . 

Hope ypu are all doing well 

xxxx


----------



## OoOo

12 days blimey I'll be crazy by then xx fx for you


----------



## elle1986

OoOo said:


> 12 days blimey I'll be crazy by then xx fx for you


Thanks hun, im going crazy ! Im having really funny pains in my stomach today and loads of cm (TMI) i don't know what it means and i am trying no to think about it but everyone knows you just can't 
xxx


----------



## OoOo

Today I am now 2days late for af. Trying to wait until Friday to test. Can't face anymore bfns. Too scared to test


----------



## OoOo

I was due on first oct. so I'm technically 3 days late


----------



## elle1986

HI ladies i had my hcg done this morning and it negative:cry:. Think i am going to stop treatment now its just to hartbreaking 
xxx


----------



## Donna79x

6 days late for AF now and still have the following symptoms. Last tested on Monday this week and BFN.

Lots of white cream CM
Aching thighs an buttocks
Metal taste in mouth
Very very sensitive nipples which itch at times...had this since 9/10 dpo
Fatigue.... massively from the moment I wake it seems - had this 2 weeks at least but seems to be getting worse. I went to the drs on Monday for blood tests to see why Im so tired - get results tomorrow.

lower back pain


Any clues????

Thanks again ladies :)


----------



## Placebo23

I've been 2 days late for AF :(.
I've been feeling sick and light-headed/dizzy for a week or so (mainly after standing for a while do I get dizzy)
I've also been having AF-like cramps since the night of 12 dpo. I took a cheap test today (equate) and got a BFN.
I wouldn't think I would have any symptoms unless the HCG was already in my system, so maybe the sickness might be unrelated.

I have been having lower back pains pretty bad though, and have been extremely tired. I even fell asleep while sitting up a couple days ago!
My friend asked me if any smells bothered me, and yesterday my boyfriend was heating up Alfredo that I cooked a few days ago, and I felt sick, bleh. (It might have truly smelt disgusting though, lol)

I just feel nuts, the worst part is, a lot of these symptoms happen before I even know they're symptoms, so I know I'm not making them up, lol.
I'll try to update.
Should I try a different test? I want to, but I'd hate to waste money and end up getting my AF anyways lol.


----------



## pinkykel

Well I'm now 10 days late and had another faint bfp and then another two clear bfn. My plan is to wait till Monday and if no AF or bfp I'm going to see my doc. Has anyone been this late and got a bfp I'm losing hope :( x


----------



## PregoMyEggo

I'm so sorry Pinky, such agony! I wish I had an answer for you!! Maybe it's time for a blood test!!

Mine's 3 days late and still getting BFNs... Starting to think clomid is delaying my period and I'm not prego. A little agonizing. Going to wait until 1 week late and get a blood test if still "no flow, no show".


----------



## twotee

very confused, here.

my last aunt came on August 13th- but then I never had one in september, and IF I would have, with my cycles averaging between 28-30days, my projected ovulation would have fallen somewheres around 21-25, and boydidweBD, and using 25 as the it day, i'd be about 9dpo-10dpo now. 

I wasn't trying to start a countdown, I just wanted my SO, and I was in full expectation of AF- I considered myself to be a week late by the 21st and I wasn't bothered because that had happened to me before.... but I REALLY wanted her to back off again that nx wknd too, bc I really really had an appetite for my SO lol. So I figured she'd come later, or even be started by the BDing. I have anticipated the witch for three weeks now, and I mean, itd be nice to see her so I can get my counting back under control and start temping and charting like I'm trying to (so I can really be in full reign)

but no AF.
and something I have never ever felt before in my life- sore, tender nipples, but only to the touch or when something rubs them. and i thought i was coocoo because first of all, what ??? what about the rest of my boob! lol and to test, in all directions, pressing, pinching, everything, they hurt, and it's not my imagination. its quite odd, if you will.
i've started to have some cramping within thel ast two days, but i'd say they're very acute compared to cramps i have had in the past

i just dont know. im ready to get it started, or atleast move on. bahh. and i wouldnt be surprised if this is really happening, my sister didn't have a period from february til she found out she was pregnant later that year in november and gave birth to my DAARRRRLLLINNGGG niece in August .. nope, nut surprised, just doubled over and overwhelmed with the wahwahs lol. but let us see, idk!!! :happydance:

edits: also! i thought i was late in sept because of perhaps a posi test but the two tests i did take were negative, but it couldve been too early considering what i'm feeling right now? and they feel burny! you guys if this is a new PMS symp for me, this is such a SICK joke man! lmao i just wish my whole boob would just hurt already, yeesh 

and if i must go back and look for symptoms, i got a random sore throat in the middle of the day 9/23 on monday and then like full blown sick that tuesday 9/24 and then on the up n up 9/25. tuesday was the pitts, i had fever/chills, extreme fatigue/exhaustion, light-headedness, throbbing headache, and no appetite. but since that, i've been okay besides my new achey nipples. over & out!


----------



## sunspotss

mmmm i dont even know anymore. im 7-9 days late now.
bfn two days ago.

the implantation calculator on the net says i could have implanted as late as two days ago. what is that? guh.
guess i should wait another week or even two to test again.
been waking up with terrible hunger pains that feel like nausea but go away if i eat.

period like cramping and holy was i ever emotional! i was crying from stress and getting reaaaaally overly mad about simple things last night for the first time, was totally sure af was gonna show but nope.

as far as i can tell from lurking the forums here, period like pains are a good sign!
:happydance:

but im going on vacation starting tomorrrow so help me god if i get my period while im on vacation i might freak out! but at least id know there wasnt something wrong with my cycles.

im gonna be totally sad if this was an anovulatory cycle!

i hope all you ladies figure something out soon!


----------



## sunspotss

twotee said:


> and something I have never ever felt before in my life- sore, tender nipples, but only to the touch or when something rubs them. and i thought i was coocoo because first of all, what ??? what about the rest of my boob! lol and to test, in all directions, pressing, pinching, everything, they hurt, and it's not my imagination. its quite odd, if you will.
> i've started to have some cramping within thel ast two days, but i'd say they're very acute compared to cramps i have had in the past


ive had that boob pain before!
:shock:

its not constant though.
my SO like rolled over in bed and squished my nipple the other day and it felt like it was on FIRE
and he didnt even really squish it that hard or with much force, just touched it in the wrong place i guess and it was like NOPE.


----------



## Belle Shine

Ooh I am so glad I found this thread. My cycle is usually 27 days. Making me three days later than usual at the moment. Pretty sure I ovulated late but even then that would make me a day late now. Have tested (but not fmu) and got bfns.. About four of them now! 

Symptoms...
Lower back pain.. Lots of it on and off
Lots of twinges around ovaries
Getting very tired at times (comes and goes though)
My mum ringing two days ago to ask if I had 'something' to tell her after taking to her medium friend! Haha!

Clutching at straws I know... Just struggling to let go of the possibility that there is a bfp around the corner..

Sigh xxx

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs Bella. I'm CD 46, over 20 bfn hpt, a neg qualitative blood test CD35, and a normal pelvic exam CD 43. I'm still clinging to hope my bfp is around the corner or i'll be one of those didn't know I was pregnant girls


----------



## ClaireCath

Belle Shine said:


> Ooh I am so glad I found this thread. My cycle is usually 27 days. Making me three days later than usual at the moment. Pretty sure I ovulated late but even then that would make me a day late now. Have tested (but not fmu) and got bfns.. About four of them now!
> 
> Symptoms...
> Lower back pain.. Lots of it on and off
> Lots of twinges around ovaries
> Getting very tired at times (comes and goes though)
> My mum ringing two days ago to ask if I had 'something' to tell her after taking to her medium friend! Haha!
> 
> Clutching at straws I know... Just struggling to let go of the possibility that there is a bfp around the corner..
> 
> Sigh xxx
> 
> Good luck to you all xxx

I am in the EXACT boat as you! My cycles are NEVER longer than 27 days and I am on day 31 with no signs of AF arriving. Have done 3 cheapie HPTs but have decided now to just ride it out until Monday to test with a better one...Good luck to you and hope we both get a BFP!! On a side note, I had a reiki treatment recently where she asked me if I could be pregnant...hmmmmm


----------



## Lishell

Hi ladies, it has been a while since I have posted on here, just been dealing with a lot. But moving on, I was due for AF on the 21st of September and here it is October 4th and still no AF. I have so far taken two test one about 8 days late and the other one this morning and both were BFN. I feel as though I am pregnant, my OH says that I am getting bigger like how I was in april when I was pregnant. I do not know how many believe in this, but my mom has had 2 dreams about fish. As far as symptoms I am not seeing any, I do use the restroom a lot though and when I am standing up my belly is firm on the top and you can see it sticking out even with an big shirt on. But when I sit down it feels like jelly lol. It is kind of frustrating because I feel one way and the test tell me something different. I could just be all in my head but I do not know. Thinking of going to the doctors though and let them do one and see what it says. I am hoping for the best though.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lishell said:


> Hi ladies, it has been a while since I have posted on here, just been dealing with a lot. But moving on, I was due for AF on the 21st of September and here it is October 4th and still no AF. I have so far taken two test one about 8 days late and the other one this morning and both were BFN. I feel as though I am pregnant, my OH says that I am getting bigger like how I was in april when I was pregnant. I do not know how many believe in this, but my mom has had 2 dreams about fish. As far as symptoms I am not seeing any, I do use the restroom a lot though and when I am standing up my belly is firm on the top and you can see it sticking out even with an big shirt on. But when I sit down it feels like jelly lol. It is kind of frustrating because I feel one way and the test tell me something different. I could just be all in my head but I do not know. Thinking of going to the doctors though and let them do one and see what it says. I am hoping for the best though.

Not sure what fish dreams are about, but I believe in symbolic dreams. My mom had one when she got pregnant with me on the pill. Actually, both my brother and I were pill babies so I hope her super fertility got passed down. Anyway, my mom doesn't like DH and when I first felt pregnant she told me she had a dream and a perfect man would come into my life soon. She's thinking a guy to get me away from DH, my wishful thinking is that pretty guy is a perfect little baby boy. I'd be happy for any sex, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't hoping for a boy since my mom and DH's parents are southeast Asian and there is a huuuuge bias for the first born grandson


----------



## DobbyForever

I just feel like everyone I've been chatting with either got their BFP or AF weeks ago. Where are my answers?


----------



## Lishell

DobbyForever said:


> Lishell said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, it has been a while since I have posted on here, just been dealing with a lot. But moving on, I was due for AF on the 21st of September and here it is October 4th and still no AF. I have so far taken two test one about 8 days late and the other one this morning and both were BFN. I feel as though I am pregnant, my OH says that I am getting bigger like how I was in april when I was pregnant. I do not know how many believe in this, but my mom has had 2 dreams about fish. As far as symptoms I am not seeing any, I do use the restroom a lot though and when I am standing up my belly is firm on the top and you can see it sticking out even with an big shirt on. But when I sit down it feels like jelly lol. It is kind of frustrating because I feel one way and the test tell me something different. I could just be all in my head but I do not know. Thinking of going to the doctors though and let them do one and see what it says. I am hoping for the best though.
> 
> Not sure what fish dreams are about, but I believe in symbolic dreams. My mom had one when she got pregnant with me on the pill. Actually, both my brother and I were pill babies so I hope her super fertility got passed down. Anyway, my mom doesn't like DH and when I first felt pregnant she told me she had a dream and a perfect man would come into my life soon. She's thinking a guy to get me away from DH, my wishful thinking is that pretty guy is a perfect little baby boy. I'd be happy for any sex, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't hoping for a boy since my mom and DH's parents are southeast Asian and there is a huuuuge bias for the first born grandsonClick to expand...

Where I am from when someone in your family dreams about fish it is a sign that someone is pregnant. When my sister had her baby boy, my mom dreamed of fish and she was indeed pregnant. Now it could go for anybody in the family (I think). I hope that the perfect man will be your bundle of joy. I am having high hopes myself and like you, the sex does not matter as long as they are healthy. I had a miscarriage in april so I have been trying since then. I myself am hoping for a girl but either will do.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooh FXed the fish dream was about you!

I'm sorry to hear about your mc. My first pregnancy did not have a happy ending. I am with you, happy and healthy are what matter most.


----------



## Lishell

DobbyForever said:


> Oooh FXed the fish dream was about you!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your mc. My first pregnancy did not have a happy ending. I am with you, happy and healthy are what matter most.


I'm hoping so as well, but with the way things are going with the negatives I am not sure. My OH wanted me to test last night but I told him I would do it this morning. Did it and told him it was negative and he was upset. He knows how bad I want this and he wants it to. As I said, you see things and you start to assume but lately I have been seeing all of these pregnant women all around me, seems like every show I look at a woman is pregnant, pregnant commercials, the whole nine lol :shrug:. I am a stomach freak, so I love to lay on my stomach but lately I will have to shift myself because laying on it for too long starts to hurt. Yes, the first one really had me down because I did not know that I was pregnant until I was loosing it and I am sorry to hear about your sad ending as well.


----------



## PregoMyEggo

AF is now 4 days late --and I'm on cycle day 34, and 15 or 16 DPO. Still getting my daily BFN on Clearblue digital test or FRER. Le sigh. I've been tracking my periods for over a year. My period has only been this late once and it was 36 days, but I was traveling and it was the holidays and I was massively, meltdown-level stressed out that month. Since that cycle (January) my cycle has always been 27-29 days. So 34 is really giving me hope... although this is my first cycle on clomid which can make some women have later periods. Keeping fingers crossed tightly!!!!!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks. I knew two days after AF I was preggo. 4 weeks of eating for two, loved my morning sickness. Made everything feel real. What broke my heart was hearing the heartbeat. Anyway... Haven't gone down that emotional road for a while.

I'm sorry DH was upset. It's one thing to handle it in your own, but having to process his side must be hard. I've been able to keep DH out of the loop because of busy schedules.

Don't give up hope. I know it's a long shot for me at this point, but I'm not giving up until AF shows up. Hang in there!


----------



## babypeanut25

I am now 7 days late. On Monday the 30th I had a negative test result. I am now scared to take another! Lol


----------



## Lishell

babypeanut25 said:


> I am now 7 days late. On Monday the 30th I had a negative test result. I am now scared to take another! Lol

I as scared to take my second one today. The first one I took I started crying because it was negative. Only cried for a minute though. Baby dust to both of us.


----------



## Lishell

DobbyForever said:


> Thanks. I knew two days after AF I was preggo. 4 weeks of eating for two, loved my morning sickness. Made everything feel real. What broke my heart was hearing the heartbeat. Anyway... Haven't gone down that emotional road for a while.
> 
> I'm sorry DH was upset. It's one thing to handle it in your own, but having to process his side must be hard. I've been able to keep DH out of the loop because of busy schedules.
> 
> Don't give up hope. I know it's a long shot for me at this point, but I'm not giving up until AF shows up. Hang in there!


I bet it did make everything feel real, I never got to that point. I do not know how far along I was though, I asked and nobody could tell me anything. The nurse said that maybe because some of it was at home in the toilet who knows. But yes, I try not to get him too involved in it but he asked so I had no other choice. I will not give up hope yet though, I sorta kinda have this feeling that I am but not trying to say for sure.


----------



## pinkykel

Well ladies I'm 11 days late and did a test yesterday and bfn. I haven't tested today as I really can't stand to see another. I have made an appointment with my doc for Monday so hopefully get some bloods done. Why are our bodies so cruel I'm really trying not to get upset but it's hard. I keep hoping I'm one of those ladies that get a bfp at two weeks late. But I'm losing hope surely I would have had my bfp already if I was in fact pregnant :( x


----------



## twotee

sunspotss said:


> twotee said:
> 
> 
> and something I have never ever felt before in my life- sore, tender nipples, but only to the touch or when something rubs them. and i thought i was coocoo because first of all, what ??? what about the rest of my boob! lol and to test, in all directions, pressing, pinching, everything, they hurt, and it's not my imagination. its quite odd, if you will.
> i've started to have some cramping within thel ast two days, but i'd say they're very acute compared to cramps i have had in the past
> 
> 
> ive had that boob pain before!
> :shock:
> 
> its not constant though.
> my SO like rolled over in bed and squished my nipple the other day and it felt like it was on FIRE
> and he didnt even really squish it that hard or with much force, just touched it in the wrong place i guess and it was like NOPE.Click to expand...

Would you say it comes and goes? Most burny at night, perhaps? Daytime comes and it's like they ease off to a mild sting but every now and then it's super sensitive, I've been a-rubbin' all day to ease

And I had such a trying morning. I'm not ashamed to admit this not one bit- I woke up this morning with every intention of taking another test, but my God, in the 5 simple seconds I realized I had to go, I was already going. Couldn't make it past my door. LAdies, I never even wet the bed before, I couldn't say I remember even one incident, and here I am at the eve of my womanhood, unable to hold not even a single pea in my bucket. That really irked me. I was more shocked than upset. Idk what to make of this lol, I mean I can't hold it ever but I've never just not been able to like that -_-


----------



## DobbyForever

Pinky, I hear you! If I'm pregnant enough to have all these symptoms then shouldn't that mean I have enough hcg to test positive?

As for bed wetting. I have really vivid dreams of going to the bathroom so honestly I wet the bed every few years when I drink a lot before bed. I even peed the bed once when DH and I were dating. I swore he'd break up with me haha. He just poked fun at me, and makes sure I potty before bed. Makes me human haha. :). So don't be embarrassed. Accidents happen. I had that once where I dreamt I was going, managed to wake up, but my body was already geared up to go. Peed all the way to the bathroom and, of course, by the time I got to the toilet I was done x.x


----------



## babypeanut25

Lishell said:


> babypeanut25 said:
> 
> 
> I am now 7 days late. On Monday the 30th I had a negative test result. I am now scared to take another! Lol
> 
> I as scared to take my second one today. The first one I took I started crying because it was negative. Only cried for a minute though. Baby dust to both of us.Click to expand...

Took another test... It was negative. *sigh*


----------



## DobbyForever

I'd do a spoiler thing for the TMI but I'm on my phone and don't know how.

So beware the TMI! DH and I finally had a chance to relax and DTD last night/ this morning haha. I wasn't really into doing it but figured it might jump start my AF. 15 minutes in I reach my happy place and sparing you the loads if unnecessary detail it tasted metallic. I panicked because I thought jump starting AF worked too well haha. It also dried up really fast. So I checked and nothing. No spotting. No blood. Just clear, odorless. Same thing this morning. Less metallic, but definitely not the usual. Checked for blood and nothing. Weird.

Had killer cramps yesterday. Swore AF would stop by, but the cramps might have just been tummy troubles. So to end my gross tmi story I'm CD 47, bfn yesterday with fmu on a cvs which I just found out is 25miu! If I can't get a bfp on a frer what a waste of a test


----------



## babypeanut25

I'm out. AF showed this morning.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs for peanut. FXed for next cycle.


----------



## EMYJC

Ah sorry Peanut. I am now about CD96. I had x2 positive OPK's last Fri and Sat. Was in agony in the ovary area too. Prob is I didnt get a temp rise so dont think an egg was actually released. As I would now be possibly 9 DPO I just did a HCG and LH test and the LH is positive again. :( What is wrong with me? Ovaries are in overdrive it seems but this is confirming to me that there is definitely something wrong. I am so upset. :(


----------



## EMYJC

My OPK today. CD97. negative since last Sunday and now positive again. :/ Is this a sign of PCOS?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't know much about PCOS but it does sound like your body is trying to ovulate but not succeeding. Mine does it occasionally! Are you taking any supplements?


----------



## EMYJC

Yes I'm taking agnus castus, vitamin B complex and pregnacare. Having more bloods Tom. Any other suggestions? How are you? X


----------



## brunettebimbo

There's a girl I talk to with PCOS she takes something beginning with I! I will try and find out what it's called. 

I'm ok thanks. Urine sample came back normal, to ring for swab results tomorrow and I've been given a pelvic scan date for 29th October! I've finally ovulated so a lot sooner than CD38 when I last ovulated from the right! I just take Vitamin B6 and Folic Acid.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Inositol!


----------



## Belle Shine

Dobby Forever, I have also tried the 'dtd to jump start af' tactics across the last few days... Always worked in the past but not now. :shrug: And I have nonstop twinges and pulls in my abdomen area (more on left side and know I ovulated from left this month). And the back pain is quite immense at times. Starting to panic about ectopics but was told only to worry if I have abnormal bleeding from what would be classed as 5-7weeks so another week before wondering about that. If this isn't a bfp though, then I am sure there is something amiss because of the pains/aches I am getting.. Wondering about cysts and things.. Would they prolong luteal phase?? 

Oh and regarding the dreams I forgot, one of my symptoms is having weird and detailed dreams.. I thought it was from watching too many dexters back to back but even hubby commented on how many details I could remember from the dreams! 

I have a DD and I got my bfp with her on 16th October four years ago. I am wondering if something up there wants me to wait to get my bfp on the same date. That would be awesome but can I really wait another 10 days??! 

I haven't told hubby as I don't want him to get his hopes up but I only have two cbdigi tests to use and I don't want to waste them. So looking to buy some more cheaply ones today without letting on that something might be going on. 

Just want answers!... Well, good answers lol!

Xx


----------



## PregoMyEggo

I'm kinda going nuts. Still no sign of AF or BFP. 6 days late. Starting to loathe testing. Super hormonal emotional wreck today. Blargh.


----------



## Kizzy1482

DPO Diary August 27th first day of last period. Ovulated on 9th September.

2 dpo Cervix Is middle hight soft but firm like nose can fit tip of finger in and got white stretchy cm

5 dpo Cervix is soft and mushy and high and closed in the morning @ 8am
Cervix firm and mid way and open @ 1pm 

6dpo 2:30pm cervix low and swollen and open with a few cramps and nausea 

7dpo Cervix low and firm.
Had a feel of my cervix which is still swollen but also feels a bit firm, pressed cervix together to check cm and stretchy yellow tinged discharge with streaks of blood mixed in. Had a cup of tea this morning and was feeling sick afterwards which normally happens when I'm pregnant also been feeling really tired and hungry today too. 

8dpo Cervix feels swollen like a donut and can fit tip of finger inside it.
Position half way
Symptoms ~ dizziness and nausea.

9dpo Cervix is low and feels thin can still fit tip of finger inside cervix and also got a load of non breaking clear stretchy cm this evening.
Symptoms ~ dizziness, tiredness and hunger with a tiny bit of nausea this morning whilst out walking. Temperature 37.8 Celsius 

10dpo 07:35 am. Cervix soft like lips, high and wet tip of finger still fits in but not as much as yesterday. Still feel sick this morning as like yesterday and nipples feel pinchy.
Feels like I'm wet all time but nothing showing when I go toilet. 
Feel dizzy too and craving croissants.
Feel kinda confused today as well.
Feeling rather horny, and it's frustrating me lol bcoz my husband is working.
Wondering if to test or not yet so might go get a test.
17:05 been loo and checked my cm and it's slimy and white but some clear mucas in it too. 
Still feeling sickly and feeling like my body wants to hibernate.

11 dpo 11am soft cervix and high cm was stretchy and didn't break but not a lot of cm just a string of it 11:16am just gaged on a croissant and frew up.
23:00pm cervix low and soft like lips and stretchy clear and milky mucas unbreakable when stretched, breast feels like there both on fire around the nipples and very itchy skin 
00:41am temp is 38.2 Celsius 

12 dpo Not checking my cervix today bcoz I feel swollen down there tmi ano.
Symptoms 13:42 feel like I'm gonna burst I to tears and feel bloated and really depressed like I don't want do anything except sleep and be in silence, achy feeling in abdomen ad cramping. Temp 36.8 Celsius 15:40 pm feels like AF is coming and feeling really moist and wet cervical discharge too and milky.
Decided to check cm at 17:00pm. went loo and just touched my cervix it's that low I didn't need search for it and it's firm and closed and cm was like jelly and wobbly and stretchy white clear and a touch of yellow mixed together. 19:45pm temp 37.4 Celsius 

13dpo 07:45am couldn't reach cervix properly but when I did find it it was closed.
12:58 very bad cramping and feeling like AF is coming and moody as hell and feeling sick 
Symptoms -feeling sick, gassy and bloated tummy and craving a buttery mash potato with philidalphia cream cheese (yummy).
No sign of AF coming so we will have to wait for what tomorrow brings.

14 dpo day of the start of my period.
11:12am cervix soft and high, cramp in lower tummy and feel swollen and sore in vagina area. Constipated too. 13:00 felt damp so put a sanitary towel on but still no sign of AF even tho I've got cramping and pain.
16:37pm right bb hurting 
18:35pm cervix seems closed and firm and mid way still having cramps but no AF as arrived still. Looking good and will test Friday if still no show for AF.
21:36 temp 36.9 Celsius 

15dpo woke up with with a really bad headache. Still no sign that AF will arrive and my cm is stretchy but not too stretchy and milky colour. Cervix more high and closed.

16dpo very sore bb's all day cervix still feels high and closed but not as closed as you would be of you had never had kids I've had 2 so closed to me would be the very tip of my finger, cramps but no sign of AF still but took a cheap pregnancy strip test but it was negative.

17dpo cervix kinda soft but feels tight around cervix making it feel more closed and kind of high but not too high and a jellyfish discharge clear to white in colour, still no AF either still.

18 dpo still no AF and cervix high soft and very closed today.
Pains right side of abdomen and sore boobs 

20dpo still no AF cervix mid length and open slightly, and just a but if dizziness nothing else. 

21dpo a blob of cm very thick, yellow tinged but clear with a bit of white and a tiny speck of blood.
No symptoms today.

22dpo cervix high and soft to firm and open a bit of clear discharge from both nipples when pressed.
Getting AF cramps but no sign of bleeding. Cervix felt squishy in the afternoon. Electric shock kind of feeling on left side of abdomen.

23dpo couldn't feel cervix this morning at all, sore nipples and bloated and feel a little bit sick. 15:31pm bleeding,18:30pm bleeding stopped 

24dpo no sign of bleeding this morning ? I'm confused but I got a doctors appointment this morning so will get to the bottom of why I'm getting a negative no AF then having a light bleed yesterday. 
Slight bleeding from 12pm not a lot tho but enough to wear a panty liner.
Bleeding stopped again this evening and I'm getting flutters in my abdomen, and wind bubbles as if I'm hungry. 

25dpo pains in abdomen but took my self to hospital where they have taken my blood and I'm just waiting for results to come bck b4 they can send me for a scan. Blood test came back negative so no scan had a skid markish stain on pad brown in colour.

26dpo still no period showing and spot bleeding finished. No bleed at all today except when I wiped I had a clear jelly like discharge with a tiny tinge of orange.

27dpo no bleed what so ever and getting confused now AF cramps and nausea feeling and extremely tired all time.


----------



## Belle Shine

I would imagine the blood test would be pretty conclusive Kizzy1482, but that must be vey frustrating for you and so confusing. I hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:

I have just caved and bought a couple tesco tests and used one with afternoon wee that really wasn't saved up at all :dohh: Bfn, of course.. Should have been expecting it and yet Ia m still so hopeful that there is a baby in there. I just don't get why, without any warning or other symptoms, my body can just decides to stop working as it usually does and just start tormenting me instead!

When everyone says that it is worse not knowing either way I always thought that was wrong as I like being able to hope there is still a chance of bfp... But now I understand.. I just want an answer either way.. Some undeniable symptom of pregnancy or of af. Please please angels give me a sign.. This limbo is driving me loopy and the back pain is driving me crazy too! 

I read something saying that the latest you should expect a reliable pregnancy test is 16dpo. That is tomorrow for me so I guess I should trust a bfn if i get one tomorrow morning.

Sigh.... I hope everyone else is having a better day of it xxx


----------



## DobbyForever

Belle Shine said:


> Dobby Forever, I have also tried the 'dtd to jump start af' tactics across the last few days... Always worked in the past but not now. :shrug: And I have nonstop twinges and pulls in my abdomen area (more on left side and know I ovulated from left this month). And the back pain is quite immense at times. Starting to panic about ectopics but was told only to worry if I have abnormal bleeding from what would be classed as 5-7weeks so another week before wondering about that. If this isn't a bfp though, then I am sure there is something amiss because of the pains/aches I am getting.. Wondering about cysts and things.. Would they prolong luteal phase??
> 
> Oh and regarding the dreams I forgot, one of my symptoms is having weird and detailed dreams.. I thought it was from watching too many dexters back to back but even hubby commented on how many details I could remember from the dreams!
> 
> I have a DD and I got my bfp with her on 16th October four years ago. I am wondering if something up there wants me to wait to get my bfp on the same date. That would be awesome but can I really wait another 10 days??!
> 
> I haven't told hubby as I don't want him to get his hopes up but I only have two cbdigi tests to use and I don't want to waste them. So looking to buy some more cheaply ones today without letting on that something might be going on.
> 
> Just want answers!... Well, good answers lol!
> 
> Xx

I've heard good things about dreams. I think my second week past supposed ovulation I had three nights of such vivid dreams. The colors, the sounds, the smells... It was like having a dream in super high def! I still think about the smell of my dream man haha. Never snelled anything so amazing or strong before. Hubs smells great, but this scent was like his on steroids.

Preggo, hang in there! I hope AF stays away and you get a bfp soon!

Kizzy (on my phone so can't see if I spelled that right), I have a love hate relationship with symptom spotting and cervix stuff always weirds me out so I don't know how that works haha. Have you tested? If you followed the right steps and are sure of when you O'ed if you're late that's promising. FXed! Keep us updated

My question: with all this talk about gearing up but not ovulating, I had the pain, the spotting, and the ewcm that 5 days later turned to find of lotion... If I had ovulation bleeding though wouldn't that be a clear sign? I don't use opks or temps which I hear is the only way to know for sure. The weird thing is I've never bleed post BD. Maybe this spotting CD 12,13, and yesterday are post BD. But yesterday didn't hurt. At all.... Ugh I wish I could just talk to my uterus and get some answers


----------



## brunettebimbo

Not necessarily. I spotted twice. I thought both were ovulation but I didn't ovulate until a lot later on. 

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/EFEB4F92-F2D2-485E-BEB6-EFC097FF5C41-636-00000048031C4929_zpsde7012ae.jpg


----------



## EMYJC

I'm getting worried now. I can feel a lump :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

​


EMYJC said:


> I'm getting worried now. I can feel a lump :(

Where?


----------



## EMYJC

To the side of my pubic bone round where ovary would be, on the right side. Really bad cramps today again and a pressure feeling too.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I had really bad pains on the side I ovulated, it's all gone now. If your worried I would go and see your Doctor.


----------



## PregoMyEggo

Well, 6 days late AF finally showed up just now. Oh well. Definitely had my hopes up and felt secretly certain I was pregnant, even when I kept getting BFN after BFN. My cycle is NEVER this long, so it must have been the Clomid (it's my first cycle with Clomid). 

After being an emotional wreck yesterday when I felt cramps coming, I expected to be absolutely devastated if this happened, but so far I feel good -- almost relieved to be done with the damn limbo. I'm going to treat myself to a date with a hot tub/soaking pool and have some sushi this week as a consolation prize. And then, onwards and upwards to the next try!


----------



## DobbyForever

Preggo, don't forget the glass of wine ;). I kno what you mean. Now you can focus on the next cycle :). FX

Emy, I would see a doctor. Either your gyno or GP, whoever can get you in fastest. I hope everything is alright. Hugs


----------



## excited07

hi all im 6 days past af and still havent had a clear positive test, just had one very very faint line so im going to buy some more tests and hope in a couple of days it will be clearer, just hate all this waiting, good luck to you all


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks all. I've seen a doc and had an exam. Waiting for a scan date. Seeing nurse today for more bloods. X


----------



## pinkykel

Hi ladies just wanted to update. I visited my doctor this morning and explain I'm two weeks late and she said she wanted to give it another week to do bloods. She said its normal to take a couple of weeks for a bfp and that I should make sure I'm taking my folic acid and eating well. So if nothing by next Monday then I go for bloods. I don't know what to think but I really hope I get my bfp before Monday :) x


----------



## Belle Shine

Fingers crossed for you pinkykel. It is good to hear that is is normal for bfps to take a couple of weeks sometimes too xx


----------



## Belle Shine

No BFP for me this time. AF arrived in full force this morning. I am at such a loss.. I have always felt in tune with my body and now it just doesn't seem to like me at all. One year ttc. Going to go back to the opks and conceive plus for the next couple of months and get to the docs after Christmas.

So frustrating as my mum doesn't know we are trying so is now telling me her medium friend says it is my choice when we choose to have a baby! Well, I have been 'choosing' to have a baby for a year now... Pretty sure that isn't working! Grrrr..

Sorry, just upset today.. All Chocolate gratefully received!!


----------



## pinkykel

Sorry to hear that Bella. Our bodies can be so cruel sometimes :( I really feel for you. Have you tried taking evening primrose as that's what I took the first time round and was only taking it for two months when I got pregnant with ds. After trying for a couple of years I believe these helped to balance out my hormones. If this month isn't my month I'll be going straight on them especially after this long cycle xxx


----------



## EMYJC

Omg can anyone else see this please?? X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## EMYJC

I took an OPK this morning with A HCG and got the top two on this pic. Thought eyes playing tricks on me so squeezed a bit more wee out and got the bottom pic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## KC6

Hey! I can def see something on the second line!

I'm posting here again, I seem to be in the same scenario as I was in Aug, period late but BFN. So I've decided I'm over analysing everything and I'm so desperate to conceive that it's affecting my cycles. So from now on, no OPKS, no apps on my phone and no B&B until I get a bfp. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks KC6 and good luck
To you x


----------



## pinkykel

I defo see lines there EMYJC do they have colour? Good luck :) x


----------



## EMYJC

Yes there was colour I'm sure. Just scared as I've had something like this before and turned out to be nothing. Just bought a couple of first response


----------



## Twinklie12

I can relate to all of this! I am 2 days late for AF, temps still high, only getting verrrrry faint BFPs, and Clear Blue Easy said not pregnant. Ugh... the wait.


----------



## pinkykel

I'd wait till tomo morning and test with fmu. Fx for you I have also had tests like this and those ic can be horrible xx


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks ladies. Good luck twinklie 12. I have x 3 FRERs. So dying to do one but I'll hold off til morning


----------



## brunettebimbo

I see something but I hate these tests. I always get lines :(

Fingers crossed for your FRER!


----------



## EMYJC

I haven't had one this clear before but I'm treating it as an evap and preparing myself for disappointment Tom x


----------



## labgal

I am now in limbo... All of my cycles since coming off BC in may have been 32 days, and now I am cd33 and no AF in sight. I have no cramps nor tenter breasts or any other sign of pg. I do have vicious heartburn that started as couple days ago and I keep feeling like maybe I just started AF , I have a lot of CM... Its actually rather disgusting :/ BFN this morning.


----------



## pinkykel

I really hope this is it for you EMYJC :) I will be stalking you tomo. Fx you get your bfp x


----------



## DobbyForever

labgal said:


> I am now in limbo... All of my cycles since coming off BC in may have been 32 days, and now I am cd33 and no AF in sight. I have no cramps nor tenter breasts or any other sign of pg. I do have vicious heartburn that started as couple days ago and I keep feeling like maybe I just started AF , I have a lot of CM... Its actually rather disgusting :/ BFN this morning.

You said like me. Except I'm CD 50.... Ugh. Good luck to you!

Twinks, digital tests need twice as much hcg in your urine as your standard pee stick. Wait like 4 days then try another one. Nothing to stress about.

Emy, FX! Keep us updated.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you tested Emy?


----------



## EMYJC

Hiya all. Yes and FRER is BFN. So so gutted. :( thanks all. Reat thought this was it. It was clear as day on two tests yesterday. I hate those tests now. Feeling the pressure as my partner says he's only giving us until Christmas and then that's it. He says we can't just keel going as he's 45 and I'm coming up to 35. I'll just try again Monday if no period . Get my blood results then. Good luck everyone else x


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's a shame :( Hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## EMYJC

Thanks Hun. Just gutted


----------



## Ap0107

I'm officially late today but still not BFP or AF. I'm crazy nauseated with no real explanation as to why. The waiting is about to drive me nuts. We've been trying for so long and I hope this is our month. 

Good luck to everyone else that's in limbo right now!


----------



## Pix

Well. I've made it this far. 
Due yesterday. No bfp. Two evaps. 

Honestly. I don't even know which 'symptoms' are even normal anymore. My temps are still up (98.2) today with a base of 97.9. 

I want to symptom spot. And yet I don't because I feel like I'm just going to get let down. I had cramps yesterday, and my tell tale af indicator failed me. The tops of my legs start to ache horribly, usually when this happens I get af by morning. In all the years having my period I've always got it in the am. So one more day. 

Hope all of you ladies have a beautiful day!


----------



## DobbyForever

I know about rvaps but I can't help but look hours, days, weeks later. My FRER I took two days ago has a squinter now. Took the strip out and can see it when held up to the light. I only checked because my bbs are much rounder and full and tbh I wanted to remind myself I'm not preggo so I can focus on teaching. I know I shouldn't get my hopes up... But I kind of am. CD 51


----------



## DobbyForever

I guess I'm just excited because I've never seen an evap line and I read some late BFPs dug tests out of the trash days later to see a line


----------



## EMYJC

Fingers crossed for you Dobby. I'm still clinging to hope that my cheapies are 10 sensitivity and the FRER is 25 so maybe there wasn't quite enough HCG. It sucks limbo doesn't it x


----------



## Ap0107

Pix - I'm right there with you on the symptom spotting. I'm starting to wonder if I'm crazy or not. I'm experiencing nausea, sore bbs and bloating but whether it's because I'm pregnant or something else - who knows! 

How long should I wait before taking another test?


----------



## DobbyForever

Limbo does suck. I was hoping to get out of it. Ugh did another frer after school today, was too excited to wait until tom. Wasn't so concreted, but decent enough that I didn't feel like I was wasting a test.. Absolutely nothing. Took it apart, held it to the light, nada. x.x. Booking another night in hotel limbo


----------



## DobbyForever

Ap usually good to give it a few days since it takes a few for the levels to double


----------



## Smamfy

Hi new to this site. I'm ttc and I'm 4 days late with 4 bfn. Been experiencing period type pains on and off but every time I check there's nothing. It's driving me nuts not knowing one way or the other and trying not to get excited. I'm not good at being patient lol x


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome and hugs! When was your last test? You are in good company :). Hopefully a bfp is on its way for you!


----------



## DobbyForever

ok so I have been trying for an hour to get a pic. when I went potty because I had to go again (wtf like ten mins later) I looked at my tests again. the one I just toom was srark white at 2 minutes. when I came back there were like ends to a line. think geometry line segment and the end points of where a positive would show there was pink. so I tried a million ways to get a pic but this was the best I could. do you see what I am talking about? I have to pinch in on my phone. the second one I put on an envelope which created this urine color contrast in the pic which makes it easier to spot

has anyone seen this before? is it just standard to the test? I bought a 3 pack so I'm sure my poas self will pee on one tomorrow

Ugh just found someone with the same pink ends issue and she was def not pregnant
 



Attached Files:







20131009_181246-1092897036.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 13









20131009_1820432039940557.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## DobbyForever

sorry for the spam had tummy trouble and now this... there's like a quarter of a line of each end now
 



Attached Files:







20131009_190001-471051835.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't see anything sorry. If it is positive it should be brighter in a day or 2 :)


----------



## Smamfy

Just done another test 2 hours ago and it's still a bfn. I want to go the gym to take my mind off the waiting but boyfriend's worried any exercising might unstick it (bless him) and thinks I should book appointment at doctors.

How many days late do you have to be before you get a BFP? x


----------



## Ap0107

Took another test today but negative again. 2 days late and still having symptoms. I'm going to try to resist taking a test for a few days if AF doesn't show. 

Good luck to everyone else. I hope we all get our BFPs soon!


----------



## Pix

Good morning ladies. 

I can actually see lines on those tests! Hopefully in a few days it gets darker!!!

Still no af. Temp jump. Ran a fever yesterday which really upset me since I JUST got over pneumonia. So. I am hoping it is a fertility thing and not an illness thing. Heh. 

Symptom spitting is like crack. Still cramping too. 
Last night took a bath and laid down to dry off. Next thing I know it's 930 and kids are kissing me good night. Way past bedtime. Dh spoils them.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, it's insanely hard to take a pic with my phone since my case is my wallet and if I don't use both hands to hold it I shake and it's blurry. You have to zoom in and really be looking for it, but I know I'm not crazy (although 3.5 weeks late does that to you) because I sent the last one to my friend who doesn't believe I'm pregnant and doesn't want me to be because he's wants me to leave DH for him which will never happen. Anyway, I told him it wasn't a line and he came back and said it looked like a line to him.

But my advice nurse said I probably am 7 weeks bug my body is processing the hormone differently. No word from my doctor, I did ask her for a second blood test on Monday since AF#2 is she Friday but now I want it sooner haha

- so tests are back to stark white. Nothing. At all. Fmu after work u... No late lines. So frustrated.


----------



## elle1986

Hi again ladies !
Hope everyone is doing well ?? Just a quick question have any of you that have been on clomid experienced any rashes or loss of pigmantation on your skin ?? 

xxx


----------



## Ap0107

Well, 13 dpo and 3 days late (my luteal phase is normally 10 days) and still no signs of AF. Had a little spotting yesterday but barely anything at all. I'm still having symptoms but the nausea has subsided a little bit. Anyone else here that has gotten a BFP before not gotten it until well past the expected date of AF?I've heard of some ladies not getting a BFP until a week after AF was expected but not sure if that is normal or not?


----------



## Ap0107

elle1986 said:


> Hi again ladies !
> Hope everyone is doing well ?? Just a quick question have any of you that have been on clomid experienced any rashes or loss of pigmantation on your skin ??
> 
> xxx

Good Morning elle, I have not been on clomid but I know of a few people that have taken it and none of them had like that. Perhaps you should call your doctor..


----------



## elle1986

Ap0107 said:


> elle1986 said:
> 
> 
> Hi again ladies !
> Hope everyone is doing well ?? Just a quick question have any of you that have been on clomid experienced any rashes or loss of pigmantation on your skin ??
> 
> xxx
> 
> Good Morning elle, I have not been on clomid but I know of a few people that have taken it and none of them had like that. Perhaps you should call your doctor..Click to expand...

Hi, 

I have seen 2 dr now and they said its a reaction to the clomid but they wont give me anything for it ! Im in so much pain and i look at bit like a leopard on my legs ! I have another scan on tueday so i am going to speak to the fatility nurse. 

On round 3 now Feeling ill constantly !

:hugs:xxx


----------



## Pix

I have nothing substantial to add today.  

I've never done clomid. Wish I could help out with that. Truth be tol I am rather ignorant to fertility aids yet. I am old enough to know better too. 

No period. Nothing. Last night I experienced the weirdest thing tho. I felt like I had peed myself. Went to check and I was wet. But. I take a vegan prenatal with the b vitamins so my urin is stained... This was clear. Checked cervix and as I pulled my finger out it was like a whoosh of fluid. 

Wth? So confusing 

Slight temp drop today. A degree lol

I dreamt last night I started bleeding. Coulda been spotting. So I'm going to hold out for a while longer yet before testing. Could just be one of those long cycles thy pop up randomly to say nasty words and then be done. 

Also. It took me a while to test pos with my kiddos


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow. I'm sorry the doctors aren't helping. Is there am advice line you could call? Or post a thread about it. I have not used clomid. Hugs

AP, with my other pregnancy I didn't test positive until 2 days late but I wasn't using frer I was using EPT and the box I grabbed around AF due was digital. You're not out until AF shows!

Big hugs. I hate those dreams and waking up in a panic to make sure AF isn't here. Stay strong! Hopefully your patience will be rewarded soon.

As for me. Negative FRER, did some research and pink evap lines are common with the new frers even though I have never had one. Being officially late for cycle number two, and losing my lunch the last two days, I called my doctor for a quantative blood test. Hopefully she can approve the order and I can go after work. But I won't get results until Monday. Ugh.


----------



## Pix

Soooo I broke down and tested. Bfn. 

Gahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


GL with the blood test! Hope all works out!

Guess I'm just gonna wait around for af. My cervix is showing noooo signs of it. Went high and closed.


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck all of you waiting for answers!

I don't know much about Clomid. Right now that's Plan B I think and I'm still on Plan A!

I saw my GP yesterday and had blood tests. They won't be back until next week but I couldn't get an appointment with her to go over them until 28 Oct. I'm going to call next week and see if I could get the results anyway and possibly see her or another Dr at the practice sooner. My temp has gone back to normal in the past week or so though, so it's really a blood test to check my hormone levels and thyroid. I'm hoping I'll get AF naturally soon so I don't have to deal with progesterone pills.


----------



## Captain

17DPO, got my hopes up yesterday with a faint positive, stark white BFN this morning. Feeling quite upset about it and beginning to think it's just AF messing around.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey Captain, welcome to h- just kidding! Welcome.

I'm having such a hard time keeping things down and everything makes me cry or angry... I'm so scared of my results. This is it. Indisputable answer to am I pregnant or not. Cycle 2 due today and nothing. Had some cramping, but only discharge.


----------



## Ap0107

Good Morning Ladies,

Well 14 dpo and 4 days late and still nothing. I planned on taking another test on Monday to see what I get but it seems that Monday is taking an eternity to get here. I'm trying not to let myself get excited. The only other time I was late it ended up being a chemical pregnancy and my fertility doctor jerked me around for 8 weeks before calling it not viable. I was told on the Friday I was pregnant and was so excited then on the Sunday I was in the hospital with heavy bleeding and told I was miscarrying. I'm afraid that will happen again but trying to stay positive. At least we'll be busy with family since it's the holiday weekend and that can distract me for a while.


----------



## DobbyForever

That's great you have plans. Enjoy your weekend, relax, and try to keep your mind off of testing :)


----------



## DobbyForever

So I'm out and now I feel like an idiot for bugging my doctor. CD 53 and AF is unloading her bags from the car. Woke up early to take my friend to the airport, no. From 5-now had AF like cramps. Just went potty and sure enough I've got a little little brown blood when I wiped. Threw on a pad and expecting AF to come full force before the night is over. There's part of me that clings to hope that maybe it won't get heavier and it's just normal bleeding or even early implantation from last week's BD... But I'm thinking I need to accept it and focus on next month. After all, my first pregnancy was cycle 2 off of bcp. Maybe it'll be my lucky month :)

Does anyone use OPKs? After this long cycle I'd like to do more to chart so I can avoid this did I or did I not O bs. When do you start POAOPK?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Honestly I would recommend temping because it confirms O! OPKs stress me out far too much!


----------



## DobbyForever

I might do both. My problem is I'm so irresponsible with temping. I sleep in on the weekend, take my temp but fall asleep because I can't find a own then forget haha. But this while 5ww with no idea of when or if I Oed was torture for my doctor and for me.


----------



## Ap0107

DobbyForever said:


> I might do both. My problem is I'm so irresponsible with temping. I sleep in on the weekend, take my temp but fall asleep because I can't find a own then forget haha. But this while 5ww with no idea of when or if I Oed was torture for my doctor and for me.

Hi Dobby,

I temp and use OPks. This was my first month doing both and I thought it was great. It gave us a window to dtd instead of finding out I had ovulated after the fact with temping. I found it to be really helpful. If AF comes this month, I'll for sure be using them again next month. Sorry to hear AF came for you.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks AP. I managed to take my temp today so we will see if I can keep at it. I only have this month and maybe next to conceive for timing (have the LO on summer break).

I am pretty bummed about AF showing up. I was so mad because I took my friend to thame airport, the one who makes it clear he wants me to leave DH for him which I tolerate because he respects boundaries, poked me in the stomach while I was driving and said, "don't get pregnant." I get home. I get my period. I know it is completely unrelated, but I was still grumpy. BUT I've got my 20 clearblue digi opk kit, my thermometer, and it's my second (lucky) cycle off of bcp


----------



## Ap0107

Well I'm out. AF reared her ugly head today. Temperature didn't drop below the cover line so I was really surprised. So disappointed.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm sorry AP. Hugs. November will be our month! I can feel it :)


----------



## Pix

((( hugs )))

I hate when she's so late and gives you a hard time. We can catch that eggy next month. 

I have honestly not had a long cycle like this since before my daughter was born. Still bfn. And I'm glad at this point. Idk when af will show but I have to go through a series I X-rays now. Better of there's no bean yet. 

Dust to all. <333


----------



## Katherine1984

Hi guys my af was due yesterday and usually bang on time but bfn any advice on when it would most likely give a bfp if I am that is and what tests are best ? X


----------



## DobbyForever

First response early result


----------



## EMYJC

Well my hormone bloods came back normal but my leucocyte count and FBC count are down a bit so I'm a little worried. Scan next Thursday. Really written off any hope if baby 2 now. :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

What does that mean Hun?


----------



## EMYJC

Hopefully they'll correct themselves but can mean all kinds of worrying stuff :/


----------



## Fezzle

Fx it's nothing major or at least something easy to treat!

I had a blood test last week to check my hormones and thyroid though my appointment to meet with the Dr to find out about them isn't until the 28th. I'm hopefully AF seems to be coming soon though, which would be good as then I won't feel like the wait for the Dr is holding me back with my cycle. I was just glad she ordered tests rather than just saying it was due to coming of BCPs and telling me to wait it out!


----------



## Donna79x

Hi Ladies

What would you do ???

I am tomorrow 11 weeks late for AF which doesn't happen. Always had a 28 day cycle give or take 1 day.

I have had a huge list of symptoms since 8 weeks ago and we are NTNP, so no pressure in my mind as such.

I had a few drops of red blood on weeing (TMI) on 21st Sept which I suspected was implantation as it was only 1 day (2 wipes) and then pinkish and gone.

My boobs have been killing but now my nipples have stabbing pains in them that literally make me jump and are constantly erect. Veiny boobs and still cramps daily like mild AF - they aren't shifting. Back ache, very very tired and moody.

I went to the doctors about 3 weeks ago, told them all this but cos I had BFN they took blood and tested my iron, anaemia, B12, etc. Came back my folic acid is very low so started this week on a very high dose for 3 months.

Tested on Tuesday still BFN.

Your thoughts would be great ladies cos I am going crazy here

The tiredness is a killer x


----------



## DobbyForever

Hi Donna, I would request an ultrasound to get a look inside. 11 weeks late is very concerning. How long ago was that spotting? Sorry if you said. I'm not fully awake yet


----------



## Donna79x

Its was on 21st sept hunni x


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, I would pull for an ultrasound. That spotting sounds promising to me. Sorry I don't have more advice, I haven't been in a similar situation. But definitely get an ultrasound done


----------



## Donna79x

Thanks Dobby. I really hope I can convince the dr on tuesday morning xx


----------



## poppygirl05

I am 21 dpo today and going crazy


----------



## DobbyForever

Hopefully the doctor will agree. I suggested it because as I was obsessively googling where in the world my AF/BFP last cycle was I read about a lot of women getting ultrasounds done after being late a month or two. It not only can definitively answer whether or not you're pregnant, but also gives the doctor a chance to make sure everything is right with follicle development and cysts and what not. If I didn't get AF this week I would have asked for an ultrasound next week.


----------



## EMYJC

Hope you get the test, I am due my scan this Thursday x


----------



## moltal213

Af was due yesterday .. But due to my temps ... I believe I will get a bfn .. Hope its ok if I join lol ..


----------



## Donna79x

Hi Ladies

I went to the drs this AM and saw a lovely dr however no ultrasound at this stage. I go back tomorrow morning for a hormone profile blood test and have to drop off a urine sample FMU to send off to the lab for HCG test? - whats diff from preg test???

Results by Tuesday next week latest

BUT I go to Ibiza with my OH for 3 nights on Thursday and now wondering if to drink or not ??? ARGH

x


----------



## Fezzle

Thought I would update- I'm finally out of limbo! I started having some spotting (more like tinged CM) last week, but then it stopped over the weekend. But then yesterday it was back and AF had arrived by mid-day! I'm really hoping this cycle is more normal. I still have my appointment on Monday to go over the blood tests I had on the 10th, so hopefully if there are any issues, they'll be caught early and sorted out. But I'm glad I don't have to wait until Monday to get provera or similar and then wait for that to take effect to start again. Fx this will be a normal cycle or that they'll at least get more regular now. My last cycle ended up being 78 days long. 

Donna- I'm surprised they didn't test your hormones when you had your blood tests the last time! Fx it's nothing bad. I think you should be ok to drink.


----------



## squishmich

AF is 7 days late. I guess I had more symptoms on the first few days it was late, not so much anymore. Maybe I'm just symptom spotting now.

Here's the symptoms in case anyone has similar ones: gassy, sore nipples, crampy achy abdomen, twinges in abdomen, tiredness, kind of emotional earlier last week, maybe a little bloated, heartburn _everyday_ for 6 days! 

Sounds promising, no?

I've done 6 tests (5 in the first 5 days) all with BFN! Disappointing! I waited a couple more days to test this morning, still negative!? :nope:

I have no clue as to what's going on. I'm hearing for some, hpt don't show positives for at least a couple weeks but for some it's within days of a missed period. Same with blood tests. I think I might try and get one scheduled at my local clinic next week just to be sure. 

Frustrating! I'm impatient. I want to know what's going on. Am I pregnant or is something else wrong?


----------



## tcarpentier

squishmich said:


> AF is 7 days late. I guess I had more symptoms on the first few days it was late, not so much anymore. Maybe I'm just symptom spotting now.
> 
> Here's the symptoms in case anyone has similar ones: gassy, sore nipples, crampy achy abdomen, twinges in abdomen, tiredness, kind of emotional earlier last week, maybe a little bloated, heartburn _everyday_ for 6 days!
> 
> Sounds promising, no?
> 
> I've done 6 tests (5 in the first 5 days) all with BFN! Disappointing! I waited a couple more days to test this morning, still negative!? :nope:
> 
> I have no clue as to what's going on. I'm hearing for some, hpt don't
> show positives for at least a couple weeks but for some it's within days of a missed period. Same with blood tests. I think I might try and get one scheduled at my local clinic next week just to be sure.
> 
> Frustrating! I'm impatient. I want to know what's going on. Am I pregnant or is something else wrong?

I am in the same boat, I am 10 days late for AF have had 2 BFN hpts, finally made an appointment to see the Dr. tomm because I just need to know whats going on.


----------



## maybenumber3

im 11 days late with one BFN after another.. my clinic wont even see ... im usually 28 days regular ! ...not sure whats going on..


----------



## EMYJC

I had my scan. Left ovary is fine. Right ovary has what looks like polycysts but the woman said they didnt look 'classic' ones and one was a lot bigger than you would normal class for polycystic ovaries. :( Blood hormones came back normal, not overweight, no excessive hair etc. Had low white cell and FBC so hoping to god they back to normal when I get bloods redone on Tuesday. Feeling pretty down at the mo. Hope everyone else gets out of limbo with a BFP.


----------



## Fezzle

:hugs: What did they think that larger cyst might indicate and did they have a guess at what is making your cycles so weird?


----------



## Siyren

Can I join here? 4 days late- 2 bfn's not AF. Some random pink spotting when I wiped yesterday which has now stopped- it was just there that one time. Baffled x


----------



## Babyface843

I have been following this thread a while, and I and happy to report 
Yesterday I finally got a BFP after weeks of limbo!!

My TWW was more like a 3WW. I was 7 days late for my Period
I was on CD 38 and I was 14 DPO.
But I'm not in limbo anymore!!

I wish lots of Baby Dust to all you who are still waiting. 
It can still happen! and I hope it does for you!
:hugs:


----------



## Jeslynn

I'm in the same boat as you I am 16 to 19 dpo af has still not shown and I've been testing with dollar store HPT anf a frer at 15dpo and all have been a BFN**I have been experiencing all of the like cramps off and on pressure and low back. I'm hoping that af don't show for either of us s nd we get our BFP..


----------



## moltal213

Ff just told me that I'm due to ovulate any day what?? Af was due like 5 days ago? Mayb this explains the bfn ..


----------



## squishmich

AF is 8 days late, still BFN on tests. Got a blood test scheduled for Tuesday, as well as doctor's urine test. Still showing some signs. Light pink when I wiped today - not sure if this is good or bad.


----------



## sunshine88

Babyface843 said:


> I have been following this thread a while, and I and happy to report
> Yesterday I finally got a BFP after weeks of limbo!!
> 
> My TWW was more like a 3WW. I was 7 days late for my Period
> I was on CD 38 and I was 14 DPO.
> But I'm not in limbo anymore!!
> 
> I wish lots of Baby Dust to all you who are still waiting.
> It can still happen! and I hope it does for you!
> :hugs:

Congrats on your :bfp:!


----------



## Jeslynn

ok ladys i believe i got my BFP today let me know what you think, i am 21 DPO
 



Attached Files:







20131027_152044.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## lalalavo

Well hello ladies! I am new to the site and wanted to say hello! I am over the tww BUT haven't had a period since 09/11/13 (light spotting on Oct 3rd) 3 faint positives or "evaps" (*just learned about those as 3 years ago I knew nothing about pink tests*) and a negative.. I have symptoms and clearly at this point have stopped testing and started praying otherwise I'm just *CRAZY!* 11/11 will be two months without a period but with that test coming up negative I am "TWW" it until tuesday when I am off to the doctor. Baby dust to all of you :)


----------



## lalalavo

I say thats a :bfp: !!!
Best of luck!


----------



## biscuitgal

Looks like this is the place for me, really - I'm day 36 of the cycle (avg is 32) have had one legit BFN (two days prior I had one that was a defective test, no control line) on day 34. I'm trying to wait till this Friday to test again - it'll be one week "late", CD40.

If I'm right about my ovulation date, I'm 20DPO now, that'll be 24DPO...

I'm very fatigued super bloated, cramping low back this morning. I had a bit of a temp tip today, just over my coverline but not sure... I'm thinking maybe now AF will show. :/ In past cycles this year (since going off BC) I've had spotting before AF, I spotted in the middle of this cycle for around 7days but now I've had no spotting at all for about a week now.


----------



## Donna79x

Donna79x said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I went to the drs this AM and saw a lovely dr however no ultrasound at this stage. I go back tomorrow morning for a hormone profile blood test and have to drop off a urine sample FMU to send off to the lab for HCG test? - whats diff from preg test???
> 
> Results by Tuesday next week latest
> 
> BUT I go to Ibiza with my OH for 3 nights on Thursday and now wondering if to drink or not ??? ARGH
> 
> x

 
UPDATE:

Ok, so back from holiday today and called the doctor this morning. Blood test - Hormone profile come back - normal (Drs receptionist informed me over the phone). Urine test which was sent to clinic to test for pregnancy is back and I need to speak to the drs today about this and she will call me today before 8pm!! I am going crazy here......

I said if it was normal you could tell me? She said I am unable to discuss this result with you. You must speak with the drs....

Your thoughts ladies.... ? X Cant think straight now and just wish she would hurry and phone me :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## biscuitgal

Ugh, I hate when they beat around the bush. I would think there must be something to tell if they're having you talk to the dr's but who knows.. -_-


----------



## Donna79x

I am thinking if she can tell me my blood results when they are normal, she cannot tell me urine result because its not normal if you get what I mean..... either + or -

Wish the bloody phone would just ring now!

xx


----------



## biscuitgal

Donna - did you hear from the drs???

How is everyone else doing?

My temp today was a tenth higher than yesterday, but still a little low compared to my other recent temps. Of course I feel like I'm freezing this morning. I tried to warm the thermometer a bit as it was sitting on the bedside table before taking the temp, but I'm not sure what to think.

No spotting still, no sign of AF... -_- CD37


----------



## Waitingon2nd

Hi ladies can I join you please? 
I think I ovulated on the 13th october I'm cd 32 today and after 4 bfns still no af I usually spot before for a couple of days and this month just one tiny bit on cd 25 (10dpo I think) 

Last cycle was 29 days and I'm just driving my self loopy! 
Hubby and I have been trying for two years now and this is the most hopeful I've been in the two years. 
Been symptom spotting- face full of spots sore boobs peeing all the time (like straight after going) tired had an increased appetite but that's now gone bloated ( leaving jeans undone for comfort) and sicky feeling not full on but there

Giving up hope by the hour Sorry for the downer just need someone to talk to &#55357;&#56866;

Any opinion will be gladly received and don't feel the need to sugar coat it if I'm kidding my self please give me a cyber slap in the face to bring me back to reality!!!
Thanks xx kt xx


----------



## biscuitgal

I feel the same way, Waitingon2nd! I'm sorry no hope or slap in the face from me, but at least we can commiserate, right? :D *fingers crossed* that we both at least find out one way or the other in the near future.


----------



## Waitingon2nd

biscuitgal said:


> I feel the same way, Waitingon2nd! I'm sorry no hope or slap in the face from me, but at least we can commiserate, right? :D *fingers crossed* that we both at least find out one way or the other in the near future.

lol biscuit gal!!! Just having someone feel the same way helps I'm not a real talker to friends or family more of the listener and problem sorter for them! 
Thank you so much and fingers crossed so tightly for us! 
xx kt xx


----------



## biscuitgal

Yes!! That's why I came on here, to be with some people who can understand my insanity right now. Hahahaha! :D


----------



## Tanikit

Good luck everyone.

I am now 2 days late - my cycles are normally 25 days in length (and seldom vary by more than 1 day from this). I have had a lot of symptoms this month though have discounted a lot of them to other things since we are not supposed to be TTC yet (I am waiting for a pump as I am a type 1 diabetic but am not on any birth control)

I have felt faint at times, very bloated, had pains in my abdomen that I never get (not from ovulation and not from PMS) as well as some cramping which I also never get unless AF has actually started, I have none of my usual signs of PMS this month and I normally have PMDD (in fact my husband has commented that I have been more pleasant than normal), am very tired (though this is normal) and my sugars have run much lower than normal this month and have not had the expected increase that I usually get after ovulation. I also have had no spotting and usually spot for 2-3 days before my period starts.

The only other possibility I can think of is that I ovulated late this month as because we are not TTC I have not been tracking my cycles - have considered getting out the thermometer so I can see if and when there is a drop even though it is so late in my cycle now.


----------



## lalalavo

I posted earlier this week and wanted to update you guys that after almost two months we FINALLY got a POSITIVE test!! xx
 



Attached Files:







1030130651_opt.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats! Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy - wow that took a long time for a BFP - you must be so happy and relieved.


----------



## biscuitgal

I'm hoping it doesn't take me that long! Friday will be 1 week late for AF and no sign of her yet, I'm retesting then and hopefully my wait is over!


----------



## lalalavo

Tanikit said:


> Congrats! Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy - wow that took a long time for a BFP - you must be so happy and relieved.

SO relived I just pray all goes well! I was literally going crazy.. I thought I had totally lost it!! Thank you very much Tanikit!!

Biscuit, I am praying your wait will be over too... my wait was just MEAN! I told my husband i'm pinching this baby when we finally meet LOL! 

Best wishes ladies and I look forward to reading your updates!


----------



## biscuitgal

Thanks, lalalavo - did I forget to mention... CONGRATULATIONS! :D


----------



## Tanikit

3 days late now - I started getting very irritable yesterday though which is usually one of my earliest PMS symptoms so AF may appear in the next 5-6 days which would make it super late for me. Still no spotting which I usually see 2-3 days before AF starts.

Biscuitgal your chart looks good - hopefully tomorrow you'll get your BFP!


----------



## fingersxd4no2

this is driving me in sane... I have normally 34-39 day cycles tomorrow will be CD50


----------



## biscuitgal

fingersxd - eek! Good luck!

As for me - my temp was super low this morning, 97.3 - I adjusted it for 1 hr because it was taken very early, which gives me a 97.5 (right on or above cover for some of my trackers, just below on FF) to be honest, I'm not sure any coverline is right because I estimated my pre-O temps since I wasn't tracking that early, but they are based on what I have usually tracked before pre-O which is like 97.2-97.5

I was also very cold this morning, so I'm not sure what to think. No spotting yet, but the next day will be VERY telling. Gonna test tomorrow so fx!


----------



## Tanikit

fingersxd that is a long wait - hopefully it will end soon.

Biscuitgal good luck for the testing tomorrow - hoping AF stays away.

I have had some vague back ache today, still a bit bloated, nearly vomited when I changed my DDs nappy (though I have been feeling very nauseous when my sugars have been low which has been a lot lately) and have been very tired today (probably because DD kept us up a lot) I have never had to track symptoms AFTER AF was due - got my BFP with both girls the day before AF was due.


----------



## Tanikit

How is everyone doing? Biscuitgal did you test? 

4 days late today. My sugars are starting to rise now and I will have to increase my insulin, but I am also getting a cold and that could be doing it too, been very moody - up and down a lot and so tired I didn't really get going til late this morning. I have decided to test 4 November if still no AF.


----------



## biscuitgal

I had a dud test apparently, went out and got more, tried to pee on one of those and it came BFN, although I'm wondering if I didn't give it enough urine to go from... :/ Since I had already peed at 5am... I dunno. Test strips coming by UPS today so I can test more without it being as expensive, still no sign of AF.


----------



## Tanikit

Ah, sorry about the dud test and the BFN afterwards. Guess you are still in limbo but its good no AF yet. Are you going to do another test when the tests arrive?


----------



## biscuitgal

Yep, I figure I'll use the strips maybe every other day until something happens.

I also talk to my Dr on Monday (phone consult for other lab results) so I'll ask her, too, if I don't see AF by then.

I'm starting to wonder if that one day when I had some bleeding it was actually just the shortest period ever (and a week early?), but if so my temps have been abnormal as well... but if that's the case somehow, then I'd be ovulating sometime next week, so I can use the ovulation test strips I'll be getting too??


----------



## jwrobel0119

Hey everyone!!

I needed to vent and hopefully get some advice!!

I'm going crazy here! My periods for the past year and a half almost two years, have been regular to the day! But this month (October) I had a weird period that came 3 days early and barely lasted a day and a half, I had minimal cramps and some bleeding. But this is far from normal for me! Normally with the witch, the first day I have excruciating cramps where I can barely function and the bleeding is super heavy (sorry TMI!)

I haven't had any super symptoms such as morning sickness, but I have had a pulling feeling in my abdomen, and tender sore BB's which never happens with AF either. I tested after that "period" and it was negative. Waited another couple days after my real period date and it was negative too. I tested two days ago when I was 9 days late and that was a BFN!

I'm going crazy and IDK what to do except wait it out to see if she rears her ugly head in a few weeks. Fiance and I did the Baby dance multiple times the week of ovulation so pregnancy is highly possible. Any advice or similar stories would be helpful, as of today i'd technically be 11 days late. I know i shouldn't get my hopes up, but being early has never ever happened and something is just telling me I might be. What do you guys think?


----------



## biscuitgal

I'm in the same boat, girl - just tested today one week late and nada.


----------



## jwrobel0119

biscuitgal said:


> I'm in the same boat, girl - just tested today one week late and nada.

It's just so cruel LOL I wish there was just a clear cut answer so we dont have to guess or wait! Baby dust to you!


----------



## biscuitgal

I know! I just want to know!!!


----------



## Tanikit

Have those of you more than 10 days late for AF been tracking CM as well - has it changed at all? I am asking because mine has not been normal lately and seems to change a lot. Also jwrobel0119 if that was your period then you should be entering your next fertile season again soon depending on how long your cycles are - maybe that could give you some idea too. I don't know - I am trying to think about any options right now. Otherwise just keep testing - hopefully you will have a BFP soon.

Still getting nauseous morning and evening which is strange as I have not felt nauseous with other cycles before. My sugars decided to do the exact opposite of what they have done for weeks and I did nothing to cause that - maybe they are just being weird too. Still no spotting, some back ache.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Looking to join your lovely group.. but hopefully not for long! This limbo sucks! I am 16dpo today.. AF should have come yesterday or today. Usually before AF I have really bad cramping/back pains for 24 hours prior.. Nothing yet. I've been tracking my CM and CP.. my CP was really high and now it is tilted back. When I try to feel for it I hit the side.. It hasn't always been like this. It's bizarre. Also, this is my first month off BC. Had my withdrawl bleed Oct 4-7.. last time I tested was Tuesday and it was a BFN. Didn't use FMU though. But I had a clear line on a FRER which was bizarre. 

I'm going crazy. Not sure what to do.. or when I should test again.. This all so new to me.. trying not to get my hopes up but I want my BFP so badly. Hubby and I BD'd almost every day after Withdrawl and before O..


----------



## poppygirl05

3 weeks late now. Had a doc appt today and have a ultrasound monday to see if I have cysts again. Ugh.


----------



## Tanikit

wannabe and poppy welcome. 

wannabe - 16-18dpo is supposed to be about when you can/should get a bfp - though based on what many of us have written here that is not always true. How many tests do you have and what other symptoms do you have? I'm testing on Monday - want to join me or test earlier if you like - we need some BFPs on here!

Poppy when did you have cysts before and do they also make your chart stay above coverline. What are the symptoms of a cyst as I have not even considered that yet. Hope for your sake the ultrasound shows a baby rather than a cyst.

5 days late today. I have been waking up feeling shaky and with my heart rate quite high the last few days - could be due to anything I suppose, but it is weird.


----------



## Tanikit

Today I had a small amount of brownish-red spotting today after a bowel movement and since then nothing. I am getting very nauseous if I do not eat every 3 hours and am also still very bloated. My DH has started asking if my period has started because I was in a much better mood today (which has never happened preAF - I am usually cranky and depressed and irritable until the second day after AF starts.

I have also been considering other options now - do I have a cyst? Can this be a false pregnancy? Did I ovulate very late? Did I not ovulate at all this month? Will test on Monday if nothing by then.


----------



## wannabemamaz

Thanks Tanikit. When I said clear line I meant like, an invisible line. I can see it but it has no color.

My boobs are sore, I've had lots of twinging on my right side near my hip. Lots of back pain. Nausea, frequent peeing.. So much! No spotting or anything, no cramps. Today I am very moody and emotional. Super bloated..

Took another test this morning and ill try adding it in. I can't hold my pee for longer than a few hours these days so nothing has has very strong pee..

Really hoping for an answer soon.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Tanikit

wannabe your symptoms all sound good. Not sure what a clear line could mean - when will you take another test? I battle to see lines on these tests (maybe my computer or my eyes - unless they are very very clear - what do you think of today's test?)

I wrote in another post that I have never had sore boobs before even despite two pregnancies but I did have some pain the other day - very slight, but it has never happened when I am cycling before.

6 days late today.. If the spotting yesterday was AF thinking of starting then I would expect more today. Will have to wait and see. I have this heavy feeling low in my abdomen this morning but it is nothing like AF coming. I am very confused this month. I am guessing that test will be coming out tomorrow - I hope it will not give a BFN.


----------



## oxfairycakexo

Hey can i join in here please? AF is now 15 days late.. had what i thought was a faint bfp in the week but since then nothing! Had killer backache on and off since 19/10 (when AF was due) (tmi) one small blob of orange jelly when wiping on 28/10, been waking in the night burning up and covered in sweat (sorry lol) and slight stabbing pains in the right of my stomach.. constant achy feeling in the same place and all across the bottom of my back... thinking of making an appointment with doctor tomorrow to get some answers. Also been feeling really weak and a bit light headed.. went out for dinner and shopping with OH yesterday but had to leave the restaurant and go home to sleep, horrible headache that comes and goes for the last 4 days and lots of diarrhea / consitpation episodes for over a week... what is going on!! Anyone else in the same boat?? x
Oh yeah one last thing :/ really tmi.. when doing #2s... it hurts inside the front.. like pressure on my cervix.. weird??.x


----------



## Tanikit

Hey, you have been waiting a long time fairycake. I am testing tomorrow because I have bad nausea that needs seeing to now so if its a BFN then I will still need to get to a doctor. How many times have you tested?

I have had quite a few of the symptoms you are describing (was getting hot flashes in the supermarket today) and backache has come and gone. Your symptoms sound promising - have you thought of having a blood test if the pregnancy tests are BFN so that you can know for sure?

I have also been getting diarrhoea/constipation issues - I thought it was supposed to be just constipation for pregnancy, but seems I was wrong. Either way my gastrointestinal tract is not happy.

Good luck fairycake - hope you will get your BFP soon.


----------



## oxfairycakexo

Good luck for tomorrow Tanikit :) how many dpo are you/when is AF due?

I've lost count of how many times i've tested tbh.. sometimes theres a good line, then nothing, then faint :/ todays test had a faint line.. which isnt great as the tests should be getting darker, not all over the place! Having really uncomfortable backache and lower cramping/shooting pains atm.. i juat hate not knowing! x


----------



## Tanikit

I am supposedly 6 days late today - but my last period was lighter than normal and this month we did not BD when I would have been ovulating, so that only leaves September's BDing - which would also be strange since that would mean that my "period" last month was really implantation bleeding and that I am now 7-8 weeks pregnant - it has taken a lot of thought and date checking to come to this conclusion but would explain the symptoms I am having now which are more consistent with later pregnancy symptoms. Either way my body has been confusing me. With how I felt today I will be quite surprised if it is a BFN - and then I will make a doctor's appointment, but I have managed to keep myself in denial because things don't add up and I have never bled in early pregnancy before.

The reason I have not tested is that I promised my DH that with the methods we have been using I was almost guaranteed not to fall pregnant as I want anyway to wait for a pump for the insulin and I have not got one yet. Seems nature may be able to decide for us. Either way I will be very happy if I am pregnant - I have not tested because once I thought it was possible I did not want a BFN and before that I was sure it would be a BFN. I am nervous about tomorrow - I desperately want a BFP but I am scared of what DH will say (I have warned him but he is in strong denial despite the fact that he himself pointed out some of my signs to me) Also my sister in law gets her blood test results for an IVF she had tomorrow so I will not be able to tell their side of the family tomorrow - this will be her first pregnancy and she has had to go to a lot of effort to get pregnant if she is - she needs the limelight tomorrow and not to have it overshadowed by an accidental pregnancy (even though I will be so so happy I would want to tell everyone - will have to shut up at least until the scans if it is positive)


----------



## moltal213

Luckily I take my temps af was due shoo lol mayb 13 days ago n I ovulated late because my cycle continued .. If no af by Tuesday I will test again the followin week if my temps tell me too I'm just so bloated cranky .. Hurts to :sex: .. Bfn .. Sore pelvic bone n leg is paining eff knows??


----------



## crayons

I'm so glad that I'm not alone! Two days late now...


----------



## wannabemamaz

AF came for me last night.. Thanks for all the support though! I won't be symptom spotting again.. Too excruciating as I literally had almost every symptom possible.. Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## Tanikit

Sorry to hear that wannabe. BFN this morning for me and I am now 7 days late. Not sure what to make of this as I am still feeling very nauseous and having hot flashes. I have an appointment with a diabetes educator this week, but I think perhaps I need to make a gynae appointment.


----------



## cupcakekitty

Can I join? 

Have had two separate occasions of spotting cd 24 to 28 then cd 31 to 33 in this cycle and today I am on cd 41.

Several bfn's later including this mornings and I am at a loss!

Have had 5 months of regular 29/30 day cycles right on track but now this!?

Should I count the spotting as my cycle or am I still in it?!


----------



## EMYJC

Hi everyone. Congrats to everyone who has recently had a BFP. I last had a period on 1st July. FINALLY on Saturday 2nd Nov I got what I think it my period. It is so heavy and really painful. I have got possible PCOS on R ovary- and my doc did a progesterone test on 29th Oct and it was 19- dont know if this is suggestive of fact I may have ovulated and it was on the decline because of imminent period. Happy in a way that my body has done something despite having loads of mini cysts on R ovary, but also upset that I have been waiting since July, have just missed chance of catching an egg and now may have to wait god knows how many more months before get another chance. Gonna monitor my temp now and see if anything changes to suggest ovulation. I am also having Progesterone bloods done again on 22nd Nov and awaiting a pelvic exam. If bloods come back low my doc said he may consider trying clomid for me. I cant see Gynae until I have been trying for a year.


----------



## Renaendel

Morning ladies. Hope you are all hanging in there! :dust::hugs:
Background if you want.
Witch is late. My LP last month was 8 days(short I know). But I normally have it at 13dpo. Only ever made it to 14 the month I got pregnant and lost my tube. So I guess I am between 1 and 4 days late. Ovulation date was confirmed through 2 positive opks within 12 hrs of each other, fertile cm, CP and a temperature raise. Ran opks for the rest of the month and they have just been faint lines so I am sure about my date. I take a prenatal and calcium and am not on any hormones.
My frer today was super white. Should I test again at 18 high temps?:shrug:


----------



## Tanikit

Started spotting yesterday afternoon, still no AF today though I suspect it may be here by tomorrow as I am still spotting brownish-pink this morning - 8 days late. I think I will be relieved in some ways when this cycle finally ends.

Renaendel 18dpo is a good time to test apparently.

EMYJC good luck for your appointment - it is frustrating to have to wait so long for an appointment with a gynae. Hope you get your BFP soon.

cupcakekitty are you charting your cycles - it is easiest to see what to make of spotting if you have temps too to show you. After this cycle I will probably start charting again as it was just too stressful and I had no clue what was going on - I am still unsure whether I ovulated this month as if I did based on CM then I am at least 20dpo today and still BFN.


----------



## angelbump

Hi ladies mind if I join? Im now 4 days late. 
I had exact af cramping for 3 days before af was due and also day of af and after and now nothing.
I had a transvag scan on saturday and she said then looking at my insides lol that I had probably just ovulated meaning we couldve caught ovulation.

Still not getting hopes too high as me and oh tested yesterday and bfn.
Im always regular on and off bc and even my first period after bc came exactly on time.
Any of you ladies having the same or similar? 
Any opiniond on my story lemme know :) 
Good luck and babydust to you all xx


----------



## Tanikit

9 days late now. Still no AF and no spotting yet this morning. If nothing happens by midmorning when I go to my appointment I suppose I should ask for a blood test - but really what is the chance of a negative HPT with a positive blood test this late in my cycle?


----------



## moltal213

Af was due apparently today even though it was meant to come the 20th of Oct and still no af tested on Thursday last week n bfn ... Sigh .. Will wait till next week to test again .. Stressful


----------



## Lindreed

Af due today and not here yet and all of a sudden ff changed my af due date to tomorrow wth??? Confused . Lots of creamy cm.... Tons !!!! Weird for me. No cramps like usual af. Fx !!


----------



## moltal213

Lindreed said:


> Af due today and not here yet and all of a sudden ff changed my af due date to tomorrow wth??? Confused . Lots of creamy cm.... Tons !!!! Weird for me. No cramps like usual af. Fx !!

Ff did this to me too each day u dont get af it moves it to the next day until it tells you to test then test .. I guess


----------



## Renaendel

Lindreed said:


> Af due today and not here yet and all of a sudden ff changed my af due date to tomorrow wth??? Confused . Lots of creamy cm.... Tons !!!! Weird for me. No cramps like usual af. Fx !!

Those are are great symptoms! I hope you test out positive soon.

Moltal, I could not wait anther week to test. You are strong.

Tanikit, what would be the harm in asking for one? As long as you are clear with your dr. That home tests have failed but you just want to figure out why you are over a week late. Some women apparently don't metabolize (right word?) the hcg into their urine as fast.

Angel,I am confused, maybe I am miss reading your post? How can you be 4days late when your ultrasound on Saturday showed you just ovulated? Help me understand.

AFM- spotting, stabby pain over left tube. Bfn yesterday testing here in an hr in a half with 5 hr pee hold. 3 days late, new record LP.


----------



## Renaendel

moltal213 said:


> Lindreed said:
> 
> 
> Af due today and not here yet and all of a sudden ff changed my af due date to tomorrow wth??? Confused . Lots of creamy cm.... Tons !!!! Weird for me. No cramps like usual af. Fx !!
> 
> Ff did this to me too each day u dont get af it moves it to the next day until it tells you to test then test .. I guessClick to expand...

FF is not doing this to me, it kept my AF pink highlight box at 13DPO. Weird, I wonder why it is acting differently for the three of us?


----------



## moltal213

Dono?? Lol just know that ff moved it to the next day mayb because it hadn't picked up ovulation yet .. Ren mayb ur hsg levels stent high enough? Ur temps look good .. As for testin I teste thrsday so I can't see how I wud get a bfp now.


----------



## Lindreed

So weird.... Weird that it changes for some not others. I'm not sure if it matters but I am not using opks or temping... So ff is probably just completely guessing for me haha !! This I also my first real cycle post mirena. Ff and I are both obviously very confused !! 

Thanks for the well wishes :) right back at ya !!


----------



## Tanikit

Asked the doctor for a test today and both qualitative and quantitative tests came back negative so I guess now I must just wait for AF - still spotting but no AF.

My hba1c came back at 6.8 today - they want it under 7.0 to safely TTC so now I am free to try, but the medical aid is messing me around badly right now, so I suspect I will have to wait til April if I want the prenatal care my baby will deserve.

I think I will start temp charting now in preparation and also to avoid what happened this month and all the stress it has caused.

Good luck - will check in and see how you are all doing.


----------



## Renaendel

I think I am finally bleeding enough to call this a period. Best of luck to you ladies. On to next month for me and finally some closure.


----------



## Lindreed

Sorry to hear. I feel I might have to move on soon with my cramps beginning however best of luck to you next cycle. I agree, at least closure would be nice. The wait is awful. If af shows I will be happily downing a bottle of red :)


----------



## Tanikit

Sorry to hear that Renaendal - I also started AF officially today after a few days of spotting - in many ways though I am glad to be starting a new cycle and think I will track them better now as I don't want as much stress as I have had this month.


----------



## Bartness

Well I'm back here again...AF was due yesterday. I had one not of brown cm after using the bathroom....nothing since.


----------



## moltal213

moltal213 said:


> Dono?? Lol just know that ff moved it to the next day mayb because it hadn't picked up ovulation yet .. Ren mayb ur hsg levels stent high enough? Ur temps look good .. As for testin I teste thrsday so I can't see how I wud get a bfp now.

Just got a bfp !! But only took 1 test ?? Now I'm worried lol .


----------



## cupcakekitty

CD 44 still no af and still all bfn's on the test what do I do?!

Besides cry!


----------



## StrongerDust

Hey y'all.
I haven't been around in a while.
How's everyone doing?
After that long cycles I had back in August/September (64 days long), I've had two completely normal cycles since then. September 27 days long and October 29 days long. Pefect for me.

I'm next due on 25th November.


----------



## EMYJC

Hi all. Well, I have started charting since my bleed on 2nd Nov, nothing looks promising though. Had 21 day progesterone done and am awaiting results. Have an appointment at the fertility clinic on 2nd Jan. :/


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Fezzle

I'm back again too- I don't even know if my last cycle actually ended but I had a short, light bleed on CD27 (and the bleed that started that cycle was pretty light as well). This cycle- you can see my ticker and chart below but I thought I'd finally ovulated, yet AF was due yesterday and no sign of her and BFN today. So, looks like I'm in another limbo cycle and probably didn't actually ovulate. I have my smear test due early Feb anyway, and then it'll be over 6 months since off the pill, so I'm planning to go back to the GP in Jan.


----------



## Fezzle

StrongerDust said:


> Hey y'all.
> I haven't been around in a while.
> How's everyone doing?
> After that long cycles I had back in August/September (64 days long), I've had two completely normal cycles since then. September 27 days long and October 29 days long. Pefect for me.
> 
> I'm next due on 25th November.

Glad your cycles have become regular! Fx!


----------



## StrongerDust

How's everyone getting on? Hope nobody's stuck in limbo lately.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Not me luckily. I have had 3 miscarriages though :( How are you?


----------



## HopefulInNL

Long time, no talk! How is everyone?!?!

I am still tugging along with TTC! Just started back with clomid this cycle after taking about 8 months off from it...I'm 9dpo today and should be getting the call from my doctor today to let me know what my progesterone levels are. I hope high! Thinking about testing tomorrow!


----------



## Fezzle

I haven't had any more crazy long cycles since that one I had with Cycle 2- but I think I'm having anovulatory cycles where I still get a somewhat regular light bleed. I've had tests that indicate I might have PCOS despite not having most of the symptoms or polycystic ovaries, so I'm on Metformin now, and also I had low ferritin levels (iron) so I'm on iron supplements. Hopefully I'll have a clear ovulation soon! If not, my Dr is going to try to get me referred to the fertility clinic in July when we've been trying for a year.


----------



## JJKCB

Ive come to join here because I feel a bit trapped

currently: CD35 - 13DPO - 2 days past expected AF and still BFN using ultra sensative dip strips

im wondering if I maybe had implantation at 4pm on 10 DPO as I had cramp and I never get cramp

sent OH to get FRER but he came back with FRQR instead :dohh: dont think he meant to but thats a wasted £12 and we still need to buy the right test

for the last 4 days or so I have had realistic dreams about a BFP but today I had one about AF coming instead but still no real AF symptoms (no big sensative boobs, no dryness etc...)

this is my 2nd cycle post HSG and 1st with preseed

just really want a BFP so I can start sorting things out and take my whole life off hold (I cant commit to anything because I constantly think but what if im pregnant by then) but it never seems to come


----------



## K.Romero

Hey girls I just came across this thread hoping for answers/help! I'm on cd 59; 28 days late..my last af was Jan 15
I feel as pregnant as can be but all bfn
Anyone else has this?


----------



## greenarcher

I'm resurrecting this thread because surely I can't be the only one suffering in limbo.

5 or more days late, 18 dpo (usually start 11-13 dpo). 

Would love some late BFP stories, or some miserable companions!


----------



## itzyb89

I know this is a late post but i am sure not the only one going through this or am I :(

DH and I B'D on Dec 15 and that morning I woke up to EWCM.

I never check my cycles since I know we weren't trying TTC, so I have no idea when I O'v or anything like that. Only thing I know is that my cycle can range from 28-30 days based on past 3 cycles. So I am guessing AF should have shown up anywhere from Dec 28-30.

I took a test Dec 27, 30th and on the 31st and all FMU BFN 

Dec. 31 I had two pale pink and watery spots only when I wiped (could that be IB, isn't it too late?) and I for sure thought AF would show up and now here I am with AF nowhere in sight (just a wet feeling like it's here but nothing) and I am just too scared to test only to see a BFN again

On the other hand, on the 28th I started having extremely aching boobs... I have shooting pains, nipple tenderness, and feels like I am engorged..I am having to pee all the time and I've been going to bed at 8PM every day. I wake up around 2 am extremely nauseous and have been smelling everything!! (also I never have any PMS signs at all just cramping until maybe 30 min to an hour after AF shows up)

Could I possibly still be pregnant??? Yes we only DTD once so my chances are slim but I will test tomorrow. Meanwhile though I am going crazy thinking I'll be getting BFN... at this rate I just need a ray of hope


----------



## Sunbeam2017

Didn't know this was a thread!!! I'm in limbo!!'


----------



## itzyb89

Sunbeam2017 said:


> Didn't know this was a thread!!! I'm in limbo!!'

I'm not much help since I'm limbo but you can vent to me :)


----------

